#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-14
<the_hydra> hi all
<the_hydra> Unity in Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't recognize my mouse gesture
<the_hydra> fyi, my laptop is produced circa early 2008
<the_hydra> from Xorg.log, it says "double triple" which, according to Debian wiki, confirms that my touchpad recognizes up to 3 fingers press
<the_hydra> what could I do further to test?
<the_hydra> anyone can help?
<the_hydra> anyone can help?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-15
<the_hydra> hi guys
<the_hydra> if geistest command doesn't display anything, does that mean that my touchpad 100% can't do multitouch?
<bregma> the_hydra, not necessarily
<bregma> make sure you specify a windowid, otherwise you maybe getting a fail to grab the root window
<bregma> also, run the geisview tool and see what devices it enumerates -- make sure you specify a windowid to avoid the root window grab probelm
<the_hydra> bregma: so, I have to choose window other than the root window?
<bregma> it guarantees you don;t have a problem grabbing the root window, which you may not be able to do
<the_hydra> bregma: btw, I also test my touchpad in Unity (ubuntu 12.10), no gestures are recognized
<bregma> I'm a little rusty, I think it's the -w option
<the_hydra> bregma: so it's like e.g geistest -w 0xabc ?
<bregma> it's possible your touchpad does not recognize more than 2 touches, that's very common
<bregma> geistest -w 0xab yes, cut'n'paste the windowid from xwininfo
<bregma> 'xinput list' should give you info about the input devices X is seeing, and that should allow you to dig down more as well
<the_hydra> bregma: i'll test again when I have another spare time...btw, the recommended installation method AFAIK is by compiling the sorce, right?
<bregma> installation of what?
<the_hydra> bregma: oh sorry, touchegg
<bregma> I believe the packaged version of touchegg in Ubuntu is not as recent as the upstream source in he google code repo
<the_hydra> bregma: anyway, what am I suppose to see when geistest does indeed detecting my "touch"?
<bregma> geistest should dump a whole lot of event data to stdout for each touch
<bregma> geisview does the same, only in a gui
<bregma> 'xinput test-xi2' does the same with the raw X11 events
<the_hydra> i just re did the geistest, nothing happen
<the_hydra> this time, i threw in the window id and the device id (i got it from xinput list-props
<the_hydra> and....geisview. from its show device menu, I saw empty text box
<the_hydra> does that mean, I am out of luck?
<bregma> probably...  what kind of touchpad do you have?
<the_hydra> xinput report it as Synaptic PS/2... the laptop itself was bought circa early 2008
<the_hydra> btw, thanks for your assistance so far
<the_hydra> i'd like to mention, I am currently using Linux Mint 13 KDE
<bregma> a Synaptic PS/2 is a semi-multitouch device -- it provides the bounding box of the touches and the number of touches, but that information can not be used to identify individual touches or perform most gestures
<bregma> I have one myself
<bregma> then again, I have a while stable of other devices, too
<the_hydra> bregma: ok so i am out of luck
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-13
<mhall119> popey: you probably have to do some trickery to get a full download of the specific revision instead of an image diff
<tvoss> pitti, good morning :) qtubuntu-sensors is in landing sheet now, and the Mirv set the cmake branch to approved
<pitti> tvoss: good morning -- great to hear! so it should auto-merge into trunk soon?
<tvoss> pitti, yup
<pitti> cool; I'll work on qtubuntu-sensor tests then this week
<x245475233> nexus 5
<imjm> hello developers, this is imjm
<imjm> i want to know about ubuntu for my device
<imjm> :(
<tvoss> pitti, great, that sounds good
<tvoss> imjm, just ask your questions then
<x245475233> any link for the status of development for Nexus 5?
<x245475233> preview release
<Guest82215> What is Ubuntu Touch like on the Nexus 4 these days?  I tried it at one point, but had problems with the keyboard and the UI kept hanging.  How are things coming?
<x5255252> any news about nexus 5?
<tvoss> Guest82215, I use it as my primary phone these days. Glitches: yes, but very usable
<Guest82215> tvoss, Does bluetooth function?  Specifically, can you use a bluetooth keyboard?  I sometimes use my phone as a laptop replacement that way.
<tvoss> Guest82215, I'm not sure tbh, would need to check. However, you can now dual boot android and ubuntu, so easier to keep Ubuntu Touch around on your phone
<Guest82215> I've thought about going the dual boot route, but I only have an 8GB model, so I've been hesitant to do that.  But it's probably my best bet at the moment.
<Guest82215> Thanks, tvoss.
<tvoss> Guest82215, sure, yw :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: hi! I seem to have found out how to reproduce the ubuntu-ui-toolkit segfaults locally.. I wonder if you could help? at least I don't find any existing upstream reports yet. bug #1268507
<ubot5> bug 1268507 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "V4 crash if executing a Qt Quick test without /proc mounted" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268507
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i can have a quick look
<tsdgeos> let me see if i can repro
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can i unmount proc on my running system and hope nothing will explode?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: haha :) just a second, I'm ready for a reboot, I'll test what happens
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's possible, via sudo umount -fl /proc - system still works, and I can launch more gnome-terminals but not more firefoxes
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I can then launch firefox again after sudo mount -t proc proc /proc
<Mirv> so seems "safe" for short periods
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah happens here too
<Mirv> if builders do their builds in similar procless chroot, that might explain why it isn't gotten locally normally when proc is mounted but is seen in the PPA.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: is not even qt
<tsdgeos> it's just pthreads
<tsdgeos> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6743566/ crashes if you don't have proc mounted
<tsdgeos> Mirv: basically i'd say not having proc mounted doesn't seem a good idea :D
<tsdgeos> that is the code inside Qt that's crashing when proc is not mounted
<tsdgeos> i tried valgrind-ing it
<tsdgeos> but valgrind doesn't like the fact proc is not mounted either
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> maybe some error checking is missing in that code
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Mirv> eh..
<tsdgeos> right checking the funcions return makes it not crash
<tsdgeos> not sure i can still make the Qt code be meaningful (i.e. that code that crashes is what i copied out from the Qt code that is crashing)
<tsdgeos> it's not like i invented it from nowhere :D
<Mirv> I've compiled all the Qt modules themselves including tests at least without /proc, so it seems not too common to have that without error checks
<Mirv> since I tend to compile them locally on another machine inside chroot and I don't bother mounting the /proc usually
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i think i can make it not crash easily
<tsdgeos> but it seems that is the code used to check how big the stack is
<tsdgeos> so may have side effects
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes, running QML stuff needs pthread_getattr_np to succeed that needs /proc/self/maps to be there, don't think there's much we can do here, i don't think i'll be able to convince the Qt guys not having /proc around is a priority for them
<tsdgeos> but i can try
<Mirv> cjwatson: do the builder build environments have /proc mounted? there is a crasher that happens when using pthread without error checking and /proc not mounted, and I wonder how it is on builders
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if error checking is something usually done in that situation, I'd guess they'd accept a patch at some point even if not a priority
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the thing is that i can't see how to trivially add error checking
<tsdgeos> they are using the pointer to do nasty stack collection stuff from what i can see
<tsdgeos> so they need that value
<tsdgeos> trying to see if i can think of something that makes some kind of sense
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, ended up with https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,75282 seems to work enough for the unittests, let's see how the review goes
<WebbyIT> With last two rev on Nexus 4 wifi doesn't work. I have no dual-boot. what could be the cause?
<sergiusens> WebbyIT, you need the 4.3 radio firmware
<WebbyIT> sergiusens, this is weird, I have Ubuntu Touch since september I haven't flashed Android since then...
<WebbyIT> sergiusens, so, I have to flash Android 4.3 and then reflash Ubuntu Touch?
<sergiusens> just the radio image
<WebbyIT> let my try, thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and first approval already! I'll do a test build with that included.
<davmor2> Morning all
<Saviq> didrocks, "TypeError: expected tuple for callback user_data", rings a bell?
<Saviq> didrocks, and it's python-gi
<Saviq> -gobject doesn't affect
<Saviq> pitti, didrocks said you might now something of the above ↑?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, really looking like the warning/check in latest changelog
<pitti> Saviq: do you have a pointer to the code that causes this?
<didrocks> Saviq: stupid question, do you have a tuple as the callback in your code (even if you don't use it)?
<Saviq> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/emulators/create_interactive_notification.py
<cjwatson> Mirv: yes they have /proc mounted
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure ↑ that's the code that triggers it
<Saviq> didrocks, action_callback I think
<pitti> Saviq: https://developer-next.gnome.org/libnotify/0.7/NotifyNotification.html#NotifyActionCallback says that the callback just receives one user_data argument
<pitti> Saviq: I don't have an off-hand idea, I'm afraid; could you turn this into something small and runnable and file a bug report?
<didrocks> pitti: it seems it started with latest python-gobject, do you think it's a side-effect of the additional checks or it started to show a real issue in the code itself?
<pitti> didrocks: it's more likely to be a regression; but I don't have a firm idea yet
<didrocks> ok ;)
<pitti> tvoss: I figured out the cmake/gtest/QtPlugins integration now and committed a first sensor API integration test case: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/qtubuntu-sensors/integration-tests/revision/46
<tvoss> pitti, great, let me have a look
<pitti> tvoss: I'll make it more Qtish now and drop some C stuff (mkstemp/write -> QTemporaryFile etc., but this part was copy&pasted from platform-api)
<tvoss> pitti, ack
<asac> rsalveti: !!
<asac> wake up mate
<ogra_> asac, mup him :P
<asac> nah :)
<asac> not important enough
<asac> i think he first checks public comm before checking /msg when getting up, so pinged him here :)
<Laney> can I read D-Bus annotations using QDBus somehow?
<Saviq> pitti, bug #1268578
<ubot5> bug 1268578 in pygobject (Ubuntu) "Notification callback causes exception in gi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268578
<pitti> Saviq: thanks
<nik90> tvoss: ping
<nik90> tvoss: (related to app lifecycle)
<tvoss> nik90, shoot
<nik90> tvoss: when the clock app is running a timer and is sent to the background by navigating to the dash etc, how does clock app signal that the timer is completed to the user?
<nik90> tvoss: I read a small part of https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ij8RtPsR_eYMW3mys8Gu1Y2CVFZpjXdMpdIjIGZ1SCA/edit#
<nik90> tvoss: where Zygmunt mentions that the clock app has to let the system know to trigger a notification in a certain amount of time which in turn will trigger a snap decision.
<nik90> tvoss: am I right? If yes, any idea how the clock app sends a message to the system?
<tvoss> nik90, first of all: yes, the clock app needs to hand over to the system to complete this task. Second: libnotify should be your friend here. I don't know if we have a qml binding, yet.
<tvoss> thostr_ is the best person to ask here.
<nik90> tvoss: but how does the clock app detect that it has been sent to the background by the user?
<nik90> tvoss: is there some sort of platform api for that?
<tvoss> nik90, sure, your app is being informed of about to be suspended
<tvoss> nik90, you then have a grace period to clean up/setup notifications and such
<nik90> tvoss: ok..do you happen to know the qml api for that? something like onSuspended: create notification ?
<nik90> or where I can find the docs for that
<tvoss> nik90, yup, something like that
<tvoss> mhall119, can you help nik90 here?
<tvoss> nik90, sorry, but I rarely use the qml apis myself
<nik90> tvoss: no worries
<pitti> kalikiana, tvoss: to confirm, in qtubuntu-sensors we currently only support accelerometer and orientation, no light and proximity, right?
<tvoss> pitti, correct
<asac> ChickenCutlass: !!
<sil2100> greyback, ricmm_: hi guys, any progress on getting https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity-mir/sidestage-reenable/+merge/198489 merged in?
<annerajb> good day!
<plars> didrocks: who was it that was looking for the qmlscene crashes? We have some more of those showing up again
<didrocks> plars: earlier, it was Mirv
<annerajb> any updates on cm-11.0 based ubuntu touch??
<plars> didrocks: also, I thought the dialer-app crash was supposed to be fixed, at least according to  bug #1257844
<ubot5> bug 1257844 in dialer-app "dialer app crashes during autopilot tests" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257844
<plars> didrocks: but http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/125:20140113:20140107.1/6032/dialer-app-autopilot/ seems to indicate otherwise
<didrocks> plars: we didn't get any new release of dialer app requested
<plars> hmm, I wonder why he marked it fix-released then?]
<didrocks> I guess we are waiting a landing ask from bfiller
<didrocks> plars: well, it's an upstream task
<didrocks> not dowstream
<plars> true
<bfiller> plars: this shouldn't have been marked fixed released, we have not figured it out yet
<plars> Mirv: there are a couple of qmlscene crashes in the maguro results from today if you are looking for some still
<plars> bfiller: ack, thanks
<bfiller> boiko: any progress on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1257844
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257844 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer app crashes during autopilot tests" [High,In progress]
<asac> pitti: is it better from your perspective to implement a workaround in unity8 for the pygi regression (compared to just backout pygi changes?)? whats the real fix?
<pitti> asac: if you need to fix it right now, you can add the workaround (it won't hurt after the fix)
<pitti> asac: I need to catch simon feltman about this, but he's asleep, so will need to wait until tomorrow
<asac> pitti: so just reverting the pygi isnt feasible technically? point is that unity8 would have to land with a workaround and unity8 is pretty big beast
<asac> we can do that, but from outside perspective i see both options as valid and would choose whatever is less work :)
<asac> (assuming that we solve this problem upstream anyway)
<pitti> asac: certainly it's feasible
<asac> pitti: so is the change/workaround in unity8 the right thing to do? if its the right thing anyway, i would go the unity8 route; otherwise only if its more work than a revert upload ..
 * asac still wonders how python is hitting us at all in phone
<asac> thought we dont do python there :/
<pitti> yeah, I thought that, too
<pitti> asac: currently testing a reversion of the corresponding commit in pygobject
<asac> cool
<asac> let me also ask in bug why we use python
<asac> or directly here
<didrocks> asac: autopilot?
<asac> oh :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> asac, we obviously ship a lot more python since friday http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140110.1.changes
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, not relevant to the current discussion
<ogra_> asac, system-image uses python all over the place too
<didrocks> asac: the unity8 revert is risky, we are going to use latest trunk of unity8, and so, way more code
<asac> ogra_: on the device?
<ogra_> yes
<asac> didrocks: i know. we woul dhave to cherry pick land
<pitti> asac: it's from unity8's emulators, so only for tseting
<asac> which we also can do of course
<ogra_> system-image-cli is all python afaik
<asac> yeah
<pitti> shouldn't be actual functionality from the phone
<asac> right. but doesnt matter
<pitti> but if this wreaks havoc, I can upload pygobject
<asac> once we have not 100% we cant land anything anymore as it might hide new regressions etc.
<asac> pitti: it would help a lot... we will soon have image == trunk, then it would be easier to land just cherry picks for unity8 and friends
<asac> at least the costs forunity8 workarounds should go down then
<boiko> bfiller: nope, I am still trying to find a way to reproduce it
<bfiller> plars: any ideas how to help boiko reproduce/debug the issue with dialer?
<plars> bfiller, boiko: you don't see it by just running the dialer-app autopilot tests on mako?
<boiko> plars: nope, I see another issue, but not this crash that causes the QUbuntu's cannot create application instance message
<plars> boiko: what issue are you seeing?
<boiko> plars: so, there is one test for incoming calls, after the call is accepted (and the snap decision is dismissed), dialer-app gets focused again, and the screen turns black
<boiko> this one I can reproduce all the time
<plars> boiko: I'm installing 125 locally right now, let me see what I can do
<boiko> plars: ok
<mterry> ogra_, so no more maguro builds?  Effective when?  Does this mean I don't need the results of your nested-mode testing on maguro?
<ogra_> mterry, ?
<ogra_> mterry, we might drop support for it but i dont see a reason why we should stop building it
<ogra_> comes with no extra cost
<timp> wow. is it intentional in the latest image that the phone vibrates hard on every tap?
<timp> ah not every tap, but many
<mterry> ogra_, sorry, got disconnected.  asac's recent mail to ubuntu-phone is what I was talking about
<ogra_> asac, err, why should we stop doing builds ... we can just stop doing tests, it costs us nothig to leave builds running
<ogra_> asac, i agree if they start to cause work we should probably drop them
<pitti> Saviq, asac: pygobject uploaded
<ogra_> mterry, sorry, hadn't seen the mail
<ogra_> (i see it now)
<davmor2> timp: it is the start of haptic feedback
<davmor2> asac, didrocks: time for me to chat with my boss about getting an n4 then apparently  meh
<ogra_> rsalveti, seen asacs mail ?
<didrocks> davmor2: right ;)
<Laney> can you still get nexus 4s?
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<timp> davmor2: good to have a start :) but I hope in the end it will be a bit more subtle :)
<davmor2> Laney: no
<asac> davmor2: yes, absolutely!
<asac> davmor2: there is a PO approved for something related... CC me on the mail you send to jfunk
<davmor2> asac: I'll talk it through with jfunk fisrt
<asac> ok tell him to talk to me :)
<asac> lol
<asac> ogra_: happy to explain to you the details in private conversation later today or tomorrow morning
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
 * rsalveti checks backlog
<ogra_> asac, i just think we should keep them building and just drop them from the tools (phablet-flash etc) so people can still effectively fiddle around with them
<asac> i know that you think that.
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> mterry: we still want to support it officially for a couple of weeks
<rsalveti> mterry: do you have any issues with maguro specifically?
<mterry> rsalveti, there is a bug in u-s-c that ogra_ found.  I have a fix in hand, just needs to be tested.  Was curious how much I should bother with it.  But sounds like yes
<ogra_> rsalveti, both, grouper and maguro currently block the nexted mir mode
<ogra_> *nested
<ogra_> both require some work
<rsalveti> right, we'll land the grouper fix probably later today
<ogra_> (hybris and some testing)
<rsalveti> mterry: but yeah, please push the maguro fix forward
<ogra_> mterry, where are these debs, the MP doesnt have a link
<mterry> hm
<mterry> that's weird
<ogra_> did you get them in the mail ?
<ogra_> (i'm not subscribed to that one)
<mterry> ogra_, no
<ogra_> weird
<annerajb> rsalveti, any updates on cm-11.0 based ubuntu touch ports?
<annerajb> or rather merging cm-11.0 framework to ubuntu phablet frameworks.
<rsalveti> annerajb: got the first working image for mako (nexus 4), but still fixing some final issues
<annerajb> rsalveti, any public repos that i can start looking at?
<rsalveti> annerajb: not yet, will upload it later today
<rsalveti> still a bunch of diffs locally :-)
<annerajb> allright
<mterry> ogra_, well I guess just build it the old fashioned way.  Doesn't take too long
<mhall119> nik90: what API do you need help with?
<kenvandine> tedg, bfiller: i proposed a branch for UAL which constructs the appid from the triplet
<nik90> mhall119: the platform API to detect if the clock app is going to be suspended or not
<nik90> mhall119: a little backstory..when the clock app is running a timer and is suspended, it is supposed to send the system a message that the timer is running
<nik90> mhall119: but first I need to get a signal when the app is going to be suspended
<bfiller> kenvandine: nice
<tedg> kenvandine, Ah, cool.  I'll take a look, did you grab all the tests too?
<kenvandine> i added tests
<tedg> Cool
<mhall119> nik90: ok, and where should that signal be? which component?
<nik90> mhall119: in the timer page I guess, where if the signal is triggered it checks if the timer is running and if it does then do something special like sending a message etc
<kenvandine> tedg, only think i don't like is it adds a click depends to the lib
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, that should hopefully switch to a libclick depends here in a little while, which is better.
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> it's not enough to meet the need of url-dispatcher though
<kenvandine> i don't think anyway... but it's a start :)
<mhall119> bzoltan1: what version are we going to call the SDK for 14.04?
<mhall119> nik90: I mean in the SDK APIs, where would you expect this to be documented?
<nik90> mhall119: oh that..let me check
<nik90> mhall119: I am guessing under platform services with a title "App Lifecycle"
<plars> boiko: ok, I was able to reproduce it here at home too
<mhall119> nik90: hmm, I don't know if there is such a component
<mhall119> in QML anywya
<cwayne> cyphermox: bah, after scrapping my MR cus of failing on maguro, now we go and drop maguro support :)
<cyphermox> the what?
<cyphermox> oh?
<cyphermox> you mean on the customized image or on all images?
<dholbach> cyphermox, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05889.html
<cyphermox> dholbach: thanks, I hadn't looked yet
 * cyphermox dives right into code, not email in the morning
<kenvandine> tedg, any insight into why CI is failing for me?  It's failing to generate the source package, can't find click.pm, but i didn't make any packaging changes and click-dev is a build dep
<kenvandine> i'd assume this isn't a new problem...
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, no I thought we'd fixed it.
<tedg> kenvandine, Basically the build system can't install new dh hooks.  They have to already be there.
<tedg> kenvandine, So fginther needs to install the click-dev into the base image.
<kenvandine> ah... fginther ^^
<tedg> Basically it fails on the original dh_clean before it installs the deps.
<kenvandine> maybe this is fallout from the transition they did recently
<tedg> kenvandine, He'll probably want a link to your failure :-)
<kenvandine> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/upstart-app-launch-trusty-amd64-ci/61/console
<cwayne> dpm: any chance for the call for community help translating today?  the dialer-app, messaging-app and address-book-app are almost completely untranslated, seems bad :(
<fginther> kenvandine, got it, I'll take a look after my meeting
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<MacSlow> hm... since when does "adb poweroff" or "sudo shutdown -h now" no longer really shutdown a N10, but always cause it to reboot?
<MacSlow> did the method for shutting a device down change recently?
<oSoMoN> elopio, hey, I just filed bug #1268640 (related to some code you manually merged in lp:ubuntu-calendar-app apparently), would you mind confirming it?
<ubot5> bug 1268640 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot tests (try to) stop maliit-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268640
<ogra_> try: sudo poweroff -f
<MacSlow> ogra_, good lord... ok I'll try :)
<ogra_> (not sure if anything changed on N10, but that should alsways power off a device)
<MacSlow> ogra_, but why would a simple command like poweroff need the force-option? :)
<elopio> oSoMoN: can it wait ~1 hour?
<oSoMoN> elopio, sure, no urgency
<elopio> ok, I'll be back with you.
<ogra_> MacSlow, it tells the kernel to power off immediately
<ogra_> (no shutdown process)
<MacSlow> ogra_, ok
<MacSlow> ogra_, thx
<sil2100> dpm: hello!
<dpm> cwayne, sorry, on a call, I'll get to it tomorrow morning, this time for real!
<dpm> hey sil2100
<sil2100> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/account-plugin-evernote/more_minor_fixes/+merge/201450 <- these are the final small fixes to packaging that are needed before we can release
<sil2100> dpm: after those are in, I'll test and publish ;)
<dpm> sil2100, nice and easy to review, makes sense, approved. Are you taking care of the merge? I see you already did the latest merge. Otherwise I can look at it after the call
<boiko> plars: how did you reproduce it? just running phablet-test-run? or anything different I have to do?
<sil2100> dpm: all is ok, thanks for approving!
<dpm> super, thanks
<elopio> oSoMoN: that's not my code, at least not while being awake.
<elopio> I might be blamed because I touched everything to fix pep8.
<elopio> but I've been working with the osk last week, so I can probably help you.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Hello there I am trying to use libstartup-notification in my cmakelists file and it can not find it did the name change in 14.04 or was it  replaced by something ?  thanks
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I also can not get autopilot to be found by cmake :(
<oSoMoN> elopio, well I don’t have time to work on this myself, was just pointing out the problem and hoping you could acknowledge it
<elopio> oSoMoN: yes, I agree with everything you say on the bug. I confirmed it.
<elopio> I'll try to make some time to take a deeper look, but this week it's going to be hard.
<oSoMoN> elopio, cool, thanks, hopefully balloons can work on it
<elopio> what I'll do this week is the text field emulator, hopefully with nice support using the OSK emulator.
<elopio> so it will be a lot better for tests, they won't have to pay a lot of attention to the OSK.
 * balloons wonders what is up
<pitti> tvoss: do you happen to know a cmake+Qt project where a test uses signals/slots?
<pitti> I'm currently fighting my way through those, trying to connect a sensor's readingChanged() to a slot in my test code
<elopio> oh, this is so weird. This is my branch, merged as rev 168: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calendar-app/autopilot-1.4/+merge/192631
<tvoss> pitti, got a pastebin for me?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> pitti,  I am not him but unity8 does that
<elopio> it has none of that code related to maliit. I suppose they added some code and merged it all together.
<tvoss> pitti, got a pastebin for me?
<pitti> tvoss: if I just send this to a "normal" method, it never gets called; so apparently I need the Q_OBJECT+Q_SLOTS+moc stuff
<pitti> tvoss: yes, sec
<pitti> MyExHatesMeButMy: ah, good
<tvoss> pitti, you need automoc enabled
<pitti> $ cat obj/tests/test_sensor_api_automoc.cpp/* This file is autogenerated, do not edit*/
<pitti> enum some_compilers { need_more_than_nothing };
<tvoss> pitti, or you use QMetaObject::invoke
<pitti> tvoss: that gets built
<pitti> tvoss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6745521/
<pitti> tvoss: I just added the Q_OBJECT and Q_SLOTS bits; without those, it compiles but the slot never gets called
<tvoss> yup, Q_OBJECT AND Q_SLOTS are needed unfortunately
<MyExHatesMeButMy> pitti,  do you know what is up with autopilot not getting founf by cmake in my app ?  in cmakelists.txt ;  include(autopilot)        declare_autopilot_test(directions directions.shell ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/tests/autopilot/)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> cmake says that it can not find autopilot :(
<pitti> MyExHatesMeButMy: I'm afraid I've never seen autopilot being used like that
<MyExHatesMeButMy> thanks for looking
<pitti> MyExHatesMeButMy: sure you don't mean add_subdirectory() instead?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> it is stange it use to work
<MyExHatesMeButMy> pitti,  I have that else-where
<MyExHatesMeButMy> do you think that I should use find_package ? maybe
<pitti> MyExHatesMeButMy: no, no; autopilot isn't a cmake/C thing, it's just a command that your test suite calls
<MyExHatesMeButMy> << python n00b and knows nothing about autopilot just trying to add some tests to my app
<tvoss> fginther, can you help MyExHatesMeButMy
<tvoss> fginther, he has got some issues with adding autopilot tests
 * MyExHatesMeButMy goes back to the documentation but is lurking
<fginther> tvoss, sure, I'm in the middle of a meething, but will get back to MyExHatesMeButMy soon
<MyExHatesMeButMy> cool fginther  just ping me when you get some free time
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I love this IRC channel !
<tvoss> fginther, thank you, very much appreciated
<fginther> MyExHatesMeButMy, I don't know much about cmake, so I might not be real useful but... autopilot is installed to /usr/bin/autopilot with the python-autopilot package. It's just an executable python script
<savagejen> I don't suppose anyone has gotten ubuntu touch running on the chumby?
<savagejen> may be incompatible, idk
<MyExHatesMeButMy> thanks fginther  yeah I myself know nothing about autopilot and am just learning. But it seems like all apps have it and I guess that My app should also . Only thing is I wish it was c++ lol
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  it could be 1.1 or 2.0 ... or we can stick to the 1.0 with updates
<fginther> MyExHatesMeButMy, lp:autopilot-gtk executes autopilot tests from cmake, you might give that a look
<MyExHatesMeButMy> thanks fginther
<om26er> Will Sidestage now work on 7" tablets ? given we wont officially support the Nexus 10 ?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: when will you decide on which of those it will be?
<ogra_> om26er, the new N7 has a fullHD resolution
<ogra_> so it should work there
<om26er> ogra_, but I thought it was kept limited to certain screen size. Since lets say nexus 5 is a fullHD phone but clearly it wont have sidestage
<ogra_> iirc it was bound to resolution
<mhall119> I thought it was based on gridunit size
<popey> \o/ consensus
<mhall119> that is, how many gridunits wide the screen is, not how many pixels there are in a gridunit
<MyExHatesMeButMy> why not just use QScreen ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> does not work on mir ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> or does qt-mir have its own class for screen info ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qscreen.html#physicalSize-prop
<MyExHatesMeButMy> anyone else in here using GPS in there app ?  It takes forever for it to work. meaning that I have to wait like 15 minutes for it to start working on the phone.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> shuts on and off like crazy also
<mhall119> bzoltan1: what is this? find /home/mhall/ -name *img
<mhall119> it grinds HDD every time I launch the SDK
<MyExHatesMeButMy> example of code that takes 15 minutes for the GPS to kick in  http://pastebin.com/RpCf2hxJ
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mhall119,  that looks for anything with the name *.img
<mhall119> MyExHatesMeButMy: I know that, I just don't know *why*
<MyExHatesMeButMy> maybe find /home/mhall/ -name "*img"
<mhall119> and since I have a lot of files under ~/, it takes a long time
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/118/
<fginther> kenvandine, the missing cli-common-dev issue should be resolved. I've rebuilt https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/upstart-app-launch/appid_from_triplet/+merge/201433
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mhall119,  what is it looking for a emulator ?
<popey> sergiusens: ack
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mhall119,  I would figure that Qdir and Qfile would take care of all of that and would not run external command
<popey> sergiusens: approved
<mhall119> MyExHatesMeButMy: I have no idea, I just want it to stop :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> but who knows maybe that would slower but I doubt it.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> bzoltan1,  what is it for ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> bzoltan1,  and why not QDir and QFile to find it ?
<cwayne> hey mardy, just saw ssweeny's MR finally went through!  Should we setup a landing ask, or should we wait til all 3 click-related MR's go through?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: https://plus.google.com/u/0/106250186908628485422/posts/WejtdUeFsBC
<pmcgowan> mhall119, great, I expected someone would
<mhall119> pmcgowan: it seems (reading older posts in that community) that they're stuck needing 4.4 support too, what's the status of that?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, very soon, working in the lab kind of thing
 * annerajb anner can't wait for 4.4 to start on LG G2 Series
<mhall119> pmcgowan: is there anything we can release to people like them who are trying to port to a device that needs it?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, rsalveti would have the latest, I think its close
<rsalveti> mhall119: pmcgowan: in progress, hope to be done by the end of this week
<mhall119> rsalveti: can you let that G+ community (linked above) know when it's available for them to try with their port?
<rsalveti> mhall119: sure, everybody will know :-)
<boiko> plars: so, any suggestions on how to reproduce the dialer-app's crash on smoke tests?
<plars> boiko: I ran the provision script like we run in the lab, which really just combines all the steps you need like phablet-flash, the network setup, etc
<plars> boiko: then I just ran the jenkins.sh script to reboot the device and run the dialer-app tests
<boiko> plars: where can I get this jenkins.sh script?
<plars> boiko: are you unlocking by hand and running autopilot directly I guess?
<plars> boiko: lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<boiko> plars: yep, launching the tests using phablet-test-run on desktop
<plars> boiko: let me try it like that also
<boiko> plars: thanks for the link, I will check it out
<plars> boiko: ok, I got it by running phablet-test-run dialer_app also
<plars> hmm
<plars> boiko: dialer-app version I have is 0.1+14.04.20131209-0ubuntu1 - same as you?
<boiko> plars: same version
<boiko> plars: what output you get when running the tests?
<plars> boiko: none, just that it ran 6 tests in 72.400s and OK
<plars> boiko: I'm didn't run verbose there
<plars> boiko: in the lab, you can see all the output clicking on the tests - the tests all pass though
<plars> boiko: so perhaps it's just crashing at the end?
<boiko> plars: no idea :/
<plars> boiko: it does just end up at a black screen at the end - or is that just the other issue you described?
<boiko> plars: that might be the other issue I described
<boiko> plars: in the output it says it is due to a known Mir crash
<plars> boiko: I'm watching the directory a bit more closely this time
<plars> for the crash file
<plars> boiko: does seem to show up right at the end
<plars> boiko: with -v, and watching for the file to show up, it looks like it happens toward the end of the test_incoming test, around the time it hangs up. I see the incoming call, and hear the ringtone start to play before it hits hangup and that's about the time I see the crash file show up
<boiko> plars: so, the screen turning black happens right after the snap decision is dismissed (when clicking accept), and the focus get back to the app
<plars> boiko: any chance that's all related to the crash we're getting?
<plars> boiko: the timing of it is certainly in line
<boiko> plars: maybe, but I'm not totally sure yet
<boiko> plars: just testing something with real calls before switching back to debugging this
<lool> slangasek, sergiusens, beuno, popey: I changed click-sync.py from lp:click-sync into: get-all-clicks.py as: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746725/ real quick
<slangasek> lool: ObNamingBikeshed: clearly this should be named get-ALL-the-clicks.py
<beuno> ack
<sergiusens> lol
<beuno> get-_ALL_-the-clicks.py please
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746744/
<popey> 401 here
<sergiusens> popey, you need oauth credentials ;-)
<popey> bah
 * popey files a bug against lool
<popey> how do I get that?
<nessita> hello everyone
<beuno> popey, lool, nessita here can help you get those credentials
<beuno> (if you give her context :))
<nessita> may I please have some context?
<lool> sergiusens: the auth credentials didn't work  :-(
<lool> I get a 401 too
<lool> nessita: hey, trying to get some credentials to pull all free click apps from the app store with a local client
<lool> nessita: apparently we have one such setup already with a format like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746701/
<nessita> lool: are you hitting staging or prod?
<sergiusens> lool, hmm, well you just need to generate some; let me try again; they may have accidentally expired
<nessita> lool, sergiusens: that dict of credentials has empty strings, which are not valid (I guess you already found out that much :-))
<sergiusens> nessita, he wants those fields filled with your help ;-)
<lool> sergiusens: will generate some
<nessita> lool: you need to grab credentials from the phone itself, or from an desktop box?
<lool> nessita: desktop
<lool> but I think sergiusens has pointed out a script that might help
<lool> let me try that
<nessita> lool: staging or prod?
<nessita> so I provide the proper command
<sergiusens> prod
<nessita> ok, building the curl query
<lool> sergiusens: bah trying to install the click-toolbelt thing I ended up with errors in easyinstall of "stevedore"
<sergiusens> lool, just wait for the magic curl line
<sergiusens> oauth is black magic to me
<nessita1> hum, network hiccup
<nessita1> lool: replace email and password with values from an existing account https://pastebin.canonical.com/102880/
<lool> nessita1: thanks!
<nessita1> lool: hum, let me confirm the url
<nessita1> I tried it IRL and got an error
<sergiusens> it says staging
<nessita1> sergiusens: remove it! :-D
<lool> of course my password has a single quote
<lool>           <p>There's no page with this address in the Ubuntu One service. Check that you entered the address correctly and try again.</p>
<nessita1> lool: yeah, missed a /oauth suffix. New command, IRL tested: https://pastebin.canonical.com/102882/
<nessita> lool: did it work?
<lool> nessita: looking at your new URL
<nessita> if you are considering using your canonical account it will fail requiring 2fa, let me know and you can send the next otp via the query as well
<lool>     "message": "2-factor authentication required.",
<lool>     "code": "TWOFACTOR_REQUIRED",
<lool> nessita: Yup, OTP would be nice  :-)
<nessita> lool: add "otp": "123456" to the json encoded dict sent as data in the POST
<nessita> of course 123456 has to be the next valid otp for you
<lool> worked, thanks
<nessita> anytime
<nessita> lool: is this something you need to automate or is this procedure enough for your needs?
<lool> nessita: it's fine for now; thanks!
<lool> slangasek: so with https://pastebin.canonical.com/102882/ + "otp": "123456" in the request, I get credentials that I filter down to these http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746701/
<lool> slangasek: then this get-all-clicks.py script http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746884/ works with: mkdir d && ./get-all-clicks.py --credentials-file ~/.click-credentials d
<lool> feel free to rename it to get-\*-clicks.py
<slangasek> lool: no way to get these without having to pass passwords on the commandline?
<popey> now i get TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'openid'
<slangasek> lool: seems to not be working for me, anyway
 * lool ran this on his laptop in a "sh" instance to avoid shell history
<lool> popey: you have to filter down to the list in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746701/
<lool> slangasek: which part doesn't work for you?
<slangasek> lool:     "message": "Provided email/password is not correct.",
<slangasek>     "code": "INVALID_CREDENTIALS",
<lool> slangasek: that's with your login.u.c credentials?
<slangasek> yes
<lool> I had to escape my password as it had special chars
<popey> ah, thanks
<popey> hope we don't kill the store, all beating it up like this ☻
<lool> slangasek: BTW there is no actual <> around the email or password
<lool> popey: if we do it's a good test
<slangasek> lool: yeah, I didn't put any there
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/all_the_clicks$ ls -l *.click | wc -l
<popey> 26
<popey> working here
<beuno> popey, lool, I welcome the scalability testing  ;)
<lool> it's about 54M of downlaod
<popey> 50M of that is one click
<popey> the bitcoin one
<lool> popey: ah note that I dont see UK-only apps
<lool> I do see the FR-only apps though
<lool> :-P
<lool> beuno pointed out that this is geofiltered
<popey> be interested to know how many we each get
<lool> 97
 * lool quickly uploads 10 webapps
<lool> for 10 French websites
 * popey uploads webapps depicting french presidents in compromising situations
<lool> slangasek: I guessed you used an actual 2fa OTP code?
<slangasek> yes
<lool> slangasek: no idea what else could be in play; perhaps nessita can help
<popey> dodgy characters in password?
<slangasek> no comment
<slangasek> :P
<slangasek> (there are no escaping issues in my command ;)
 * lool goes off for dinner
<slangasek> lool, popey: so instead of having all of us fight with credentials, does one of you want to post the batch where I can grab them?
<popey> slangasek: sure
 * lool uploads
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/
<popey> 100 total
<popey> done
<slangasek> popey: ta
<popey> np
<lool> bah
<lool> my upload bandwitdh sucks!  :-)
<slangasek> popey: 100 total? http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/click_list is 98 lines long
<popey> my bad
<popey> i was doing ls ☻
<popey> didn't realise there were not just click files in there
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/all_the_clicks$ ls -l *.click | wc -l
<popey> 98
<sergiusens> lool, add a space in front of the command and it won't go into history with bash at least
<barry> where's the right place to get qt5.2, e.g. as a build-dep for ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<sergiusens> barry, probably one of the qt5 edgers ppas
<sergiusens> I think Mirv sent out and email wrt
<barry> sergiusens: cool, thanks.  i'll check the archives
<genii> barry: Apparently https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa but it looks like  "ubuntu-ui-toolkit 3 days ago Failed to build: amd64 armhf i386" might be problemmatic
<barry> genii: yeah, that's the one i'm trying to build locally.  looking
<Aaron1011> Hello
<Aaron1011> I just saw that development on Ubuntu Touch for tablets is going to be focused only on the 2013 Nexus 7
<Aaron1011> About how long will it be until it's possible to get a build of Ubuntu Touch for it?
<sergiusens> slangasek, popey lool there are no armhf packages here: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/click_list
<sergiusens> it's not 'all clicks' per se :-)
<sergiusens> the query itself doesn't return them either
<daker> sergiusens: yep i do have 9apps, i only see 8 of them
<slangasek> sergiusens: well, er, that's decidedly unhelpful for what I'm trying to do then
<sergiusens> slangasek, I imagined it was about that; reason for checking
<sergiusens> beuno, is there a query that we can ru that would return the list of arch specific packages?
<beuno> sergiusens, you can filter by arch, yes
<beuno> let me find the query parameter...
<sergiusens> or a !all :-)
<beuno> maybe JamesTait is around?
<popey> slangasek: any particular package you're expecting to see?
<slangasek> popey: no, I don't know anything about what is or isn't arch-dependent in the app store
<popey> oh okay
<popey> bitcoin is an arch dependent one
<popey> and its not in https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=
<slangasek> but it's the arch-dep ones that I need to look at :)
<beuno> sergiusens, https://search.apps.staging.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf
<beuno> https://search.apps.staging.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:i386
<beuno> and https://search.apps.staging.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:amd64
<beuno> would be !all, I think
<sergiusens> ty
<popey> slangasek: ok, modded script, am getting all the armhf ones too, will upload those to the same place
<slangasek> popey: cheers :)
<heathkh> On the GalaxyNexus running Ubuntu Touch, the camera app can only take pictures (not video)... Is this a UI issue or is video recording not supported by the underlying platform / libraries?
<popey> 156
<popey> thats more like it
<sergiusens> popey, \o/
<sergiusens> popey, for the sake of it; have you seen any amd64 or i386 packages?
<popey> sergiusens: not tried.. lemme see
<popey> slangasek: lots in http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/ now
<sergiusens> popey, just in case you haven't noticed; make sure the staging part is removed :-)
<popey> i did
<sergiusens> popey, no i386 or amd64 :-)
<sergiusens> not many armhf either
<sergiusens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747470/
<sergiusens> slangasek, ^^
<sergiusens> some seem improperly added as such
<popey> yeah, none
<sergiusens> lool, I'd say it's safe to call for a recompile for framework-14.04
<sergiusens> or whatever it's going to be called
<slangasek> popey: thanks, snarfing
<annerajb> rsalveti, any luck with uploading cm-11.0 hardware libs?
<annerajb_> weird
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-14
<ajalkane> So apparently autopilot 1.4 is needed to run FileManagers autopilot tests. What is the best way to get that version on Ubuntu 13.10? Saucy provides autopilot 1.3
<veebers> ajalkane: Hi, for 1.4 on Saucy you'll need to use a ppa. Right now we're in the middle of reorganizing our ppas to be better, but for right now you can use ppa:autopilot/experimental. Tomorrow or so, if you can wait that long, we'll be releasing to ppa:autopilot/1.4
<ajalkane> veebers: thank you, that's excellent
<ajalkane> Ah well, I probably best wait for ppa:autopilot/1.4. Using the experimental ppa I got unmet dependencies
<KathyReid> hi there, I have a problem updating my Nexus 4 to version 121
<KathyReid> every time it downloads and I click 'Apply and restart' it fails with 'no file was downloaded
<KathyReid> What should I try?
<mhall119> KathyReid: are you letting the phone sit between downloading and hitting that button?
<mhall119> I noticed on my Nexus 4 that it can lose the download file if the phone suspends after downloading
<KathyReid> mhall19: not sure what you mean by sit?
<mhall119> on my Nexus 7 that is, not my 4
<KathyReid> aaah suspending
<KathyReid> good question
<KathyReid> It's taking round 30 mins to download
<KathyReid> my internet sucks
<mhall119> yeah, I think it has something to do with it downloading to a temp location or something, then when the system-settings app is suspended (when the phone is suspended) the temp files are removed
<mhall119> KathyReid: if it's easier, you can phablet-flash from an Ubuntu desktop
<KathyReid> mhall119: that might be easier
<KathyReid> I'm running 13.04 here
<KathyReid> might phablet-flash it. It would be easier
<mhall119> as long as you *don't* use -b, it shouldn't delete any user data on the phone
<mhall119> you can use --channel trusty and --revision 121 to force the exact image to use
<KathyReid> it's throway
<KathyReid> I have all my Android stuff backed up on my 'live' Nexus 4
<KathyReid> (I have 2 - one KitKat, one for playing with Touch)
<KathyReid> phablet-flash ing as we speak
<KathyReid> getting 17kbps down from wherever the image is :S
<KathyReid> mhall119: thanks heaps for your advice. Much appreciated.
<cwayne> mhall119, do we have a bug in for that?
<mhall119> cwayne: I never filed one, no
<mhall119> shame on me
<mhall119> I'll try to re-create it on the next stable release
<KathyReid> cwayne: also happy to try replicating
<Mirv> barry: Qt 5.2 -> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<dholbach> good morning
<fr33r1d3> What is th best place to learn making apps for Ubuntu Touch?  developer.ubuntu.com have like... 1 tutorial... Any more?
<ogra_> fr33r1d3, there is an #ubuntu-app-devel IRC channel
<fr33r1d3> ok, cool. will check it out.
<ogra_> and there is a G+ circle where people filed tutorials etc
<fr33r1d3> Ubuntu Touch support for Nexus 4 will continue?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> and the new nexus 7
 * Laney looks at his old one ...
<didrocks> Laney: you look sadly? ;)
<Laney> could put android back on it :P
<ogra_> didrocks, you dont ?
<ogra_> didrocks, we will stop providing images (no matter how broken or unsupported) which means you cant use the HW as development device anymore
<seb128> ogra_, it means you can start using the device though! (by putting android on it :p)
<seb128> ok ok ok, -> [ ]
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> didrocks, after asac's decision i went from four dev devices i have to one, i cant do anthing with my private N4 because i use it for dogfooding, that means i have to do development and testing on the new N7 i have
<ogra_> seb128, heh
 * ogra_ checks if it's friday already
<Laney> he has three spare fridays from the holidays
<seb128> indeed!
<seb128> and I'm just using like 15 minutes at the time
<ogra_> didrocks, for me that means a massive slowdown, i would at lest like to have images available for development, even if they are not supported
<ogra_> lol
<seb128> what are the chance we get community maintained build for it?
<didrocks> ogra_: still can be a nice build machine
<seb128> though I've to admit things never worked great on the n7
<didrocks> as seb128 told, that never worked greatly to be useful enough
<seb128> sounds was not working for a while, Mir being slow and buggy
<didrocks> hence the "no sadness"
<ogra_> didrocks, how ? i cant install a new image anymore
<didrocks> ogra_: the ubuntu desktop one, as we did in the past?
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, i dont mind, i still would like to be able to test click packages on it quickly, or do a build or whatnot
<ogra_> didrocks, i have about 20 machines where i can do normal ubuntu arm builds ... i want to have the readonly image to be able to test stuff in context etc
<didrocks> ogra_: you do, I don't ;)
<didrocks> it's my only arm builder which isn't the N4
<Laney> I also feel bad if there are people who purchased their own on our previous advice
<didrocks> Laney: agreed on that one
<ogra_> yeah, thats seriously bad ... everyone shoulld have two deviaces at least
<ogra_> and yes, we kind of let the community people down here :/
<seb128> what are the chance we get a community maintainer build for it?
<ogra_> seb128, not bad perhaps ... but you will have to dig out the zip from xda-developers, do manual installs etc etc
<ogra_> and wont get OTA upgrades
<ogra_> we still dont have any infrastructure for ports in place that would provide either
<seb128> right...
 * ogra_ knows that personally he will have a massive slowdown in writing fixes for the plumbig layer with that decision,, simply because i'm restricted to one device for doing work now 
<asac> ogra_: till end of month maguro is still great
<ogra_> asac, i dont care if it is great, but we are effectively taking away development devices
<ogra_> today i can test a proposed image while i develop a new feature on another device and do a low level fix in the system on even another one, all on proper touch images
<ogra_> i dont care if the two i dont use for testing are supported
<ogra_> in the future i will have exactly one device to do all these three tasks on
<ogra_> that will massively slow me down
<ogra_> thats why i wouold like us to go on building images ... we dont need to support them or give them any love as long as they are flashable and adb works
<pitti> hm, do we have any app which actually uses QAccelerometer?
<ogra_> isnt the orientation done by the accelerometer sensor too ?
<pitti> I'm writing tests for it, and it seems neither its readingChanged() signal is ever called, nor are its .reading() values ever updated
<pitti> ogra_: yes, but wired internally
<ogra_> oh, right
<ogra_> well, but you should be able to get physical events from through the API it nontheless
<ogra_> if not, thts surely a bug
<pitti> I've been chasing why my readingChanged slot never gets updated (as I'm a Qt newbie), but it seems it's not due to my connect and slot, but as it's never been called in the first place
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^
<pitti> ok, I'll track it down
<pitti> ah, it's internally wired through a queued connection, so that needs a main loop
<davmor2> Morning all
<tvoss> pitti, hey there
<pitti> hey tvoss
<dpm> morning sil2100! Do you know in which image will the Evernote account plugin land?
<tvoss> pitti, hey there, I get test failures with the platform-api in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6749837/
<pitti> qemu: Unsupported syscall: 257
<pitti> eek
<pitti> tvoss: is that an emulated arm qemu instance?
<tvoss> pitti, that's an armhf schroot
<pitti> ah, yes
<sil2100> dpm: morning! It's in the archive now and I think didrocks wanted to seed it now for touch, but not sure if t's in already
<ogra_> tvoss, pitti, that shouldnt do any harm though
<pitti> tvoss: that means that system emulator qemu doesn't support timer_create(), but that's what the emulated sensors use
 * ogra_ would have to look up which syscall it is, but it is definitely nothing that could cause breakage 
<pitti> but that's the stanard POSIX timer
<didrocks> dpm: it will be in the next one
<didrocks> dpm: so you can publish the click apps if needed
<dpm> awesome, thanks sil2100 and didrocks!
<pitti> so if that doesn't work, I don't know what else it should use
<tvoss> pitti, I wonder how we pass CI if that is a general problem
<pitti> tvoss: I thought MPs run on real iron, not in emulated qemu
<tvoss> pitti, hmmm ...
<ogra_> bug 1042388
<ubot5> bug 1042388 in QEMU "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 257 (timer_create)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042388
<pitti> we've seen lots of bugs in qemu (when running tests during arm PPA builds, for example)
<tvoss> pitti, how can I then build an armhf package locally?
<pitti> tvoss: "sudo apt-get build-dep platform-api", apt-get -b platform-api ?
<pitti> i. e. exactly like on a desktop
<tvoss> pitti, hmmm, that will run the package tests and those are failing here
<pitti> or bzr branch lp:platform-api, and cmake . && make -j4
<tvoss> pitti, sure :)
<pitti> tvoss: that's how I did it, anyway
<pitti> tvoss: you mean platform-api's tests are failing on current phone builds?
<pitti> I can look into that
<tvoss> pitti, so I'm trying to build a platform-api branch with your tests in an armhf schroot with dpkg-buildpackage
<pitti> anything which gives me a break from this (*$#($#* Qt signal/slots in qtubuntu-sensors is a welcomed break :)
<tvoss> pitti, that executes the test suite which fails
<pitti> tvoss: right, see above, qemu doesn't support that
<pitti> tvoss: the emulated sensors need posix timers
<pitti> but it works fine on real iron
<pitti> (both arm and x86)
<tvoss> pitti, okay, I will disable the tests then for local purposes. Should we have a CMake option for that?
<pitti> tvoss: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck dpkg-buildpackage [...]
<tvoss> hah :)
<pitti> tvoss: that's the standard way of not running tests for a package build
<pitti> FYI:
<pitti> override_dh_auto_test:
<pitti> ifeq (, $(findstring nocheck, $(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS)))
<pitti>         cd obj-* && ctest --verbose
<pitti> endif
<pitti> ^ from debian/rules
<ogra_> pitti, tvoss just pull the fix from the git tree (in tteh bug i posted above)
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/1042388/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1042388 in QEMU "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 257 (timer_create)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> oh, nice!
<dpm> hey Saviq, a quick question: at a glance, would you know which of these indicator-* links on this page are relevant for translating the phone interface? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+lang/ca - or if it's easier, which ones are not relevant?
<dpm> I'm preparing a call for translations to point people to those which are more interesting for the phone
<pitti> ogra_, tvoss|lunch: FYI, building qemu with these two patches here, then trying platform-api with them
<tvoss|lunch> pitti, great, thank you
<pitti> this seems to hit more users
<pitti> tvoss: and FTR, building documentation under qemu emulation sucks :)
<tvoss> pitti, it does, indeed.
<Saviq> dpm, -bluetooth, -datetime, -power, -sound, -network, -location, -messages
<Saviq> dpm, ps aux | grep indicator on your phone ;)
<dpm> Saviq, ah, nice, thanks :)
<dpm> Saviq, would you happen to know as well which scopes are relevant for Unity 8 translations? On that same list in LP I know we're using unity-scope-home, but I'm not sure which other unity-scope-* and unity-lens-* ones are relevant
<Saviq> dpm, -mediascanner and -click
<dpm> Saviq, ah, exactly those which are not translatable, well spotted :)
<pitti> tvoss: hm, trying to build platform-api has been stuck on "Generating member index..." for 25 minutes now.. does it take that long for you as well, or did qemu get stuck for me?
<pitti> it's not even using CPU any more
 * pitti kills it
<tvoss> pitti, qemu got stuck
<sergiusens> pitti, it's dead
<tvoss> pitti, we should switch DOT_NUM_THREADS in doc/Doxyfile.in to 1
<tvoss> pitti, that solves the issue
<pitti> ok, /me tries again
<sergiusens> isn't platform api cross buildable yet?
<pitti> certainly not running its tests
<pitti> tvoss: I want to replicate the failure before I try with the fixed qemu
<sergiusens> build on device
 * sergiusens uses a chromebook just for building
<ogra_> same here ... and a sabrelite
<pitti> sergiusens: well, I usually do
<tvoss> pitti, yup
<pitti> sergiusens: the point is that I want to test a qemu fix for posix_timers, which the platform-api test suite uses :)
<pitti> so I do want to try that one in an armhf schroot
<pitti> in fact I just created one, I usually just do stuff right on the G4
<pitti> so much faster
<sergiusens> nice
<pitti> tvoss: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/qemu-posix-timers/ in case you want to try yourself
<tvoss> pitti, cool, will get to it after I have finished building some packages
<pitti> tvoss: I will test it, it was just an FYI
 * pitti toddles off for lunch while it's building
<tvoss> pitti, enjoy :)
<pitti> but, FTR: whoever made it so easy to build an armhf schroot (mk-sbuild --arch=armhf trusty --type=file): KUDOS!
<pitti> xnox: ^ could have been you? :-)
<ogra_> pitti, heh, that was a several year long process :)
<cwayne> pitti, hi, so i ended up following what you did for timedated for hostnamed to allow us to write to /etc/hostname and /etc/machine-info, any chance of a MR?
<cwayne> https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/livecd-rootfs/machine-info-writable/+merge/201542 and https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/systemd/symlink-support-hostnamed/+merge/201540
<vthompson> Hey all, would anyone be able to test out a branch the sudoku-app has to introduce user metrics to the welcome screen? I tried testing on my device, but I haven't had any luck. You'll probably want to "Show Hint" until the game completes. Branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~dinko-metalac/sudoku-app/usermetrics
<cwayne> cyphermox, ^ (the MR's I promised you)
<cyphermox> cwayne: cool, thanks!
<pitti> cwayne: looking
<pitti> tvoss: hm, not sufficient yet :(
<pitti> 1: TestSensor ERROR: Failed to create timer: Invalid argument
<tvoss> pitti, hmmm ...
<cwayne> cyphermox, i added /etc/hostname in as writable, because honestly, it almost seems like a bug that everything has the hostname 'ubuntu-phablet' (at least it's certainly obnoxious if you're using more than one device and forget which one is connected :P)
<cyphermox> cwayne: agree.
<cwayne> cyphermox, so this way, we could even make an upstart job to set hostname to device-name if we wanted to :)
<pitti> cwayne: reviewed; srsly, this is sheer madness
<pitti> we are getting ourselves deeper and deeper into that swamp of "we break /etc/" hacks
<pitti> </rant>
<cwayne> pitti, :/ yeah
<pitti> cwayne: do you want systemd uploaded right now?
<cwayne> i'm happy to try another way to fix it (although I have no idea how we'd go about doing it)
<ogra_> write an upstart job that touches /userdata/.writable_image on every boot :P
<vthompson> dpm, mhall119, popey, would any of you be able to test out a branch Dinko has for the sudoku-app to introduce user metrics to the welcome screen? I tried testing on my device, but I haven't had any luck. You'll probably want to "Show Hint" until the game completes to increment the counter. Branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~dinko-metalac/sudoku-app/usermetrics
<cwayne> pitti, don't we need to do a landing ask and all that jazz first?
<pitti> cwayne: there isn't really -- it's pretty much a design problem ATM
<Saviq> ricmm_, does enter on the OSK work in the terminal app?
<Saviq> ricmm_, +for you
<pitti> cwayne: ah, ok; please go ahead with that the
<pitti> n
<ogra_> Saviq, oh, was that supposed to be fixed ?
<Saviq> ogra_, dunno?
<ogra_> (hasnt worked for 6 weeks or so)
<pitti> cwayne: please prod me when you want me to upload then
<cwayne> pitti, yeah, the only other thing i could think of is either a hack upstart job, or a patch to bluez (which cyphermox -1'd), so i guess this will have to do
<Saviq> ogra_, ouch
<cwayne> pitti, will do, thanks a lot!
<ogra_> yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, we need to up the priority on that - it seems to break apps that don't have a "Go" button for a text entry
<ogra_> oh
<cyphermox> cwayne: pitti: the nice solution would be a proper overlay on /etc
<pitti> cyphermox: right
<ogra_> popey, ^^^iirc you had opened the bug for this
<cyphermox> pitti: can't we do that? or are we missing kernel magic for that?
<ogra_> cyphermox, a) performance issues ... b) no oevrlay support in any mainline or android kernels c) performance issues
<cyphermox> ogra_: boo
<ogra_> :)
<cyphermox> for /etc/, it's going to get to be really important
<pitti> cyphermox: right, our kernels don't support it
<cyphermox> that, or just make all of /etc/ writable.
<ogra_> we would have taken that path if it would have been easy
<pitti> as a fallback we could just keep /etc/ readable as $deity intended to, and copy changed files to an upgraded system image after installation
<ogra_> which would make the upgrade process slower
<pitti> ogra_: well, the current system is far, far away from "easy", too
<cyphermox> ogra_: there aren't thousands of files in /etc
<ogra_> pitti, agreed
<pitti> we keep falling into holes and bugs
<cyphermox> yeah
<ogra_> well, ask stgraber, he had his reasons for picking that path
<ogra_> it is his brainchild after all
<pitti> well, TBH, it was the easiest way back then for design, but we didn't see all the bad consequences
<ogra_> we will likely drop the loop mount stuff at some point
<ogra_> and move to actual partitions
<pitti> that's unrelated, though?
<ogra_> in that course it might be appropriate to also introduce other ways of making stuff writable
<ogra_> since there will bbe a lot of stuff rewritten anyway
<cwayne> well we have two ways now: either add it to /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<cwayne> or put it in /etc/writable
<pitti> the former doesn't work for files, only for directories
<pitti> we should never ever put files there
<ogra_> the point is that by 14.10 we need to have found a way thats also appropriate for desktops ...
<cwayne> ah, i see
<ogra_> in which you will actually have 1000s of files in /etc
<pitti> $ time find /etc | wc -l
<ogra_> and make system-image upgrades slow as hell worst case
<pitti> 2947
<pitti> real0m0.037s
<pitti> hardly a big deal
<pitti> this is already stat()ing every file, so comparing timestamps for "newer than our base image" won't add more to that
<ogra_> well, cpp will be slower, but yeah, marginal
<ogra_> *cp
<popey> vthompson: ogra_ sure
<cyphermox> you'd only cp a fraction of those
<ogra_> popey, err, i was referring to Saviq's "no enter key in terminal"
<popey> that too ☻
<ogra_> well, convince stgraber
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> and the security team
<sergiusens> vthompson, if you installed the same click version where the apparmor manifest changed (usermetrics addition) , they won't be reprocessed
<davmor2> ogra_: won't the system on desktop have a mad mix of deb based stuff and  click though? In which case the image based updated probably won't be best as we found out already when you add a deb package and the deb.db gets renewed :)
<popey> Saviq: bug 1257791
<ubot5> bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257791
<popey> Saviq:/35
<popey> bah
<ogra_> davmor2, well, we havent designed the desktop case yet ... and most likely wont even start with that before 14.10
<cwayne> didrocks, hey, i just added a landing ask for systemd, do I need to wait around or can I just have it uploaded?
<ogra_> davmor2, but as i understood we will want the same system setup ...
<sergiusens> davmor2, you'd have a read only image I suppose, so no deb install
<ogra_> i assume there will go some work into improving the writable mode for people that actually want debs ...
<ogra_> and otoh there will be a lot debs for apps that might get re-packaged to click
 * ogra_ looks forward to the first libreoffice click package :D
<popey> and the increased data plan to download it
<ogra_> dont use data plans on desktops :P
<davmor2> popey: there is an increase on unlimited wow
<popey> Saviq: if you have some input on that bug I'd appreciate it!
<davmor2> ogra_: depends if your desktop is your phone plugged into a monitor :P
<ogra_> now who woulld do such crazy stuff !
<davmor2> ogra_: Microsoft......Umm no not them.......Androi......No not google...........Wait I know Us :)
<ogra_> :D
<dpm> hi vthompson, I'll try to give it a go, but probably not until this evening.
<krabappel2548> Does anyone know if Canonical is planning to shift to cm-11.0 device trees for porting?
<ogra_> krabappel2548, there is work going on to port to AOSP 4.4 atm ...
<krabappel2548> ogra_: ok, I have an Xperia Z1 and I get a lot of compiling errors
<krabappel2548> since there is no cm-10.1 device tree for Z1
<krabappel2548> and not a lot of Snapdragon 800 support in Ubuntu repos maybe
<ogra_> right, the kitkat port should fix that
<ogra_> should be ready soon (iirc there are still some hybris issues to be fixed)
<krabappel2548> ogra_: ok, thanks for the heads up
<barry> Mirv: thanks, i eventually stumbled on that ;)
<JamesTait> ogra_, hi! Can you point me at the best person to speak to about click package categorisation in the dash?
<ogra_> JamesTait, hmm, there are several bits involved ... on the store side you need categories first ... that would be beuno i think ... for the click lens you would need a UI that supports them, not ure who works on this ... dobey perhaps ...
<JamesTait> ogra_, it's the UI part I'm most interested in, I'm working on the store side and have a question. :)
<ogra_> well, looking at the unity-scope-click changelogs it seems dobey does the most commits there
<dobey> are you talking about categories or filters?
<JamesTait> dobey, yes. :-P
<dobey> "More Suggestions" and "Installed" are categories, "Games" and "Sound & Video" are filters
<JamesTait> dobey, so from what I can see, we want to be presenting the Departments as filters in the dash.
<dobey> right
<dobey> afaik, the dash has no filters support yet
<dobey> so that's not a scope issue (we can't give the dash something it doesn't support)
<JamesTait> dobey, I'm looking at http://software-center.ubuntu.com/api/2.0/applications/en/ubuntu/click/ as my source.
<dobey> JamesTait: that's the MyApps stuff, which is not used by the scope. we only get data from search.apps.u.c
<dobey> (well, and rnr now, but that's totally separate from this)
<JamesTait> dobey, right... apparently that's coming up RSN, though, which is why I've been asked to work on it.  We import the data from that URL and index it in such a way that it can be consumed via search.apps.u.c
<dobey> right
<didrocks> cwayne: you can get it uploaded, I just acked it. just run the unity8 AP tests + dogfooding (see Landing plan number 390)
<JamesTait> dobey, AIUI we need to present the department from that feed as filters in the dash, so users can drill down to find apps.  I need to know if we're intending to allow multiple departments to be selected.
<dobey> JamesTait: afaik yes. but i think that's irrelevant to the server. we'd just get departments: ['x', 'y', 'z'] from the server, and that would be in the existing results. if the dash is going to force a new search, that would be really bad architecturally.
<dobey> JamesTait: but i'm not working on that bit. that's all in the dash
<cwayne> didrocks, awesome, thanks! running unity8 tests now
<dobey> JamesTait: in the scope we'll just parse the results and send them to the dash. the server should support having multiple departments specified as a search qualifier regardless, i think
<JamesTait> dobey, ack, thanks. :)
<didrocks> cwayne: do not hesitate to update the spreadsheet as the landing proceeds (like INPROPOSED, INARCHIVE)
<cwayne> didrocks, ack, will do, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<cwayne> er pitti ^ do I need to add the livecd-rootfs change too? or does that go through a different process?
<pitti> cwayne: it should both be in the same landing ask; upload-wise it's the same process
<cwayne> pitti, ok, thanks, doing the AP tests now, will let you know :)
<barry> Mirv: do you have an eta for when the 5.2 packages will land in the archive?
<mterry> ogra_, you ask in your review of my dbus-screen-fix branch: "should the patch be dropped from the session mir?"   Do you mean, we should drop the dbus code from unity-mir or something else?
<ogra_> mterry, no, thats exactly what i meant
<ogra_> feels like duplication
<mterry> ogra_, we should drop it, but only after we turn on nested mode.  It's not harmful to have it in there in the mean time
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> that was just meant as a reminder ... drop the old cruft :)
<mterry> ogra_, OK, thanks for testing on maguro for me!  So nested mode is +1 on that device.  I'll top approve that branch and wait for libhybris
<ogra_> yeah, either rsalveti or ricmm_ are now on duty
<shiggitay> hey all
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, will get that done now
<rsalveti> let me flash my grouper and remove the dust out of it
 * ogra_ hugs rsalveti 
<ogra_> lol
<sergiusens> ogra_, I have grouper too
<ogra_> tvoss, there is another pp lifecycle thing i was wondering about btw ...
<ogra_> *app lifecycle
<tvoss> ogra_, shoot
<ogra_> tvoss, i noticed that apps usually immediately stop if they get backgrounded ... i personally often have the case that i start a few webapps in succession ... would be nice if we kept them running for a few secs so they can load in bg
<tvoss> ogra_, that's something we have to tune then, but our app lifecycle allows for that. My proposal is to get to that later, when we have tuned the memory values and such
<ogra_> i.e. allow them to completely load even if they are not foregrounded before stopping them
<ogra_> yeah, surely not important right now
<ogra_> just something that always bothers me after a reboot
<tvoss> ogra_, at any rate, the "grace" period will be fixed
<tvoss> ogra_, let's file a bug against unity-mir then
<ogra_> (i have a bunch of apps i cionstantly run ... having to wait til app by app is loaded is actualy time consuming and makes it feel un-snappy)
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> I thought it was already waiting 3 or 5 seconds
<tvoss> ogra_, perhaps we can tag them with "tuning"?
<rsalveti> maybe that's not enough
<ogra_> (session saving would also rock btw ... but i guess thats a 15.xx task)
<ogra_> rsalveti, definitely isnt
<ogra_> at least if you run several webapps
<tvoss> rsalveti, right, we already grant a grace period, yes, but that would need to be fine tuned
<ogra_> rsalveti, i think it shuould rather talk to the app "wait for loaded signal or so" than to be a fixed time
<tvoss> ogra_, what do you think about the "tuning" tag?
<cwayne> bfiller, is the gallery-app-to-click transition on track for this week?
<tvoss> ogra_, that would give apps a way to escape the lifecycle trap ... won't happen
<ogra_> tvoss, sounds good ... if we dont have any other optimization tag yet at least
<tvoss> ogra_, we do not assume the app to be cooperative or behaving correctly, and thus a fixed grace period
<bfiller> cwayne: hopefully, waiting on some changes needed in the content-hub to support click
<shiggitay> so with the news that Canonical putting most Nexus devices on hold, does that mean that the N5 attempts are gonna be on hold as well?
<ogra_> shiggitay, only that some community devs will have to pick it up
<shiggitay> yeah
<shiggitay> that's what I was thinking too
<shiggitay> are any such devs im here? xD
<shiggitay> in*
<sergiusens> bfiller, I think I saw an MR for the content hub already from kenvandine
<FuLgOrE> hello. could anybody please explain to me, why and what on Ubuntu Touch will be read-only and what are the pro's and con's of making it rw? Can I use apt-get on Ubuntu Touch?
<bfiller> sergiusens: ack, need to test that today
<Laney> what's up with this qtmultimedia-opensourc-src-touch package?
<sergiusens> bfiller, did you see my email btw?
<Laney> I think it being at 5.1 vs the normal one at 5.0.2 is meaning I can't build telephony-service on the device
<FuLgOrE> shiggitay: I also have a Nexus 5 and I'm waiting for an Ubuntu Touch image :D
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, the image based updates we provide actually use a binary diff between two readonly images (which makes the updates extremely small and about 10x faster than with apt) ... this requires that the system that gets diffed is readonly so all users have the same diff
<cwayne> shiggitay, i saw someone in the community working on a port earlier, and once we get it based on 4.4 aosp, it *should* be pretty trivial
<shiggitay> cwayne, yeah I think I know which dev it was
<shiggitay> rsalveti I think
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, making the image writable means you cant use that mechanism reliably anymore ... you can install debs then, but it will likely break at some point (size limits etc)
<barry> Mirv: there are lots of build failures in that ppa unfortunately, many of which i'm seeing locally too.  e.g. i cannot get a good build of address-book-app :(  http://tinyurl.com/mtzlknf   Any suggestions?
<bfiller> sergiusens: yes, just haven't had a chance to get back to it
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: that sounds interesting. How about updates? Would I get updates when the image is rw over apt-get?
<ogra_> no
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: sorry for these kind of questions, I'm just a user :)
<ogra_> you can do apt updates, but only to a certain point
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, perfectly valid questions, no worries :)
<ogra_> dpkg uses hardlinks when it unpacks debs ... hardlinks do not work across partitions so you will find packages that are not installable ...
<ogra_> then there is a size limit due to the fact that we use loop mounted images, you will at some point run out of space for the apt package cache
<FuLgOrE> how big is the loop image actually?
<ogra_> the readwrite mode is more something for devs that know they will re-flash at some point
<ogra_> i wouldnt recommed to expect to use it constantly
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# df -h |grep loop0
<ogra_> /dev/loop0                    2.0G  1.2G  673M  64% /
<FuLgOrE> hmm I see
<FuLgOrE> thanks
<FuLgOrE> so if I would change the size of the loop device, I wouldn't get the small standart updates but I would be able to use apt-get with more space?
<ogra_> yes
<FuLgOrE> I guess only a small part of the system is ro. so with "dpkg uses hardlinks and they don't work across partitions" you mean, that if I would have, let's say /dev/loop and /dev/sda, it wouldn't work for a long time?
<ogra_> with the exception of the hardlink issue
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount |wc -l
<ogra_> 65
<ogra_> well, there are a lot of mountpoints that span across partitions
<FuLgOrE> ok, I think I start to understand a bit :)
<ogra_> while the ro part is made writable with the option you can set, it doesnt changethe overall design ... the rw mounted bits are still there
<FuLgOrE> sure. And I think it is a clever idea with the small updates
<FuLgOrE> I just hope it don't makes me feel "locked away"
<ogra_> it is essential for people upgrading via a 3G dataplan :)
<shiggitay> I think rsalveti had pretty much completed the 4.4 AOSP HAL... correct me if I'm wrong...
<FuLgOrE> sure
<rsalveti> shiggitay: most of it yeah, got the first image for mako, working on the others now
<shiggitay> rsalveti, cool
<shiggitay> I still offer my services lol to test for hammerhead (N5) when ready
<rsalveti> sure, will need that later this week for sure
<FuLgOrE> so would it be still possible to integrate some packages from source code?
<FuLgOrE> -packages+programs
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, well, the package format for touch is click ... not deb
<ogra_> we only use debs to assemble the system
<ogra_> but not beyond this point
<FuLgOrE> I mean is it possible to use something like make, make install? :)
<ogra_> so if you write a program you would pick the click format for your stuff
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> in writable mode
<FuLgOrE> and the click package is qml or html5, right?
<ogra_> (make would always work)
<ogra_> (make install would depend on the fact if you use writable paths for your stuff ... in which case i would personally rather go with a click package)
<FuLgOrE> I would like the possibility to install some terminal things which are not standart-smartphone things :D
<FuLgOrE> just for playing around
<ogra_> the click package can contain everything ... but yeah, the typical language for apps in ubuntu touch is C++ or QML, javascript and HTMML5
<ogra_> sure, but they come as debs and need writable mode
<ogra_> i personally often install htop for example when debugging stuff
<ogra_> and i know of people that have run mutt and irssi in the terminal app
<FuLgOrE> and if you want to switch back, you have to flash the loop image again, right?
<ogra_> right
<FuLgOrE> is it possible to umount the loop device and simply copy it via bash script or something like that (from phone to phone)? :D
<ogra_> there are surely ways
<FuLgOrE> sounds very nice. thank you for so many information!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, do we have an overview of what events the upstart-android bridge already sends/understands ?
<ogra_> (or are there simply none yet)
<sergiusens> ogra_, it sends all property changes
<ogra_> hmm
<sergiusens> ogra_, so on boot you will get all properties, even the ones created before the bridge was up
<ogra_> right
<FuLgOrE> no I just need the patience to wait for a community N5 image :D ... is there a list which terminal commands/programs work on ubuntu touch ootb?
<FuLgOrE> *now
<annerajb> rsalveti, any update on the 4.4 framework?
<ogra_> i'm looking at the lxc-android-config job and was wondering if i could rip out most of it, but that means i need a reliable event from the container
<sergiusens> ogra_, to know if it's "up"?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, its a normal minimal ubuntu so all terminal commands you know from your desktop should work
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, i want to drop the awful loop
 * sergiusens looks for loop
<dpm_> hi cwayne, just sent the call for translations - http://davidplanella.org/make-ubuntu-speak-your-language/
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: great :) that's what makes me crazy on android, nothing works :D
<sergiusens> ogra_, why not split that into two jobs and use the file bridge?
<ogra_> iirc inotify doesnt work on /proc
<ogra_> or some such
<sergiusens> meh
<ogra_> i remember i tried that in the past
<ogra_> anyway, in my "kill the sleep" quest thats my first stop gap
<ogra_> and i would like to have it fully controlled by events instead of looking at files etc
<cwayne> dpm_, thanks!
<ogra_> but if the android bridge cant tell me if a property was set before already thats probably not the way to go
<sergiusens> ogra_, you should be mostly fine, all services on android trigger property changes
<ogra_> k
<cwayne> dpm_, although it still looks like address-book-app isn't even setup for translations
<ogra_> i'll experiment a bit
<sergiusens> ogra_, although.... they are set to 'running' 'on start' and not 'on started'
<ogra_> yeah
<dpm_> cwayne, oh, who's maintaining that?
<ogra_> that will produce races again :/
<cwayne> dpm_, not sure.. salem_ ^ are you maintaining address-book-app?
<sergiusens> ogra_, we should be able to tweak the android side to change that for the services we really care about
<salem_> cwayne, no, I think renato_  is.
<cwayne> renato_, hey, it looks like address-book-app isn't setup for translations on lp?
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, mainly ueventd i guess ... but thats something rsalveti cared about with the file in proc
<sergiusens> cwayne, dpm_ it's renato_, but if you decide for translations, make the CMakefiles click friendly
<ogra_> (sensors etc too ... but we dont handle them atm)
<sergiusens> ogra_, let me look at the sensorservice code for a bit
<ogra_> would be good to hook that into usensord later
<renato_> cwayne, the address-book-app has the rules to translation already
<renato_> I am not sure how to integrate it with lp
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: yeah, to be safe it'd be nice to extend the android side to tell when something is indeed "done" or running for real :-)
<sergiusens> ogra_, I can actually improve the usensord startup; would like to have it in first without optimizations and then iterate
<ogra_> rsalveti, right
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, no hurry with that one
<sergiusens> rsalveti, we would need to use a new property to change any values as it might break android ;-)
<cwayne> dpm_, do you know how to integrate it with lp? ^
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, not sure yet
<ogra_> tedg, uuuh, your UTF-8 is clearly broken
<tedg> ogra_, Yeah, I saw that :-/
 * ogra_ just got mail with lots of funny chars 
<tedg> Think I fixed it... not sure.  Have to wait for next time.
<ogra_> :)
 * tedg should start posting on random MRs :-)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> tæst
<tedg> I got a compose key for Christmas… loving it.
<tedg> I can now talk to tvoss: Hi Mr. Voß
<sil2100> mmcc: hello!
<sil2100> mmcc: we noted that unity-scope-click trunk is failing to build in our daily-build PPA, do you know anything about that?
<dpm> cwayne, yeah, I can do the LP integration
<sil2100> mmcc: e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5456833
<cwayne> dpm, thank you!  those system-apps are where we're lacking the most atm, namely dialer, address-book, and messaging
<dobey> sil2100: weird
<sil2100> dobey, mmcc: filled in a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1269056
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269056 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "lp:unity-scope-click FTBFS on failing unit tests" [Critical,New]
<Laney> oh for the love of
<Laney> where can I get at logs for telephony-service?
<dpm> cwayne, yep. For dialer and messaging we're all set in LP, they might need a pot template update. For messaging I'll have a chat with the developer to add i18n support
<dpm> sorry, I meant for address-book
<Laney> boiko: ^?
<cwayne> dpm, according to renato_ (the dev), it is setup, just not in LP
<renato_> dpm, what do you need?
<dpm> renato_, cwayne, a thanks let me have a look at the code
<tvoss> tedg, hey there :)
<renato_> dpm, there is a MR already
<renato_> https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/address-book-app/address-book-app-pot/+merge/188549
<renato_> just need a approval
<renato_> let me update this
<dpm> renato_, I just need the .pot file to be present in the po/ folder. Let me have a look at the MP
<dpm> renato_, so I think if you could take care of that comment in the MP, we should be good to go
<dpm> thanks
<renato_> it is fixed already
<renato_> dpm, ^
<boiko> ricmm_: Saviq: have you seen this problem already:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1267624 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267624 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Dialer app not shown on incoming calls" [Critical,New]
<tedg> kenvandine, This is invalid now, right?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/content-hub/ual2/+merge/198044
<kenvandine> oh, yeah
<tedg> K, rejecting
<kenvandine> thx
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  hows the address-book-app  intergration of google and vcard going ?
<kenvandine> MyExHatesMeButMy, not sure, that isn't something i'm working on
<MyExHatesMeButMy> womp womp womp  wrong person.  I feel silly lol
<kenvandine> no worries :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  you are friends guy right ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<Laney> your friend and mine: it's keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen vandine!
<MyExHatesMeButMy> any news on the google plus moments going ?
<kenvandine> :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> lol Laney
<kenvandine> MyExHatesMeButMy, nope... still no API :/
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  are you going to use moments with the google plus api ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> to post that is
<kenvandine> moments?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> how to write to google plus ^^
<MyExHatesMeButMy> moments are how to write/post to google plus
<kenvandine> is that a read/write API?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  https://developers.google.com/+/api/latest/moments
<kenvandine> never heard of it
<MyExHatesMeButMy> it is part of the google plus api
<tedg> Wow, we should just upload all your ZG data to Google+.
<kenvandine> tedg :)
<bfiller> tedg, tvoss : do we have an alarm/timer service (or plans for one)? nik90 trying to set alarms via the clock app and I advised about using the service to fire the alarms on behalf of the ap
<tvoss> bfiller, I don't know, tedg or charles might know best
<nik90> tedg: also for timer and stopwatch use cases
<tedg> bfiller, Yup, datetime does it.  There's a disconnect between the API and service.  It's scheduled for this month, I think that charles is getting to it today or tomorrow-ish.
<tvoss> nik90, we will likely not allow that for generic timers. If an app could do that, it could escape our lifecycle policies
<bfiller> tedg: so what API would the clock app use to set the timer?
<tedg> (of course, it's a bug and investigation, not sure when he'll be done with it)
<tedg> bfiller, The Alarms API, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Alarm/
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  do you know why Ubuntu Location Services slots are not connecting. and why it takes forever to work.
<bfiller> tedg: nice, thanks, nik90 ^^^
<tvoss> nik90, for stopwatch I don't see why you would need to hand over to a service
<tvoss> nik90, if the app is restarted, you would have to sync to the system clock anyway, right?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  like it takes 20 minutes for the service to connect
<nik90> tedg: use the Alarms service for the clock app timer as well?
<tvoss> nik90, for stopwatch I don't see why you would need to hand over to a service
<tvoss> nik90, if the app is restarted, you would have to sync to the system clock anyway, right?
<nik90> tvoss: yup and that's what It does at the moment
<tvoss> nik90, that's fine
<tvoss> nik90, the stopwatch does not need to inform the user, right?
<nik90> tvoss: nope
<tedg> nik90, Sure, I mean, we don't care when the event happens.  It's just a notification and a link back to the app.
<bfiller> nik90: which use case do you need this for? setting a timer from the clock app right?
<tedg> nik90, It could be 15 min from now or 4 days.
<nik90> bfiller: that's right...the current discussion is about setting a timer from the clock app
<bfiller> nik90: right so we'd need the alarms service for this, tvoss do you agree?
<tvoss> bfiller, for the case of the timer: yes
<nik90> bfiller: the thing with the alarms service is that at the moment it only triggers a snap decision. However in the case of a timer, wouldn't you want an audio notification which keeps ringing until the user turns it off?
<tvoss> bfiller, I can think about weird situations with timers that only take 15 seconds, but as long as we have a notification and the app is only invoked on user interaction, I'm happy
<tedg> nik90, I think we need to add sounds to that API.
<tedg> Wait, sorry, it's already there.
<tedg> Perhaps we just need to add a key for sound repeating.
<bfiller> tedg, nik90 : yes I agree should be part of the api, seems the right place to put it
<bfiller> tvoss: ack
<tedg> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Alarm/#sound-prop
<nik90> alrite, to summarise all this, the clock app will use the alarms service for timer and alarms to let the system trigger the notification appropriately.
<bfiller> nik90: yes
<nik90> My one concern is that the alarm page currently lists all alarms in the alarm manager provided by the API. So if I create a timer and add it to the alarm service, it will incorrectly be listed in the alarms page as an alarm
<nik90> so I am guessing we might need to add a "type" property to avoid that I suppose?
<tedg> nik90, I'd register two different URLs, and then filter based on that in your UI.  There'll need to be two anyway as you probably want to start at different pages in the app.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  this is the error that I keep on getting know any work arounds ?  QObject::connect: No such slot QGeoPositionInfoSourceUbuntu::updateTimeout()
<bfiller> nik90: you mean so that your app only shows alarms that it has set and not all the other system alarms?
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, that's not an error, that's just a printf from the location provider
<nik90> bfiller: no no ..it lists all the alarms saved in EDS through the alarms API.
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, are you experiencing any issues?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  yes GPS is not working it takes like 20 minutes for it to work
<nik90> bfiller: however since the plan is to registers timers as alarms using the alarms API, wouldn't it appear in the alarm page incorrectly
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, sure, that's expected. We only consider the raw gps sensor at this point, and a cold start can take that long if satellity visibility is bad
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  I have to keep my app open for like 20 minutes before the GPS kicks in and starts to work
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, see my note before
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  why ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> why = We only consider the raw gps sensor at this point,
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, that's just the way gps works, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_to_first_fix
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, we are working on adding assisted gps support. Until then, we only provide raw gps readings
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  what is it tht meegoo or symbian did because that works right out the bat so to say. just trying to learn here
<MyExHatesMeButMy> thanks for your time by the way tvoss  I know that you are busy
<bfiller> nik90: I think you are right, maybe tedg's suggesting would work
<popey> MyExHatesMeButMy: I mentioned this yesterday, we don't have AGPS yet
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, that's also assisted gps, the gps chipset talks to a so-called SUPL server to download ephimeris and almanac data over a fast network connection instead of downloading it from the satellites. For that to work, the gps chipset needs an initial position estimate which is most often calculated from visible wifis and visible radio cells/towers
<nik90> bfiller, tedg: +1
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  I know I am just trying to learn about "Why this is happening "  that is it
<nik90> bfiller: but to the update the UI in the clock app itself to indicate that the timer is runing, I will be using a QML Timer like now.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  cool I understand now
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  with  AGPS this will still work with qtlocation ?  and will be inside or Ubuntu Location Service ?
<nik90> bfiller: so when the timer ends, you will one indication in the clock app ui that the timer is complete and a snap decision triggered by the system.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss,  or new classes ?
<bfiller> nik90: makes sense
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, yup, it's completely transparent to apps, if you start using qtlocation now, and once we land agps support, you don't have to change anything and will just be provided with faster fixes
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, and yes, the changes will be made in the location service
<MyExHatesMeButMy> cool
<MyExHatesMeButMy> tvoss, Is there blueprints/work flow ect  for this << last question
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, I would need to dig that up, there once was one, but it might be out of date
<MyExHatesMeButMy> thanks
<tvoss> MyExHatesMeButMy, yw :)
<kenvandine> MyExHatesMeButMy, that moments API isn't useful for creating a G+ app or adding it to friends
<kenvandine> it only lets you list, insert and remove moments created by the app
<kenvandine> so you wouldn't be able to see your feed for example
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  what do you mean by see your feed ?
<kenvandine> for example, in the g+ android app you see a stream of everything from people in your circles
<kenvandine> the moments api only gives you access to moments created by that app
<kenvandine> there is also the activities api, which is more like what we want but it isn't really useful
<kenvandine> because you get a stream of activities for each user
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  maybe you are looking for just get ?
<kenvandine> but there is no api for getting a list of people in your circles
<MyExHatesMeButMy> for that there is other things like People and what not
<kenvandine> you can't get the people in your circles though
<kenvandine> you need that list in order to construct anything meaningful
<kenvandine> google has left out the most critical piece of the api, which prevents someone from creating a real g+ client
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  I am not that good with the api yet but Let me look into it I think that you are going to have to use contacts dev but let me look into it
<kenvandine> it's been reverse engineered... but i wouldn't be willing to maintain any code using that
<kenvandine> google has intentionally left that out, and have stated they have no plans on adding it
<kenvandine> contacts isn't the same as circles
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  https://developers.google.com/+/domains/api/circles/list
<kenvandine> that does look interesting
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine, :P
<kenvandine> i wonder when this was added...
<kenvandine> i haven't looked in a while... but after hearing dozens of times that they wouldn't add it... i gave up :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  a while ago BTW i have a QNetworkrequest that buildsQAbstractListModels for most of it
<MyExHatesMeButMy> now sure how  that would work for libdee though
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  friends uses dee ?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> there is dee-qt
<kenvandine> MyExHatesMeButMy, where's your code?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> on my computer
<dobey> can you actaully read things on g+ that aren't public now, through the api?
<kenvandine> dobey, in the past you could if you know the id of the person
<kenvandine> authenticated of course
<MyExHatesMeButMy> dobey,  you could read for a long time
<kenvandine> the problem was you couldn't get a list of people in your circles
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  correct I use oauth2
<kenvandine> so you could really only get content you posted yourself :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> because I dont know how to use Ubuntu's implementation so I wrote my own
<kenvandine> ages ago they stated they had no plans on adding that
<kenvandine> you should use the google accounts plugin :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> How to get access key and refresh key ect ? kenvandine
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts/
<kenvandine> there are C and C++ APIs too
<MyExHatesMeButMy> cool is threre also different scopes(google ones) that they are using for say email openid plus.google.com/me ect
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  I wrote one
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/OAuth_Playground
<MyExHatesMeButMy> see how you can set clientid and seceret and scopes and what not from  QML
<MyExHatesMeButMy> now sure if that is a good idea lol
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  example http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751843/
<MyExHatesMeButMy> not sure Why I put a property in there of runOauth . must have been testing stuff
<MyExHatesMeButMy> kenvandine,  for the models and what not I just ported this and exposed to QML for models and what not.  https://code.google.com/p/qt-google-plus/
<dineshweb> hi all. is it possible that we can install ubunt on htc viva devices?
<annerajb> dineshweb, is there cyanogenmod for that device?
<dineshweb> let me check...
<kalikiana> dobey: your example was very helpful to get started on the UbuntuOne API. though I discovered a somewhat tricky bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-credentials/+bug/1269097
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269097 in ubuntuone-credentials "Importing UbuntuOne disables logging" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> kalikiana: it doesn't disable it
<kalikiana> it does. I can't even see qml syntax errors
<dobey> kalikiana: nope. it's just dumping them to a file ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/authentication.log
<dobey> kalikiana: but i marked your bug as a dup of the pre-existing report
<kalikiana> dobey: they end up there in addition to console if I use U1_DEBUG=1 - if not they're completely dropped
<dobey> kalikiana: qml is using debug() for errors?
<kalikiana> dobey: I'm not sure what's used for syntax errors, but they are disabled the same as qWarn, qDebug and console.log → interestingly qWarn is not even visible with U1_DEBUG=1
<kalikiana> dobey: maybe syntax uses qWarn because I cannot see syntax errors either with U1_DEBUG
<kalikiana> hmm found the QML errors in the .log file
<kalikiana> Commented on the bug. Gotta go
<dobey> how does one mark API as deprecated in qt/c++?
<tedg> kenvandine, So why are you using g_strdup_printf() instead of just g_strdup()?
<tedg> kenvandine, Also the symbols file needs to be the 0replaceme thing for the release scripts.
<kenvandine> oh silly me... in one place i was building the string so g_strdup_printf made sense
<ajalkane> is ppa:autopilot/1,4 available for saucy now?
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll fix that
<kenvandine> tedg, pushed
<tedg> kenvandine, Cool, thanks!
<nik90> ajalkane: looking at https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy, it seems there is autopilot 1.4 for saucy. However autopilot-qt is still at 1.3.
<nik90> tedg: replied to your MP comments
<ajalkane> nik90: hmm... and no doubt the qt module is needed for Qt apps
<nik90> ajalkane: yup :/
<nik90> ajalkane: although why dont you add the autopilot 1.4 experimental PPA for saucy
<nik90> that's what I have on my 13.10 system
<ajalkane> nik90: I had dependency problems when I tried upgrade
<thomi> there's a dependency issue for saucy. veebers is the person to hassle for that :)
<thomi> otherwise... consider upgrading to trusty maybe? :)
<nik90> ajalkane: yeah I noticed that it kept back autopilot-desktop
<nik90> ajalkane: but I just left it like that for a long time :)
<ajalkane> I can upgrade to trusty, but I'd rather stay on stable if I have a choice
<nik90> thomi: what ajalkane said ^^
<ajalkane> nik90: I had more hairy dependency problems
<ahayzen> nik90, i heard the autopilot 1.4 fix is in the works for saucy
<nik90> ahayzen: oh that's nice
<veebers> ajalkane: hi, I intend to get that sorted today (the saucy dep issue)
<ahayzen> nik90, thts wht i think balloons said ... i just run it on device anyway
<ajalkane> veebers: alright great... is that the 1.4 ppa or experimental where it'll be available?
<balloons> veebers is the man for the ap 1.4 + saucy goodness :-)
<nik90> ahayzen: hey btw, can you verify if running autoremove on your system results in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6752555/
<veebers> ajalkane: experimental will be trunk, 1.4 will be the release candidate (lp:autopilot/1.4)
<ajalkane> ok, I'll try again 1.4 after tomorrow. Good luck :P
<nik90> veebers: oh I have been running the experimental until now on saucy. May be I should move to the autopilot/1.4 ppa for safety measures
<ahayzen> nik90, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6752567/
<nik90> ahayzen: so it is removing the cordova plugin cordova-ubuntu-2.8-dev qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova-common
<veebers> nik90: the 1.4 ppa is only recent, the idea being the releases reside in the relevant ppas and experimental is trunk
<ahayzen> nik90, yep it wants to :)...at least not the ubuntu-sdk anymore
<nik90> tedg: can I top approve your MP? Anything to add?
<tedg> nik90, Nope, that works for me!
<sergiusens> veebers, hey, is my MR doing alright? :-)
<jdstrand> xnox: hey-- I just regenerated my emulator, but it keeps hanging. the wiki says to keep trying-- how many times is typical to have to retry?
<veebers> sergiusens: heh, sorry have been delayed as other things. I'm just in the process of approving it. Sorry for the delay :-)
<sergiusens> np
<sergiusens> the landing to trunk is a week away; but it's the second time I create this MR ;-)
<cowbuff> hei, probaly a noob questin.. but is it posible to install it on galaxy note 3 ?
<cwayne> cyphermox: ping
<cwayne> cyphermox: there's a question on the systemd MR questioning what the benefit is of going that route rather than the simple hciconfig upstart job we were considering before (quite a fair point imho), could you shed some light on why having hostnamectl working properly is beneficial?
<cwayne> https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/systemd/symlink-support-hostnamed/+merge/201540/comments/469490 ^
<cyphermox> cwayne: thanks, I commented
<cwayne> cyphermox: thanks, i figured you'd have a lot more info than I do :)
<tedg> thomi, This GIR support looks good to me, but it's hard to tell without programming against it.  Can you take a look?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/gir-support/+merge/201681
<thomi> tedg: sure thing - it'll probably be this afternoon, but I'll email you before my EOD
<tedg> thomi, I'm on vacation by your EOD, so take your time :-)
<thomi> heh, ok - for how long for?
<tedg> thomi, Next week.  I guess your Wed.
<thomi> tedg: OK. who else can I talk to to get this merged & released while you're away?
<tedg> thomi, You can talk to charles
<thomi> tedg: ok, awesome - thanks for your help
<tedg> NP
<KathyReid> Morning everyone
<KathyReid> I was chatting with mhall119 yesterday and he explained a bug I think there is in touch
<KathyReid> when you download an update and then click Install and Restart it fails with 'failed to download a file'
<KathyReid> So, I reflashed my Nexus 4
<KathyReid> but it wanted to update to version 121 again over the air
<KathyReid> and the same problem occurred
<KathyReid> is there a) a workaround for this or b) another way to update to version 121?
<a_muva_> KathyReid: try adb shell; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cwayne> KathyReid: noo, dont do that
<cwayne> doing apt updates could work, but it will break the upgrade path, and is generally considered not good to do
<a_muva_> works for me
<popey> I'd use system-image-cli
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0
<KathyReid> will that get me to version 121?
<popey> yes
<popey> or you can do it from your pc
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=trusty
<popey> well, both commands should be run from your ubuntu pc
<KathyReid> that's the command I used yesterday to flash the Nexus 4
<KathyReid> then after flashing, when I checked for updates, it wanted to upgrade to version 121
<KathyReid> a 310mb download later, and the install failed
<KathyReid> so I'd rather not try that again
<popey> odd, 121 is the latest
<KathyReid> is there a switch I can use to force it to flash with 121?
<popey> KathyReid: what does this return:- "adb shell system-image-cli -i"
<popey> (it should tell you the version your phone is running)
<KathyReid> popey: checking now
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6753337/
<popey> thats what I get
<KathyReid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6753342/
<KathyReid> looks like version 78 :(
<KathyReid> ah something is clearly not right with flashing it from the trusty channel
<KathyReid> I will try again
<popey> are you certain you used the command I mentioned?
<popey> 78 is probably saucy, not trusty
<KathyReid> (big thanks popey for that -i switch to find out which version it's running)
<popey> np
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Further_Examples
<popey> that page is handy
 * KathyReid bookmarks that page
<popey> but yeah, "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=trusty" would be my recommendation
 * popey goes to bed.. good luck!
<KathyReid> popey: thx heaps
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-15
<Br0wn_> so has monitor mode on the broadcom chips inside of nexus 7's been figured out yet?
<Br0wn_> hi btw :)
<pirea_> hy
<pirea_> ubuntu touch will not be released for nexus 7(2012)?
<Br0wn_> pirea, apparently not
<Br0wn_> that's what a news release says
<RAOF> Well, not really.
<RAOF> Also, we've already released 1.0 for the N7 :)
<OttOmanTR> RAOF: News say there will be official ubuntu Touch phone in 2014?
<RAOF> And it's not like the N7 will immediately cease to work. It's just that it'll no longer be one of our primary development targets. It'll be easy enough for someone else to pick up and make 2012-N7 images.
<RAOF> OttOmanTR: So they say :)
<OttOmanTR> I was expecting to see it in CES 2014
<lx> hello
<fishscene> Greetings, It seems to be difficult to find information on my question, try as I might.. but is it possible to access ubuntu-touch on my Nexus 7 without having to use ADB/SSH commands from my Mac? As in plug it in, and have it show up as a device on OSX?
<thomi> charles: are you still around?
<nhaines> fishscene: if OS X supports MTP, then yes, it should be automatic.
<nhaines> If not, then no, there probably is no way.
<fishscene> ah ok. I'll check into OSX support for MTP as currently, it doesn't show up as a device. Thanks!
<nhaines> :)
<fishscene> mhaines: http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/106156/does-mavericks-support-mtp (In case this question ever comes up again)
<ds2> where exactly does the sources for 3.0.0-3-maguro live? neither the CM mirror nor does the ubuntu kernel repo seems to have that particular kernel source
<nhaines> fishscene: fantastic. Thanks!
<DjMadness> is there any plans for official samsung galaxy s4 9505 support ?
<nhaines> DjMadness: no.
<nhaines> Canonical is going to support as few device as possible.  Samsung probably doesn't care about Ubuntu right now.
<mhall119> DjMadness: the Nexus line was designed to do what we need hardware to do
<mhall119> which makes it the obvious choice for development and testing right now
<nhaines> Google only supports 4 Android hardware platforms, and Canonical is dropping support for all but 2.
<DjMadness> a shame, powerful phone, would be nice with it... guess ill need to study the current port and see what i can fix
<mhall119> we're adding support for at least one
<nhaines> It's the hardware OEM's job to port and support any particular OS to a phone.  On the other hand, there's nothing preventing community support from popping up too.  :)
<mhall119> +1, we need community help to bring Ubuntu to a larger number of phones
<mhall119> and we will continue to offer whatever support we can to those community ports
<nhaines> mhall119: if Canonical would keep building Ubuntu for the current platforms without official support, that would be a huge help.
<mhall119> nhaines: that's one of the options being discussed
<nhaines> mhall119: it sounded awfully hypothetical on the ubuntu-phone ML.
<mhall119> nhaines: we just started those discussions this morning
<nhaines> Pledging to discontinue all support for maguro (as an example), and then starting a discussion about maybe continuing builds is not promising.
<mhall119> maguro has other issues, it's not going to get a KitKat update from Android
<mhall119> which means to maintain it we'd need to maintain two versions of the Android stack
<nhaines> Okay then.  Pledging to discontinue all support for grouper (as an example), and then starting a discussion about maybe continuing builds is not promising.
<nhaines> I know TI still supports the maguro drivers for Android.  In about a week or so I'll probably look into that situation if no one else looks like they're going to.
<mhall119> nhaines: I can't undo the past, but dholbach and I are currently working on it
<nhaines> Don't get me wrong, my KitKat ire over maguro is directed squarely at Google.  But automated builds for the 13.10 supported platforms would be a big help.  Maguro has other issues.
<mhall119> nhaines: at a minimum we will make it easy for anybody to build their own images for the N7 and N10 using the latest Ubuntu
<nhaines> I think if goldfish gets a good x86 port that'll make a huge difference.  I really do hope that the feature roadmap takes off at a much, much faster rate than it currently is.
<mhall119> well, we only have so many man-hours, and we'd like to put most of them towards improving Ubuntu rather than maintaining Android
<mhall119> we already have 1 ubuntu image, and multiple device images
<nhaines> Yes, I understand what a time sink platform support can be.  But Ubuntu 13.10 under-delivered, 14.04 is way behind schedule, and the SDK version plans for the click app store are a guaranteed failure.
<nhaines> So I really, really hope that dropping platform development allows the OS development to get back on track.
<nhaines> This sounds kind of negative.  Dropping hardware support is really disappointing, but isn't really important in the long run.  It's the OS and SDK development that's really critical.
<nhaines> And that's the progress that worries me.  I'm hoping that there's a dramatic speedup in the next couple of weeks.
<ds2> is there a tag or a way to finding the corresponding sources for an image?
<ds2> (and no, the apt-get source doesn't seem to do the right thing)
<Mirv> barry: the qt5.2 eta depends on how quick all those build failures get fixed. address-book-app is slightly later in the dependency chain, see http://pad.ubuntu.com/qt52-dependencies - but I notice one of the dependencies at least hasn't been even tried to rebuilt yet, so I'll try that which may make address-book-app buildable
<Mirv> oh, it had been tried but failed
<Mirv> barry: progress! address-book-app's dependencies and it itself got compiled now, unlike 4 days ago. slightly less red now.
<dholbach> good morning
<tsdgeos> morning
<didrocks> thostr_: actually, we have found a HUD regression
<didrocks> psivaa: can you give details, please? ^
<psivaa> thostr_: didrocks: so from image 126 onwards with the introduction of 13.10.1+14.04.20140108-0ubuntu1 hud version messaging ui smoke test is failing on maguro
<psivaa> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/126:20140113.1:20140107.1/6050/messaging-app-autopilot/663980/ is the failing link
<psivaa> reverting the hud, libhud-client, libhud2 from 13.10.1+14.04.20140108-0ubuntu1 to 13.10.1+14.04.20131205-0ubuntu1 makes the test pass
<didrocks> thostr_: are you able to get those fixed? I would be in favor of reverting for now to let you more time investigating the issue
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks for finding it out :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yw :)
<didrocks> psivaa: just one remaining! :)
<psivaa> right on that now
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, we'll be looking into it right now
<didrocks> thostr_: ok, direct upload for reverting meanwhile, ack?
<didrocks> (I don't change trunk)
<thostr_> didrocks: is this really hud?
<thostr_> didrocks: the log says: "Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly. Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable."
<didrocks> thostr_: well, it's linked to HUD change, see what psivaa pasted ^
<didrocks> "11:12:55           psivaa | reverting the hud, libhud-client, libhud2 from 13.10.1+14.04.20140108-0ubuntu1 to
<didrocks>                           | 13.10.1+14.04.20131205-0ubuntu1 makes the test pass
<didrocks> "
<thostr_> didrocks: sure, isn't it more that case by hud now doing proper checking revealed an issue somewhere else?
<thostr_> didrocks: the environment variable is used by other services as well, so it should be set
<didrocks> thostr_: that's possible. I'm not the one knowledge for those env variable. Hence the "need more investigation", right now, we are trying to go back to a promotable image ASAP
<didrocks> thostr_: note that messaging-app is a deb, not click app
<didrocks> so I guess it doesn't have APP_ID
<thostr_> didrocks: right
<thostr_> didrocks: ok, then revert and we'll get in touch with other guys and try to get it resolved
<didrocks> thanks thostr_, doing
<dpm> xnox, good morning. I'm trying out the emulator, (on Trusty, amd64, Intel graphics) and all I get is a black screen such as http://ubuntuone.com/3nKQs3TFjEiIYxEFFrVMEc - any ideas what could be causing this? I can see a warning about decreasing the amount of memory allocated in the log, but I'm not sure it's got something to do with it - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6755473/
<twosixfour> Hi all... got some questions re: security if anyone is happy to answer them or point me to some documentation.
<Laney> dpm: he's apparently away this week
<twosixfour> Basically need info on security and crypto support from a networking perspective
<dpm> ah, thanks Laney for the heads up
<pitti> kalikiana, tvoss_: if you have some time in the next days, I'd appreciate some criticism for https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/qtubuntu-sensors/integration-tests/+merge/201742
<pitti> kalikiana, tvoss_: should I fix the broken outputRange() (and enable the corresponding test) in that MP, or in a subsequent one?
<tvoss_> pitti, a subsequent one, review for your branch is at the top of my list
<pitti> ack
<pitti> tvoss_: not *that* urgent, please don't drop something else for it :)
<didrocks> thostr_: HUD revert uploaded
<pitti> didrocks: ah, found the regression that broke images?
<didrocks> pitti: for messaging-app yeah, remaining rssreader one
<thostr_> didrocks: not sure if it's hud... when looking at the the test case code it's not using HUD anywhere...
<didrocks> thostr_: maybe a side effect? did anyone try the same revert than psivaa did?
<didrocks> will be a first step I guess ;)
<thostr_> didrocks: we're running autotests... trying to figure out where it fails
<didrocks> thostr_: the list of changes in the image messaging-app is the following one: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140113.1.changes
<didrocks> s/in the image messaging-app/in the image messaging-app started to fail/
<thostr_> didrocks: pete-woods is on it
<twosixfour> ..okay. Looking for some information regarding serious crypto support for ipsec style networking for Ubuntu Touch and whether reliance on the android low level layer will come with the same inherent vulnerabilities. If any kernel devs can give some insight and point me to some info on launchpad 'd be greatly appreciated as I'm trying to work out whether I'll be needing to fork Android, attempt to fork Tails for ARM, or whether I 
<twosixfour> Will very happily contribute upstream for any code from the project I'm working on.
<popey> dpm: the emulator takes a LOOOONG time to start
<popey> i get a black screen for ages
<dpm> ah, good to know
 * dpm re-runs it
<pete-woods> didrocks: the messaging app autopilot tests pass for me using the newest HUD on my N4
<dpm> popey, it's alive! :)
<popey> ☻
<pete-woods> is there something I'm missing?
<didrocks> pete-woods: see the test results, it's maguro only
<pete-woods> d'oh!
<davmor2> Morning all
<pete-woods> I don't have a galaxy nexus to try on :/
<didrocks> pete-woods: maybe check on the emulator just in case?
<pete-woods> I'll try it
<didrocks> thx
<davmor2> didrocks: if it is maguro only I can run the tests to look into it but it could be the issue I highlighted the other day if it is only maguro
<didrocks> davmor2: can be, can you reproduce and chat with psivaa about the revert he has done on the HUD?
<davmor2> didrocks: will do, let me run through my incoming first and then I'll get on it
<pete-woods> didrocks: that autopilot test doesn't even use HUD
<pete-woods> it does look like the environment isn't being set up correctly, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/126:20140113.1:20140107.1/6050/messaging-app-autopilot/663980/
<pete-woods> Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly.
<pete-woods> Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable.
<didrocks> pete-woods: as told, can be a side effect, we need to investigate why the revert worked reliably for psivaa
<pete-woods> fair enough
<didrocks> pete-woods: is it provided for .debs?
<didrocks> (see the discussion I had with thostr_ above ^)
<pete-woods> didrocks: it is
<didrocks> remember that messaging-app is a .deb
<didrocks> ok
 * pete-woods thought he'd been very thorough with this HUD release, I ran like *all* the autopilot tests I could find :/
<dpm> does anyone know if networking is supposed to be working with the emulator? I don't get any list of existing networks or connection to the access point my host PC is connected to
<popey> dpm: network works for me
<popey> its transparent.
<mandel> didrocks, morning, I'm wondering if there is a way to fix the following CI fails https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-amd64-ci/161/console that are due to the speed of jenkins instead of increasing the timeout, is a little ugly to keep increasing the timeout when in a local machine there are no issues
<popey> i.e. open the browser and you get ubuntu.com load, without selecting a network
<didrocks> mandel: this question is for the CI team, you should ping cihelp in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<mandel> didrocks, ok, thx!
<psivaa> davmor2: didrocks: pete-woods: what i did was to remove hud, libhud-client, libhud2 first and then installed all of them of 13.10.1+14.04.20131205-0ubuntu1 version
<dpm> popey, ah, cool, let me try that. Any other caveats you've run into with the emulator worth mentioning?
<popey> dpm: it doesnt seem to update
<popey> i dont know if that's intentional
<dpm> popey, ok, thanks, good to know
<dpm> popey, what I've noticed as well is that the left swipe to reveal the launcher is extremely sensitive. You have to be very accurate to hit a narrow pixel area to reveal it
<popey> yeah the emulator doesn't do edge swipes
<Mirv> tsdgeos: zsombi1 might be able to fill in where the tests fail on his computer. I think he even had so that one run failed and the second one succeeded.
<zsombi1> Mirv: that was with the text inputs
<ogra_> didrocks, heh, seems pitti didnt read your "hold the line for touch" mail
<ogra_> (we need <Blink> tags for email subjects ;) )
<pitti> ogra_: ah, ubuntu-touch-meta?
<didrocks> let's put Blink back!
<didrocks> well, it's sdk-libs, they are not installed by default?
<pitti> I can add a propagation blocker bug if you want
<ogra_> pitti, yeah
<ogra_> i doubt thats needed though
<pitti> but it didn't seem like something which would be installed by default
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> indeed ubuntu-sdk-libs is installed by default
<didrocks> good ;)
<ogra_> everything depends on it ... thats our API
<didrocks> argh, I read a NOT
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> hum, ok, will had a little noise then, normally new components shouldn't regress anything existing though, let's hope ;)
<ogra_> sdk libs holds all of Qt, sensors html etc support
<pitti> ah, ok
<ogra_> its only html5 stuff anyway
<pitti> now, we can add a propagation blocker
<ogra_> pitti, nah, i doubt html changes do anything to the tests
<ogra_> we dont have specific html5 app tests yet
<ogra_> (we probably should though)
<davmor2> didrocks: so I can exactly reproduce the issue on the rss app so I'll start digging there but it is looking like it thinks a state is missing and it can't search for canonical which might be the header or a list items view so I'll get back to you when I know more
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks! did you try the messaging app as well?
<didrocks> with reverting the HUD? (to have a confirmation)
<FuLgOrE> hi guys. fyi: http://phandroid.com/2014/01/13/ubuntu-touch-devices-2/
<davmor2> didrocks: that I'll be running in a minute once I get the tests pulled for the rssreader so I can see what it is attempting to do and try to reproduce it manually
<ogra_> seb128, could it be that your last gstreamer merge added a dependency for libgl1-mesa-glx on arm ? (we are trying to make out why http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140110.1.changes exploded)
<davmor2> didrocks: hmm that;s not a good start http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755753/
<ogra_> (neither glu nor glx should ever be on arm)
<seb128> ogra_, could be, Laney did those
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> ogra_, what happens if you try to uninstall libgl?
<seb128> e.g what wants to be removed?
<ogra_> hmm, havent tried yet
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs ... 
<ogra_> i totally forgot how slow apt is
<ogra_> (on the device)
<ogra_> Reading package lists... 38%
<ogra_> *twiddle*
<KathyReid> just wanted to note big thanks to popey for his help today. Now running version 121 after flashing. Many thanks.
<Laney> looks like it
<ogra_> Laney, can we revert that ?
<popey> KathyReid: yay
<ogra_> it made the image 10M bigger (compressed, i bet its a lot more uncompressed)
<Laney> revert, everyone's favourite word
<KathyReid> popey: thanks heaps! That command worked a treat.
<Laney> let's find out why and then have a look
<ogra_> Laney, ok
 * ogra_ still sits in front of 38%
<ogra_> ahm finally http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755787/
<seb128> ogra_, you have your answer then
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> so it's via opencv
<seb128> is that new plugin?
<Laney> it's only being built now
<ogra_> seems like
<seb128> easy solution would be to disable that option
<ogra_> right
<Laney> is that the right thing to do?
<seb128> I don't even know what opencv is
<seb128> if we didn't use it until now and it was not an issue I doubt that's something we really need
<ogra_> well, you could make it not hard depend on glx/glu on arm
<pete-woods> it's a computer vision library for doing feature detection
<seb128> yeah, if somebody wants to "fix" opencv that's alright
<seb128> not sure how much work that is, I would prefer us to not spend too much efforts on stuff we don't need
<ogra_> i'm not concerned by opencv, just by the GL libs that are of no use (and might bend our alternatives in a direction we dont want)
<Laney> I think the word 'we' is dangerous in situations like this
<Laney> the archive doesn't exist only to support the Ubuntu Touch effort
<ogra_> GL and GLU on arm are pointless
<rsalveti> ogra_: can you give nested a try with grouper?
<Laney> I'm not denying that it's a bug
<ogra_> rsalveti, i would love to, my battery misbehaves since i got up ... it still reboots as soon as i unlock the screen (just tried) .... but i plan to once it works again
<seb128> Laney, it goes back to the old difference of opinion on whether we should spend ressources on fixing the whole universe (nothing specific to touch, we had the same argument about !desktop before)
<rsalveti> ogra_: ok, cool
<seb128> Laney, we could spend our life fixing every un-used package in universe, or we can focus on what benefits most users (e.g the default images)
<seb128> Laney, but we already have that discussion and agreed that some of us disagree, so let's not have it again
<Laney> I'll try disabling opengl on armhf
<ogra_> Laney, thanks
<Laney> ogra_: I'd appreciate it if you could report a Debian bug about it with rationale
<Laney> not something I'm particularly familiar with
<ogra_> well, there is no opengl HW on arm so it is pointless ... needs to use gles or should be disabled
<ogra_> Laney, i'd like to heard someone like jhodapp on that case first ...
<Laney> sounds like a good basis for a report :-)
<ogra_> i'm not a graphics guy either :)
<Laney> buh
<ogra_> (but i know that our (not debians i think) mesa packages fiddle with the alternatives a lot ... my fear is simply that some GL path gets bent in a way that breaks our setup)
<pete-woods> didrocks: hi, could ofono-phonesim and ofono-phonesim-autostart have been updated as transitive dependencies of the ones listed in (http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140113.1.changes) ?
<didrocks> pete-woods: no, the only packages that changed on the images are all listed by ogra_'s script
<ogra_> pete-woods, then they would be listed
<pete-woods> it's just that if I say, install messaging-app-autopilot, it brings in a lot of other packages
<pete-woods> including those two I listed
<pete-woods> what I mean is, those packages aren't in the image
<ogra_> pete-woods, because we dont want to ship all the test packages
<ogra_> we'll soon do a cleanup and rip all autopilot stuff out
<pete-woods> I don't expect them to be in the image
<pete-woods> what I mean is, does the script report version changes in them, as they are not part of the image
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the diff gets created for the image manifest files, it only compares image changes
<pete-woods> so they could change version, break something, and that script would not list them as potential suspects?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we only care about image changes here
<pete-woods> that's fine, I just want to understand the information I've been given
<ogra_> if you want external stuff compared i guess QA would have to set something up for this
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm in the rss app trying to reproduce the steps bit by bit and the keyboard isn't appearing that might make it trickier to work with I'll reboot and try again from scratch but if that is happening in the test that might explain why it is failing to find a topic it can't type it in
<ogra_> walking down the autopilot dependencies and list version changes there or some such
<pete-woods> that sounds like a sensible thing to have set-up
<pete-woods> it's the dependencies of each of the autopilot test suites we care about
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> Laney, hmm, looking at CMakeList.txt in opencv i wonder why GL is used at all ...
<ogra_> OCV_OPTION(WITH_OPENGL         "Include OpenGL support"                      OFF  IF (NOT ANDROID AND NOT APPLE) )
<ogra_> shouldnt that force it off ?
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, then, please join your effort with psivaa with his revert results
<ogra_> oh, debian/rules overrides it
<Laney> ya
<davmor2> psivaa: okay can you run me through this step by step.  Make the phone writable, remove hud, libhud-client, libhud2, then install hud, libhud-client and libhud2 from 13.10.1+14.04.20131205-0ubuntu1 ? does that sound about right and then run the tests on the device if they will let me
<psivaa> davmor2: yes, that sounds good for maguro message app test failure
<davmor2> psivaa: okay cool thanks
<seb128> davmor2, not sure you need to remove, installing the old version should be enough
<davmor2> seb128: thanks
<ogra_> ah, finally a sign of life from my grouper
<tuxylord> hello everybody, i have just installed ubuntu touch, after rebooting the device i dont see anything no log in or something else. The device is a google nexus 10
<thostr_> didrocks: we can now reproduce the hud failure... however, it fails also for the old hud :(
<thostr_> didrocks: do we have another list of changes happened between the images, not package changes but rather test or setup changes?
<didrocks> thostr_: interested, not sure this env variable is linked
<didrocks> thostr_: we know messaging_app tests didn't change itself as there was no messaging_app release
<didrocks> and the tests are in upstream code
<thostr_> any changes to ap itself?
<didrocks> you would have seen it in the package list
<rsalveti> ogra_: next image should also be a bit faster on grouper, as I added back the hwcomposer
<ogra_> rsalveti, whee !
<rsalveti> ogra_: but for it to work properly we need mir to land as well
 * ogra_ just noticed he had his image default to SF
<rsalveti> don't know the current status of that
<davmor2> gah!!!!!! why will this test not run damn it
<rsalveti> ogra_: system-image?
<rsalveti> afaik cdimage is still booting with SF by default
<ogra_> rsalveti, we switched it around saucy release
<ogra_> the released image had Mir by default
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but just system-image
<rsalveti> I flashed cdimage yesterday and it booted with SF
<ogra_> oh, indeed
 * ogra_ doesnt use that old cruft 
<rsalveti> I use it when I need to build large packages
<ogra_> rsalveti,
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps ax|grep unity-system
<ogra_>  1240 ?        Sl     0:02 unity-system-compositor --file /tmp/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 8 --to-dm-fd 13 --vt 7
<ogra_> looks fine
<ogra_> UI is up and usable
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<ogra_> hmm should the flickering bug be gone ?
<ogra_> i dont see any strobe like flickering anymore, thats great
<ogra_> ah, there it is
<psivaa> davmor2: it could be outdated but some steps in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6213423/ might be helpful to run the AP test locally..
<ogra_> starting a webapp triggers it again
<ogra_> ricmm_, did we have a fix for that in the pipe ? ^^^
<davmor2> psivaa: figured it out I was trying to run a specific case rather than the suite D'oh
<rsalveti> ogra_: it's already fixed in mir's trunk
<psivaa> davmor2: ack
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah, thanks
<rsalveti> that's why I said we need latest to land
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> didrocks, so i can confirm that all devices now work fine with nested Mir mode, but we need another Mir release to land it then
<ricmm_> ogra_: triggers what?
<ogra_> ricmm_, strobe like flickering of the display
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, it was planned for tomorrow (if we can promote an image today)
<ricmm_> on what device
<ogra_> ricmm_, grouper
<ogra_> ricmm_, seems rsalveti knows about it and there is a fix, so ignore me
<ricmm_> you mean apps not launching?
<ricmm_> and the shell flickering forever in total edath?
<ricmm_> death*
<rsalveti> ricmm_: the screenshot issue
<ricmm_> right
<ogra_> ricmm_, i mean the whole display flickering like a strobe right after i start the first app
<ricmm_> yea, its in trunk
<ricmm_> lp:mir
<ogra_> right
<ricmm_> helease it
<ogra_> all fine then
<ogra_> i wish i could
<ricmm_> go fix that rss reader
<ogra_> all landings are stopped
<ricmm_> I landed like 4 branches yesterday and a large unity-mir patch
<ricmm_> and it was flawless
<ogra_> ricmm_, awesome, so we'll get that in 8 weeks on the images :P
<ricmm_> isnt it just rss reader blocking it?
<ogra_> yeah
<ricmm_> my packages are in since 128
<ricmm_> go fix it then
<ricmm_> didrocks: any updates on rss reader? I took a stab at it but frankly I cant see anything obvious from our side of things
<didrocks> ricmm_: psivaa is still reverted one by one
<didrocks> and davmor2 as well is investigating AFAIK
<no-comp> hi folks
<no-comp> any success for some of you about using it on galaxy s3 ?
<davmor2> didrocks: so I can confirm that I am not getting a failure now on messaging running phablet-test-run -p messaging-app-autopilot messaging_app
<didrocks> davmor2: what's the difference with the CI? seems that psivaa is getting the failure quite reliably (and we have it everytime since image 122 on all runs)
<davmor2> didrocks: no this is with the reverted hud
<psivaa> didrocks: ricmm_: i'm reverting the last bit for the rss reader failure. no luck yet. not sure if any format change in the feeder page could cause this type of failure
<didrocks> davmor2: ah ok, sorry, mixed my brain
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks for confirming :)
<didrocks> thostr_:  ^
<didrocks> psivaa: ah, can be…
<sergiusens> didrocks, should I hold on the calendar app test changes?
<didrocks> sergiusens: yes please, just prepare it so that we can get that in once we can promote an image
<psivaa> didrocks: http://www.canonical.com/rss.xml is the link, not sure who maintains that. probably IS?
<didrocks> balloons: do you know? ^
<sergiusens> didrocks, it's all prepared; just not in store; as in store == in next image
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, perfect, thanks! I'll keep you posted :)
<ricmm_> but the test isnt failing at the xml itself
<ricmm_> ahhhh
<ogra_> ?
<ricmm_> didrocks: psivaa the error comes from a format change in the page
<ricmm_> the feed name changed from Canonical to Insights
<ricmm_> and the autopilot test is poking at a hidden object field
<ricmm_> not the visible "Canonical" thats on screen
<ricmm_> Ran 1 test in 93.418s
<ricmm_> OK
<psivaa> phe
<psivaa> phew
<ogra_> why does the test not use a local feed that autopilot ships ?
<ricmm_> you can test by fetching rss.xml from web archive from the 9th
<ricmm_> ogra_: because its a broken test
<ogra_> obviously
<ricmm_> asac: ^
<ricmm_> now promote me an image
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> ricmm_, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/129:20140115:20140107.1/6080/ ...
<cwayne_> can we put a call out to test devs for mocking stuff instead of pulling live unreliable data?
<ogra_> calendar app doesnt look good atm
<cwayne_> because what if theres a network problem, then all this stuff will fail when the apps themselves may be working just fine..
<davmor2> ricmm_: ah that explains it then I was looking at it seeing the canonical and thinking it is right there  you dumb ass app ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: that is an issue on the maguro opening and closing the app repeatedly it locks up I discovered that one
<ricmm_> so the test is broken in two parts
<ricmm_> 1. using the live XML feed
<ricmm_> 2. poking at a non-visible QML element
<ogra_> davmor2, right, but we cant promote it as is
<davmor2> ogra_: but there is no way to easily fix it as it is a massive can of worms of race conditions
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I guess its normal that android-emulator is to be removed when installing ubuntu-emulator?
<ogra_> lovely
<davmor2> ogra_: everyones favourite
<ricmm_> davmor2: whats the can of worms?
<ricmm_> calendar app breakages?
<ogra_> ricmm_, yeah
<ricmm_> how come
<sergiusens> jdstrand, android-emulator is a virtual package
<ricmm_> 128->129 changelog should be null, or very small, no?
<davmor2> ogra_: I've manually run the tests and it is fine, it's just when autopilot runs them you get the races
<ricmm_> arent landings stopped
<ogra_> ricmm_, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140115.changes
<ricmm_> sure, but why isnt it failing in 128 then
<ricmm_> oh thats a few pkgs
<jdstrand> ah
<sergiusens> jdstrand, it's replaced by ubuntu-emulator-runtime and ubuntu-emulator-[data|images] (forget the exact name); you can safely remove android-emulator and ubuntu-emulator-data
<davmor2> ricmm_: you know the bug I pointed you to yesterday  and you said it is a race condition on the unity-app-launcher
<ricmm_> yea
<ricmm_> oh its the same?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: my next question was if you and xnox chatted, but now I don't have to ask that :)
<davmor2> and maguro is slow
<davmor2> ricmm_: no that is the issue I was looking into
<ricmm_> ohhh the breakage is in maguro
<ogra_> why is qdbus coming in there is beyond me
<ricmm_> sorry I thought it was a new test fail on mako
<ricmm_> on 128->129
<ricmm_> nvm
<ogra_> ricmm_, well, it didnt fail in 128
<ricmm_> sure, but it didnt fail because of the race
<sergiusens> cwayne_, wrt to mocking, balloons has it on his agenda I think
<ricmm_> davmor2: add something to autopilot that makes sure the PID is gone
<ricmm_> libupstart-app-launch can get you an APP_ID's running PID
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ah, perfect :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I ran the tests 10 time of the 10 3 worked
<ogra_> davmor2, on 128 or 129 ?
<sergiusens> davmor2, opening and closing calendar on the emulator kills it too; I'm looking into why, but it seems I'm running out of RAM; which can only mean that there's some drops of bits leaking
<davmor2> ogra_: from 125 on I think
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ricmm_> what I just said makes sense I think
<ricmm_> just make autopilot more robust to these things
<ogra_> 125 was the one we got the new hud, no ?
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1268693 this is the bug for the calendar app
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268693 in Unity 8 "Possible bug in mir/memory on maguro" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ogra_: it's been happening since the new mir landed so it could be a big mismatch, the fact that sergiusens can reproduce on the emulator is a good sign too :)
<davmor2> oh n4 is shipped
<balloons> sergiusens, did the calendar app land yesterday?
<ogra_> davmor2, are you sure that it is only from 125 on ?
<ogra_> trhe bug seems to indicate it could be GLES related ... in the 122 image the desktop GL/GLX mesa libs were added (by accident) to the image
<davmor2> ogra_:  125 was when I was asked to look into it I think it had been happening from 119 iirc
<ogra_> that could cause issues in GLES behavior i suspect
<ricmm_> mesa is not loaded on the phone
<ogra_> ricmm_, manifest disagrees
<ogra_> ricmm_, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140110.1.changes
<ogra_> libgl1-mesa-glx:armhf
<ogra_> libglu1-mesa:armhf
<ricmm_> I mean not loaded by mir at any point
<fourq> so Galaxy Nexus, and Nexus 4 are the only supported phones atm still?
<ogra_> ricmm_, but the postinst scripts of mesa tweak the GL paths etc
<ogra_> fourq, soon only N4
<fourq> hmm
<ricmm_> if hybris EGL wasnt being hit it'd be 100% failure
<barry> Mirv: great!  i'll start taking another look
<ogra_> ricmm_, /etc/alternatives/armhf-linux-gnu_egl_conf (and friends) tweak the ld searchpaths ...
<rsalveti> right, but hybris should be the priority for egl still
<ricmm_> yea, otherwise nothing would run
<sergiusens> balloons, on hold
<ogra_> if thats done for GL (not GLES) on arm you might get funny results
<ogra_> because suddenly GL functions are there while they shouldnt (i assume)
<ricmm_> thats not how mir works
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> i just know it can cause weird things on X
<ogra_> and it is pretty low level
<sergiusens> balloons, but as soon as it's greenlighted, it will be in
<balloons> sergiusens, :-)
<s0u][ight> hello, is there currently anyone working on a nexus 7 2013 port?
<ogra_> s0u][ight, yes
<sergiusens> s0u][ight, yes, since that is going to be the focused platform
<ogra_> it will become the default tablet platform soon
<ogra_> (dropping all other tablets)
<s0u][ight> where can I find information about the port status?
<ogra_> here :)
<s0u][ight> alright, what is the port status?
<ogra_> s0u][ight, rsalveti currently works on porting the android tree to 4.4 ... once that is done the work for building an image for that device will start
<ogra_> you should see first images within 1-2 weeks (rough guess)
<s0u][ight> is it going to be CM based again, or aosp?
<ogra_> aosp
<s0u][ight> why the change?
<ogra_> easier to track ... there will be a CM branch too iirc
<s0u][ight> alright
<rsalveti> aosp but we'll also be publishing a Cm based branch
<rsalveti> but I already ported most of the important stuff from CM into our aosp branch
<rsalveti> so it's really easy to add a new device in there
<s0u][ight> I have a bluetooth keyboard and I attach a mouse via usb otg, could I use my tablet as a desktop once the port is there?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> unity8 doesnt come with any desktop yet
<s0u][ight> are there any roadplans to allow this?
<s0u][ight> btw, am I bothering with these questions?
<s0u][ight> rsalveti: why having an aosp and cm branch?
<rsalveti> s0u][ight: aosp will be the official one, CM is just to make it easier for porters
<rsalveti> but we might just be good with aosp only, still need to check what is CM specific
<s0u][ight> thanks for answering
<s0u][ight> what is your current status?
<cwayne_> speaking of porters
<cwayne_> are we going to have a way to flash community images with phablet-flash?
<cwayne_> i.e. is there going to be a system-image for not-supported-by-us images?
<sergiusens> cwayne_, image server you mean?
<cwayne_> yeah
<ogra_> cwayne_, stgraber was working on that before the holidays i think
<rsalveti> cwayne: yes, the idea is to have unsupported channels that would allow people to use phablet-flash to download it
<ogra_> afaik the signing is still an issue
<sergiusens> use ubuntu-device-flash if you can and drop phablet-flash :-)
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ooh, fancy :)
<no-comp> hi folks, what is the best phone to get for have the less bug experience using ubuntu touch?
<cwayne_> does it have the --alternate-server capability too still?
<ogra_> no-comp, nexus 4
<no-comp> thxx ogra_
<no-comp> on gs3 it s useless
<no-comp> freezing white screen bummer
<ogra_> no-comp, patches gracefully accepted ;)
<no-comp> it s not working on nexus 5 ?
<cwayne_> ogra_, yeah, the signing is what concerned me the most, hopefully we find an easy way to figure it out :)
<no-comp> i bet ogra_  ;)
<sergiusens> cwayne_, that said; there's a --server option and you can always play with --channel
<ogra_> nope, nexus4 is our default device atm
<no-comp> thxx a lot
<no-comp> i gonna get one
<no-comp> gosh
<ogra_> and the android bits we use are not on kitkat yet
<sergiusens> cwayne_, my though is to have an unsupported-devel-proposed channel
<no-comp> am i leaving android after all this years? feel like cheating
<ogra_> once they are there nexus5 community support will be possible
<sergiusens> cwayne_, ogra_ we can always disable signing for community ports if they don't care for it
<sergiusens> as part of the port
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, not sure, does our recovery mode script support that ?
<ogra_> i thought it didnt yet
<sergiusens> ogra_, it lives in the android tree, so it could be done as porting work
<cwayne_> we'd have to disable it in the recovery image
<ogra_> cwayne_, well, as i understood stgraber he tries to make it work for the server side so that users can use their own keys
<ogra_> and run their own server
<ogra_> so before we drop security in recovery we should first talk to him i guess ;)
<cwayne_> good call ogra_ :)
<stgraber> I actually have a working branch for that, it just lacks test coverage so can't be merged yet but I believe there's just 50-60 lines of code to cover with tests at this point before I merge it
<cwayne_> sergiusens, hm, should ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels supposed to work?
<sergiusens> cwayne_, it use to, let me check
<sergiusens> cwayne_, it does; you just need to specify a device
<sergiusens> or attach one
<cwayne_> sergiusens, ah, ok thanks
<cwayne_> that's what i i was missing :)
<asac> ricmm_: awesome... if thats rssreader tell balloons
<asac> he is happy to know how to fix things
<asac> ricmm_: was it easy to find by just sitting down and looking at the code while runnig it?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, he found it by looking at the feed on canonical.com
<balloons> are you talking about the blog feed name being different? I've changed that, but working on not having the hardcoded values :-)
<maor-israel> hello
<ricmm_> can we not use a live XML ?
<ogra_> balloons, well, the issue is mainly that a test actually uses an external source
<ogra_> we need some autopilot web service that runs locally for such tests
<maor-israel> is there anyone that can help me port to galaxy s3?
<balloons> well, yes that's quite an issue indeed
<asac> balloons: you shot yourself in the food and couldnt find that this broke your own tests, really? :P
<asac> sorry... had to make a punt like that
<asac> hehe
<maor-israel> is there anyone that can help me port to galaxy s3?
<ogra_> !ask maor-israel
<maor-israel> sry
<ogra_> !ask |maor-israel
<ubot5> maor-israel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ogra_> ask about your actual problem :)
<ogra_> what works or doesnt with porting ... where do you need help etc
<maor-israel>  my problam is that i want ubunu on my galaxy s3 !!  hhhh :)
<maor-israel> and on my note 3
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> i think there is already some effort to port to the S3 ... see the wikipage above
<ogra_> that should link to an xda forum thread
<maor-israel> there was
<maor-israel> but closed
<maor-israel> i tryied but failed
<ogra_> well, the link to the porting guide is in the channel topic ... if you grab the trees from the discontinued port from xda you might be able to improve it or so
<maor-israel> to hard
<balloons> you might also try asking on the mailing list or searching it to see if someone else has a device. In general, if you want the port, it would be helpful to try and resurrect the existing work and keep going
<maor-israel> i gave it a shot but failed
<maor-israel> how can i take his work and use the new image
<maor-israel> i need to recompile it no?
<ogra_> yes
<maor-israel> to hard hhhhh
<cwayne_> sergiusens, btw great job on the ubuntu-emulator, works like a charm :)
<ogra_> take the recent ubuntu tree, add his changes, fix what is not building, uild and try it
<maor-israel> sound easy
<maor-israel> jj
<maor-israel> hh
<asac> balloons: well, we asked you to check why rssreader regressed. sound there we didnt know... so we were trying to bisect package changes etc. for you
<tvoss_> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> tvoss_: hey
<sergiusens> cwayne_, thanks
<sergiusens> couple of improvements in my list already
<Wellark_> didrocks, psivaa, davmor2: one question. did you try to run the messaging-app autopilot tests straight after cold boot?
<Wellark_> I can repro the ap failure using the emulator
<didrocks> Wellark_: from what I know, the CI machinery always reboot and run them
<Wellark_> straight of from cold boot
<Wellark_> but if the emulator sits idle for couple of minutes before running the tests the problem goes away
<balloons> ty sergiusens.. I believe you have notes on the actions to take, but if you need them, I wrote them down :-)
<Wellark_> I also tried to increase the timeout and that allowed the tests to pass even straight off the cold boot
<Wellark_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6756622/
<Wellark_> just compare the numbers.. above is straight after cold boot and below is on an idle system
<sergiusens> balloons, thanks, I have notes yup; feel free to add them to the document I linked; it's a scratchpad more than anything :-)
<Wellark_> looking at top the system is under very heavy load when the greeter becomes visible
<Wellark_> and stays so for a long time
<sergiusens> balloons, copied from my local zim :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, no permissions :-)
<Wellark_> pete-woods tested on n4 and the even straight from cold boot the tests only took around 30 secs
<sergiusens> balloons, fixed
<pete-woods> didrocks: this load issue really does seem to be the culprit - I think it only happens for the messaging app because for some reason that makes the usermetrics service crash on maguro
<Wellark_> which trickers apport
<pete-woods> yes
<Wellark_> which brings the device down to it's knees
<Wellark_> but the same can be observer on the emulator also
<Wellark_> the system is under heavy load for a long time after unity8 becomes available
<sergiusens> Wellark, the autopilot 10s timeout you mean?
<Wellark> sergiusens: yes
<Wellark> it's not enough
<sergiusens> Wellark, agree; causes havok on emulator :-)
<didrocks> pete-woods: Wellark: well spot, more than possible
<cwayne_> i see a lot of failures on touch_custom due to the 10s timeout btw
<Wellark> didrocks: so, what needs to happen so that we get the newer hud back to the image?
<Wellark> pete-woods worked hard to get that done :)
<j0chn> Hi
<j0chn> need help installing ubuntu touch on galaxy nexus
<didrocks> Wellark: I guess fixing the usermetrics service crash, then trying to bring back the new hud and running the test on maguro again
<j0chn> I use the manual download and installation guide
<j0chn> the fastboot flashes (recovery/boot/system) seem to work fine
<j0chn> But when I have to push the files for autodeploy there is a problem
<j0chn> adb push trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<Wellark> didrocks: buts, it's a load issue. not caused by the hud itself
<j0chn> than I reboot to recovery and nothing happens. The screen is just black (and keeps being black)
<j0chn> And without taking off the baetterie I can't restart the phone
<didrocks> Wellark: better if we have a test to proove it in that case and workaround it if possible
<j0chn> I already had a working version flashed on the Nexus but unfortunatly the usb connection got lost when I updated the phone.
<didrocks> Wellark: but I guess that the load is due to the collect of usermetrics service crashing
<didrocks> Wellark: and it's not crashing due to load, right?
<j0chn> And I try to flash the version 20140114
<ogra_> j0chn, might be that the manual installl does not work anymore
<Wellark> didrocks: sure. usermetrics thing is separate issue, hud is not even interacting with it in any way
<ogra_> i dont think anyone tested it in a while since we dont really support that anymore
<j0chn> Than I should use "phablet-flash"?
<Wellark> but there is no way to write a test that proves that we have timeout because of load issues, is there? :)
<didrocks> Wellark: so, to not introduce a failing tests, I would suggest to fix the usemetrics so that we can introduce hud without getting this load issue side-effect making the test failing
<didrocks> especially nice as usptream for both is the same guy :)
<ogra_> j0chn, you might be able to tell it to flash by selecting the zip via the menu in recovery
<ogra_> but yeah, phablet-flash is the preferred method
<j0chn> Nice idea.. I will try the recovery flash first
<j0chn> Okay, manual flash from recovery mode doesnt work
<ogra_> well, then it is phablet-flash ...
<Wellark> didrocks: well, sure :)
<Wellark> let's just hope some other tests are not starting fail on completely irrelevant changes just because the load situation gets worse
<j0chn> what is the parameter "bootstrap" for?
<ogra_> wipe everything
<j0chn> nice
<j0chn> Okay, just to get sure "phablet-flash --channel devel --bootstrap --no-backup"
<j0chn> This will do a full wipe without any backups and the newest ubuntu touch version
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is 'adb shell' supposed to work with ubuntu-emulator? I see this in the conole output:
<jdstrand> init: cannot find '/sbin/adbd', disabling 'adbd'
<sergiusens> jdstrand, that's from android; as in android adbd
<jdstrand> ok
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ubuntu's should work
<sergiusens> once it loads
<jdstrand> I'll continue to be patient then
<jdstrand> we have some patches to apparmor_parser that should cut the parser time roughly in half on the emulator
<sergiusens> jdstrand, that would be awesome!
<jdstrand> which is actually what I'm trying to test right now :)
<jdstrand> it is still going to be slow though
<jdstrand> the arm emulator is just painful
<jdstrand> x86 will be great though
<jdstrand> (painful wrt the apparmor parser that is)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, x86 is coming soon; we'll know sooner what soon means as soon as 4.4 is in tree
 * sergiusens used soon a lot :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, i was about to say soon that you are using soon a lot
<jdstrand> hehe
<daker> Laney: hi i commented on bug 1265250
<ubot5> bug 1265250 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Shorts/Weather displayed twice in "Storage" screen" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265250
<Laney> ty
<daker> Laney: without --all argument it shows only one entry
<daker> and with --all it shows two entries
<Laney> we'll need to decide how to handle it
<Laney> because if you have two versions then they are both taking up space
<daker> Laney: yes one in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.notes/ and one in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.notes
<daker> Laney: this will happen to all preinstalled apps
<Laney> right
<daker> once they are updated the first time using the update manager they will be shown twice in the storage panel
<Laney> I understand the issue
<daker> Laney: should i comment on the bug report ?
<Laney> no, it's fine thank you
<daker> ok
<Hashcode> arcee: ping
<slangasek> feh, why does qtbase5-dev ship windows.h on Linux systems
<slangasek> qt_windows.h, rather
<j0chn> I want to install samsung galaxy nexus driver on ubuntu 12.04 but I donÄt know how ^ Can you help me.?
<kdub> whats the magic command to remount /system read-write?
<pmcgowan> kdub, adb shell mount -o remount,rw /
<kdub> didn't work, something I don't understand is going on with the mounts and lxc
<kdub> pmcgowan, thanks though
<pmcgowan> kdub, huh, works for me here, oh well
<kdub> ah, figured out the fstab-updating scripts
<nps1985> any info on ubuntu for s2?
<balloons> ping kenvandine
<kenvandine> balloons, pong
<balloons> kenvandine, afternoon :-) So, looking at getting reminders up onto the dashboard and need a way to mock having setup an evernote account in online accounts. Is there an easy way for us to write the db entry or use an api to do this?
<kenvandine> balloons, i'm sure there's a way, but best to talk to mardy
<balloons> ahh.. might be a bit late for mardy. thank ken
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> catch him in the morning
<shiggitay> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<shiggitay> heh
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping, how is the device tarball applied?
<j0chn> Hi there.
<j0chn> What do I do when I plugin my Nexus one (Ubunto Touch ist flashed) into a Computer with Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't acces the phone via adb?!
<ogra_> whats your error ?
<j0chn> Well I plugin my device (Ubuntu Touch 14.04) into my PC (Ubuntu Desktop 12.04) and my phone is not recognized... I don't need mtp or something. I just want to acces the phone via adb.
<ogra_> well, you must get an error or something when you try to access it via adb, how else would you know it does not work
<j0chn> When I use "adb devices" there is a line "list of attached devices" and then there is an empty line and then the command prompt appears
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> (thats a lot more helpful than "doesnt work")
<stgraber> cwayne_: in the same way as all the other tarballs, with the exception that entries under partitions/ are flashed to the matching block device
<vorach> hello every body
<j0chn> :D
<ogra_> j0chn, try that: adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server ... then check again ... could be a permission issue
<j0chn> Same problem ;/
<vorach>  i read thar thé gnexus have be stopped ?
<cwayne_> stgraber, so there's no reason that we couldn't have *everything* device-specific in that device tarball? (i.e. we could put /etc/init/bluetooth-touch-maguro.conf in the maguro device tarball)?
<ogra_> hm, but you see the ubuntu touch UI on screen ?
<ogra_> (adb is permanently enabled and starts before the UI gets started so it should always be accessible)
<stgraber> cwayne_: that was actually the intent of that tarball, but we haven't put a lot of efforts into moving other device-specific files to it
<j0chn> My devices is botted into Ubuntu Touch, so when I short press the power buttin I see the "lock-screen"
<vorach>  it's possible to stop vibration on maguro with thé last dev build
<cwayne_> stgraber, ah! wonderful.  well that just solves pretty much all of our problems here :)
<stgraber> cwayne_: one thing though, you need to make sure you never touch a file which also exists in the ubuntu tarball
<j0chn> I started the adb server and rebooted my phone. Still not working.
<stgraber> cwayne_: if you do that for some reason, you'll need to make sure that file is in all updates of the device tarball, even if it didn't change
<achiang> doanac: hi, it's no rush, but at some point, can you please take a look - https://code.launchpad.net/~achiang/ubuntu-test-cases/savilerow/+merge/201849
<stgraber> cwayne_: otherwise, if the file changed in the ubuntu tarball and not in yours, the device would be updated back to the ubuntu one and not the device-specific one
<stgraber> (sorry, if that gives you a headache, haven't found a better way to explain it ;))
<achiang> cwayne_: that sounds like we need a linter or test case...
<j0chn> Ubuntu on my PC is a clean installation. I just upgraded it and installed adb fasboot and phablet.
<achiang> stgraber: how is the device tarball created? we could write some linter that runs automatically in there
<ogra_> j0chn, check with: dmesg | tail
<ogra_> when you plug in, if the phone is recognized at all
<j0chn> What do I have to look for?
<ogra_> well, you should see lines talking about your phone
<j0chn> shall I paste it here? ^
<ogra_> no, usea a pastebin
<ogra_> should look something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758383/
<stgraber> achiang: it's currently generated by loading 3 files from the filesystem (the android system image, the boot image and the recovery image). So that code would need to be changed a bit to load extra files into the tarball, probably with a bit telling it whether those files should always be included (even if they didn't change between two images) or not.
<j0chn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758391/
<ogra_> j0chn, that doesnt look like your USB was even recognized
<achiang> stgraber: is writing some sort of automated checker/warner something we should investigate?
<ogra_> j0chn, are you sure the cable is ok ?
<j0chn> I thought so when I saw your paste :/
<achiang> stgraber: and by "we" i mean my team? (vs you taking it on... ;)
<ogra_> even if adb wouldnt run on the phone you should see some USB even there
<ogra_> *event
<j0chn> Well not 100% but on Windows the cable works.
<stgraber> achiang: I don't really see the value of adding a check which would basically say "sucks to be you" with no real way to recover from it
<stgraber> achiang: because the way system-image works, you won't be able to catch that kind of problem when the image is generated
<achiang> stgraber: maybe i am not understanding correctly then.... ok, your 2nd sentence explains it :-/
<stgraber> achiang: but later on at any point you try to make a delta with that image, with some of those deltas resulting in the conflict and some others not
<achiang> stgraber: i was hoping to write some sort of tool that could run during image generation time
<ogra_> j0chn, well, to me this looks more like some physical error than anything with ubuntu touch, try a different USB port, if you have try a different cable etc
<stgraber> achiang: running during image creation time won't do you any good as it can't possibly predict what will be added in the ubuntu tarball a month from now
<cwayne_> stgraber, so that's the only limitation? other than that it can put any file anywhere on the filesystem?
<stgraber> achiang: and the problem happens when a month from now, the same file path you have in your device tarball gets added to the ubuntu tarball and you device gets a delta update suddenly changing a device-specific file, bricking it in the process
<j0chn> Another USB Port worked... not I have an Error: Unable to open MTP device [usb:001,011]
<j0chn> Ha, strange thing :D
<achiang> stgraber: i agree we can't predict the future, but i do think that running some check during image creation time has value to prevent stupid/silly mistakes by an OEM engineer or someone on my team
<ogra_> j0chn, awesome, yeah there are still some bugs with MTP, ignore that one :) adb should definitely work now
<j0chn> Ok wait I will try
<j0chn> still no devices listed :/
<stgraber> cwayne_: instead, I think we should go with something like we did for the custom tarball, that's a specific path which is guaranteed to never be in the ubuntu tarball
<cwayne_> stgraber, right, but then we'd have to patch stuff to look for stuff in that path (i.e. upstart)
<cwayne_> (which is probably fine, but some effort is required of course)
<ogra_> cwayne_, patching upstart ??
<ogra_> what kind of customization do you plan there
<stgraber> cwayne_: so I guess the question is what kind of stuff do we want in there
<ogra_> why would you patch distro binaries
<ogra_> (instead of just changing them in the distro)
<stgraber> ogra_: he's saying that if we only allow the device tarball to write files to say /device/, upstart won't know to go look in /device/etc/init
<ogra_> stgraber, right, so a patch for this (probably a kernel cmdline option or whatever that enables it) should happen in the distro
<ogra_> not by replacing stuff from the tarball
<mterry> rsalveti, thanks for uploading that libhybris fix, btw
<achiang> ogra_: you'd need to patch upstart to know to look in /device/etc/init
<stgraber> ogra_: I don't think he said he'd replace upstart itself in the tarball, just that we'd need to change upstart in the distro to support that
<ogra_> achiang, right, but not from the customization tarball
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, then i misunderstood
<stgraber> cwayne_: anyway, it all really depends on exactly what you need. I basically see 3 options, trying from the easiest to the hardest:
<achiang> ogra_: right. we're talking about patching stuff in the distro
<ogra_> thogh i dont get whats wrong with just using .override files instead of introducing an additional path for the jobs
<j0chn> thanks for your help ogra
<j0chn> but im of fnow
<j0chn> cu and thanks
<ogra_> j0chn, ok, come back and we'll get that sorted
<achiang> ogra_: how can we install .override files if /etc is ro?
<stgraber> 1) Add another tarball (so not in the device tarball) which is similar to the version tarball, meaning that it'll always be part of an update so long as one of the other tarballs changed. That's the easiest way to implement it, those files will always be dumped on the device and can't be overriden by anything. Downside is that you need to grab and unpack them with every single update (so no multi-MB files in there).
<ds2> is there a specific repo that the current dev images are coming from?
<ds2> repo in the generic sense... not in the sense of the 'repo' tool
<ogra_> ds2, nope, all from the archive
<rsalveti> mterry: no worries, latest image should also bring hwcomposer support for grouper, which makes it a bit faster
<ds2> so there is no "label" archive?
<stgraber> 2) Use the device tarball, and make very sure never to have a conflict with the ubuntu rootfs (probably easier said than done).
<ds2> ogra: what about for the kernel? none of the archives seems to have the kernel that is in the images
<ogra_> ds2, nope, its all in the ubuntu archive
<rsalveti> mterry: still waiting latest mir to have a fully working shell though (the freeze when moving back to shell after opening an app)
<stgraber> 3) Use the device tarball, but in the same way as the custom tarball, with everything going in a single directory which is guaranteed never to be part of the ubuntu rootfs
<rsalveti> but that should happen later this week
<ogra_> ds2, look for linux-$device
<ds2> which one?
<ogra_> ds2, i.e. linux-mako for nexus4
<rsalveti> ds2: every kernel we use is available in the archive
<rsalveti> mako, grouper, goldfish, manta and maguro
<ds2> so this is wrong -
<ogra_> right
<ds2>         url = git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git
<ds2> ?
<ogra_> no
<ds2> am I on the right server at least?
<rsalveti> that's right, but you need the correct branch as well (if you're looking for the sources)
<ogra_> thats the source path from which these kernel packages are built from
<ds2> yes, I am banging my head looking all over for the source
<ds2> the current kernel shows up as 3.0.0-3-maguro
<ogra_> thats right
<ds2> but I find no 3.0.0-3 kernel tag. everything is 3.0.31
<cwayne_> stgraber, 3) sounds the safest to me, although also potentially the most work :)
<rsalveti> ds2: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/maguro
<rsalveti> major is -3
<ds2> is this the branch it is suppose to be - remotes/origin/maguro?
<stgraber> cwayne_: well, technically 1) is the safest and easiest, if you can afford it
<cwayne_> stgraber, right, but that seems a bit much imho, if we already have a tarball per-device, we should probably use it
<achiang> stgraber: cwayne_: we can't predict the future there either. at this point, we don't have a good understanding of everything an OEM might want to customize
<achiang> stgraber: cwayne_: so we can't promise "no big MB files" in the new tarball
<cwayne_> right
<ds2> rsalveti: but the Makefile says that is 3.0.31
<stgraber> achiang: well, I was under the impression that all we were discussing here was strictly for device enablement, if that was resulting in multi-MB files, something would be very wrong
<ds2> commit 10819b10b94b22be0d15734652c6c1c68b95122a (HEAD, origin/maguro)
<stgraber> achiang: if an OEM wants to customize the device, they should use the customization tarball for that
<ds2> grep SUBLEVEL Makefile
<ds2> SUBLEVEL = 31
<ds2> is there some other renaming going on? uname -a claims it is 3.0.0-3
<rsalveti> ds2: right, the packaging version is not fully in sync
<rsalveti> but it's the same kernel
<achiang> stgraber: i guess i don't know the scope of the types of files we'd need for just "device enablement"
<ds2> rsalveti: uname -a should be indepedent of the packaging or have I missed something?
<stgraber> cwayne_: there's not much overhead in adding an extra tarball really, on the generation side, it's just a line in a conffile, it doesn't impact upgrade path calculation speed, so it's just down to the extra download and unpack size, which are < second if you're doing things right and don't have massive files in there.
<stgraber> achiang: ok
<rsalveti> ds2: uname will show whatever comes from the packaging I guess
<rsalveti> from the packaging rules
<ogra_> yeah
<ds2> rsalveti: interesting...that must be a Ubuntu specific patch
<ogra_> would be weird if it didnt
<ds2> or config
<rsalveti> yup
<stgraber> achiang: the problem with that is that you don't know what you'll need to hook into either, which makes 3) pretty difficult as we won't go patching random bits of Ubuntu post-release to accomodate it
<ogra_> else you could never tell the kernel package version from uname
<ds2> so I have no way of rebuilding the kernel without pulling in all of the CM stuff oh phablet?
<achiang> cwayne_: maybe we should do some homework to figure out exactly what type of files might need to live in this new tarball
<ogra_> (which is i.e. used in bug reports etc)
<achiang> cwayne_: we also need to get ondra involved in this conversation
<ds2> what is odd is there is no tag for 3.0.0-3 either
<achiang> stgraber: sure, i think that is a reasonable stance to take
<achiang> stgraber: i do like the idea of localizing all the device-specific stuff into a separate filesystem namespace / hierarchy though. makes it quite obvious to someone inspecting the system what is going on
<stgraber> achiang: so yeah, I think it'd be best if you could come up with a list of files that you need to get on the device, then we can see how to best distribute those.
<ogra_> ds2, ask #ubuntu-kernel, there are some policies, i'm sure they are documented
<ds2> 'k thanks
<rsalveti> ds2: you can cross build just the kernel
<stgraber> achiang: FWIW, for the current devices, the amount of device-specific data in the rootfs (so outside the system tarball) is < 100K
<stgraber> achiang: (just some udev rules)
<ds2> rsalveti: I am trying to do that.. .but I am coming up with a 3.0.31 uname
<ds2> rsalveti: which apparently breaks the graphics stuff
<cwayne_> stgraber, right, but there's some stuff in the rootfs that shouldn't be
<rsalveti> ds2: using the same tree with same config?
<cwayne_> although it's quite small
<ds2> rsalveti: yes. I used that tree at that point + the config from /proc/config.gz
<achiang> stgraber: ok, good to know. it's just an extra tarball is one more thing to fail... also, i am trying to minimize the complexity of what it's like to actually work on ubuntu for our OEMs
<ds2> ultimately, the problem for me is the firmware loader is broken
<rsalveti> ds2: you can also find the config at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=blob;f=debian.maguro/config/config.common.ubuntu;h=e1440b73df25fdc231bbade51fe806eb9b3db9e0;hb=refs/heads/maguro
<achiang> stgraber: "one more thing to understand / manage / maintain" ... trying to keep those to a minimum
<rsalveti> ds2: hm, that's weird
<stgraber> achiang: such as? The only thing that I'm aware of is a per-device udev rule file, if there's more, I'd like to know so I can go complain about it (I really hate having device-specific data in our rootfs)
<ogra_> ds2, apt-get source linux-image-3.0.0-3-maguro ... and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile ... is what i usually use
<cwayne_> achiang, that's why i think we should try to contain everything device-related in the 'device' tarball
<ds2> orga_: can't do that since the read only mounts on the ubuntu touch image is read only
<ds2> not just root but other bits
<cwayne_> stgraber, see my email to ubuntu-phone (device-specific configs in debs)
<ogra_> ds2, ? i'm talking about your desktop
<stgraber> well, I expect the typical private server to have: ubuntu, device, customization, keyring and version
<cwayne_> stgraber, it's some upstart jobs for bluetooth, apparmor policies, ubuntu-touch-session.d/whatever
<achiang> stgraber: i am thinking about the overall design we are presenting to OEMs... "X files go in this tarball, Y files go in that tarball... and now Z files go into this OTHER tarball"
<stgraber> so at this point, you already need to make sure your OEM understands how the update system works
<ds2> ogra_: that will grab the right thing?
<stgraber> at which point, one tarball more or less shouldn't make a huge difference :)
<ogra_> ds2, should, yeah ... then just follow the corss building wiki
<achiang> stgraber: we are trying to be simpler/better than android
<achiang> cwayne_: is there more homework to do beyond the mail you already sent?
<ds2> orga_: do I need a PPA or something? cuz I just tried it and it fails -
<ds2> E: Unable to find a source package for linux-image-3.0.0-3-maguro
<ogra_> ds2, what release are you on
<cwayne_> achiang, well, we'd have to figure out what kind of device-specific files we might need, and what if anything would require patching to look in a separate dir for device-specific stuff
<cwayne_> (off the top of my head, apparmor and upstart)
<ds2> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ds2> per /etc/issue
<ogra_> ds2, we only have that package since saucy ... you would need some saucy or trusty deb-src lines in your sources.list
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> ds2, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/linux-maguro/3.0.0-3.18
<achiang> cwayne_: ok, so please go do that extra homework so this conversation can move from theoretical to actual problem solving
<ogra_> you can grab it from there
<cwayne_> achiang, yep, already making a KB card :)
<ds2> wget'ing it...let see what that does
<ogra_> ds2, btw, dont expect any firmware loading on the ubuntu side ... this is explicitly disabled
<ogra_> we rely on the android container to DTRT
<ds2> ogra_: that's fine... if I can rebuild it, I can work around that
<ogra_> since thats in fact our HW layer
<ds2> orga_: is that a debian ism?
<ogra_> what ?
<ogra_> to leave firmware loading to android ? no :)
<ds2> firmware loading
<ogra_> we run effectively two systems
<ds2> or you mean the container is disallowed from loading firmware?
<ogra_> ubuntu as the main OS and the android container with the android HAL to drive the binary blobs
<ogra_> if you let udev as well as ueventd both handle the firmware loading you will cause crashes
<ogra_> only one can  load the fw
<ds2> ah... so it isn't disabled in the kernel but rather in udev?
<ogra_> and since we assume that andoid knows best about the HW we leave that to android
<ogra_> right
<ds2> gotcha, misunderstood what you meant there
<ogra_> on the ubuntu side, nothing should ever load fw
<ds2> so to do firmware loading, I need to screw with /system/lib/modules on the android side?
<ogra_> well, if you load it for something thats not also handled by andrroid it should be fine to manually load it from ubuntu
<ogra_> the problam is the clashing of the two systems
<ds2> thta's fine...trying to test stuff
<ds2> problem I am seeing is the sysfs entries don't show up right
<ds2> so either android side is NAK'ing it immediately or the kernel is broken
<ds2> is there a easy way to look at the /system for android?
<ogra_> look in /system :)
<ds2>  /system is the real /system seen by android?
<ogra_> oh, or it moved to /android/system
<ds2> gotcha
 * ogra_ checks 
<ogra_> /system should be fine
<doanac> achiang: thanks. i'll get it merged
<achiang> doanac: thanks
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey, can a precompile the apparmor profile cache on x86 for the emulator?
<jjohansen> sergiusens: the cache can be precompiled
<jdstrand> sergiusens: should be able to, yes. the key bits are the parser and the kernel
<sergiusens> we already mangle the emulator image; I can add that for when we create it
<jjohansen> same can be done for the arm emulator
<jdstrand> I think that is what he was asking about
<sergiusens> yes :-)
<jdstrand> precompiling arm profile cache on x86
<jjohansen> ah, yes. the cache doesn't actually care about the architecture. Its the kernel flag set and the parser time stamp
<sergiusens> jjohansen, jdstrand so what do I need to run; going to test this out
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I'll help sergiusens
<jjohansen> jdstrand: ack
<sergiusens> thanks
<jdstrand> sergiusens: for each profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles, do apparmor_parser -KT -W --cache-loc=/var/cache/apparmor
<jdstrand> sergiusens: well, let's back up
<jdstrand> sergiusens: how are you accessing the filesystem?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I mount it
<sergiusens> jdstrand, seems I can get by with that magic line above
<jdstrand> sergiusens: let me put it another way. you are going to need to be running a goldfish kernel and apparmor_parser is going to need to have access to /sys/kernel/security/apparmor
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ah, so I need a running kernel
<sergiusens> that's what I was afraid of
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so, you should be able to do something like: foreach profile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles* ; do apparmor_parser -KT -W --cache-loc=/var/cache/apparmor <profile> ; done
<sergiusens> jdstrand, so that means we need to do this server side to make it worthwhile
<jdstrand> sergiusens: then again with: foreach profile in /etc/apparmor.d/* ; do  apparmor_parser -KT -W --cache-loc=/etc/apparmor.d/cache <profile> ; done
<jdstrand> (typos notwithstanding)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: if you don't have an x86 goldfish kernel-- I guess so, yeah
<sergiusens> jdstrand, is `/sys/kernel/security/apparmor static?
<sergiusens> static per kernel I mean
<sergiusens> I might be able to stub it
<jdstrand> sergiusens: also, the above commands didn't tak into account the mount point. ie: /mnt/var/lib/apparmor/profiles/*, etc
<sergiusens> yeah, I can take care of that
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I think the big thing you need is /sys/kernel/security/apparmor/features
<jdstrand> sbeattie: do we do any stubbing in the apparmor testsuite for /sys/kernel/security/apparmor?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'm asking cause sergiusens wants to fake up a goldfish kernel /sys/kernel/security/apparmor enough to run apparmor_parser on some x86 kernel to precompile goldfish policy caches
<jjohansen> jdstrand: if the x86 kernel has apparmor with the same feature set, that would work too
<jdstrand> right. not sure we can guarantee that
<sergiusens> jdstrand, I'll think about this a bit
<jdstrand> sergiusens: actually, this might be of help: apparmor_parser -f ... "Set the location of the apparmor security filesystem (default is "/sys/kernel/security/apparmor")."
<jdstrand> sbeattie: nm
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yup; since the kernel is very unlikely to change; I guess snapshotting that somewhere would be good enough
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the apparmor_parser man page has a ton of options
<jdstrand> sergiusens: oh, you'll also want to add -Q
 * sergiusens rtfm :-)
<jdstrand> so, the line is something like: foreach profile in /mnt/var/lib/apparmor/profiles/* ; do apparmor_parser -Q -K -T -W --cache-loc=/mnt/var/cache/apparmor -f /some/mock/sys/kernel/security/apparmor ; done
<sergiusens> jdstrand, if the kernel changes; the cache gets a hit, right?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: if /sys/kernel/security/apparmor changes
<sergiusens> and thus recompilation
<sergiusens> ok; makes sense; thanks
<sergiusens> I'll play for a bit now
<jdstrand> a kernel change may not trigger a policy recompile. well, there are other times a policy recompile might happen, but a kernel may not trigger a compile, no
<sergiusens> sounds good, and the kernels do change rather infrequently
 * jdstrand nods
<sergiusens> at least for the emulator :-)
<jdstrand> sergiusens: and it isn't like you wouldn't know when it happens. you'd get a 7 minute slowdown on 1st boot :)
<ogra_> whats 7min in the face of eternity
<jdstrand> exactly!
<jdstrand> we had a 60% improvement over abysmal performance :)
<ogra_> :)
<jdstrand> new and improved abysmal performance!
<sergiusens> :-)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, wrt to the device tarball; the path you mention can stay read only as when images are updated; everything is read write :-)
<Br0wn_> hello, is anyone around?
<Br0wn_> does anyone know if the kernel in ubuntu touch enables monitor mode on the broadcom chips inside of nexus 7 2013's??????
<popey> Br0wn_: we dont have a port for nexus 7 2013 yet
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-16
<FuuqUmiist> so what ever happen to the Ubuntu phone?
<FuuqUmiist> will it have better privacy for users than google's android?
<FuuqUmiist> imagine if Ubuntu Touch was released before google android... the whole world would probably be using it by now
<popey> FuuqUmiist: we're still working on it ☻
<FuuqUmiist> http://www.salon.com/2014/01/13/google_just_moved_into_your_house/
<softcoder> hello i need help to figure out a problem
<softcoder> using touch on nexus 4 and want to add a wifi connection to my router
<softcoder> using latest dualboot (android + ubu)
<softcoder> when i try to enter my long wifi pwd.. after about 30-60 seconds of typing (cause the wifi pwd is long) touch leaves the screen and goes back to system settings on its own
<softcoder> since copy / paste text does not work i cannot copy and paste the pwd into the edit box
<softcoder> any ideas what ican do??
<popey> plug phone into laptop and use "phablet-network" to transfer the wifi setting to the phone
<softcoder> how does phablet network work?
<popey> it copies the network settings from /etc/somewhere to the phone
<softcoder> i do have the phone plugged in via usb to this desktop ubuntu
<popey> the pc needs to be on the wifi
<softcoder> grrr
<softcoder> is there no other way?
<popey> make the key shorter
<popey> or...
<popey> use adb shell, to get a prompt on the phone, then "stop powerd" (I think)
<popey> that will stop the screen blanking while you type the key in
<popey> then you can "adb shell" and "start powerd"
<softcoder> i wil ltry that!
<popey> good luck
<popey> I'm off to bed, dreaming of wifi keys
<popey> nn
<softcoder> thx
<softcoder> that did not help
<softcoder> anyone else with other ideas?
<softcoder> stopping powerd did not disable to timeout entering wifi pwd
<softcoder> can i just edit a text via via adb ??
<softcoder> got it working
<softcoder> adb root and adb shell
<softcoder> then vi the conf file located:
<softcoder> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<softcoder> i intiially entered the pwd test so i knew which key to modify
<softcoder> psk=test
<softcoder> replace test with the real password, then save the file and voila
<cwayne> cyphermox: hm, so when you do hostnamectl --pretty set-hostname "Nexus 4", hciconfig hci0 name shows Name: '"Nexus 4"'
<softcoder> after doing an upgrade on my nexus 4
<softcoder> i can no longer boot into android (hangs on google text)
<softcoder> if i pick recovery it boots into ubuntu
<softcoder> any ideas how i can fix the dual boot so android boots?
<softcoder> on apt-get upgrade now
<softcoder> it says:
<softcoder> The following packages have been kept back:
<softcoder> autopilot-touch gstreamer1.0-hybris gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad
<softcoder>   libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0 libpython3.3-minimal libpython3.3-stdlib
<softcoder>   libqt4-dbus libqt4-declarative libqt4-network libqt4-script libqt4-sql
<softcoder>   libqt4-xml libqt4-xmlpatterns libqt5concurrent5 libqt5core5 libqt5dbus5
<softcoder>   libqt5gui5 libqt5network5 libqt5opengl5 libqt5opengl5-dev
<softcoder>   libqt5printsupport5 libqt5sql5 libqt5sql5-sqlite libqt5test5 libqt5widgets5
<softcoder>   libqt5xml5 libqtcore4 libqtgui4 python3.3 python3.3-minimal qt5-qmake
<softcoder>   qtbase5-dev qtbase5-dev-tools ubuntu-sdk-libs ubuntu-touch
<softcoder> why?
<shiggitay> how goes the codin' ? :)
<softcoder> can anyone here tell me how to get my android partition booting (nexus 4 dual boot)?
<softcoder> is there a way to tell it fix the dual boot for the androdi poart?
<softcoder> t - 15 minutes till i try to reflash back to android... can anyone tell me how to get my android partition booting?
<dholbach> good morning
<shiggitay> hello thar
<shiggitay> :)
<shiggitay> sup mrc_
<softcoder> ok can anyone tell me how to fix a frozen android boot on nexus 4
<softcoder> using dual boot.. can boot into ubuntu via recoery but not default android
<softcoder> fastboot flash boot boot.img
<softcoder> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<softcoder> and both working
<Tachyon`> any fix for dual boot on 4.4.2 yet?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: zsombi: so i found out that http://paste.ubuntu.com/6761226/ fails under 'xvfb-run -a -s "-screen 0 800x600x24" qmltestrunner' but work under plain 'qmltestrunner'
<tsdgeos> if using 5.2
<tsdgeos> trying to find out why
<zsombi> tsdgeos: excellent! wth is going on with xvfb?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: seems the main window is not getting the initial "focus in" event
<tsdgeos> and thus focus is borked since that
<zsombi> tsdgeos: hmm...
<tsdgeos> trying to find out why
<ogra_> ricmm_, have there been recent unity-mir chganges that could cause bug 1269414 ?
<ubot5> bug 1269414 in Ubuntu Music App "Sound is cut when another application is launched" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269414
<ogra_> seems music stops a few seconds after suspend on the recent images
<ogra_> (and there was a unity-mir update from 0.2+14.04.20140108.1-0ubuntu1 to 0.2+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1)
<ogra_> dholbach, happy birthday old fart !
<ogra_> :)
<dholbach> thanks ogra_
<pitti> jibel: ah, I'm getting
<pitti> tr: fehlerhaft positioniertes [:upper:]- und/oder [:lower:]-Konstrukt
<pitti> 2014-01-16 11:48:45: Failure: Unknown port type:
<pitti> jibel: with run-adt-test sometimes; fixed in r273, but I wonder why that doesn't always happen
 * tsdgeos wins \o/
<tsdgeos> now i only need them to accept the patch :D
<tsdgeos> zsombi: Mirv: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,75675 fixes the text_area.qml problems for me
<davmor2> Morning all
<Mirv> tsdgeos: simply awesome. I'll cherry-pick that. with luck it would resolve multiple problems.
<Mirv> also, the "random" word here got my attention.. https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-35840
<Mirv> I hope 5.2.1 qtdeclarative would fix some of the remaining issues, but before at least that one is fixed I'm not jumping to take another newer snapshot.
<pitti> jibel: sorry, -ECHANNEL; I thought this was #u-quality
<Paolas> Hello all!
<Paolas> please to help me...
<Paolas> where download link zip for gt-p3100 tablet full 3g wifi for ubuntu edge ?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> Paolas, if it is not on that wiki page then it does not exist i guess
<ogra_> (also there is no ubuntu edge ... that was a device we never built .... the OS is called ubuntu touch (or ubuntu for phones)
<Paolas> i dont know...
<Paolas> where link download  ?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, wrt to pre parsing the apparmor profiles; I would need to run the easyprof stuff as well; right?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: ah, yes, becuase the profiles don't yet exist in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yup; a bit more complicated than anticipated; also I only got the cache written to using -S and redirecting to a file
<sergiusens> they aren't totally equvalent though; which makes me think I may be missing some includes
<jdstrand> that may be a bug. jjohansen ^
<sergiusens> remember that I'm doing it from desktop though
<jdstrand> sergiusens: so, for generating the profiles, you should be able to chroot into the image, install the clicks, then use 'aa-clickhook' to generate the profiles. for it to work though, you should *not* have /sys/kernel/securityfs/apparmor available
<jdstrand> sergiusens: acutally, you don't have to run aa-clickhook separately, click does that
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yeah, I was skimming through the python code for the hook
<jdstrand> sergiusens: but aa-clickhook will generate the profile fine with /sys/kernel/securityfs/apparmor unavailable (it will warn that it can't load them
 * jdstrand nods
<sergiusens> chrooting may provide it's other complications
 * sergiusens goes back to drawing board
<jgdxx> is there a bug for lack of media queries support in UT browser?
<ogra_> media queries ?
<jgdxx> ogra_, css media queries.
<ogra_> ah
<jgdxx> could be I'm running a really old image, or that something else is gebroken
<ogra_> hmm, the few i used in webapp development used to work
<ogra_> but that was a while ago
<jgdxx> ogra_, kay. I'll dig some more and file bugs.
<ogra_> ++
<daker> jgdxx: they do work
<jgdx> daker, okay, I think it's the text input zoom I got a beef with. It was autofocus and I jumped the gun.
<daker> jgdx: that's a normal behaviour
<jgdx> daker, yeah, but it's broken http://ubuntuone.com/4db3Gcd43WR6MNN3SFBENg
<daker> jgdx: why ?
<daker> juste double tap
<jgdx> daker, I'm using an emulator. Would that be a double click?
<daker> jgdx: i think yes
<jgdx> daker, broken in that the resulting zoom is too great. It introduces a vertical scroll and hides 50% of the text input.
<daker> jgdx: can you open the webbrowser-app, and navigate to https://login.ubuntu.com/
<jgdx> daker, I'm there
<daker> oSoMoN: can you test this ?
<jgdx> pre focus http://ubuntuone.com/00N9B9SV2sJUgxm9g0pdaQ post focus http://ubuntuone.com/4db3Gcd43WR6MNN3SFBENg
<jdstrand> sergiusens: fyi, I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Handling_disk_snapshots for ubuntu-emulator
<sergiusens> jdstrand, looks good :-)
<oSoMoN> daker, what exactly do you want me to test?
<daker> oSoMoN: what jgdx was saying
<daker> oSoMoN: jgdx> pre focus http://ubuntuone.com/00N9B9SV2sJUgxm9g0pdaQ post focus http://ubuntuone.com/4db3Gcd43WR6MNN3SFBENg
<daker> that's a normal behaviour, right ?
<oSoMoN> daker, jgdx: the autozoom behaviour on text field focus is normal and expected, however in this specific case it kind of makes the situation worse
<oSoMoN> I don’t know how this autozoom feature is implemented, maybe we could tweak it
<tsdgeos> bfiller: who reviews https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu-camera/no_priv_headers/+merge/201933 now that gusch is gone?
<bfiller> tsdgeos: don't really have anyone yet, maybe rsalveti can take a look. seems like a easy review
<tsdgeos> bfiller: yeah, basically should be a "if it builds, ship it"
<tsdgeos> bfiller: built for me, but let's wait for CI :D
<sergiusens> tsdgeos, do you know why the private headers were originally used? just out of curiosity
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: no clue tbh
<tsdgeos> i'd go with "copy&paste"
<tsdgeos> but it'd be total guess
<tsdgeos> or maybe it used to be private and then moved to public?
<tsdgeos> which leaves me wondering if it will build with qt5.0 (it builds with 5.2 which is what i was trying to achive since Mirv has killed the  multimedia-private .deb)
<tsdgeos> let's wait for CI as said :D
<jgdx> oSoMoN, daker: the stock browsers on both ios and android will not zoom beyond the text field. E.g. http://ubuntuone.com/70dBf35QkHtPJSFjtffTQK They merely reposition the viewport. Are we ignoring the width meta property perhaps?
<sergiusens> tsdgeos, yeah, otherwise, the change is fine from my PoV
<oSoMoN> jgdx, mmm, that’s interesting, it looks like we could do a better job, would you mind filing a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+filebug and explaining your findings there (with the screeshots)?
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: CI passed :)
<asac> sergiusens: hey. so do we have a click build tool or something?
<cwayne> anyone else see indicator tab bar titles not showing up?
<asac> cwayne: which build/platform?
<cwayne> asac: -proposed, mako
<asac> davmor2: didrocks: ^^ heard of?
<didrocks> asac: cwayne: no, I have all of them
<didrocks> cwayne: can be an indicator crashing, won't be the first time :)
<aquarius> hey, dudes. The Google Nexus wireless charger (https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_Wireless_Charger?id=nexus_wireless_charger&hl=en)... does it require some sort of OS support? Specifically, will it work right with a Nexus 4 which is running Ubuntu?
<didrocks> cwayne: did you try rebooting?
<jgdx> oSoMoN, sure thing. Thanks
<didrocks> oh, a aquarius ;)
<aquarius> heya didrocks!
<ogra_> aquarius, i have a zens qi charger and it didnt work the last time i tried, even though it should not have any QS specific thing
<ogra_> *OS
<ogra_> aquarius, but i think you can count on the fact that we'll fix it even if it doesnt
<ogra_> (btw, dont get a zens for the N4 ... surface is to slippery for it ... it slides down if it is not 100% flat)
<ogra_> oh, looking at that pic i guess it will have the same slippery issues
<Hourd> I've ordered one of these for mine http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F5UAFDM/
<Hourd> Hope it will have enough grip for my super slippy N4, but I have an N5 as well
<aquarius> ogra_, ya, but I'm loath to spend sixty quid on a charger that might not work :)
<aquarius> ogra_, am worried that it needs some sort of weird proprietary driver which we won't have
<ogra_> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zens-Qi-Single-Wireless-Charger/dp/B005PL5GSA/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1389884290&sr=1-6&keywords=zens+qi+charger
<ogra_> thats mine
<ogra_> aquarius, if andriod has it, we do too
 * popey adds to wishlist
<aquarius> ogra_, really? why doesn't yours work, then? I mean, to my mind charging ought to not require a driver because otherwise it wouldn't work if you're powered off :)
<ogra_> aquarius, i didnt research at all
<ogra_> i put it on it once, noted it doesnt charge and used the cable
<aquarius> ogra_, oh, so it might not work under Android either? it Just Doesn't Work? :)
<aquarius> heh.
<ogra_> havent checked since
<ogra_> it works under android
<Hourd> some need to be positioned just right
<davmor2> cwayne: what are you missing?
<ogra_> and once i find the time i'll try again and fix it on ubuntu too
<sergiusens> ogra_, it might be charging and just a problem with out indicator?
<cwayne> davmor2: the tab titles
<sergiusens> our*
<ogra_> sergiusens, could be
<davmor2> cwayne: I see indicator tabs, I see in app title tabs if that is what you are meaning
<davmor2> cwayne: not all apps have the titles though I think
<cwayne> davmor2: the indicator tab titles
<cwayne> like Location
<cwayne> aren't showing up for me
<davmor2> cwayne: the only one I don't see is bluetooth but that is because it is disabled
<cwayne> im seeing the indicators just not the titles, the actual words
<cwayne> when im swiping through them
<cwayne> youre obviously not seeing the same problem :)
<davmor2> cwayne: so I see them on maguro and mako
<annerajb> anybody have any updates on 4.4 phablet framework?
<ogra_> annerajb, ongoing
<mterry> ogra_, hello!  So I'm off tomorrow and Monday, but to my knowledge, nested mode is only waiting on a release of unity-system-compositor.  Which I assume has been held up while we sort out the problems getting a promotable image.  Once that is out, maguro should work again.  I tested grouper with latest hybris and it works fine.  So does mako
<ogra_> with luck there are public images next week
<ogra_> mterry, yep, tested grouper and maguro here too ... but the MP needs a signoff from the u-s-c team still
<annerajb> ogra_, any repositories to look at?
<mterry> ogra_, which MP?  The one for maguro?  It landed in trunk
<ogra_> annerajb, i guess watching the mailing list for an announcement from rsalveti would be best
<ogra_> mterry, oh, ok
<mterry> ogra_, or the session-manager-touch one that actually enables it?
<ogra_> mterry, session manager is my job
<mterry> yup
<ogra_> i thought the u-s-c one was still waiting
<rsalveti> annerajb: we're working to setup a gerrit instance as well together with the new repos
<mterry> ogra_, it's waiting to actually land in trusty.  jenkins hasn't packaged it up yet
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-system-compositor/dbus-screen-fix/+merge/201211
<annerajb> rsalveti, :D thanks
<ogra_> still oending review
<ogra_> *pending
<ogra_> oh, but merged
 * ogra_ needs to learn to look at the status, not the merge requests 
<ogra_> s/merge/review/
<mterry> :)
<attente> bfiller, hi
<bfiller> attente: hey
<attente> bfiller, is there some way to determine the default osk layout if the gsettings value is empty?
<bfiller> attente: can I ping you in a bit, on a hangout right now. have a bunch of htings I want to discuss with you actually
<attente> bfiller, sure
<balloons> ping mardy
<om26er> how long should it take for unity to show up in the emulator ?
<ogra_> om26er, 10-15min on the first boot
<ogra_> subsequent ones are minimally faster
<om26er> ogra_, so  phablet shell login is expected much sooner ?
<ogra_> yeah
<ChickenCutlass> pitti, hi there.  Is there a way to get EOF using g_io_watch?
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: hm, I'm not familiar with that; perhaps it counts as G_IO_ERR condition?
<pitti> didrocks: so I hear you give some landing training sessions, the next one tomorrow?
<didrocks> pitti: waow, news are going fast ;) I'll send an email announcing the piloting program officially tomorrow morning, then asac and I defined some batchs by team to ramp up
<pitti> didrocks: right, julian asked me to join
<pitti> didrocks: I'll be AFK tomorrow afternoon, but if you do morning sessions, or one next week, could I join one?
<didrocks> pitti: the QA team won't be part of the first batch, but you are welcome to join (but the first one will be on thursday, not tomorrow)
<didrocks> tuesday*
 * didrocks can't type
<pitti> ah
<pitti> perfect
<pitti> didrocks: I'm happy to go later; I don't think it's that urgent
<didrocks> pitti: I'll keep you posted ;)
<didrocks> (first, email to the ML tomorrow ;))
<mterry> ogra_, do you know anything about inducing android driver events?  (I want to induce power button press in autopilot tests)
<ogra_> mterry, why would that be android ? you should be able to just get events from /dev/input/*
<ogra_> mterry, on mako i get power button events on /dev/input/event0
<mterry> ogra_, sure, I can go through udev...  Is there an example of simulating those?
<ogra_> ah, no idea
<asac> didrocks: nice. seems the management is getting better at forwarding/communicating :)
<didrocks> heh
<popey> ooh, emulator took 7 mins to get from "run" to unity appearing
<ogra_> popey, yeah, subsequent boots get better with every boot
<davmor2> I keep thinking I should setup the emulator then I remember I got to much other stuff going on :D
<popey> how does one shutdown the emulator nicely?
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtvideo-node/+bug/1267818 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267818 in qtvideo-node (Ubuntu) "Please remove qtmultimedia private headers usage to work with Qt 5.2" [Critical,New]
<ogra_> popey, the US way is to use a gun
<ogra_> popey, the pacifist way is probably poweroff -f
<popey> ☻
<bfiller> attente: hey
<attente> bfiller, hi
<bfiller> attente: so to answer your question, we've introduced a new key in gsettigs called active-language and it defaults to "en"
<bfiller> attente: it's in this branch that hasn't been merged yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-active-language/+merge/199292
<attente> bfiller, ok
<bfiller> attente: also can you add the UI for the following as they are supported: auto-completion, key-press-feedback, spell-checking, predictive-text
<bfiller> attente: as well as the keyboard languages, enabled-languages key
<bfiller> attente: only open issue is all the keyboard layouts are separate debs now and we don't have a way to install them dynamically
<bfiller> attente: so they may have to be installed by default on the image for the short term
<attente> bfiller, ok
<attente> bfiller, i'm wondering if the way we're finding those plugins is correct
<attente> right now, we're looking in the /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/languages directory
<attente> which is basically a hardcoded path
<bfiller> attente: your looking at trunk of ubuntu-keyboard right? (the plugin code hasn't been released yet but that's pending)
<attente> bfiller, yes
<bfiller> attente: any suggestions on how to better do it? would be awesome if the plugins could be click packages somehow and installed dynamically when the user selects that language
<bfiller> attente: keep in mind they install hunspell and predictive text dictionaries as well as the plugins, not sure where those get installed
<attente> bfiller, no idea. i'm not too picky about the current method but if there's a better way, we can change to it
<attente> bfiller, if hunspell and predictive text dictionaries are installed in the same directory, that might be problematic though
<seb128> bfiller, btw in case you didn't notice, the most recent settings landing (like a week ago) enabled some of the osk options
<attente> bfiller, however we already do some filtering to make sure non-sensible plugins don't get listed as well
<bfiller> attente: so do you dynamially build your keyboard language UI based on what plugins it finds in that directory? or is it just a hardcoded list?
<attente> bfiller, we build it dynamically, but the directory path is hard-coded
<attente> we try to do some filtering based on the contents of the xml, so things like the phonenumber plugin aren't added
<attente> (somehow the showcase plugin made it through though)
<bfiller> attente: so
<bfiller> attente: looks like that is slightly changed in trunk as I just installed those packages
<bfiller> attente: the language plugins are installed in /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/lib/<language>
<bfiller> attente: I think the xml in /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/languages is not used anymore and will be removed
<attente> bfiller, ok
<attente> bfiller, what are the package names for the plugins?
<bfiller> attente: ubuntu-keyboard-english, ubuntu-keyboard-german, etc..
<ogra_> dont forget ubuntu-keyboard-klingon
<ogra_> else pitti cant type
<attente> ha
<ogra_> (he speaks it fluidly)
<pitti> nuQneH ?
<ogra_> ++
<bfiller> attente: if you install the debs from here you can see: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-trusty-armhf-ci/120/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<pitti> nah, as for keyboard layouts, there are only two: "US" and "broken" :)
<bfiller> attente: I'm requesting a release for ubuntu-keyboard trunk today (hopefully) that will contain this changes
<bfiller> ogra_: lol
<attente> bfiller, that link doesn't seem to work for me
<bfiller> attente: right, let me get a you a new one
<bfiller> attente: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-keyboard-trusty-armhf-ci/139/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<bfiller> attente: you'd need to install ubuntu-keyboard, ubuntu-keyboard-data, and whatever ubuntu-keyboard-<lang> packages you want to test
<attente> bfiller, ok, sounds good, thanks
<attente> bfiller, i guess at some point we might need a way to get the list of packages
<attente> so that we can do installation on demand
<bfiller> attente: agreed, but they'd need to be click packages as we can dynamically install debs because of r/o filesystem
<bfiller> can't
<attente> bfiller, ah, ok makes sense
<Ambious> Hello
<bfiller> attente: think for now we'll just preinstall some and if the user wants others they'll have to manually install additions until we figure it out
<bfiller> attente: as long as your UI just dynamically gets the list of installed langs from /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/lib/ should be ok for now
<bfiller> attente: or another option: your UI shows all the planned supported languages and when the user selects one you check if it's installed and if not prompt them to install it (which would be manual currently)
<bfiller> attente: ah, I see you already have the keyboard settings in the UI :) When did that land?
<attente> bfiller, i'm not sure, it was a MP just sitting around for a while if i remember, it just needed merging (which i guess seb128 did recently)
<bfiller> attente: looks like it's just missing spell-checking
<attente> bfiller, how do we check what spell-checking plugins are available?
<attente> or do we just assume that every display language is a spell-checking language?
<bfiller> attente: I think we don't need the spell-checking-language thing anymore. when you switch to a different keyboard layout the spellchecking for that lang is automatically enabled
<bfiller> it's actually a dependecie of the ubuntu-keyboard-<lang> package - it depends on the proper hunspell-<lang> package
<bfiller> so the spell checking dynamically changes when you change the keyboard language
<attente> ok, so it's just the check box then, it sounds like
<attente> cool
<bfiller> attente: exactly
<attente> i'll add that in now then
<bfiller> attente: thanks
<bfiller> attente: one other thing - when the user changes the "Display Language", should we automatically select the corresponding keyboard layout and set the active-language key to it?
<bfiller> attente: would be weird if the display language was switched to say German but the keyboard stayed english
<attente> bfiller, good question... i guess if the display language was switched you'd assume the spell-checking would also switch
<attente> and since that's tightly bound to the current keyboard layout, i guess you'd expect it to
<bfiller> attente: yes, but most importantly you'd assume the keyboard layout to switch
<bfiller> yup
<bfiller> attente: so to make that happen just set the com.canonical.keyboard.maliit.active-language when switching the Display lang and it should just work (once these branches land)
<attente> bfiller, ok, sounds good
<bfiller> ogra_, pitti : do you know how we are supporting changing the display language? looks like we are only seeding language-pack-en
<bfiller> are lang packs for the langs you switch to required to support them fully?
<ogra_> blaroche, we seed a  lot of langpacks
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> bfiller, ^^
<bfiller> ogra_: I don't see that in the seed
<ogra_> bfiller, language is set by ~/.pam-environment
<pitti> bfiller: merely installing the language pack doesn't set the default
<ogra_> bfiller, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20140115/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<pitti> either that, or system-wide by localectl (or writing /etc/default/locale)
<ogra_> search for language-pack
<ogra_> pitti, we dont use that anywhere in the phone images
<ogra_> its all per user via pam
<pitti> ogra_: /etc/default you mean?
<pitti> ok
<bfiller> ogra_: where are the lang packs seeded? looking at lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy
<ogra_> system should stay on english
<pitti> then ~/.pam_environment it is
<ogra_> yep :)
<ogra_> bfiller, hmm, i see it here in my local branch
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty$ grep language-pack touch|wc -l
<ogra_> 6
<ogra_> 6 langs seeded
<ogra_> en de es fr pt zh
<bfiller> ogra_: which branch has that?
<ogra_> bfiller, oh, i see, you pointed to saucy :)
<bfiller> ogra_: arg, didn't mean too (:
<bfiller> let me check trusty
<ogra_> they even have their own section
<bfiller> ogra_: sorry, my fault looking at old seed
<ogra_> (in the seed file)
<bfiller> I see them now
<ogra_> :)
<bfiller> ogra_: do we have plans to add others dynamically? I'm in same boat with OSK keyboard langs/plugins. I don't want to seed all of them but no way to dynamically install because they are debs
<ogra_> bfiller, i suspect we wont, but i could imagine we start building regional images at some point so you only have a fraction
<ogra_> asac, ^^ ideas ?
<asac> maybe regionalizations could be a DLC plugin available in click store for OSK?
<asac> i think its exactly the DLC concept
<ogra_> asac, it would have to put a lot of stuff across the readonly filesystem
<asac> you have an app (keyboard could also be an app), and you provide plugins/extensions also through the store
<asac> ogra_: well, i guess that depends on the keyboard software
<ogra_> or we need to change a lot of the system to accept it differenntly
<asac> might need refactoring so it can live with plugins in click
<ogra_> asac, thats about langpacks
<ogra_> not just kbd
<ogra_> if we use different places for locale stuff we have a lot to change in the rest of the system
<asac> ogra_: can you download new languages in adndroid?
<asac> or only whats installed by default?
<ogra_> if we dont we end up with a ton more writable places
<asac> anyway. really have to step out for 1h or so
<asac> bbiab
<ogra_> asac, i think they are preinstalled and there are regional images ... by continent or so
<ogra_> asac, bfiller, one step we need to take is definitely to create touch specific langpacks ... that will shrink them a lot in size
<ogra_> which might even enable us to ship them all
<ogra_> (today we ship a lot of desktop translations we dont use at all)
<bfiller> ogra_: good point
<bfiller> ogra_: it might be possible for the osk plugins to be clicks, but we'd need to make some changes to support that
<popey> #132 is built
<bfiller> ogra_: the disk consuming size in the osk plugins is the spell checking stuff which gets pulled in by hunspell
<popey> ogra_: do you have a maguro you can dogfood?
<ogra_> right, i'm not too concerned about osk ... more about the whole langpack stuff
<popey> unless davmor2 is still about?
<bfiller> ogra_: and the predictive text dictionary, otherwise it's just a few qml files
<davmor2> popey: I am but I'm about to go for tes
<Ambious> Hi guys, quick question. I'm trying to build for deb and failing at the breakfast. There's obviously no "phablet" branch in the CM git, which only has cm11 and cm10.2, while the ubuntu touch git highest branch is 10.1. Is there any way around this?
<ogra_> popey, not atm, my maguro has a ton of hacked up stuff i cant lose atm
<davmor2> tea even
<ogra_> (nested Mir sessions)
<davmor2> I can do the dog food after that though
<popey> ogra_: no worries
<popey> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> and with that tea
<ogra_> bfiller, right, and hunspell should even be dragged in by langpack deps
<ogra_> davmor2, tea with tess ?
<ogra_> does your wife know ?
<bfiller> ogra_: that's true
<pitti> bfiller, ogra_: no, langpacks don't depend on things like dictionaries; you want "check-language-support" from language-selector-common for that
<ogra_> pitti, argh, right, they used to back in the days
<pitti> ogra_: no, never language-pack-*; we used to have language-support-* metapackages, but they got too impractical
<ogra_> right, thats what i meant
<pitti> so we switched to a more dynamic way of "install everything that check-language-support says you are missing"
<ogra_> pitti, right, wont work if we want to preinstall it
<ogra_> i guess we just can seed the spellcheckers then
<ogra_> i think the first step needs to be to generate langpack-touch-$lang for our stuff ... so we can drop the gnome ones
<ogra_> and since thats a new package anyway we should probably discuss to simply add deps for osk packages and spellcheckers to them
<ogra_> after all they are only needed at build time
<ogra_> its not like you install anything dynamically on your phone
<pitti> well, it seems easier to add check-language-support to livefs-build?
<ogra_> pitti, well, it would have to learn about touch langpacks
<pitti> that'll select the spell checkers, dictionaries etc. that we need based on what's installed, without the need to maintain a separate set of dependencies
<pitti> ogra_: yes, touch langpacks is an independent matter
<ogra_> is it able to run with something like --all ?
<ogra_> or do we need to supply a list
<pitti> you can iterate over all the languages that we install
<pitti> for l in en de [...]; do check-language-support -l $l; done
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> but if you don't call it with any arguments, it just prints out everything for "your" system
<pitti> i. e. based on the locales and software you have installed
<pitti> i. e. in livefs-build chroot, something like "apt-get install `check-language-support` should DTRT
<ogra_> i have asked to get language stuff on the sprint agenda so it can be discussed there
<ogra_> i'll come back to you once we have solved the langpack-touch- bit :)
<pitti> ogra_: langpack-o-matic supports building different flavours (like -gnome, -kde, or now -touch)
<ogra_> yay
<pitti> we mostly need a heuristic to classify a package for "gnome", "kde", "touch", and "base" (aka "everything that's shared between flavours)
<ogra_> pitti, i'll invite you to the discussion (via hangout or so) once it happens
<ogra_> (or are you at the core spring end of the month)
<ogra_> *sprint
<pitti> ogra_: FYI, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/view/head:/lib/pkg_classify.py#L111 is that logic
 * ogra_ looks 
<pitti> it currently looks at the dependencies and anything gtkish or gnomeish goes into -gnome, etc.
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> we might rather need something like parsing the seeds or so ... i think think we have any such marker on the packaging level for touch
<ogra_> *i don't think
<ogra_> and even for that we would only need it for gui ... since we only translate the UI session
<pitti> ogra_: something like "qt.*ubuntu" dependency?
<pitti> e. g. qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<ogra_> hmm, perhaps ...
<pitti> it could also be several heuristics which cover "QML", "platform-api", etc.
<ogra_> yeah, that sounds like it
<pitti> it also has a list of "overrides" which fix classification for particular packages where the heuristics is wrong
<ogra_> click apps ship their translations themselves ...
<ogra_> it should boil down to a really small set of translations in the end
<pitti> unfortunately we don't use tasks for those packages, otherwise we could look at "Tasks:"
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> well, anything which is in the apt package record, I'm sure we'll find something
<ogra_> well, once the stuff is in main we can merge the touch seed into the normal ubuntu seed
<ogra_> that should make tasks possible
<ogra_> iirc tasks dont work atm because of the stuff being in universe
<mterry> pitti, hello!  I'm looking at making an autopilot test for the shell that needs to simulate (or actually have) a power button press.  Is there an example of that in another package I could steal?  I looked at using udev, but I don't think it goes through udev?  That event might just be android-side
<pitti> mterry: sorry, on my way out
<mterry> pitti, no worries
<pitti> mterry: how does it listen to the power button event?
<pitti> i. e. dbus/binder/logind/etc/
<pitti> mterry: can you mail me?
<mterry> pitti, powerd gets it.  I think via android event system
<pitti> good night everyone (sorry, need to run)
<mterry> pitti, sure
<pitti> mterry: ok, I don't think we have a ready-made solution for that; can you plase point me to the code that listens to it?
<ogra_> pitti, events can be read from /dev/input/event* ... there is surely code that uses that
<ogra_> in AP
<ogra_> (note this is user readable on phones)
<mterry> ogra_, but I was monitoring udevadm, and I didn't see any from it.  Are you sure that it's not just handled in android?  powerd listens directly to android
<ogra_> mterry, i was cat'ing /dev/input/event0 and could see garbage for each button press
<davmor2> and back
<mterry> hm
<ogra_> there should be an xev like way to get something useful from the garbage
<sforshee> mterry: you might be able to synthesize a power button press by using uintput to create a new input device
<sforshee> assuming that the input stack has the smarts to pick up new input devices as they appear
<werty100> Hi
<werty100> Is make sense to PORT ubuntu to my Xperia U?¿
<jjohansen> jdstrand, sergiusens: hrmmm I'd need to see both profile dumps to have an idea why they are different
<shiggitay_> ogra_, hello again... possibly obvious/stupid question: once the 4.4 HAL is completed and ported how difficult would a port of UT for the LG GPad 8.3 be to accomplish?
<Fusl> hey guys... does someone know how long the i9100 takes to boot the ubuntu touch for the first time?
<popey> |---------------------------------| That long
<Fusl> in hours?
<Fusl> :D
<popey> ☻
<popey> I don't know, but it's not a fast device, so I expect some minutes
<Fusl> it already takes 20 minutes and it still showing the "Galaxy SII" screen
<Fusl> (with the yellow warning triangle)
<sergiusens> balloons, hey; I didn't add a calendar; the line is stopped ;-)
<balloons> sergiusens, yes, I forget / didrocks reminded me
<Fusl> what i exactly did was: flashing the cwm with heimdall, installing cm-10.1, did a factory reset and then installing saucy-preinstalled-armel-i9100.zip and then saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip via clockworkmod... then i rebooted and thats when it already takes 20 minutes for this screen: http://goo.gl/X05Tew
<boiko> awe_: is the ofono in the images supporting multiple calls already?
<cwayne> stgraber: i hope i captured the 3 options correctly :)
<rickspencer3> hey, for the first time in MONTHS, my phone froze, but I can shell into it
<awe_> boiko, it should, the support landed in ofono 1.12+bzr6846-0ubuntu1
<rickspencer3> anything I can do to help figure out what's up and log a good bug?
<boiko> awe_: nice! I will flash today's image and try that one
<awe_> boiko, ok!
<boiko> awe_: thanks
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, checking the unity8 logs would be my first grab
<Fusl> reflashed it on my phone but still doesn't work :(
<Fusl> can i somehow use the usb cable to grab useful information out of it? (it still stucks on the galaxy s2 boot logo)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, will do, can you tell me which logs, specifically?
<rickspencer3> I don't see anything in /var/log
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, $HOME/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> no wonder :)
<sergiusens> also grab a /system/bin/logcat dump
<davmor2> meh sergiusens beat me to it :)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, just the latest unity log?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, yeah, the rotation thing should be from previous runs
<davmor2> rickspencer3: the other one that might be useful is if you know what app was running just before the crash.  That will likely be under .cache/upstart/ too.  Also is there a crash report in /var/crash too?
<rickspencer3> davmor2, there is no recent crash file
<rickspencer3> but there are tons of files in .cache/upstart
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, every app is started with upstart
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, I know
<rickspencer3> but there is no way for me to know from that list which one triggered the crash
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, maybe we should do something with upstart where we start each app under some kind of confinement system
<rickspencer3> I'll talk to jdstrand, maybe app armour can help here
<rickspencer3> </troll>
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, if there is no crash file it might not have been a crash though
<sergiusens> lol
 * jdstrand reads backscroll
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, yeah, I got the files you suggested, I'll log a bug just in case
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, sorry, didn't mean to ring you, I was teasing sergiusens
<sergiusens> might be some deadlock; reason for suspecting unity8/mir
<rickspencer3> need to go to a call
<rickspencer3> biab
<jdstrand> hah
<jdstrand> </untroll>
<rinaku> hi
<rinaku> i'm using ubuntu touch for the first time and i'm wondering if there's any documentation about the basic usage of the phone
<rinaku> such as how to import contacts that I exported from my previous phone
<rinaku> i can't find that on the wiki
<achiang> doanac: ping, around?
<doanac> achiang: yes
<achiang> doanac: hey, i'm looking at ubuntu-test-cases/touch and had some questions...
<doanac> sure.
<achiang> doanac: is it common for the packages you are testing to have a separate branch for their test cases, vs. as part of the package itself?
<achiang> doanac: context is, i'm looking at our customization work, and we have a code branch (lp:savilerow) and a separate test case branch
<achiang> doanac: i think the only consumer of the test case branch is ubuntu-test-cases...
<doanac> achiang: its a little out of the ordinary, but your specific test is a little out of the ordinary
<doanac> you thinking about moving it into our repo?
<achiang> doanac: i'm wondering how much heartburn it would cause to co-locate our test cases into our code branch
<doanac> achiang: i'd have no objections.
<achiang> doanac: the idea being, someone would branch savilerow and have both code and tests
<achiang> doanac: one drawback is that the code branch can take a bit longer to pull
<achiang> doanac: maybe 30 seconds vs the 3 seconds it takes to pull the test branch
<achiang> doanac: it also of course, takes more disk space
<doanac> really? what's in the branch?
<cwayne> but we'd still need the devices setup to run these tests anyway
<achiang> doanac: we have images, etc. that are needed for the customizations in the code branch
<cwayne> there's no super-simple way to say 'just run custom tests' on a pristine system
<doanac> ah.
<achiang> doanac: so i'm thinking what we'd do in the setup is to pull the entire branch with co-located code, data, and tests; and then just push the tests directory over to the SUT
<cwayne> but the tests are essentially useless without the rest of the framework/utah/autopilot/et al
<achiang> doanac: but before we go down that route, wanted to get a sense from you whether there are any environmental limitations about disk space where you do the bzr pull, etc.
<doanac> achiang: not really. we could also switch to lightweight checkouts instead of running bzr-branch in our tests if needed.
<achiang> cwayne: i'm really just talking about changing tests/customizations/setup.sh in the ubuntu-test-cases/touch package
<doanac> plars: what do you think ^^^
<cwayne> achiang: yeah, but i dont see a clear benefit to having the cases in our trunk though
<cwayne> i agree that it's weird, but i don't know that it'll really fix anything to move them
<achiang> cwayne: oh, now i am understanding your point... our test cases are very specific to utah/autopilot?
<plars> give me a minute to catch up
<cwayne> yeah. its not as simple as branch lp:savilerow and now youre all set up to run the custom tests
<cwayne> you need to provision the device, install autopilot stuff, then push it over, then run it
<achiang> cwayne: i mean, any downstreams would have to provision the device anyway
<achiang> cwayne: so that part doesn't go away for our downstreams, whether it's an OEM customer or a community remix
<cwayne> but they'd still need to then branch lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch anyway
<achiang> i see
<cwayne> theres no option for simply just branching savilerow and having the tests run simply
<cwayne> at least that i know of
<plars> are these all autopilot tests?
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> i don't think they *need* to be per se
<cwayne> but they are, as we were trying to get it to fit into the existing infrastructure easily
<achiang> cwayne: well, i am also mixing up some other ideas in this conversation... i am actually more concerned about our own devs (or OEM/downstream devs) adding a customization and forgetting to add a test case
<plars> most of the autopilot tests can be run locally without any of our stuff, the biggest difference is that you would have to unlock the screen yourself, and you wouldn't have all the results collected if you run them by hand
<achiang> so having tests in a separate branch makes it easy to forget
<plars> do the developers know how to build the image with their changes and run the tests?
<achiang> plars: well, jenkins would spit out the image for a dev
<achiang> presumably
<cwayne> jenkins would spit out the custom tarball that is, right?
<plars> but that's after it's merged
<achiang> plars: we might have to write some docs for our downstreams on how to build an image with their changes and run tests, so you can assume that problem is theoretically solvable
<plars> achiang: combined with that, I think it sounds useful
<achiang> ok
<achiang> i'm going to go for it then
 * shiggitay_ pokes ogra_ 
<achiang> doanac: plars: cwayne: thanks for the help. i'll see about sending up an MP to you guys soonish
<doanac> achiang: thanks
<cwayne> plars: while we're on the subject, there has been a quite high number of failures in touch_custom recently, any ideas why?
<cwayne> at least a few of them with this:
<cwayne> next_index = (current_index + 1) % self._get_number_of_tab_buttons() ZeroDivisionError: integer division or modulo by zero
<plars> cwayne: there have been quite a bit in the other builds too on and off, but there have always been more in the custom builds - you were running down some bugs last we discussed it, or did those get addressed already?
<cwayne> plars: so i have the ubuntu-ui-toolkit and gallery-app ones nailed down
<cwayne> those are because of the way those apps are launched (i.e. not with the right environment, so it's not loading the custom theme)
<cwayne> those *used* to be the only failures, now i'm seeing a lot of random, erratic ones
<cwayne> almost all of them fromt he last run seem to be failures on getting self._get_number_of_tab_buttons()
<plars> cwayne: I don't think I remember seeing that ZeroDivisionError in any of the non-custom builds
<cwayne> plars: it looks like something happened at build 128
<plars> cwayne: odd, both 127 and 128 used the same android and ubuntu?
<plars> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/
<cwayne> plars: must have been rebuilt because of the custom tarball then
<cwayne> hmm
<cwayne> are these fresh installs, or updates?
<plars> cwayne: fresh installs
<cwayne> huh there goes that theory then
<cwayne> plars: would you be able to kick off a test run?
<cwayne> there's something fishy, but i can't quite figure out what it would be
<plars> cwayne: sure, it'll just rerun the latest image
<plars> cwayne: and it will replace the results that are already there. Is that ok?
<cwayne> plars: yep
<cwayne> im going to try and set it up to run them locally here as well
<cwayne> might give me more insight on wtf is happening :)
<plars> cwayne: actually, no I can't
<plars> cwayne: looks like there was a new build that just started
<plars> cwayne: the tests just started on their own, so they should start showing up soon
<cwayne> plars: well that's just as good i suppose :)
<plars> yep
<cwayne> plars: so to get this setup locally, all i'd need is lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch right? and then just installing some deps and whatnot (utah et al)
<cwayne> like is there any magic that's contained in jenkins, or does it just branch that and run the contained scripts
<plars> cwayne: pretty much, you'll need utah from ppa:utah/stable
<plars> cwayne: android tools, etc of course
<plars> cwayne: there are two main scripts you would care about
<plars> cwayne: provision.sh - look at the args to it, you'll also want to pass it the network config for your local network
<plars> cwayne: the other is jenkins.sh, which you'll want to call with your device id (if needed) and the test to run (ex. camera-app-autopilot)
<cwayne> plars: so there's no easy way to run *all* of them?
<plars> cwayne: when you run a test that way with jenkins.sh, you'll end up with a directory called clientlogs with the logs, yaml of results, etc
<plars> cwayne: not really, the tests don't all run in one go as it is
<plars> cwayne: they do the provisioning, reboot, run the first set of tests, reboot, second set, reboot...
<plars> cwayne: they are separate jobs
<plars> cwayne: you could, of course, just construct a simple script that runs them all in succession, but if you want to save the results of each, make sure to backup the clientlogs directory between each run
<cwayne> plars: now whats the difference between running jenkins.sh, and just running phablet-test-run
<plars> cwayne: jenkins.sh does most of the same stuff, but it uses utah to kick off the test cases individually (which is how we see the individual testcase results in the dashboard). Eventually phablet-test-run will be called directly, there's some stuff in flight to make that happen
<plars> cwayne: the biggest difference is that with jenkins.sh, your screen will get unlocked for you automatically, and it will pull the results off at the end
<cwayne> plars: ah, ok
<plars> cwayne: likewise, provision.sh is a wrapper around phablet-flash, phablet-click-test-setup, phablet-config, etc
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> does phablet-click-setup just install all of the -autopilot debs?
<plars> cwayne: you can still use phablet-test-run directly once you've provisioned like this, there's nothing really magic about it, it just simplifies it down so that the jenkins jobs themselves don't contain a lot of magic
<cwayne> ok cool, that's what i was hoping for
<plars> cwayne: phablet-click-test-setup pulls bzr branches for the click package you specify and sets it up so that autopilot can be used to test against the right version. It's part of phablet-tools
<cwayne> ah right, i feel like i knew that (or should've :P)
<cwayne> plars: and these tests are run as the phablet user, correct?
<plars> cwayne: yes
<cwayne> plars: just in case your curious, i think the touch_custom suite should be fixed (it was a renaming/system-image issue that's now fixed) :)
<achiang> cwayne: ooh, another dep on our naming? can you add it to the spreadsheet we've been working from?
<achiang> plars: are the touch test cases in python2 or python3?
<plars> achiang: python2 I believe.  I didn't write any of them, but last I heard the conversion of autopilot to python3 was still a wip due to some deps
<plars> cwayne: awesome
<achiang> plars: ok, thanks
<plars> cwayne: so the next build should be improved?
<sergiusens> achiang, plars it's all py2
<achiang> sergiusens: thx
<cwayne> plars: yes, it should be better
<cwayne> achiang: it must have built right in the middle of the renaming stuff, as it got custom-sevilerow-trusty v1, but i just reflashed and it had the proper custom-savilerow-trusty v1
<sergiusens> balloons, btw, I don't know enough qml to make that feed api mockable in shorts
<achiang> cwayne: ok
<jose> hey guys! I'm having some problems on trusty while trying to sync syncevolution with google contacts, external transport failure (local, status 20043) is what I get
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-17
<landstalker> good evening/early morning everyone
<landstalker> installing touch onto my 2012 Nexus 7, after the last step installing the very last autodeploy.zip of the ubuntu touch, it reboots, installs, then, I just get a black screen
<landstalker> current command running now: adb push trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip && adb reboot recovery
<landstalker> this will be my third attempt
<landstalker> if this last install doesn't work, its firmly bed time
<landstalker> bed time
<ajalkane> Trying to install autopilot 1.4 to Ubuntu 13.10 using ppa:autopilot/1.4 but getting this with apt-get upgrade:
<ajalkane> The following packages have been kept back: ubuntu-sdk-libs ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc
<ajalkane> Am I missing something?
<popey> ajalkane: i just added that ppa and then "apt-get update" and then "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it installed
<popey> Setting up python-autopilot (1.4+14.04.20131125bzr410saucy0) ...
<popey> no problem
<popey> (on 13.10)
<thomi> charles: still around?
<charles> thomi: yep
<charles> thomi: what's up?
<thomi> charles: I'm still trying to get upstart working on my laptop. I wonder if you have any ideas from the mail thread?
<thomi> charles: maybe other people I can poke to try and get an answer?
<ajalkane> I thought dist-uprade would do some naughty stuff... okay I'll run it
<popey> dist-upgrade is always the thing to do
<ajalkane> Still get ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot being kept back, but I'll try anyway if this works
<veebers> ajalkane: So there still is an issue with that ppa and Saucy. The back-porting hit a snag and didn't proceed. We ahve another option available to us which we should hope to implement soon. Sorry about the delay
<charles> thomi: let me see if I can reproduce the crash you reported in mail on a non-dev system
<ajalkane> veebers: ah ok. Thanks for the info. I'll wait for the fix then.
<charles> thomi, I'm seeing this too, even with a deb built from trunk where all the unit tests passed.
<thomi> charles: cool, at least it's not just me
<charles> thomi, imo you've found a large hole in the test coverage... :-)
<thomi> yay!
<Beldar> .
<cwayne> plars: ah, much better :) http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/131:20140116.1:20140115.1/6117/
<plars> cwayne: way better :)
<pitti> ogra_: ah, we read power button from xev? we can surely simulate that, yes (either with AP or with python-evdev, or even with umockdev)
<pablo__> help /quit
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-qt5/+bug/1267835
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267835 in telepathy-qt5 (Ubuntu) "telepathy-qt5 fails to build against Qt 5.2" [Critical,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, great! I'll test if it works with both 5.0 and 5.2 and propose a branch with a new patch to it (since it's not our upstream)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i think it worked fine for me here in 5.0 and 5.2 but yeah a double test is in order, it's too early in the morning so i may have not done the testing correctly :D
<Mirv> in times like this it'd be nice if builders were even faster. qtbase needing a rebuild because libxcb-sync transition, a couple of retries, qtdeclarative snapshot waiting its turn after that, and only after that I can turn my attention these other packages, assuming the qtbase rebuild resolves the other problems in PPAs.
<Mirv> but if it would be the old PPA builders, the armhf build wouldn't be ready today..
<AmriUnix> hello guys I need to know!!!  can I install ubunti touch onzte grand x in??????
<pitti> didrocks: yay
<didrocks> pitti: hey! ;)
<popey> Happy Friday everyone!
<didrocks> It *is* and happy Friday! :)
<didrocks> popey: thanks for the g+ post btw, it heated my heart ;)
<popey> :D
<popey> thought you'd like that
<didrocks> heh, I still investigated a little bit in the crashers to ensure we were really safe, but all was green!
<didrocks> waiting for ogra_ to wake up to promote an image now (slacker! ;))
<popey> Maybe he's stuck in traffic on that long and terrible commute to the office!?
<popey> I myself had a tricky time this morning climbing over two cats to get to my laptop
<pitti> aka. "coffee maker is broken"? :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> popey: lol
<didrocks> popey: waow, what an adventure! :)
 * didrocks waits for a "I twisted my legs when going to work"
<popey> It is when one of them hasn't been fed yet. You take your life in your hands in our kitchen in the morning.
<popey> Scratched ankles is not an uncommon ailment!
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Anmol> hello everyone!
<Anmol> i need some help
<Anmol> i want to start developing apps for ubuntu touch what programming languages i need to know?
<Anmol> heyy
<Anmol> any one here to help?
<Anmol> i have some questions
<jgdx> Anmol, hi, many questions can be answered over at http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/
<popey> Anmol: hi
<Anmol> i installed ubuntu touch 14.04 on nexus 4  it now shows black screen on boot up  can u tell whatsa the problem?
<popey> Anmol: what process did you follow to install it?
<tvoss> mzanetti, ping
<Anmol> i first flashed android 4.2,2
<Anmol> then i went to fastboot
<Anmol> and flashed all boot recovery and system
<Anmol> then rebooted to recvoery and installed both zips
<Anmol> not it boots with black screen
<tvoss> mzanetti, do you know about some qml component that gives visualization of visible gps satellites?
<popey> can you access the device via adb Anmol ?
<Anmol> yes i can
<popey> Anmol: and do you get an ubuntu prompt?
<Anmol> device is mounted as mtp
<Anmol> yes usind adb shell
<popey> system-image-cli -i
<popey> what version does it report?
<Anmol> current build number: 0 device name: mako channel: daily last update: Unknown
<popey> that looks odd
<Anmol> ? what happened
<Anmol> is there some problem with android version?
<popey> Anmol: what channel is reported?
<Anmol> latest 14.04
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6766765/
<popey> thats what my dev phone looks like
<popey> (nexus 4)
<Anmol> how ca i check that?
<popey> thats the output from "adb shell system-image-cli -i"
<popey> can you pastebin the entire output from yours?
<Anmol> current build number: 0 device name: mako channel: daily last update: Unknown
<Anmol> this is the output i get from terminal
<Anmol> should i try flashing it over another android version?
<popey> hmm
<mzanetti> tvoss: no, I don't think Qt supports that atm
<popey> I don't flash mine the way you did
<Anmol> what version of android you used?
<popey> Anmol: my nexus 4 had whatever it came with, 4.2 probably, i flashed months ago
<popey> i use "phablet-flash" to flash my device
<popey> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install for details of the recommended way to flash devices
<Anmol> i have the manually downloaded the files
<popey> which ones?
<popey> can you tell me which files you grabbed?
<Anmol> manual download the latest daily build 14.04  from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Anmol> boot ,recovery.system armel armhf for mako
<popey> but not the main one, trusty-preinstalled?
<popey> that may be why you have a blank screen
<Anmol> trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<popey> the zip at the bottom
<Anmol> i downloaded it
<Anmol> i flashed it
<Anmol> all five files
<Anmol> i am now flashing again with kitkat android 4.4
<popey> hmm, i don't know. when ogra awakens (shortly) poke him, he will know.
<popey> no, dont do that
<Anmol> why?
<Anmol> kitkat isnt supported?
<popey> not yet
<popey> AIUI
<Anmol> so i should stick with 4.2.2 ?
<popey> hybris needs porting to 4.4
<popey> yes
<popey> for now
<Anmol> okay thanks
<popey> i think it's the radio firmware that breaks us in 4.4
<Anmol> :(
<Anmol> but check dual boot ubuntu and android they have provided with a radio for 4.4
<popey> it'll be fixed soon I suspect
<Anmol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<Anmol> its fixed
<popey> right, it's an older one AIUI
<popey> so that's good
<Anmol> yep
<Anmol> when will ogra_ come back?
<popey> Anmol: soon
<Anmol> okay
<popey> oh, ogra_ is here
<popey> ☻
<Anmol> thanks  :)
<ogra_> morning
<popey> Good morning.
<Anmol> hello morning ogra
<Anmol> i need some help
<ogra_> Anmol, i'm not sure the manual install process still works since we use signed system images
<Anmol> so what should i do?
<popey> we should deprecate them if not.
<ogra_> popey, right, i need to talk to stgraber about that
<Anmol> :(
<popey> Anmol: what OS is your host running?
<Anmol> ubuntu 13.04
<popey> oh, use phablet-flash from the phablet-tools ppa then.
<Anmol> i will have to download it again?
<popey> it will download it
<Anmol> ohh shit :'(
<ogra_> right, what popey said
<Anmol> cant i use the files i downloaded?
<Anmol> manually>
<ogra_> no, they are not  the right ones
<Anmol> okay
<popey> sorry.
<ogra_> these are only the input files for the signed images
<Anmol> so why dont the ubuntu team remove that wrong article :( ?
<Anmol> when manual is not working!!
<popey> Anmol: a valid question
<ogra_> Anmol, because nobody checked manual installs in a while
<Anmol> okay
<popey> thanks for your valuable testing though, now we probably can deprecate that set of instructions!
<popey> so, there is a positive to this ☻
<Anmol> thank you lovely people :)
<popey> heh
<ogra_> Anmol, if they still work and the wikipage just needs changing we will hear that from the system-image developer, but he lives in a US timezone, it will take some hours for him to wake up
<Anmol> okay
<Anmol> i want to start writing apps for ubuntu touch what languages i need to know and some source of tutorials?
<ogra_> http://developer.ubuntu.com should be a good starting point
<popey> qml, qt, c++
<ogra_> html5
<ogra_> :)
<Anmol> thanks and some tutorials?
<ogra_> javascript too ...
<ogra_> see the url above, there should be tutorials
<Anmol> okay please tell me your google account so that i can consult you in future ?
<ogra_> there is also an ubuntu app developer community on google plus where people often share howtos and instructions
<ogra_> just come here or go to #ubuntu-app-devel, thats better (i might not always be around, others might know certain things better etc)
<Anmol> thanks for the help ogra and popey :)
<popey> np
<Anmol> so what should i use to flash it phablet-flash ? just?
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --bootstrap --channel=devel
<Anmol> :)
<popey> and yeah, a bunch of devs hang out in #ubuntu-app-devel
<popey> and we have a G+ community
<Anmol> whats the name of g+ community
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<Anmol> (y)
<Anmol> thanks
<popey> np
<bitnumus> hi all, just flashing ubuntu touch for the first time onto my nexus 10. I'm currently at  (on device)  'ROM may flash stock recovery on boot, fix?'.  The install guide says to wait at any steps like this, should i continue? its been around 15minutes so far
<davmor2> Morning all
<bitnumus> davmor2, morning, can you help with my issue above ?
<davmor2> bitnumus: pass never seen that screen but I know it takes a good long while to flash
<bitnumus> it says 'Ubuntu Update Complete'
<bitnumus> on device that is
<bitnumus> ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<bitnumus> There is no mention of this in >  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<bitnumus> so what am i supposed to do ?
<ogra_> bitnumus, reboot the N10 and see
<bitnumus> i just clicked no
<bitnumus> and i'm into ubuntu now
<bitnumus> first thing, connecting to WiFi, the keyboard is on its side and i can't use it lol
<bitnumus> pretty the shift key closes the keyboard also
<bitnumus> i thought it was stable ?
<ogra_> well, there are reasons we are about to drop everything but N4 and the 2013 N7 soon
<ogra_> file bugs though, so it gets fixed
<ogra_> which channel did you flash
<ogra_> to get your network set up you can use pahblet-network from a laptop with working WLAN, that will copy over the WLAN settings to the N10
<bitnumus> --channel stable
<bitnumus> why drop nxus 10, its probably the best device to use this with
<bitnumus> i won't use it on anything else, maybe my HTC one but not until its actually stable
<ogra_> better use the devel channel, it has far more fixes
<ogra_> stable is really more to provide app devs a non moving base
<bitnumus> ogra_, ok cool, is there a simply way to upgrade from this channel ?
<ogra_> adb shell ...
<ogra_> system-image-cli -c devel -b 0 -v
<ogra_> note that the download manager gives no feedback, just be patient
<bitnumus> Error: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/image-master.tar.xz:NETWORK ERROR
<bitnumus> maybe i'm safest starting frmo scratch
<ogra_> err, did you get your wlan set up yet ?
<ogra_> thats indeed a requirement to download images :)
<bitnumus> ogra_, i've listerally only just touched any of this 30minutes ago
<popey> ☻
<popey> yeah, connect to wifi and then run that command, should work.
<ogra_> right
<popey> or re-flash from scratch
<bitnumus> ok, is that easier than running   phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap   then ?
<popey> not especially
<popey> you don't need --bootstrap
<ogra_> its the same, just running on the device
 * ogra_ upgrades his daily phone to image 132
<ogra_> popey, hmm, did you do an OTA upgrade to 132 when testing it ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> this boot took endlessly long
<popey> and updated my daily phone too
<popey> yes, it did
<pitti> kalikiana, tvoss: any chance to review https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/qtubuntu-sensors/integration-tests/+merge/201742 soon?
<tvoss> pitti, yup, sorry for the delay
<pitti> tvoss: thanks
<pitti> (sorry, I didn't mean to sound "why didn't it happen yet"; just a gentle reminder)
<bitnumus> black screen this time :O
<tvoss> pitti, nothing serious, a question for the qemu-issue mostly
<pitti> tvoss: thanks
<tvoss> pitti, I think noting down the qemu bug for missing timerfd support would be helpful, too
<pitti> tvoss: that's not new from this MP, that's already with the simulation sensor backend in lp:platform-api
<pitti> but TBH, we get a lot of failures in emulated qemu
<pitti> I hope Erik will fix this, he said he was going to work on it
<davmor2> ogra_: can you plug your maguro into your computer and let me know if the mtp works, I'm still getting failures here however the n4 and grouper are working fine
<landstalker> morning
<landstalker> is there a latest version of Ubuntu-Touch I can try on my Nexus 7 2012? The version I got from the installation instructions just boots to a black screen, I can still get on it via adb shell
<ogra_> landstalker, use the devel channel
<landstalker> irc or apt?
<pitti> tvoss: thanks; will update on Monday, I need to leave early today
<pitti> tvoss: i. e. fix the include and point towards the sensor data format documentation
<tvoss> pitti, ack and thx, have a nice weekend
<bitnumus> ogra_, that devel flash is giving a black screen, any ideas?
<ogra_> hmm
<bitnumus> i'm back into CWM
<ogra_> works here
<bitnumus> can i use phablet from here?
<ogra_> as long as there is adb root sccess you should be able to, yes
<ogra_> *access
<bitnumus> might just try it again then
<bitnumus> it keeps asking during the process about flashing a new recovery
<ogra_> yes, it needs to
<bitnumus> 'ROM may flash stock recovery on boot, fix?'.
<bitnumus> yes or no to this, i've been pressing no
<ogra_> you need the ubuntu recovery so gpg works to read the signature of the images
<ogra_> other recovery images do not have gpg on board
<bitnumus> so is that a yes or no? lol
<bitnumus> the install guide says to press nothing
<ogra_> right, it should do that automatically
<bitnumus> it doesnt, so what to press here
<bitnumus> also, "phablet-flash will not work unless you have booted your device (it must not be displaying the boot loader screen and "adb devices" should list your device). "
<bitnumus> so i can't even flash it now ?
<ogra_> you should see a robot on violet background with a progressbar underneath during the process
<ogra_> if you see that, it uses the ubuntu  recovery
<bitnumus> not sure if i'm explaining myself well enough, its giving me a prompt which i pasted above
<ogra_> i have no idea where that prompt could come from
<ogra_> unless you use --bootstrap or some such
<bitnumus> well i can't do anything now, so should i reinstall android and then use phablet again ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> if you have the ubuuntu recovery you can just flash again
<bitnumus> no i'm in default recovery
<bitnumus> android laying on his back
<ogra_> thats not recovery
<ogra_> thats fastboot flash mode
<bitnumus> right
<bitnumus> its CWM
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> thats in the rom of the hone
<ogra_> *phone
<ogra_> (with a giant "Start" on the screen by default)
<bitnumus> its CWM 6.0.2.8
<bitnumus> has ubuntu logo!
<ogra_> ah, sounds good then
<ogra_> (but there shoulld be no lying android)
<bitnumus> yea there isn't now i was on the home bit
<bitnumus> ok i can get it via adb
<bitnumus> in*
<ogra_> so all is good ...
<landstalker> bitnumus: you installing on a Nexus 7? I'm getting a black screen when I try to boot into Ubuntu Touch
<bitnumus> landstalker, nexus 10 for me
<bitnumus> ogra_, in what respect? lol
<bitnumus> do i need to try and install it manually from here then
<ogra_> bitnumus, you got the right recovery in place already
<ogra_> no
<bitnumus> phablet wont let me do anything
<ogra_> it should just bot
<bitnumus> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<ogra_> (note that the first boot takes quite long)
<bitnumus> no, it keeps cycling google,  google,   google
<ogra_> ~2min or a little more
<bitnumus> i need to flash it again, how can i do that from recovery
<ogra_> use "-d manta" with phablet-flash
<landstalker> bitnumus: you sound like you're having the same issue as me. I have boot, recovery and system installed via fastboot flash and the last two steps involve installing the zip's. I do that, then it's supposed to boot into Ubuntu Touch, but doesn't.
<ogra_> landstalker, you need to use phablet-flash ... i dont think the manual process works anymore
<bitnumus> ERROR:phablet-flash:Backup requested but cannot be completed succesfully, try with --system-image-ready if the system is already on an Image Based Ubuntu System to force it or use --bootstrap if data saving is not important or the system is not already on an Image Based Ubuntu System
<bitnumus> i'll try with that switch then ogra_ ?
<bitnumus> --system-image-ready
<landstalker> ogra_: don't think that's available in Fedora :)
<ogra_> bitnumus, no, --bootstrap instead
<landstalker> oh, maybe it is
<bitnumus> ogra_, same prompt
<bitnumus> ROM may flash stock recovery on boot, Fix?   >  Yes, no, go back
<landstalker> this phablet-flash is downloading: quantal named images, I installed trusty. Which is right?
<ogra_> landstalker, you want trusty
<ogra_> bitnumus, wait for sergiuens to come around, he maintains phablet-flash ... i have never seen that prompt
<popey> are you using phablet-flash from the ppa?
<popey> apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<bitnumus> yes
<bitnumus> that prompt aside, its booted but screen is blank again
<bitnumus> installation according to phablet successfully finished
<bitnumus> ah, we're there!
<landstalker> no, phablet-tools from here popey: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/23727034/dir/fedora_19/com/phablet-tools-0.1-6.1.noarch.rpm.html
<bitnumus> ey keyboard is fixed
<bitnumus> whats ogra_ , popey
<bitnumus> thanks**
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> but dont expect to much, the N10 has quality problems ...
<ogra_> (like the old N7 does)
<landstalker> I'll wait for this to finish, see if it bricks my N7, then if not, I'll change the URL to trusty and let it try again.
<asac> bzoltan1: is the framework version used anywhere right now in click meta data etc.?
<ogra_> saucy is definitely far behind trusty ... it was a snaphot to give app devs a non moving target, it lacks a lot of features that were added throughout the trusty cycle
<ogra_> asac, iirc in click
<asac> bzoltan1: so if we would move to 14.04 framework, will the click apps just be disabled and not be available for download from store ?
<asac> e.g. if i install an image that doesnt have 13.10 framework anymore, does all that stuff work?
 * ogra_ guesses thats rather a question for the click lens developers than for the sdk team 
<asac> beuno: ^^ maybe also you for the store side
<asac> beuno: do you guys already honor framework versionm somehow when serving what click apps are installable?
<bzoltan1> asac: the dfault framework in the  templates  is ubuntu-sdk-13.10
<bzoltan1> asac: I do not know how the framework field of the manifest file is handled on the platform side.
<bzoltan1> asac: as far as I know you can still force to install click packages and ignore the frameworks
<asac> right
<asac> so i think we need to find out:
<asac>  1. does our image disable apps that have no compatible framework anymore
<asac>  2. does the store already honour this and connected to that: does the click scope etc. actually send that info to store
<asac> bzoltan1: force install?
<asac> bzoltan1: do we have special "force" UI?
<ogra_> asac, from cmdline
<asac> or is that through cmdline?
<asac> ah... sure
<asac> well that makes sense
 * beuno reads
<asac> but in the click scope etc. we should disable/grey out the apps that dont work anymore, no?
<beuno> asac, bzoltan1, yes
<beuno> the client tells the server what framework(s) it has
<ogra_> not grey out ... hide them
<beuno> and the server filters results based o that
<asac> beuno: so click scope sends you a list of frameworks supported by device?
<beuno> asac, it does
<asac> beuno: a list? :)
<asac> or just one?
<asac> sorry, need to double check so i dont makea  check mark on something
<beuno> asac, just one atm, still need to change it to support multiple ones
<beuno> which is what I have on my plate right now
<beuno> the transition between framework story
<Anmol> hi everyone :)
<Anmol> can i backup my ubuntu touch from recovery?
<Anmol> #ubuntu-app-devel
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the new qtdeclarative snapshot + cherry picks is now in beta2 PPA, but I'm not yet noticing new successful builds with help from that after relaunching a bunch of them
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> at least they should fail "later"?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the problem of course is that there are so many packages that I fail to remember which failed so that maybe could succeed now
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the toolkit still fails i gather?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, looks similar to before
<tsdgeos> damn
<tsdgeos> do you have the url?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+sourcepub/3829605/+listing-archive-extra only amd64 so far, looks familiar. but I wonder if it's because of qtpim would be broken and I've one branch from Chris to fix its own tests now which I'm planning to test next.
<tsdgeos> let me see if i can repro that here
<Mirv> not that datepicker for example would directly use it, but still ui-toolkit uses qtpim in some places
<Mirv> I also uploaded test build of telepathy-qt5 now so I can push the branch for proposing (and have the branch build meanwhile unblocking more packages)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: are you building ubuntu-ui-toolkit package or ubuntu-ui-toolkit  from bzr?
<landstalker> hmm, I don't think Ubuntu Touch works on Nexus 7 wifi (2012) if you're trying manual. I did try phablet-flash but as I don't run Ubuntu on my desktop, this didnt' work
<Mirv> tsdgeos: bzr trunk always
<tsdgeos> ok
<Mirv> so those builds come from Launchpad recipe like https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+recipe/daily-qt52-ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<Mirv> it's possible that now the problems me and zsombi got are gone, but they were not the same as what happens on the PPA builders in the first place
<landstalker> out of interest, for anyone that has done this, once you flash the trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip image file (you've rebooted and the android has installed it, without error) on the next reboot when it should go into Ubuntu Touch, how long does it take on your screens to show this?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: zsombi: it's now failing in tst_Layouts::testCase_OverlaidInItemLayout for me
<tsdgeos> i can't repro the crash in the ppa builders
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<landstalker> any suggestions on what useful information I can glean from a freshly installed Ubuntu Touch Trusty on a 2012 Nexus 7 which doen't display anything on screen but that I can get a root shell via adb shell?
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/edge-skin.tgz could one of you pull that into the tree (and tell the emulator to use that skin)
<ogra_> should go under the skins dir
<daker> pixel perfect edge skin or not
<ogra_> daker, well, working edge skin :)
<daker> :)
<ogra_> it doesnt use 720p currently
<sergiusens> ogra_, yup
<ogra_> need to experiment with the pixel density settings for that, but i'll keep it updated on changes
<mandel> barry, I'm fixing the logging from udm, I have plans to move the logs from /var/log/syslog to /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager.log with rolling logs, what do you think about it?
<sergiusens> no rolling logs on the phone :-)
<mandel> sergiusens, wait, what?
<mandel> sergiusens, so I just step on them?
<sergiusens> mandel, I think so; ogra_ ?
<mandel> ew.. I'm ok with removing the old ones etc.. but for debugging will be a small pita
<ogra_> we use logrotate atm
<sergiusens> ogra_, I would argue that we are storing to many logs
<ogra_> you would need to provide a "throw them away" config for it
<sergiusens> mandel, yeah, de`bug is fine; production ain't
<ogra_> de'bug :) the dutch developer
<ogra_> sergiusens, we might, i think we shrunk the amount a lot already
<mandel> ogra_, ok, cause I just made the change to glog from qdbug (it sucks) and I'm rotating logs, can you point me to some docs about the throw them away config??
<ogra_> man logrotate ? or man logrotate.conf
<mandel> ogra_, thx, I'll take a look
 * mandel lunch 
<ogra_> there is a lot of stuff in /etc/logrotate.d/
<Mirv> arrr multitasking
<sergiusens> ogra_, that was my dying keyboard :-)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so just forget I mentioned qtpim, I managed to make sure Chris' patch works to fix test building and all tests pass, so it's not related at least in any way. it's all about how ui-toolkit triggers something in QML/V4/xvfb/etc..
<ogra_> :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah :/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the thing is, i'm running a chroot with xvfb too
<tsdgeos> so i'm confused of why it fails on the ppa and not here :S
 * ogra_ notes that argentinian keyboards start speaking dutch when they die 
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's a US keyboard; aregntinian ones are useless, the main key I use '/' needs a modifier ;-)
<sergiusens> and is out of reach...
<ogra_> same as german where / is shift+7
<Mirv> tsdgeos: telepathy-qt5 looks good so far, I'm updating the symbols still
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<landstalker> could be this bug:       https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tf101/+bug/1153306
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1153306 in Ubuntu on the Asus TF101 "Ubuntu phablet-armhf image does not boot on Asus TF101" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> landstalker, unllikely, that bug is so old that it wont apply to any of the recent images
<ogra_> the whole image design changed several times since
<ogra_> the current trusty image definitely works here on a grouper (N7)
<ogra_> (with the known graphics driver issues though)
<popey> we should "wontfix" all the old TF101 bugs
<popey> or at least review them
<tsdgeos> +1
<cwayne> what's our plan re: maguro and grouper and manta bugs?
<landstalker> ogra_: any preferred place for me to dump a logcat?
<ogra_> cwayne, integrate the fixs for them the community sends us :P
<ogra_> *fixes
<cwayne> good answer :D
<landstalker> ogra_: I wonder if the 8GB Nexus 7 is different in anyway to the 16GB or 32GB varients
<ogra_> landstalker, i'm running trusty image 132 just fine on my 8G N7 here
<ogra_> hmm,, or ... well ... i did last night ... now the battery is dead once again
<landstalker> ogra_: is that the one listed here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
 * cwayne ran 131 on grouper yesterday succesfully fwiw
<Mirv> yay, qtubuntu-camera fixed and built! thanks tsdgeos + jhodapp for looking at qtvideo-node next
<ogra_> landstalker, it is the latest image from the trusty channel you get with phablet-flash ... the files on cdimage are only the input files for the system ikmages phablet-flash uses
<jhodapp> Mirv, np, btw do you need this done quickly, or in the next few weeks?
<ogra_> but yeah, /current has the files that are used for building 132
<landstalker> ok, I'm not running Ubuntu on my desktop and the only available phablet-flash that is in an rpm is quite old
<landstalker> phablet-tools-0.1-6.1
<ogra_> well, phablet-flash is just python
<landstalker> ok, I could unpack the .deb I guess if its just a python script
<ogra_> you should be able to pull the bzr tree and run it from there if your fedora install has the necessary bits and pieces installed
<sergiusens> landstalker, use the go one
<ogra_> oh, right, there is a go one now
<landstalker> whats go?
<ogra_> a language
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> landstalker, http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/phablet-flash-in-golang/1297/2?u=sergiusens
<sergiusens> I bet it would work if I just give you the binary
<landstalker> right, how is that better then a python version?
<landstalker> I was about to look at getting the files from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/files
<sergiusens> it should work everywhere without to many hassles
<ogra_> right, go usually builds static binaries, you should just be able to execute it
<sergiusens> just grab the deb and extract it and use it from anywhere
<landstalker> for those who might be interested, this is my logcat: http://pastebin.com/1vF0LN5n
<Mirv> jhodapp: preferably ~quickly, since we'd like to have images with Qt 5.2 enabled (= everything rebuilt) soon, but that said there are some more highly visible packages having problems at this very moment
<Mirv> so not a few weeks, but not "TODAAAYY!" either :)
<jhodapp> Mirv, that's what I suspected, I'll see if I can change qtvideo-node without much issue
<popey> sergiusens: approved calendar
<landstalker> ok, I'm with you, go probably a better/easier way
<ok> hallo
<Guest91595> ok
<Guest91595> ubuntu touc for galaxy s4
<barry> mandel, sergiusens shouldn't the system itself prune logs when/if appropriate?  it shouldn't be up to each application to manage its logs - the behavior would be too inconsistent
<ogra_> sergiusens, so looking at the emulator documentation, we should either use -scale or -dpi-device to force the pixel compression ... both are ignored for me (though my emulator install isnt up to date, but i dont think we changed anything that would them be not ignored)
<ogra_> *would make them
<landstalker> sergiusens: I'm kind of presuming you wrote udbflash? I'm running udbflash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed-customized --bootstrap
<sergiusens> barry, yeah, I agree with that
<barry> i just want logs that are useful :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, let me check
<sergiusens> landstalker, read the comment bellow
<ogra_> barry, thats why i said we should have a throw away rule for logrotate
<landstalker> sergiusens: ahhh crap, didn't notice the name change. It seems to be doing it's stuff anyway. Currently it's rebooted into recovery
<ogra_> landstalker, not sure youwant -customized :)
 * ogra_ would have gone with "devel" only for a start ... 
<ogra_> that contains the tested images
<landstalker> it's ok, it didn't work anyway. I've no idea what each image breaks down to. I'll shoot for devel as it rebooted into recovery, I assume to install via autodeploy, but nothing happened. So going to run it again.
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, i take that back ... with -scale 320dpi i now get an emulator window about twice as big as my fullHD screen here :P
<landstalker> now going with: ./ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap --wipe
<landstalker> hmm, devel is installing stable version 101
<landstalker> [lee@fedora17 bin]$ ./ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap --wipe
<landstalker> 2014/01/17 14:29:02 Device is |grouper|
<landstalker> 2014/01/17 14:29:03 Flashing version 101 from stable channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device grouper
<landstalker> 2014/01/17 14:29:03 saucy is a channel alias to stable
<ogra_> then try trusty ...
<ogra_> instead of devel
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^that looks kind of wrong
<landstalker> I'll try that once it's finished, I'm not sure what stage it's upto so don't want to potentially brick it
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> ok, -scale 0.1 gets me a 64px wide emulator window
<ogra_> looks cute though
 * ogra_ wonders if he can interact with that small screen 
<landstalker> is it a "term" of endearment?
 * landstalker gets his coat
<ogra_> haha, i can !
<ogra_> cute
<ogra_> barbie phone on my desktop
<popey> mzanetti: https://twitter.com/bbcclick - most recent tweet ☻
<mzanetti> popey: who's bbcclick?
<popey> BBC - The TV company, Click is their tech show
<mzanetti> ah, cool :)
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006m9ry
<sergiusens> landstalker, ogra_ the 'ubuntu-system' shouldn't be there!
<davmor2> mzanetti: is it nearly landed yet? will be the chant at you till it lands now you know that right ;)
<sergiusens> landstalker, you don't need to wipe if you are bootstrapping
<mzanetti> davmor2: I'm afraid so :D
<sergiusens> popey, slick
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/emulator/tiny-emulator.png
<ogra_> aint it sweet ?
<popey> awwww
<popey> like it's been put in the oven and shrunk
<ogra_> and you can interact with it
<popey> like a shrinky-dinky
<ogra_> yeah, kept it in the pocket when doing laundry
<popey> hehe
<landstalker> ahh ok sergiusens I was just applying the phablet command and making assumptions
<mzanetti> this is how it always looks like on my retina screen ^^
<ogra_> just had to dry it ... still working :)
<mzanetti> can I make it bigger now?
<landstalker> third time a charm, does this seem reasonable? ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap
<davmor2> ogra_: NO we are meant to keep the announcement a ubuntu touch for rings a secret.  D'oh
<ogra_> mzanetti, you should be able to hack the start script and use the -scale parameter for the emulator command
<mzanetti> nice... so I might be able to use it finally :)
<mzanetti> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> davmor2, i totally didnt mention what project it is for, *you* just reveled it
<ogra_> *revealed
<ogra_> mzanetti, though it might be that it doesnt accept values above 1.0
<mzanetti> waaahhh :D
<ogra_> (the shot is with 0.1)
<davmor2> ogra_: touche
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, if you rebuild android; the skin will come (needs new tar)
<ogra_> yay, thanks
<ogra_> just have to make a proper icon now
<sergiusens> ogra_, don't have access/knowledge on where the tar was built
<sergiusens> cwayne, care to do a small review for me?
<ogra_> yeah, lets leave that to xnox or rsalveti
<sergiusens> ogra_, I think stgraber can as well
<ogra_> i think the package has a get-upstream-source in debian/rules or so
<sergiusens> ogra_, you can always distro patch ;-)
<ogra_> but before i break it i'll rather wait :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, I can add the skin to ubuntu-emulator itself as well
<ogra_> yeah, that would be good
<sergiusens> I was thinking it might even be a better idea
<ogra_> yup
<sergiusens> ogra_, let me just do that
<ogra_> definitely better during development so we dont need to rebuild the world for it
<ogra_> especially as long as we dont have the right scale value and resolution i will likely have to adjust the png a few times til it is right
<cwayne> sergiusens: sure thing
<sergiusens> cwayne, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/goget-ubuntu-touch/list_cmd/+merge/201871
<jdstrand> cyphermox: hi! I'm a dogfooder and I'm seeing some odd dns issues on my phone
<cyphermox> ah?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: so, I'm on wireless right not (ie, not 3g) and have a local 192.168 address on wlan0
<jdstrand> (fine)
<landstalker> sergiusens: ./ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap just seems to hang
<jdstrand> cyphermox: and I see that dnsmasq is using the correct resolvers (also fine)
<jdstrand> cyphermox: however, it seems when I plug my phone into my laptop via usb, rmnet_usb0 get setup like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6768316/
<jdstrand> cyphermox: and then my phone starts making dns queries to 10.177.0.34:53
<landstalker> ok, think I got it. I rebooted using adb into bootloader
<cyphermox> weird. why is 3G getting brought up when you plug USB/
<jdstrand> yes :)
<jdstrand> which is why I'm talking to you :)
<cyphermox> could you send me more logs?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: sure, what do you want?
<cyphermox> jdstrand: just syslog, but there should be more relevant data before the "Auto-activating"
<jdstrand> yeah
<ogra_> mzanetti, aha
<cyphermox> I wonder if you have an extra gadget enabled for some reason, and that pokes NM into believing rmnet_usb0 is to be activated
<ogra_> mzanetti, "<scale> is a number between 0.1 and 3 that represents the desired scaling factor. "
<jdstrand> cyphermox: fyi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6768325/
<mzanetti> ogra_: nice. 2 should work for me
<ogra_> mzanetti, so upwards should work fine
<jdstrand> cyphermox: extra gadget?
<cyphermox> jdstrand: rmnet_usb0 is the device for 3G
<landstalker> nope, didn't work
<cyphermox> yeah
<landstalker> 2014/01/17 14:57:13 Cannot push /home/lee/.cache/ubuntuimages/devel/grouper/version-132.tar.xz to device
<cyphermox> jdstrand: like enabled rndis in sys.usb.config
<jdstrand> cyphermox: radvd is on this network
<cyphermox> but in general, NM can try to bring up any valid connections if some details change about the devices, though I don't understand why it would catch any random usb connection. I should relaly be looking for an USB network device
<cyphermox> jdstrand: radvd on rmnet_usb0?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: let me double check the correlation with plugging in the device to the laptop
<cyphermox> most providers don't do IPv6
<jdstrand> cyphermox: no, sorry, on wlan0-- but it doesn't actually get an ip cause of the config I use
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> we can look at IPv6 separately because I expect you'd see the exact same behavior on a desktop
<jdstrand> cyphermox: actually, I made an assumption between plugging the device into the laptop and the device name. I unplugged, waited a few moments then plugged back in and syslog didn't show any change on rmnet_usb0
<jdstrand> cyphermox: so the question is-- why are both up
 * jdstrand gets you syslog
<cyphermox> jdstrand: did you disconnect cellular yourself, and if so, how did you do it?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: I did not disconnect or connect cellular myself
<jdstrand> cyphermox: I have in the past, but not today
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, I'd expect cellular to be up whenever it's available, unless explicitly disconnected
<mandel> barry, I'll add rolling logs and will take a look what needs to be done for logrotate
<cyphermox> so that should explain the extra nameservers there -- those are nameservers from the cellular data connection
<jdstrand> cyphermox: so you are saying it is behaving as expected?
<mandel> barry, the change to have our own file is not an issue for you, correct?
<cyphermox> jdstrand: I think it is? unless there's extra things in syslog. what are you expecting it to do at this point?
<jdstrand> cyphermox: yes, definitely from the cellular connection based on the log
<barry> mandel: just the opposite - i think it's a big win
<mandel> barry, great then :)
<jdstrand> cyphermox: wouldn't I only have an ip if data was on? and if I'm on wireless, shouldn't data be off? and if not, if on on wireless, shouldn't it do the queries through it?
<cyphermox> no, cellular data would still be on, but the routing should make it so that it doesn't get used
<cyphermox> I see what you mean then
<cyphermox> the DNS entries probably should not be there,
<jdstrand> cyphermox: right, I noticed this because dns queries were going to the cell dns servers via my default route, rather than using the ones for wlan0
<cyphermox> yeah
<jdstrand> cyphermox: do you still need syslog?
<cyphermox> maybe not after all
<cyphermox> this is somewhat of a conflicting requirement though. You might want to always have the other devices' DNS entries if you're connected to wired and wireless on a desktop, for instance
<jdstrand> shall I file a bug? and if so, against what?
<cyphermox> yes, please file a bug against network-manager
<balloons> ping mardy
<cyphermox> maybe I should explicitly exclude modem devices when merging DNS data
<cwayne> pitti: cyphermox: I think we're ready to upload the systemd changes for machine-info
<cyphermox> cwayne: ack
<cyphermox> awe_: I'm seeing something weird here
<awe_> where's here?
<cyphermox> awe_: after restart ofono because I found my phone was not connected to mobile data, I get a message about no SIM being present
<cyphermox> awe_: my phone
<awe_> mako?
<awe_> can you take a quick peek @ the syslog and tell me if there are any ofonod error messages?
<awe_> cyphermox, actually pretty sure it was maguro that could have issues with SIM & power-on; there's a MR pending that makes online/offline work much better; maguro had an issue where SIM_STATUS and IO calls would fail if the radio wasn't "Online"; whereas mako allowed these operations
<cyphermox> this is on mako
<cyphermox> let me check if there's something
<awe_> ok; fyi the pending MR is: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/rilmodem-power-ussd/+merge/200909
<awe_> rsalveti, any ETA on this one?
<awe_> rsalveti, also may have another following soon on it's heels for a couple of recent bugs
<landstalker> sergiusens: sorry, doesn't appear to work. It gets as far as rebooting into recovery to flash, then nothing happens
<landstalker> http://pastebin.com/cK2jz44K
<Elleo> bfiller: this is me (Mike Sheldon) on IRC for future reference :)
<bfiller> Elleo: thanks Mike :)
<cyphermox> awe_: there were issues with reading SIM structures earlier, but it didn't block a connection from being established
<cyphermox> I'll reboot, watch it, and if it happens again I'll let you know
<awe_> cyphermox, ok, if it does please get me the log messages for ofonod
<awe_> cyphermox, there usually a couple log messages for certain SIM/USIM files that can't be read
<awe_> because ofono tries to read as many files as it can, and some just aren't defined
<awe_> but if the SIM is coming up !present, then that's something else...
<awe_> also, if you hit it again, and you're feeling adventurous, grab the debs from the MR I posted above and try 'em
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> awe_: seeing SMS History probe for modem.
<cyphermox>  are you keeping SMS in the SIM store now? :)
<awe_> no
<awe_> SMS history is used for SMS delivery report notification
<awe_> no SIM write support in rilmodem
<awe_> however that might change soon, as it's something used by the message-waiting interface
<cyphermox> heh, I was just asking because I didn't remember seeing that message before
<awe_> it's been for a few weeks now...
<cyphermox> I don't spend huge amounts of time looking at syslog on my phone, the urfkill development happens on my laptop first and then transfers on the phone when it looks like it works
<jdstrand> cyphermox: fyi, bug #1270189
<ubot5> bug 1270189 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Touch devices are using cellular DNS servers over wifi connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270189
<jdstrand> cyphermox: I put in some more thought on how to resolve it in the bug
<cyphermox> ogra_: /persist, does that come up on boot in Ubuntu or does that come from when the android container starts?
<cyphermox> jdstrand: thanks!
<ogra_> cyphermox, /persist ?
<cyphermox> yeah
<ogra_> never head of that
<ogra_> *heard
<cyphermox> /android/persist :)
<cyphermox> like /android/firmware and whatnot
<cyphermox> it's just another partition that comes straight from the device
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, then it comes from android, very weird, i dont have that here
<sergiusens> landstalker, restart the adb server as root; your udev rules might be missing some bits
<cyphermox> ogra_: on mako?
<ogra_> cyphermox, yeah
<cyphermox> if you don't have it bluetooth wouldn't be able to start
<Anmol> hi developers :)
<Anmol> i have a question
 * ogra_ checks again 
<balloons> ping kenvandine -- has mardy just not been around? Still wondering about online accounts api :-)
<ogra_> cyphermox, oh, i do ...
<ogra_> cyphermox, definitely an android thing
<davmor2> Anmol: you are best to just ask then if someone can help they will
<cyphermox> crap :(
<kenvandine> balloons, not sure, i haven't talked to him in a couple days
<Anmol> i want to dual boot nexus 4 with ubuntu touch i ran the script dualboot.sh
<Anmol> can i use the files downloaded from phablet flash on my desktop on that installer?>
<ogra_> cyphermox, why ?
<cyphermox> hoping it's there early enough to rely on it in a udev rule
<ogra_> it will most likely be mounted by the initrd
<ogra_> udev starts really late inteh boot anyway
<ogra_> after the container
<Anmol> ogra!! how are you! i used phablet flash and it booted into ubuntu Thanks
<Anmol> cna i dual boot using those files?
<ogra_> Anmol, enjoy :)
<ogra_> no idea, i never used dual boot
<pmcgowan> ondra, ^^
<ogra_> yeah, ask ondra
<Anmol> ondra
<cyphermox> ogra_: thanks, going to give it a spin
<landstalker> sergiusens: it's already running as root and I've got a full udev ruleset, remember, I was able to manually do all the steps, it just wouldn't boot
<sergiusens> landstalker, I can't remember what I have not read :-)
<ondra> pmcgowan: looking
<ondra> Anmol:
<ogra_> sergiusens, what ?!?
 * ogra_ shakes head
<ogra_> you really need to work on that :P
<sergiusens> ogra_, lol; I was about to explain it in detail for you
<ogra_> :)
<landstalker> sergiusens: ahh ok, I've already gone through the manual steps, fastboot flash the three files, then adb push both zip's and install, one at a time using autodeploy.zip name
<sergiusens> landstalker, so you ran ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --channel devel ?
<sergiusens> landstalker, that's not how you get latest though
<landstalker> I'm currently doing this, from the initial bootloader screen
<landstalker> ./ubuntu-device-flash -bootstrap -channel=trusty
<landstalker> that has taken me into recovery, and is currently: 2014/01/17 15:43:41 Done pushing /home/lee/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/device-7b30ad21714dba06f9022d6d43c8dbe5fa93854b0db167b440d333434f57242b.tar.xz.asc to device
<ogra_> looks fine
<ogra_> it should start flashing
<landstalker> so the device is sat on recovery screen, and I'm just waiting :)
<landstalker> is its anything like my last attempts, it will end with these lines
<landstalker> 2014/01/17 15:32:59 Created ubuntu_command: /home/lee/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu_commands394727820
<landstalker> 2014/01/17 15:32:59 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<landstalker> then nothing seemed to happen, I went looking for the ubuntu_commands file and it wasn't there
<landstalker> ahhh it's doing it now
<landstalker> spin you little android bleeder
<sergiusens> landstalker, grouper you say
<sergiusens> it's veeeery slow
<landstalker> we talking tens of minutes or hours here?
<sergiusens> remember; look at the device screen only if there's an error on the console you ran the command from ;-)
<sergiusens> landstalker, minutes; 10 minutes to push, 10 to flash iirc
<sergiusens> dont't use grouper myself for that specific reason, slow io
<landstalker> well, it had quite and device was left on recovery screen. 10 minutes is fine, I've been playing with those numbers. I've tried this about 10 times now, using manual and your method, and the phablet-flash tool what was in rpm
<landstalker> I thought grouper was Nexus 7?
<ogra_> it is
<ogra_> the 2012 version
<ogra_> sergiusens, but shouldnt he see the android with the progressbar underneath ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, not while files are pushing
<sergiusens> just messages on host
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ hasnt flashed from scratch in a while 
<ogra_> OTA makes you lazy
<balloons> kenvandine, anyone else I can speak to or ?
<landstalker> I've currently got the progress bar, so I'm happy it's doing, ooo, rebooting
<landstalker> Google... Google... Googlee.... Googlee... come on, give me purple
<landstalker> black screen, hmm
<landstalker> Oooooo, woot
<ogra_> patience
<ogra_> :)
<landstalker> well, no, I actually had to press the power button to wake it :)
<landstalker> so, can I be the first to say, this is not a simple install :D
<ogra_> yeah, the first boot might take lonnger than the screen timeout
<ogra_> it is, if you have an ubuntu machine to install from :)
<landstalker> true, but needing ubuntu to install ubuntu, a bit of that snake head tail thing going on, arboris?
<ogra_> then it is just one copy/paste from the wiki after you installed the phablet-tools package
<sil2100> tvoss: hello!
<beuno> also, the target is for it to be pre-installed, right?  :)
<ogra_> landstalker, you might hit a display driver bug where the display turns into a disco strobe ... in case you get that, adb shell rm /home/phablet/.display-mir && adb shell reboot
<ogra_> that will switch you to surfaceflinger
<landstalker> great, thanks. So, is sergiusens doesn't use grouper, what DO you use?
<sergiusens> mako, manta
<ogra_> mako ...
<ogra_> maguro, grouper, manta for fiddling with stuff ...
<ogra_> but mako as my daily phone
<landstalker> all on a Nexus 7?
<ogra_> no, nexus4 ...
<landstalker> right, works, connected to my wireless
<ogra_> (mako is nexus4)
<landstalker> yeah,I'm on Nexus 7, so used grouper as I thought I would. So Nexus 7 2012 device is a bit slow for Ubuntu, not the image?
<ogra_> grouper (nexus7) uses a tegra chip ... the driver isnt so great with Mir
<ogra_> the best supported device we have is the mako (nexus4) ... thats snappy as hell
<landstalker> I do have a Nexus 4, but its my phone, I barely use my Nexus 7
<ogra_> my nexus4 is my phone too ;)
<landstalker> ok, does doing the above you mentioned, without getting the strobe, switch from Mir to surfaceflinger?
<ogra_> sure
<nocomp> ola
<ogra_> note that it disables some features that are only available in Mir
<ogra_> so i wouldnt switch to SF if i dont need to
<landstalker> I see
<landstalker> briefly, what features would I lose?
<landstalker> lol, just got strobe bug and now black screen
<landstalker> I've touched it about 30 times including typing in a very long code
<ogra_> app management works differently
<landstalker> ahh its back again
<doflah> what's the difference between QtMobility Sensors and QtSensors and is either supported on mako yet?
<pmcgowan> doflah, qtsensors is supported, qtmobility is deprecated with 5.0
<OttOmanTR> I hope Ubuntu Touch would bring more secure OS than Android http://blogs.360.cn/360mobile/2014/01/17/oldboot-the-first-bootkit-on-android/
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, http://mdeslaur.blogspot.de/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-and-user-privacy.html
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: reading
<doflah> okay, I imported QtSensors 5.0 and included a RotationSensor - qtcreator gives it a red underline, but the program seems to run anyway
<doflah> and mako is giving me readingChanged events so it looks like it's working
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: Is it the same security model that iOS using?
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, no
<ogra_> it is the model that was developed for Ubuntu Touch
<OttOmanTR> I saw a dialog on an iPhone that was informing me that xxxx app is wanting to access the address book.
<ogra_> sure, there might be similarities in the UI
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: ok
<OttOmanTR> ogra_:  android's not having selective permissions is so stupid
<landstalker> ok, thanks all, I've got to get some real work done now though. I'll consider writing a guide for Fedora installing Ubuntu Touch based on my findings and what worked for me. thank you all
<ogra_> enjoy
<mardy> balloons: hi! I'm on parental leave, just checking IRC from time to time
<balloons> mardy, hi! Sorry to bother you while on leave! I'm trying to figure out the best way to use an online account as part of an autopilot test. It seems elopio too is looking into this. I was hoping perhaps there was a better way than what I've started hacking on
<balloons> so I guess if I can bug you long enough to ask, is there an api or good way to do this? Or no?
<mardy> balloons: what do you mean by "use an online account"? Is it something that you'd do from the app being tested, or from the python test itself?
<balloons> mardy, so we have an app that in this case connects with evernote. I need to test the app. The tests can run if I've already setup an evernote account and authenticated it in online accounts. We need a way to do this programmatically so the autopilot test can run on a fresh machine using a test account
<rickspencer3> sergiusens not sure if you're around, but you seem like a good guy for this question
<rickspencer3> I suspect that my phone's drive is full
<rickspencer3> wondering if there are any system dirs or anything that I should check to make sure there's not cruft filling up the drive somewhere (and a related bug to fix)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, logs most likely
<ogra_> (as we discussed a few times today ... we need to make sure they get thrown away, not rotated)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so, known issue I should drop it, or do you want me to look?
<mardy> balloons: OK, so I'd say that your best bet is using account-console
<ogra_> rickspencer3, drop it ?
<mardy> balloons: it's a command-line tool which you can use to create accounts
<balloons> mardy, oO.. tell me more :-)
<rickspencer3> drop it == assume that you assume folks have it handled, just rm * in /var/logs and go about my business ;)
<mardy> balloons: it's written in python, so if you prefer you could even directly steal its code and do the creation from within your autopilot test
<ogra_> rickspencer3, well, depends how full it is :)
<ogra_> rickspencer3, du -hcs /var/log/*
<mardy> balloons: there's one big catch, though...
<rickspencer3> hmmm, I know -h, but not cs
 * rickspencer3 tries
<mardy> balloons: soon we'll enforce access control on the accounts
<rickspencer3> 844M	total
<rickspencer3> seems like a lot of logs ;)
<ogra_> geeez !
<mardy> balloons: meaning that before an app will be able to use an account, it needs to ask permissions to the user
<rickspencer3> ogra_,
<rickspencer3> 265M	/var/log/kern.log
<rickspencer3> 311M	/var/log/kern.log.1
<mardy> balloons: and this will involve popping up a UI, and doing some stuff
<ogra_> wow
<rickspencer3> the kernel logs are quite nuaghty
<rickspencer3> syslogs too
<ogra_> rickspencer3, file a bug please
<balloons> mardy, will there be a way to avoid doing that for our tests?
<mardy> balloons: I tried, but I couldn't do that with autopilot (at least, not on the device)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, will do
<cwayne> pitti: ping (re: systemd + livecdrootfs)
<ogra_> thx
<balloons> elopio, see above and follow along :-) ^^
<balloons> mardy, is this an apparmor thing or something in online accounts or ?
<mardy> balloons: yes, it makes sense that we add a new parameter to the account-console tool, to add a certain app to the ACL
<ogra_> rickspencer3, feel free to assign me, i'll look next week
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, check /var/crash
<rickspencer3> ogra_, may I assume it's safe to rm all those logs?
<pmcgowan> that gets big here
<mardy> balloons: both; OA uses apparmor to determine who's the caller, and decides whether to allow the access or not
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, 800M logs is already a lot
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah I have 300M
<ogra_> but yeah, crashes too
<rickspencer3> this is why we have Avengers
<rickspencer3> I bet since i use my pone so much ... I get bitten by this worse than some
<elopio> balloons, mardy: reading.
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, delete all the .gz files thats safe
<cwayne> mardy: hey (since you're here :) ) is the app-access branch waiting for that mir re-parenting bug?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, what project do you want me to file the bug agains?
<ogra_> pitti, ev, is there any way we could clean up /var/crash regulary (i.e. throw away .crash files if they didnt get processed for a week or some such)
<elopio> mardy: I have a list of requirements to make online accounts more testable.
<elopio> while you are on leave, who's in charge?
<mardy> balloons: so, if we have a way to ask account-console to add an app to the ACL for an account, that could be made to work without invoking any UI
<ogra_> rickspencer3, rsyslogd in ubuntu
<ogra_> or better logrotate
<ogra_> we need to set it to throw away old logs instead of compressing and keeping them
<balloons> mardy, hmm ok. Using account-console sounds like the way to go. This app isn't the only one with this issue :-)
<ogra_> but there is also to much logging from the kernel i suppose
<mardy> elopio: I have no clue :-) I'd say that the best help could come from kenvandine
<mardy> elopio: though he's not on charge, he knows most about OA after me :-)
<balloons> mardy, other options would be to use autopilot to drive the UI for online accounts (ugh), or use a fake sso server or fake the auth request, etc..
<mardy> cwayne: hi! No, it's mainly waiting for me to be back from parental leave and fix a few issues that alex-abreu found during the review
<elopio> mardy: when are you back?
<mardy> cwayne: I'll try to do that while on leave, actually, but the issue is that I've really not much free time
<elopio> not pushing, just want to know :)
<mardy> elopio: 27th
<cwayne> mardy: noo, enjoy your leave! (and congratulations!) I was mostly just curious :)
<mardy> balloons: I'd vote for adding the feature to account-console, it's going to be useful in some recovery situations :-)
<balloons> elopio, do you see issues with using account-console?
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/logrotate/+bug/1270248
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270248 in logrotate (Ubuntu) "/var/log fills up disk space on phone" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> so to confirm mardy account-console will work now, but work needs to be done to ensure it will continue to work after you land the ACL changes right?
<mardy> balloons: care to file a bug? (account-plugins project)
<mardy> balloons: correct
<elopio> balloons: well, I see some problems. First, it will modify the user keyring.
<elopio> se we can't run these tests on a developer machine.
<balloons> mardy, I'd be happy to. I just want to make sure the work happens inline with the acl changes so things stay running smooth for us. Is account console packaged, so we can have a dependency on it?
<elopio> I think we can live with this while mardy is away.
<elopio> balloons: account-plugin-tools
<rickspencer3> ogra_, thanks, hopefully my phone will work ok now
<rickspencer3> I deleted the kernel and sys logs
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<balloons> elopio, ok. Can we backup and replace the keyring? Regardless yes, I think mardy has given us an answer for now. So ty!
<elopio> balloons: maybe. Still not ideal. Ideal would be to use a fake one.
<elopio> but yes, I agree. We have a lot of information now to start playing.
<balloons> mardy, ty for help.. bug filed; https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1270264
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270264 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Accounts Console autopilot support" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> if I type weather in dash search on the phone is it not meant to tell me the weather from my location? I'm sure I read that somewhere in scopes
<beuno> davmor2, yes on the desktop, I would assume yes on the phone
<cwayne> davmor2: yeah, based on geoip
<sergiusens> is mr balloons in da house?
<balloons> lol sergiusens
<sergiusens> balloons, go something for you
<balloons> oO is it what I'm thinking it is?
<sergiusens> balloons, what was your bug number?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1269163
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269163 in Phablet Tools "phablet-click-test-setup should support launchpad branches" [Undecided,In progress]
<balloons> click buddy I love it
<sergiusens> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/click-buddy/+merge/202178 would work with https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-calculator-app/cmake/+merge/202176
<sergiusens> balloons, :-)
<balloons> so awesome..
<sergiusens> balloons, I just need validation of the general strategy and then move on to all others
<balloons> right.. if it works as expected, we can apply everywhere
<sergiusens> balloons, well I just tested it on the calculator branch I gave you :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, give it a go, and feel free to approve the phablet-tools one as it would be a prereq for the whole flow
<sergiusens> rsalveti, mind reviewing as well ^^
<sergiusens> gf is here; going to go down and say hello
 * sergiusens will bbl
<balloons> I'll run it now
<landstalker> thanks for everyones help today, I've written a guide to installing Ubuntu Touch onto a Nexus 7 from Fedora 20, it's extrememly rough and long: {include download link for udev rules}
<landstalker> wrong, bit
<landstalker> http://www.leenukes.co.uk/2014/01/17/installing-ubuntu-touch-onto-nexus-7-2012-from-fedora-20-in-depth/
<popey> nice one landstalker
<cwayne> or, in ubuntu: apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash; ubuntu-device-flash
<cwayne> done
<cwayne> :D
<cwayne> but landstalker this is nice, well written :)
<cwayne> there's a guide for flashing from OSX too
<mhall119> landstalker: nice writeup!
<landstalker> thanks, took a while which shouldn't have done really, I go into too much depth and then get bored and leave out important bits
<mhall119> I was happy to see the new golang udf bringing this to more than just Ubuntu
<mhall119> much of the rest of it probably get's done in Ubuntu when you install the SDK packages
<mhall119> the Ubuntu SDK that is
<mhall119> I don't recall installing the Android SDK, just the packages with the adb tools
<mhall119> but I may have already had the Android SDK installed from previous experimentations
<mhall119> is sudo not part of a default Fedora install?
<landstalker> yeah I was talking to the guy who wrote it on here earlier, not much documentation for it from what I could see, which was a bit of a stumbling block
<landstalker> mhall119: you don't really need the whole SDK, but for arguments sake, I did that whole thing. You're right though, I could narrow it down. I also don't think ubuntu-device-flash uses sudo but meh
<landstalker> I put that in there as that's what I was using when I was manually flashing and getting nowhere
<mhall119> yeah, udf is still pretty new, I'm sure docs will be forthcoming
<mhall119> and by "I'm sure" I mean "I'll take a work item to make somebody write them" :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-18
<landstalker> urgh, you never want to see this in irc: Day changed to 18 Jan 2014
<popey> ☻
<popey> i see it most days
<landstalker> I'm sure many people do
<ahayzen> popey, mhall119, is timp the best person to talk to regarding the swipeDelete component? me and Victor have some questions/modifications we want to ask/make
<mhall119> ahayzen: I'm not sure who exactly is best, but someone on bzoltan's team
<ahayzen> mhall119, ok thanks
<mhall119> np
<landstalker> huh, so the adb backup doesn't backup the accounts etc
<landstalker> I guess that's all in the system area?
<mhall119> which accounts?
<mhall119> Android or Ubuntu?
<landstalker> Android
<landstalker> it was a pre-oem unlock backup
<mhall119> ah,I have no idea about Android stuff
<landstalker> :)
<landstalker> ok, bedtime.
<newbieubuntu> can someone help me to instal ubuntu on my nexus 4
<newbieubuntu> hello;
<savagejen> So there's a video of someone running android on the beagle bone black with the 7" lcd touch screen cape. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4INacVuTI0
<savagejen> Given that it can run android, it sounds like it would be ideal for ubuntu touch.
<savagejen> The beagle is only $50 and the cape is $90. Plus I suppose you need a battery and wifi adapter.
<savagejen> but it boils down to an open hardware solution for touch, which is different than what I've been seeing proposed
<Ya123> Hi everybody!
<FuLgOrE> may I ask for a status update regarding the 4.4er rebase?
<FuLgOrE> is still 2 weeks in the focus?
<anmol> hey guys i have a query regarding ubuntu touch app devlopmet
<anmol> anyone online>
<anmol> ?
<bzoltan> ahayzen: address yourquestions to timp, zsombi or to me
<lapor> Hello
<lapor> I have one question
<lapor> I have dual boot Ubuntu/Android 4.4.2 on Nexus 4 and sound doesn't work
<lapor> is that becouse of the radio issue?
<lapor> the sam issue as with wifi not working?
<lapor> have just found out that it is radio issue :)
<FistMeHard90> hello
<FistMeHard90> can install ubuntu-touch on my super big fist dildo?
<FistMeHard90> so it get ability to touch me inside. now it no touch
<FistMeHard90> fist touch me in inside my sloppy bootie?
<FuLgOrE__> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<FuLgOrE__> maybe you can find your dildo there :D
<FistMeHard90> thank u
<FistMeHard90> u fist me with ubuntu-touch?
<FistMeHard90> oor i touch u inside?
<FistMeHard90> u finny gui?
<FistMeHard90> funny gui?
<soumith> hello dhere?
<soumith> how to try ubuntu touch ?
<climber806> With Nexus 7 (first-gen) support ending, when will support for the 2013 version begin?
<myNameIsWho> hello there I am helping out a person who is making a app for vlc . a remote to be more direct. The issue is with avhai on VLC. It is not showing up aka I can not find the service. though I have scanned for it with 3 different tools and have not been able to find it.  Any suggestions ?
<climber806> are there plans for google sync support?
<jdorleans> Hello everyone, I've just got some weird behaviour on ListItem.ItemSelector and I'd like to share with you (there is a video link there):
<jdorleans> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1270430
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270430 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ItemSelector loses focus on SelectedItem when expand and collapse" [Undecided,New]
<jdorleans> I'd also like to know if that's really a bug and how could I help to solve it.
<dante123> hi all, daughter dropped her Nexus 7 2012 and cracked screen....could this device run Ubuntu Touch and act as a headless server
<dante123> because cost to fix/hassle is not worth it....but hate to throw in the garbage
<sashank> hey guys
<sashank> im installing Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4 and am having difficulties
<sashank> can someone help please?
<sashank> anyone there?
<popey> sashank: wassup?
<popey> dante123: yeah, you could possibly, if you can flash and unlock it. would enable you to run apt on it, and spin up some kind of server
<dante123> im already running arkos/owncloud on a raspberry pi,
<popey> nice
<dante123> which i manage from browser
<popey> not checked arkos recently, is it progressing?
<dante123> so i thought i could maybe do something similar...or use it as some kind of media server
<popey> IO is sluggish on the n7
<dante123> id say so.  I have an external usb hdd plugged into pi and using it with owncloud....1tb of network storage
<dante123> using webdav to share files with xbmc on ouya, or android devices etc.
<dante123> well, the n7 might just be toast i guess.....but i hate not finding some use for it even in its cracked screen condition
<miseria> "charlando con un arbol pregunte: porque tenia el cerebro enterrado? responde: la mision es proteger la tierra" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<aclever> hi al
<dante123> hello
<aclever> somebody trying to fix the work Wifi compatibility?
<aclever> i don't want to use previously 4.3 ver.
<aclever> :(
<slangasek> so, I'm trying to do some autopilot tests against ubuntu-emulator using phablet-test-run, with the current devel-proposed build (134)
<slangasek> and the first tests I try are failing with an error 'Failed to load platform plugin "ubuntu".': http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776660/
<slangasek> can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<popey> hmm
<popey> i use a script around phablet-test-run to do the setup
 * popey pastebins
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6776667/
<popey> ./foo.sh lp:ubuntu-clock_app ubuntu_clock_app
<popey> er
<popey> ./foo.sh lp:ubuntu-clock-app ubuntu_clock_app
<popey> is the kind of invocation I use.
<popey> It does all the faff to get autopilot setup in the phablet home directory
<popey> and then runs the tests
<popey> so might be worth looking at that script for any setup stuff you may not have done prior to your tests.
<slangasek> popey: so I've done the phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable by hand already, having cribbed it from xnox's script; and I would assume since I'm testing a .deb right now, I shouldn't need phablet-click-test-setup ?
<popey> slangasek: what version of autopilot is on the device?
<slangasek> popey: also, my frustration level is very high at hearing that you also have a local script you use to run tests... this stuff needs to get properly encapsulated, so that anyone can reproduce test runs at the push of a button
<popey> slangasek: oh, this is better than it was!
<slangasek> popey: 1.4+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu4
<popey> this is one script, rather than 4 wiki pages all suggesting different things!
<slangasek> popey: except it's *your* script, instead of phablet-test-run DTRT! :)
<popey> well, yes, (although it's balloons' script)
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> anyway, this is up-to-date devel-proposed, so current python-autopilot from trusty
<popey> i have felt the same pain for a couple of cycles though, so empathise
<slangasek> should I compare with the current promoted image?
<slangasek> (I guess that will take a while, since the apparmor regen stuff for --dbus-probe enable takes quite a while :/)
<popey> not sure I can be much help there, I generally run that script like an automoton
<slangasek> popey: and you've run it with success against the current devel-proposed image?
<popey> i run it regularly, happy to test now with some app of your choice
<slangasek> hum, how about if you pick one :)
<popey> ok
<popey> ok, my phone is up to date with latest devel-proposed
<popey> gimmie a few mins to run a test
<slangasek> which one are you running?  I can run it in parallel here
<popey> ./testing.sh lp:ubuntu-calendar-app calendar_app
<popey> note, keep the phone awake until autopilot starts
<popey> if you let the phone go to sleep the tests fail
 * slangasek nods
<popey> i tap the screen periodically
<popey> 22:13:26.863 INFO autopilot:139 - Autopilot Source Version: 1.4.0
<popey> tests begun, app is open and doing stuff
<slangasek> I'm not sure how I know if the emulator has gone to sleep - when the screen locks, I guess?
<popey> ah!
<popey> I am doing this on a device, sorry.
<popey> I should restart in the emulator. duh
<slangasek> that's fine, the results should be the same
<slangasek> there are some emulator-specific failures, but this wasn't one of the ones xnox reported
<popey> hah, your optimism is delightful
<slangasek> grr, "error: device not found" - where is phablet-tools caching the device serial?
<popey> oof
<popey> not seen that
<popey> usually "adb devices" Just Works ™
<slangasek> adb devices *does* work
<slangasek> this is phablet-tools refusing to talk to the device
<popey> oh.
<slangasek> presumably because it's passing some -s option that has gotten cached somewhere without my consent
<popey> you dont have a phone attached do you?
<popey> i know there's a known issue if you have two "devices"
<slangasek> strange, it's calling 'adb root' and that's failing
<popey> that.. unnecessary. surely?
<slangasek> it's part of phablet-test-run, I dunno why
<slangasek> but it's failing, and doesn't at the commandline
<slangasek> oh argh
<slangasek> phablet-test-run does 'export ANDROID_SERIAL=$(adb devices -l | grep usb | cut -f 1 -d " " | head -n1)'
<slangasek> and emulator != usb :P
<popey> \o/
<slangasek> ok, so I'll hack around that in the wrapper script for the moment
<popey> Ran 17 tests in 592.715s
<popey> OK
<popey> FWIW
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> I'm getting timeouts here, but that's not terribly surprising
<slangasek> however, what I'm not getting is the error I got when doing the deb test
<slangasek> bug #1270497 filed
<ubot5> bug 1270497 in Phablet Tools "phablet-test-run doesn't work with emulators out of the box, looks for 'usb' in adb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270497
<slangasek> (also, getting the white screen instead of the properly-rendered app, which ogra_ mentioned on the list)
<popey> slangasek: anything else I can do to help? gonna go afk otherwise
<slangasek> popey: well, still not sure what's going on with this .deb test, but I'll see if I can work it out
<slangasek> evidently it's not a known issue, whatever it is :)
<popey> heh, indeed
<slangasek> so this seems to trace back to QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntu in the environment (the error message is a Qt message); but why should the system have decided this is no longer supported?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-19
<ajbrandt1> good evening
<ajbrandt1> Anyone have info on music playing in background?
<slangasek> popey: fwiw, the QT_QPA_PLATFORM setting traces back to /etc/profile.d/qpa_plugin.sh, which sets either QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient or QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntu, depending on whether MIR_SOCKET is set in the environment... which it obviously won't be when connecting over adb.  So that seems to be a regression in ubuntu-touch-session.
<slangasek> ogra_: ^^ ubuntu-touch-session 0.88 breaks at least some autopilot use cases over adb; how was this tested before upload?
<slangasek> ogra_: i.e., nothing sets $MIR_SOCKET, so the shell environment gets set up wrong over adb
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/several-ubuntu-phones-release-2014
<lotuspsychje> lets hope they come fast
<dazoe> so, nexus 7 (2012), i installed touch on it using the manual instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and it boots past google logo but sits on a black screen
<dazoe> how far back should i go to find one that works
<dazoe> ?
<nocomp> hi folks
<nocomp> i try to get the source on my box
<nocomp> for dev a rom
<nocomp> i am having prob with the repo sync
<nocomp> when i run
<nocomp> phablet-dev-bootstrap code/
<nocomp> it stopp
<nocomp> i gonna dig
<nocomp> solved
<nocomp> just been stupid
<ogra_> slangasek, yes, on all devices with SF and Mir i wonder why they worked then (the landing took 8 weeks for this, but i dont think that specific part of autopilot tests changes within) ... thanks for the upload
<ogra_> *changed
<nocomp> hi folks
<nocomp> i try to compile a rom for i9300
<nocomp> galaxy s3
<nocomp> any idea why this is not working?
<nocomp> nocomp@pirebox:~/ubuntutouch$ breakfast i9300
<nocomp> Couldn't locate the top of the tree.  Try setting TOP.
<nocomp> bash: build/tools/roomservice.py: No such file or directory
<nocomp> ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_i9300'
<nocomp> ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<nocomp> nocomp@pirebox:~/ubuntutouch$
<srujan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/how-to-dual-boot-android-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus
<srujan> i tired to install ubuntu dual boot on my nexus 4 using the above tut
<srujan> but call and wifi functionality are not working
<popey> srujan: did it have android 4.4 on it?
<srujan> yes
<popey> i believe that may be why
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Getting_phone_calls_to_work_in_Ubuntu_and_Android_4.4
<srujan> Thanks popey
<popey> srujan: np
<FuLgOrE> hi guys. How is the status about 4.4 rebase?
<FuLgOrE> Is it possible to see the status somewhere?
<popey> FuLgOrE: i believe it's due to land at the end of the month
<FuLgOrE> popey: thank you
<FuLgOrE> popey: Is it possible to monitor the status somewhere? I don't want to bother you with my questions
<vthompson> all, I'm having issues upgrading click 0.4.12 from the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa. Could anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6779871/
<popey> vthompson: lemme see if i can reproduce that here
<popey> FuLgOrE: i dont know. but the target is end of month, keep an eye on the ubuntu-phone list as we're sending out weekly status updates for various things there
<popey> vthompson: oddly I already had that version of click from somewhere
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6779992/
<joeashin> is there a release for nexus 5?
<popey> joeashin: not yet
<joeashin> thx.
<shiggitay> ...
<vthompson> I resolved my issue by adding a new user "phablet" on my desktop.
<popey> oof
<popey> thats a bug imo
<vthompson> I'll go and file one. I only recently added the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa to my system
<sergiusens> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/reminders-app/cmake_common/+merge/202215
<sergiusens> popey, I see you are around ;-)
<sergiusens> I was aiming on directly creating a fat package, but it seems to be missing some pieces still
<popey> sergiusens: thanks
<popey> sergiusens: do i click-buddy it directly on the device or will it work on laptop?
<sergiusens> popey, will work on laptop, but will build x86
<sergiusens> popey, still need to integrate it with click chroot
<sergiusens> popey, although, if you have a working click chroot; doing click chroot click-buddy ... should work ;-)
<popey> so probably easier to build on device right?
<popey> (I don't have a chroot, and want to test on arm, not x86)
<sergiusens> yup
<popey> ta
<popey> will do a bit later
<vthompson> I've been really good at breaking things today. I upgraded my phone to r136 and now it won't boot up with a welcome screen, but I can still "adb shell" to the device. Anyone having similar issues?
<popey> vthompson: mine is on #134, will update now and see what happens
<vthompson> popey, god speed
<popey> hah
 * popey voluntarily breaks his phone... for the greater good
<popey> vthompson: mine boots to desktop okay
<vthompson> popey, hm, maybe I'll reflash
<vthompson> popey, reflash worked. I must have been low on battery while upgrading... or some other hiccup
<ybon> Getting on first install on Nexus4: "ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way" (command was "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup") Should I just try again? Thanks :)
<ybon> Ah, maybe with --pending
<ybon> ah, no
<ybon> "phablet-flash: error: unrecognized arguments: --pending" seems this option doesn't exist anymore
<cwayne_> ybon, hm, try with -b instead of --no-backup
<ybon> cwayne_: thanks :)
<ybon> cwayne_: I've clicked on "get back" on the device
<ybon> which has now rebooted
<cwayne_> ybon, np! hope it helps :)
<ybon> and it seems on Ubuntu \o/
<cwayne_> woo!
<ybon> Trying to connect on the cellular network now :)
<ybon> Humm, no cellular connection (even after unlocking the SIM card) and no wifi connection, should I try installing "stable" instead of "devel"?
<cwayne_> plars, huh, any idea whats going on? there were a bunch of builds and they're all failing pretty hard
<cwayne_> thomi, ping
<thomi> cwayne_: hey
<cwayne_> thomi, hey, im getting a lot of failures, seems to be something with autopilot introspecting failing to load platform plugin 'ubuntu'
<thomi> hmm, got a link?
<cwayne_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/134:20140118:20140115.1/6136/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot/680527/
 * thomi reads
<thomi> cwayne_: autopilot hasn't changed in a while now. This looks to me like the process we try and launch exits with -6
<thomi> probably due to the missing 'ubuntu' platform
<thomi> I imagine that platform is provided by the qtubuntu package?
<thomi> but I'm just guessing there
<cwayne_> looks like there's a lot of issues with the regular touch test cases too
<cwayne_> like 0 passes on mako
<cwayne_> something is incredibly broken
<thomi> ? where do you see that?
<thomi> I see 90% pass rate for mako...
<thomi> except for this: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/20140119%20%3F/6152/ where nothing ran
<thomi> so... nothing failed either :)
<cwayne_> well, that's still incredibly broken :)
<cwayne_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<thomi> agreed, but there's nothing there for me to look at :)
<cwayne_> fair enough :)
<thomi> on this run, for example: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/20140119%20%3F/6152/ all the console logs are totally empty
<jose> hey guys, I cannot sync contacts between syncevolution and google contacts, external transport failure (local, status 20043) is what I get
<jose> any ideas?
<kflx-mako> hi all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu os on my nexus 4. but i don't know which mako files to download. and can i use cwm to install?
<ulkesh> Any word yet on when a build of Ubuntu Touch will be available for the Nexus 7 (2013)?
<plars> cwayne: you are talking about the latest mako failure on image 136 I guess?
<plars> cwayne: looks like we had a device fall over - I'll swap it out in the configs, and rfowler will need to take a look when he's back in the office again
<plars> cwayne: or are you talking about the custom builds? the latest seems a lot beter on those, but the two previous images were pretty bad it seems - nothing changed on the ci side with those
<vthompson> balloons, or anyone following the Terminal app's Backspace/Enter bug. I entered a comment with some steps I was able to do to get the app to recognize the keys. The bug is probably an OSK issue and the Konsole plugin author can probably stand down on investigating.
<ulkesh> Any word yet on when a build of Ubuntu Touch will be available for the Nexus 7 (2013, called razor I believe)?
<sergiusens> popey, yay :-)
<popey> sergiusens: thank you
<popey> vthompson: thank you
<popey> ulkesh: end of the month, hopefully
<ulkesh> popey: awesome, thanks a bunch!
<sergiusens> popey, we don't really have the infra to build on jenkins yet; but I can build local and upload and discuss the rest with fginther tomorrow
<sergiusens> eom -/+ 1 week
<popey> great, thanks
<sergiusens> popey, if you have the cycles, care to take a stance onto that click-buddy mr? :-)
<popey> sergiusens: done, for what my comment is worth ☻
<ybon> Ah, seems that my Android version was too recent (4.4.2_r1), do I need to restore Android, then downgrade, or is there a way to downgrade from desktop command line even when Ubuntu Touch is already installed?
<ybon> ah, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio
<rulip> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-12
<Valduare> hows it going
<BrokenScreen> Hey everyone
<BrokenScreen> I just install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 2013 that has a broken screen. Now I am stuck on "the first time user-Chose a Language screen" and can not select anything because the screen and digitizer are broken. I tried plugging in a mouse with a OTG cable but no mouse cursor appears. Any Ideas?
<nhaines> BrokenScreen: you're going to need a working Nexus 7.  Ubuntu doesn't support mice on phone or tablet.
<BrokenScreen> oh bummer... Thank you for the reply...
<BrokenScreen> So there is absolutely nothing I can do yeah?
<nhaines> Not that I know of.
<nhaines> Once convergence is in (post 16.04), mouse should work.
<BrokenScreen> What is Convergence?
<netlore> Can you not boot to the Nexus 7 into fastboot mode, like the Nexus 4 by holding down the power and volume buttons and then re-load android?
<nhaines> BrokenScreen: convergence is when Unity 8 is running on phone, tablet, and desktop and you can just choose your preferred interface.
<nhaines> netlore: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=how+to+enter+fastboot+mode+nexus+7&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<BrokenScreen> Oh I have multirom manger and daul-booting cyanogenmod and Ubuntu touch
<BrokenScreen> The Cyanogenmod works great...Its the Ubuntu touch I would like to use though
<nhaines> BrokenScreen: Ubuntu requires a touchscreen on tablets.
<nhaines> You can try vivid/proposed, but I haven't heard anything about that being different.
<BrokenScreen> ah i see so I need to get convergence to load so that I can choose my desired input method yeah?
<netlore> Not quite, you need to wait convergence to be developed..
<nhaines> No.  When Unity 8 is convergence-enabled, you will be able to use a mouse and keyboard just like you do on the desktop.
<nhaines> netlore has it right.
<netlore> Actually being able to use the mouse in tablet mode would be useful too... you certainly can in android.
<BrokenScreen> Oh I get what your saying.... Have you seen the Changelog for vivid-proposed? I guess I will try it and hope for the best! :-)
<BrokenScreen> I completely agree netlore...
<nhaines> I'm not sure vivid is working at the moment, although I expect it's going to be fixed by the end of the month.
<BrokenScreen> it is always a good Idea to have several options of interface input....
<BrokenScreen> Really? I have vivid  installed right now on my nexus 7
<netlore> is there a new release for stable tomorrow?
<BrokenScreen> I am not sure. I downloaded and installed it from the multiROM interface...
<BrokenScreen> MultiROM has a list of possible builds you can install and Vivid was one of them. As was Vivid-Proposed
<nhaines> netlore: they don't schedule stable releases.  They only release when it is stable.
<nhaines> BrokenScreen: it's broken.  No one's working on it right now.  Main development is focused on stable, which is an alias for ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<BrokenScreen> oh ok. I will try reinstalling a different build from the list
<nhaines> Good luck!  But you'll still need a working touchscreen.
<BrokenScreen> :-) Thank you for all your help! I will try a different build... if it does not work I will just wait for Convergence I suppose....
<BrokenScreen> I am new to Ubuntu Touch... Is There any way that I can make a request for mouse input to be put into futer builds?
<nhaines> You can file a wishlist request, but it is already planned for 16.10.
<BrokenScreen> Oh Sweet! :-) For future reference though how do I go about fileing a wishlist request?
<BrokenScreen> Also do you know how a noob like myself can help the project?
<nhaines> You can file a bug against http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch/
<nhaines> As for helping, phones are pretty complicated, but you can always learn how to develop software, and you can always help write documentation.
<netlore> I noticed something weird... I created a new folder in /home/phablet and it's not visible when connecting by MTP...
<BrokenScreen> Cool Thank you. I will keeping on learning... take care my friends
<nhaines> I haven't done a ton of testing with NTP.
<nhaines> BrokenScreen: I wish you the best of luck.  :)
<lotuspsychje> !devices | optrusty
<ubot5> optrusty: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<optrusty> What about porting it
<sturmflut-work> http://youtu.be/wqYEH3MUC3w How does he "seamlessly" switch between Desktop and Tablet/Phone mode? Is there a key combination or is the video edited?
<nhaines> sturmflut-work: it's something he's doing with his private branch on his computer.  It's not merged yet as far as I know.
<sturmflut-work> nhaines: Ah, that explains it. The only way to switch between interfaces I knew was via command line
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Clean Off Your Desk Day! :-D
<ravinder> hi i want to install ubuntu on an android tablet, So from where I can download ubuntu os image for tablet
<willcooke> popey, did you ever try to get touch running on your x86 tablet?
<popey> no, its hard
<popey> also, need porting guide updating
<popey> *hint* ogra_ rsalveti ☻
<uhhimhere> i hear touch runs great on a nokia 3310
<rsalveti> any x86 tablet that runs android that you can download and build the android side?
<rsalveti> but yeah, porting guide needs love
<popey> rsalveti: not tried tbh
<popey> I have a pegatron made x86 tablet which is pretty decent
<popey> there's a lot of them about
<danrik> am i gonna be old gray-bearded man before I get my hands on ubuntu phone?
<danrik> srsly.
<popey> depends
<popey> are you old and grey-bearded already?
<danrik> popey, no haha
<popey> Yay! You could be in luck then!
<danrik> popey, arghhh. that's whta popey always says. frigging hope and wait.
<popey> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<popey> seen that? ☻
<danrik> popey, :) yeah. no I ve seen that
<danrik> but I want something more higher-spec.
<popey> patience ☻
<danrik> im willing to pay iphone-like price, but I want a  nice juicy specs
<danrik> popey, also -im in states
<danrik> popey, if it's not sold here - it's not sold anywhere
<danrik> lol
<sturmflut-work> If the BQ Aquaris with Ubuntu will really be priced at less than 150 €, I will certainly get one despite already owning a Nexus 4 and a Nexus 5.
<danrik> SturmFlut, " US plans are yet to be divulged, and it’s not clear if it will be Bq, Meizu or an as yet unannounced partner jumping through the hoops required to launch a cellular device there."
<danrik> sigh
<sturmflut-work> danrik: Can't you just import the device from Europe if necessary? I get stuff from the US and China all the time and 150 € is probably below customs limitations
<danrik> SturmFlut, naah. I probably can. but I really-really want higher-spec phone though.
<danrik> sturmflut-work, yeah. i buy stuff from china all the time too.
<sturmflut-work> danrik: Sadly the Nexus 5 is not an officially supported device at the moment. It still has pretty decent hardware by todays standards
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, and being permanently on EDGE only then ?
<lotuspsychje> i think those phones will be sold out directly
<ogra_> the bq doesnt support the US frequencies
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: Ouch, right. Stupid frequencies
<ogra_> so you have the choice between edge and wifi
<sturmflut-work> I'm happy with my Nexus 4 running Ubuntu Phone BTW
<nerochiaro> abeato: hi, do you have a minute ? i have rebuilt android following the instructions you gave me before the holidays and it is working well. however i have a problem rebuilding the ubuntu part (hybris etc) for the device
<kenvandine> mandel, welcome back!  ever figure out the problem with the fix-pause branch?
<abeato> nerochiaro, I do not remember that, are you sure you asked me? can try to help anyway :)
<nerochiaro> abeato: maybe you were just participating in that convo and i was mainly talking to someone else, sorry. basically i am not sure how i can rebuild the stuff in the /ubuntu directory for the device. should i just copy the whole thing to the device and run debuild on it ?
<abeato> nerochiaro, no, the hybris parts are built too when you build the image
<nerochiaro> abeato: so when running ./afterbuild/ubuntu_way/replace-android-system.sh they are already installed on the device, and when i rebuild something that uses them, such as for example qtubuntu-camera, I will have the right libraries and headers already ?
<abeato> nerochiaro, right, the hybris libraries should be there already, although you will have to install the development libraries, should be part of the build-deps of that package
<nerochiaro> abeato: yes, but if i added functions to hybris then I will have to rebuild at least the -dev packages and reinstall them
<abeato> nerochiaro, that's right, to clarify things take into account that hybris has an Android side an a Ubuntu side
<abeato> the first one is built when you build the android image
<abeato> nerochiaro, the ubuntu part is in a .deb that needs to be build apart
<abeato> if you are modifying the api you need to rebuild both parts
<nerochiaro> abeato: ok, trying that
<jgdx> abeato, hi, I was working on the tech switch (mtk settings) in u-s-s and I have a question. Is the ofono  manager supposed to emit modemremoved/added after you make the switch?
<jgdx> abeato, I was thinking yes, and I remember seeing that before the holidays, but now I don't.
<abeato> jgdx, hmm, I think those event won't be generated, what you will see is changes on the Online property probably
<abeato> jgdx, but you can use monitor-ofono script to get all emitted signals
<jgdx> abeato, right, thanks. Online on Modem, not ConnMan I guess?
<abeato> jgdx, right
<mpt> Where is the code for the first-run setup these days, now that it’s no longer part of ubuntu-system-settings?
<mpt> (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers> says that it’s still part of ubuntu-system-settings)
<dobey> hrmm, what package to file a bug against for the sdk, exactly?
<dobey> since ubuntu-sdk is a metapackage from ubuntu-touch-meta
<jgdx> mpt, unity8 for vivid, if your refering to the wizard
<mpt> jgdx, yes indeed, thank you
<mpt> (Hmmm, interesting choice for something you only ever use once to be in shell code … but anyway)
<Saviq> sergiusens, can you help paulliu decipher his flashing issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/9718940/ ?
<paulliu> sergiusens: the program just exists after the EOF. But in browser I can see that file as a PGP Signature.
<Adrian47> Can anyone help to repair it: "Failed to execute /init" ? :)
<sander^work> Which programming languages can I create ubuntu apps in?
<sander^work> ubuntu phone.
<popey> qt/qml, c++...
<popey> some people have even submitted python and java apps to the store
<mandel> kenvandine, yes! will ping you in a few mins to get a review :)
<kenvandine> mandel, awesome, thanks!
<mandel> kenvandine, no problem, nothing like being away from the machine for a while to get things right
<kenvandine> :)
<sergiusens> paulliu: wget of https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz.asc works fine?
<paulliu> sergiusens: yes. looks good.
<paulliu> sergiusens: what's the next step after this?
<sergiusens> paulliu: can you make sure everything in ~/.ubuntuimages is ownd by your user?
<paulliu> sergiusens: ~/.cache/ubuntuimages?
<sergiusens> paulliu: yes
<paulliu> sergiusens: let me check
<paulliu> sergiusens: looks good. I noticed there are some _lock file.
<paulliu> sergiusens: should I delete those _lock? I didn't run anything now.
<sergiusens> paulliu: yes, please delete them
<paulliu> sergiusens: it works. Thanks a lot.
<jgdx> kenvandine, what github revno does vivid libqofono correspond to?
<sergiusens> paulliu: np
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm not sure
<jgdx> kenvandine, if it's whatever version was master head in June, we might need to update libqofono to fix the issue we discussed
<kenvandine> cool
<jgdx> talked to a guy over at nemomobile who said they fixed that issue in #66
<oSoMoN> jibel, re bug #1409728, is that on rtm or vivid?
<ubot5> bug 1409728 in webbrowser-app "webapps do not recover correctly from OOM conditions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409728
<oSoMoN> (or both?)
<jibel> oSoMoN, RTM, sorry, I didn't add the versions, I'll update the report.
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks, I’ll look into it
<Adrian47> I am porting UT to HTC phone, maybe someone can help with some tips? I can trying and searching, any idea can help. I still get this error:  "Failed to execute /init" , or how can I debug what is bad?
<jgdx> kenvandine, can I do the libqofono import?
<kenvandine> update the package?
<kenvandine> let me do that... i can give you a package to build
<oSoMoN> jibel, how do I "Make the device run out of memory"? do you know of an app that is a huge memory consumer?
<popey> oSoMoN: G+
<popey> open a bunch of webapps, game webapps for example
<oSoMoN> ah, thanks, will try that
<jibel> oSoMoN, open several webapps, + the webbrowser with websites like euronews
<jibel> oSoMoN, or sudo python3 -c from time import sleep; a='X'*500*2**20; sleep(10000)"
<davmor2> oSoMoN: install the g+ app and scroll down 3 pages and then open a link
<bzoltan> dobey:  it depends on what sort of problems did you find. the Tools related bugs are managed here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok... doing a test build of 0.70 with our patches
<bzoltan> dobey:  and if you found something related to the UI toolkit then here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<kenvandine> jgdx, looks like quite a few fixes since our last package update
<oSoMoN> jibel, I can’t reproduce, webapps seem to recover correctly here
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i just need to play any embedded youtube video in the G+ app ... after 2-3min it just turns into a white screen
<oSoMoN> ogra_, and then switching to another webapp doesn’t load it properly?
<ogra_> or scroll down G+ to the end like 5-6 times (so it loads more and more entries to the list and at some point it falls over in the same way)
<ogra_> do you mean the other app or G+ ?
<ogra_> the other app is usually SIGKILLed and starts properly when i switch to it
<ogra_> G+ doesnt
<oSoMoN> ok, just managed to get G+ to hang on a blank page
<oSoMoN> that’s a slightly different issue to the one filed by jibel though
<oSoMoN> closing and re-opening G+ does the trick, FWIW (but it should definitely recover by itself)
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, tons rather
<jgdx> kenvandine, do you have a link to the uitk input mask issue?
<kenvandine> jgdx, bug 1357548
<ubot5> bug 1357548 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[settings] Empty PIN/password/passphrase field appears to contain 4 characters" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357548
<nerochiaro> abeato: you previous suggestion worked well, thanks for the help. one more thing if you have a moment: do you know how I can see the log produced by the ALOG* macros ?
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<abeato> nerochiaro, np, most files on the Android side contain a macro called LOG_NDEBUG , you can uncomment it for the files for which you want to see traces
<jgdx> kenvandine, ah, you answered already
<nerochiaro> abeato: this is on the ubuntu side, inside hybris
<abeato> nerochiaro, hmm, anyway, should be the same if the are using the ALOG macros, output should go through logcat
<kenvandine> jgdx, lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/libqofono-0.70
<kenvandine> jgdx, there's a build failure though... but i need to step away for a bit
<nerochiaro> abeato: i added "#define LOG_NDEBUG 0" to the top of the source file i want to log from, but still not getting it logged to logcat
<dobey> bzoltan: ah ok. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1409815 i got stuck poking at some other stuff on friday and forgot to file the bug.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409815 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Manifest file with invalid syntax reported as missing" [Undecided,New]
<abeato> nerochiaro, might be apparmor permission issue
<bzoltan> dobey: super, thanks. I will start with that tomorrow morning
<ZacharyIgielman> Anyone else finding battery life very inconsistent?
<dobey> on what?
<ZacharyIgielman> Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4
<dobey> i know on my n5 that i have wifi enabled, the battery discharges *much* faster :-/
<ZacharyIgielman> Will try it without wifi thanks :)
<ZacharyIgielman> Some days it runs out, other days it doesn't even use half :S
<cody__> anyone use bumblebee on a asus rog? i've tried everything to get it to recognize my nvidia 860m
<dobey> cody__: i think you want to ask in #ubuntu
<cody__> ok thank you
<asac> whats the best shorthand to backup my touch data?
<asac> before doing a risky upgrade?
 * asac remembers there was a good wiki etc.
<dobey> asac: just tar up /home/phablet ?
<kenvandine> jgdx, that libqofono branch should be good to go now
<asac> dobey: good point :)
 * asac wonders where to tar that to
<ogra_> the SD card ;)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i uploaded it to the phablet-team ppa to get a good build for you to test
<asac> oha we are ahead
<asac> we have python3-gnupg
<asac> while cloud doesnt have that
<asac> lack of comfiness :)
<asac> oops
<asac> wrong channel
<asac> lol
<dobey> ok, how do i get -v passed to ssh for phablet-shell?
<sergiusens> dobey: I'm going to shoot one into the wild, with an MP :-)
<dobey> sergiusens: so i can't right now?
<dobey> i'm getting ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<dobey> which is not fun when i need to debug something on my device :)
<sergiusens> dobey: I don't think anything can be done; I would of liked phablet-shell run_command as well ;-)
<sergiusens> dobey: I guess you can hack the phablet-shell script
<sergiusens> it's bash or dash
<dobey> ok
<netlore_> nice to see a new stable release
<dobey> OMFG
<dobey> sergiusens: so i added -v to the command in the script, and now it freaking connects :(
 * dobey wonders where the rum is
<sergiusens> dobey: it might have been ssh restarting due to the property change
<netlore_> does anyone know why I can share a URL to messaging but not to email, facebook, google+ etc.
<popey> dobey: i sometimes find phablet-shell fails, but runs okay the second time
<dobey> popey: i ran it like 5 times and kept getting the error :-/
<sergiusens> netlore_: I guess it's because it's not hooked up to the content-hub
<sergiusens> I would like that fwiw :-)
<dobey> popey: i even reflashed because i thought something was wrong on the phone
<popey> erk
<sergiusens> dobey: we are not in the 80s :-)
<dobey> sergiusens: are you sure? the size of cell phones today is pretty much the same as they were in the 80s
<popey> also battery life
<sergiusens> dobey: yeah, but without BCD LEDs :-P
<kenvandine> jgdx, fyi, libqofono 0.70 is built in the phablet-team ppa
<popey> tedg: bug 1404302 is yours, right? Can we get that fixed so spurious log entries can be removed?
<ubot5> bug 1404302 in ust (Ubuntu) "liblttng-ust0 Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404302
<tedg> popey, No, not anymore. I think mine are hidden now.
<tedg> popey, I think those might be ricmm's, but I haven't checked.
<grendal_prime> have an asus memopad 7 android has become pretty useless to me i need to get this installed on that device.
<grendal_prime> can anyone asist with this?
<grendal_prime> its sort of a nonessential device at this point so if it wipes it out that is fine.
<popey> rvr: https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/remix/+pots/music-app/es/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<popey> any chance you can review those two tiny translations? ☻
<grendal_prime> grrrr
<popey> grendal_prime: i dont think anyone has ported to that device
<grendal_prime> grrrr
<grendal_prime> can i help them do so?
<popey> Well, the porting guide is outdated unfortunately
<grendal_prime> is all this hardware really all that different?
<popey> yes
<ZacharyIgielman> popey: got my translation suggestion?
<WebVisitor-4> user question: is there a way to add two finger scrolling with touchscreen. Prefer if this could be done in the same way that three and four finger events are recognised currently. Thank you.
<rvr> popey: Done!
<RAOF> WebVisitor-4: Two finger scrolling works in GTK3 (and Qt5, IIRC).
<RAOF> And when I say “two finger scrolling” I mean, of course “one finger scrolling”
<WebVisitor-4> RAOF: how do I enable this in standard ubuntu (vivid) desktop? ... and ... erm what do you mean two finger is one finger 8)
<RAOF> WebVisitor-4: It just works, if you've got a touchscreen
<RAOF> I mean that dragging a single finger does scrolling.
<RAOF> But this only works in GTK3 (and, I think, Qt5) applications.
<WebVisitor-4> So its application specific? Multi touch works fine , ie three and four finger gestures. But one/two finger scrolling does not work in anything I have tried so far, like firefox or gnome-terminal... is a real PITA to get the scroll bar in terminal!!!
<RAOF> It's not going to work without toolkit support; it's too complex to do at a higher level (eg: you're dragging your finger - does that mean scroll, or to continue a text selection, or to continue dragging an icon around, or...)
<WebVisitor-4> sure... thats why I figured two finger scroll would be the one 8)
<RAOF> Hah. It doesn't work in GNOME terminal for exactly that reason - terminal treats that as selection :)
<RAOF> So, that's a very reasonable use-case that GTK doesn't support well currently.
<WebVisitor-4> Can we do it with ginn?
<RAOF> But we're not going to be able to do a global 2-finger scroll translation unless you want applications to never receive 2-finger events.
<RAOF> We do that with 3- and 4-finger events because applications generally don't have special behaviour for those.
<RAOF> But adding 2-finger scroll would break 2-finger pinch-to-zoom, for example.
<RAOF> (Adding it globally; when implemented in the toolkit the toolkit has enough information to make both work)
<WebVisitor-4> I figured there would be a good reason for three finger 8) Quite right! What about three finger scroll 8)... Is there a config or something that i can edit to try playing with three finger events?
<RAOF> No, not really.
<RAOF> The multitouch bits are in compiz/unity, though.
<RAOF> They're not configurable, but that's where they live.
<RAOF> Playing around with three finger events would involve grabbing the source and doing some fiddling.
<WebVisitor-4> so non trivial code changes? have you experience with the multi touch compiz stuff, as in which and where to start pretending to grok 8)
<RAOF> Not really. I think “grail” is the search string you want to be using, though.
<WebVisitor-4> cheers, as in the holy one 8) Appreciate your reasoning. Will have a go at it 8)
<RAOF> The multitouch library is called libgrail :)
<WebVisitor-4> RAOF: Much appreciated.
<notme_> i want to make a bootable usb ubuntu touch but cant find iso can anyone link me?
<WebVisitor-4> Just an observation, being new to touch and all... it would be very handy to put more space around top panel indicators to take into consideration finger fatness 8)
<popey> thanks rvr !
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-13
<pngo_> I can ssh login via terminal, but can not via thunar );
<pngo_> before ubuntu re-installation I had no problems with thunar
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> you guys read this yet:
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/meizu-announce-triple-boot-ubuntu-phone-month
<nhaines> Nope.  What's it about?
<nhaines> Also, Betteridge's law of headlines says "no".
<lotuspsychje> well like always is meizu confusing users
<lotuspsychje> we can only hope 1 of the three Os will be ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> what do you think?
<nhaines> It's possible.
<lotuspsychje> im almost sure that Bq phone will be sold out right away for tha price
<lotuspsychje> imagine all the users using ubuntu
<nhaines> We'll have to see.  It's hard to predict these kinds of things.
<nhaines> All I know is that I'll get to hold one soon.
<lotuspsychje> you reserved one?
<nhaines> No, but aside from other various plans in the works, I'm going to grab aquarius's at SCALE.  :P
<lotuspsychje> :p
<nhaines> But I expect my Nexus 5 to be featured at the Ubuntu booth at SCALE. :P
<lotuspsychje> im curious if they changed alot on the inside, other then you guys developed it
<nhaines> That's up to the OEMs.
<lotuspsychje> they have their own developers right
<nhaines> Hardware and software engineering are orthagonal, though.
<nhaines> bq (and probably Meizu) are paying Canonical to do the hardware enablement.
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<lotuspsychje> how come canonical cant reveal stuff then<?
<lotuspsychje> they must know already whats gonna happen with what company
<nhaines> Because no software vendor of any platform is allowed to do so.
<lotuspsychje> right
<nhaines> The OEMs work with carriers, and jointly they make the announcements.  Never the software vendors (who are under NDA).
<lotuspsychje> im planning to start a repair/ubuntu store soon something like system76 with ubuntu machines in my country
<lotuspsychje> do i have obligations to canonical?
<nhaines> You're going to have to discuss it with Canonical I'd imagine.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ramsrambo> Hi! I wanna install ubuntu on my MTV Slash Swipe telecom tablet with MT8389 CPU on it
<ramsrambo> Is it possible?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | ramsrambo
<ubot5> ramsrambo: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dholbach> good morning
<ranveer> hi
<ranveer> how to create a rom for a phone?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Skeptics Day! :-D
<nhaines> Sounds like my kind of day!
<nerochiaro> ondra: good morning, can you please ping me when you have a minute ?
<nhaines> So I updated my phone from ubuntu-rtm/14.09 r12 to r13, and now there's no sound device detected.
<davidcalle> Hello all, I'm having an MMS issue : can send, can't receive. Any idea where to start debugging that?
<mandel> davidcalle, there are several daemons that take care of that, one is nuntium and the other one is udm
<mandel> davidcalle, can you grab the logs for both of them, the should both have it in the system logs dir
<davidcalle> mandel, so, udm log is at /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager/ubuntu-download-manager.INFO , but where is the nuntium one?
<davidcalle> udm -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9728346/
<mandel> davidcalle, AFAIK it is started by upstart
<davidcalle> mandel, right, I wasn't looking in ~/.cache : here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9728436/
<mandel> davidcalle, looks like there is one of the fields from the mms format that is not correctly decoded by nuntium, if you show me the logs from udm (uploader) I can take a look to see if it was indeed sent (or at least uploded)
<mandel> davidcalle, udm just does a http request, qhen changing to wap we need to read the feedback in nuntium.. we need sergiusens to take a look at what is going on exactly, he was the poor soul that read the specification
<davidcalle> mandel, uploader logs : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9728486/
<mandel> davidcalle, as fas as I can see the issue is reading the push notification in the nuntium side, can you file a bug with the logs and the information of you service provider? It is very very important to add the service provider information since each of them has implemented mms in a diff way (hurray for standards!!!!)
<mandel> sergiusens, ^^
<davidcalle> mandel, odd thing is that MMS with that sim worked fine a few weeks ago. sergiusens, which specific logs do you need for that bug report?
<davidcalle> (...or maybe I just *thought* they worked fine :) )
<davidcalle> thanks mandel
<mandel> davidcalle, well, is client code, someone could have change something in the server.. it is weird, but could happen
<mandel> davidcalle, would be nice to know if those messages ever got back, and maybe log the 200 response from the server (yes, they do send a response as a 200 even if it is an error and it is emebded as html)
<davidcalle> mandel, oh my. What I know for sure is that, since last week receiving an mms from someone else or myself is consistently failing (when it's from me, it's marked as sent on the phone and visible on the sent mms history from the service provider).
<davidcalle> Works on Android.
<mandel> davidcalle, yet, the mms is not received in the other side, correct? That looks like we are nto parsing the 200 with the error correctly in the nuntium side
<mandel> davidcalle, either we are screwing up with the formatting to the mms or something of the kind
 * davidcalle is doing one more test with a benevolent co-worker.
<davidcalle> mandel, so, just confirmed that sending works fine. Receiving (or the moment I'm supposed to receive) doesn't trigger anything new in the nuntium log.
<mandel> davidcalle, ok, you have to wait for the push notification to grab the mms.. might take some time
<mandel> davidcalle, not too long, but some time
<davidcalle> mandel, ok, I'm keeping tail -f nuntium.log running anyway.
<mandel> davidcalle, perfect
<mandel> davidcalle, while we wait, I'll have lunch :)
<davidcalle> mandel :)
<davidcalle> After 1h, I guess it's safe to say that nuntium has failed to notice these mms (no new log).
<davidcalle> mandel, sergiusens ^
<jgdx> abeato, hi, how does mtksettings behave when the sim/modem does not offer umts?
<abeato> jgdx, do you mean how it behaves for the slot that is just 2G?
<mandel> davidcalle, yes, is not getting it
<jgdx> abeato, I mean if umts is lacking/not supported at all
<abeato> jgdx, in that case the property Has3G should not appear
<jgdx> abeato, great. +1
<cwayne> why isn't timezone set automatically by location?
<nomanx> hello all
<danrik> what does ubuntu-touch do for data syncrhonization?
<danrik> I mean - where is data going to be stored?
<danrik> Would there be an option to sync to user-owned data storage?
<mandel> kenvandine, I need to delete that merge proposal and do a new one, I hope is not a big issue
<kenvandine> mandel, no problem
<pete-woods> can anyone help me with my store uploads
<jgdx> kenvandine, new libqofono debs fixed nailed it. However, it will require a (sensible) change to all users of the ofono manager.
<jgdx> s/fixed/
<pete-woods> I'm getting an error "New version: 1.0.18-134 (missing upload) on 2015-01-13 14:20 - 0 minutes ago"
<pete-woods> this is if you dig into the feedback tab
<kenvandine> jgdx, great!
<kenvandine> jgdx, so we need a code change in settings?
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems so. manager.modems is not prepopulated.
<kenvandine> jgdx, bummer, so uploading libqofono will break settings...
<jgdx> yes
<kenvandine> i guess i need to add a Breaks: ubuntu-system-settings << blah
<jgdx> indeed
<kenvandine> jgdx, what's the exposure like?  just 2 plugins right?
<jgdx> kenvandine, privacy, about, cellular, phone
<jgdx> so four
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you prepare the fix?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, but should we not use a shared component for this?
<kenvandine> this is going to make it much harder to land the fix in rtm... but it's a must
<kenvandine> jgdx, you mean our own wrapper for manager?
<jgdx> kenvandine, not exactly. A component that creates the libqofono bindings we need. Right now that's done per plugin.
<jgdx> but that'll be an overkill for e.g. about, since it does not need more than one or two bindings, as opposed to cellular which needs tons
<kenvandine> yeah, i don't think we should optimize for API breaks
<kenvandine> this shouldn't be common
<mterry> rickspencer3, in bug 1409003, you say you can't reproduce anymore with image 190.  Have you had any "luck" since filing with reproducing it?
<ubot5> bug 1409003 in Ubuntu system image "receiving an sms while roaming and suspended renders the phone difficult to use on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409003
<kenvandine> jgdx, and i guess the actual break is the fix for the issue you were looking for :/
<kenvandine> so not worth patching it out
<rickspencer3> mterry, no, no one can reproduce it, including me
<jgdx> kenvandine, what do you mean 'patching it out'?
<cwayne> Elleo: got launching cutespotify from scope working :)
<Elleo> cwayne: awesome :)
<Elleo> cwayne: it'd be cool to have your spotify scope aggregated in the music scope, is that planned?
<cwayne> Elleo: unsure, good idea though
<Elleo> cwayne: I'm going to try and figure out why the URI handler stuff isn't getting called if cutespotify has to be launched first at the weekend, which should make that more useful too
<cwayne> Elleo: i wonder if we could package both app and scope in one click.. it'd be fun to try as the app's cpp and the scope's go :)
<cwayne> Elleo: awesome
<Elleo> cwayne: I'd certainly be cool with that
<seb128> mterry, rickspencer3, that bug, I see regularly a similar one, not sure it's the same issue, but phone doesn't resume when pressing the power button, it takes some 10-15s and it's really slugish
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, so I think that is different
<rickspencer3> seb128, I think what happens there is that apps are shutting down and don't get quite enough time to finish their work before the phone suspends
<ogra_> seb128, do you have a custom wallpaper for the lock screen ?
<rickspencer3> so when you resume, they all race to finish their work
<rickspencer3> I believe this is being fixed
<ogra_> iirc there were issues with scaling down the image which causes slowness on resume
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, but a small one and it's not happening in a consistant way
<ogra_> ah, k
<seb128> the screen doesn't turn on for 15 seconds and when it does there is the power down dialog
<seb128> and I often can't unlock
<seb128> it's like the phone was in a busy loop
<ogra_> weird, i never have that
<seb128> even when I manage to unlock it's slugish
<seb128> I've that like every other day
<seb128> rickspencer3, I doubt it's it, I often have no app running or used in the past day
<seb128> rickspencer3, I mostly use my phone as a phone, e.G just sms and calls and that happens sometimes when I didn't use anything since I booted it
 * ogra_ shakes his head ... 
<seb128> it usually happens when I'm outside though, not when home
<ogra_> ... as a phone ... lol
<seb128> ogra_, :-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, does that happen when you are away from home?
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> seb128, does it happen when you are at home?
<seb128> no
<seb128> as I just wrote
<seb128> <seb128> it usually happens when I'm outside though, not when home
<seb128> but I don't need to receive smses for it to happen
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok, so I think that what you have there is the Location Service/Network Manager bug that tvoss fixed
<ogra_> did these QtNetworking changes ever make it in ?
<seb128> rickspencer3, oh ok, is that on a rtm image yet?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes, quite recently, but not a promoted image, I think
<rickspencer3> seb128, it was when I was testing that fix in a silo last Friday that I ran into the mysterious vanishing sms issue
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm using r188
<seb128> rickspencer3, http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/188.commitlog suggests it has the nm fix?
<ogra_> 188 is definitely the last promoted one
<rickspencer3> seb128, so you think you have the fix and you are still getting it?
<rickspencer3> I was getting it solidly 100% of the time
<rickspencer3> I am on r191 and never get it anymore
<seb128> rickspencer3, r188 has the fix if I read correctly the url I just shared
<seb128> and I got that bug today at lunch
<seb128> so yeah, still getting it
<seb128> to me the issue looks a bit similar to bug #1409003
<ubot5> bug 1409003 in Ubuntu system image "receiving an sms while roaming and suspended renders the phone difficult to use on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409003
<seb128> expect I don't need to receive smses to have it
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2015-January/000996.html
<ogra_> that is in 189
<rickspencer3> seb128, if your phone settles after 10 or 15 seconds, then I think it's the "the system needs time to finish doing work before suspending" bug
<seb128> ogra_, that change is a settings one to display the correct mac
<seb128> ogra_, http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/188.commitlog is the nm fix
<ogra_> right
<seb128> "dbus daemon spinning with NM AP properties change event"
<seb128> rickspencer3, which is weird, because that's a freshly booted phone that I didn't use
<seb128> like there is no app running
<seb128> but alright
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah, not sure it's app's tbh, not sure what it is
<seb128> rickspencer3, in those cases it's normal that it takes > 10s for the screen to turn on and then that the shutdown dialog displays?
<rickspencer3> seb128,  a lot of people are getting what you describe
<seb128> k
<rickspencer3> seb128, hmmmm, that sounds like much more like the "fixed" NM/Location issue
<seb128> anyway, I'm happy to help debugging that one by providing info
<seb128> if anybody is interested feel free to ping me
<seb128> rickspencer3, I mentioned it because it looked a bit like the bug you asked about earlier
<rickspencer3> seb128, thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm not trying to dismiss your concerns, at all
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've the nm fix, so either that doesn't work or there is another similar issue
<rickspencer3> just trying to slot it into my mental model
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah
<rickspencer3> it could be that I just had bad luck, and the sms thing was a coincidence
<rickspencer3> and since then I've had good luck, since I don't get the issue so bad
<seb128> I get that issue several times a week
<seb128> I'm going to try to look at the dbus traffic next time
<rickspencer3> but I definetly get the issue where I turn on the phone, the power dialog is there, and it is hard to dismiss because the phone feels busy
<rickspencer3> seb128, that would be awesome
<seb128> the issue is that I usually get it outside when I don't have my laptop with me to adb to the device
<rickspencer3> of course, it happens when you need to use your phone, if you are anythink like me
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you know if there is a bug open about the busy/power dialog issue?
<seb128> yeah, today it happened at lunch when I wanted to call somebody :p
<rickspencer3> mterry, ^ ?
<rickspencer3> seb128, for some reason, I think mterry is on it
<mterry> seb128, there are a couple bugs...
<seb128> mterry, hey, ok, I'm regularly getting one of those, so if you need debug info I can try to get some ;-)
<seb128> just let me know
<mterry> seb128, bug 1383277 or bug 1409003 might be relevant to you
<ubot5> bug 1383277 in Canonical System Image "Power dialog sometimes shown on resume" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383277
<ubot5> bug 1409003 in Ubuntu system image "receiving an sms while roaming and suspended renders the phone difficult to use on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409003
<mterry> seb128, I am having a hard time reproducing myself.  I can sometimes get it to happen on my everyday phone, but when I try with a test phone, no luck
<mterry> seb128, which version are you on?
<seb128> mterry, r188
<mterry> OK, that's the latest promoted one, I believe?  k
<mterry> that also implies krillin I think?
<mterry> I've been trying to reproduce on mako
<mterry> (my dogfood phone is mako and is able to hit it)
<mterry> seb128, what are your symptoms?  Does it involve an incoming text or call?
<seb128> mterry, yeah, krillin
<seb128> no, none of those
<seb128> it usually involve being outside for some hours and wanting to text somebody or check what time it is
<mterry> seb128, does it sound like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1383277/comments/20 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1383277 in Canonical System Image "Power dialog sometimes shown on resume" [Critical,In progress]
<seb128> I never get it when working/connected to the computer/at home
<ogra_> when logged in via adb the phone doesnt suspend
<mterry> seb128, do you get it disconnected from computer but still at home?
<seb128> mterry, sort of
<mterry> seb128, i.e. if you are on wifi and hanging out at home?
<seb128> mterry, I don't think I noticed it at home no
<seb128> could be when out of wifi range or something
<dholbach> Saviq, could it be that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1343263 is at large again?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1333831 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1343263 Search button has the wrong scope id" [High,Fix released]
<dholbach> at least jounih mentioned this behaviour to me
<seb128> mterry, usually for the it's "press the power button, nothing happens, press again wondering if the first press worked, get puzzled wondering if the phone ran out of battery, see the phone turning on with the shutdown dialog displayed"
<seb128> mterry, like it takes > 10s to turn the screen on, and it usually has the power down dialog by then
<ogra_> well ...
<ogra_> the second press causes the dialo to appear
<seb128> mterry, but I usually press several time the button so I'm unsure your on/off caase
<seb128> next time I'm going to try to be patient and just press once and wait some 10s
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i think the dialog behaves just fine ... the bug is the delay
<seb128> right
<ogra_> did you check /var/crash if it got files whose timestamps match your delay ?
<seb128> no crash
<ogra_> might be apport kicking in on resume and immediately eating all resources
<ogra_> k
<rickspencer3> ogra_, is there something that I could install on my phone that would make a log of what processes are taking up CPU at a certain time?
<rickspencer3> it seems like:
<rickspencer3> 1. we can only reproduce the bug in real life, we don't have lab conditions where we can trigger it
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> whatever you would install would have to keep the phone from suspend
<rickspencer3> 2. we can't get info about what it is actually doing
<rickspencer3> ogra_, arg
<mterry> ogra_, well the dialog shouldn't be showing....  The problem is that the delay seems to be blocking handling the "power button released" signal so the phoen thinks you were holding down the power button
<ogra_> to be able to operate :)
<rickspencer3> classic debugging of an issue in production
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> mterry, right, i just mean that the bug isnt in the dialog but in the phone behavior
<rickspencer3> right, we need some way to find out what is keeping the phone busy on resume
<mterry> ogra_, right -- the last issue like this that I fixed was in unity8's event handling, but not sure where this one lies yet.  Still can't reliably reproduce in lab conditions  :)
<ogra_> yeah, i have never seen it at all
<ogra_> and i used my phone for 4 weeks on the same image
<mterry> ogra_, lucky  :)
<rickspencer3> I have to say, it's light years better now that the NM/Location issue is fixed
<mterry> ogra_, no need to brag  ;)
<rickspencer3> that made my phone unusable
<rickspencer3> I got into the habbit of turning it off before i left the house, and then turning it on again when I was out of range
<rickspencer3> of my AP
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so, there is nothing that can log processes that can be suspended when the phone suspends?
<ogra_> well, we would have to integrate it with the lifecycle somehow
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<ogra_> so it gets stopped with suspend and immediately gets started on resume
<rickspencer3> sounds like that might be a useful debugging tool
<rickspencer3> ogra_, could we simply write an app that does that, and write an app armour profile that gives it necessary permissions?
<ogra_> but if you run something like top from a script or some such i guess it would keep you awake if you dont integrate it with the lifecycle
<ogra_> sure, would have to be unconfined etc
<rickspencer3> ogra_, how hard would that be to write?
<ogra_> i guess not harder than an other unconfined app :)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, I don't know enough to write an app that runs top and makes a log, etc...
<rickspencer3> do you think that's something you could write in an hour or so?
<rickspencer3> or *cough* that someone could write?
<ogra_> not atm, i'm fully swamped with snappy stuff atm
 * rickspencer3 nods
<dobey> logs processes that can be suspended, or logs processes that /were/ suspended?
<rickspencer3> mterry, ogra_ so tvoss tells me that I can just use top in the terminal
<ogra_> dobey, loges the cureent process state constantly ...
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> that *might* work, but will indeed onyl show you the state after you unlocked
<dobey> ogra_: but it can't do that if it's suspended before other things get suspended?
<ogra_> you want to know what happens before you unlock
<ogra_> dobey, well, we need a snapshow of the processes between resume and unlock ...
<dobey> so i think it would have to be something outside the lifecycle
<ogra_> *snapshot
<dobey> it would have to run when powerd gets the "resume" signal, and stop when the screen is unlocked, right?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh? I thought we just wanted to know what was so busy after resume
<ogra_> dobey, well, it can go on running
<ogra_> important is that it starts as soon as the system resumes and takes top snapshots or some such
<dobey> well you need to know when the screen was unlocked in the log i guess, so you know where the breaking point is
<ogra_> just dumping them to a log file every second
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, was it really better to workaround that password entry mask issue in settings than fixing the sdk?
<kenvandine> seb128, it's debatable as to it even being a bug, it's more of a design thing
<kenvandine> the SDK doesn't directly provide it, it's from the Qt TextField
<kenvandine> which behaves the same way
<seb128> kenvandine, design/mpt clearly stated it's a bug on the mp
<seb128> kenvandine, did you read his comment?
<kenvandine> i think so :)
<kenvandine> at one point i read them all... i also tested it without our sdk
<kenvandine> and it did the same thing
<seb128> hum, k
<mpt> Do you get a curse put on you if you change Qt code? ;-)
<kenvandine> mpt, no... of course not :)
<kenvandine> mpt, and i did re-open the sdk task
<kenvandine> because i'd rather it be fixed in the sdk
<mpt> I saw that, thank you
<kenvandine> but until they agree, we worked around it
<kenvandine> inconsistency bugs me... i really want to see it handled in the sdk
<kenvandine> but the debate went on long enough, so we jfdi
<mpt> I must have missed the debate … I don’t see anyone in the bug report claiming that it shouldn’t be fixed in the toolkit, at least
<kenvandine> mpt, the toolkit task got closed
<kenvandine> and we had some chats on irc
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^  fyi
<mpt> Oh, true. (I was confused by the later shuffling from the project to the package.)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'll defer the beating on this to you :)
<kenvandine> mpt, you can try to convince pmcgowan to bump the priority for the sdk :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, mpt no debate, just need to get to it
<seb128> tedg, hey, have you seen bug #1410176 ?
<ubot5> bug 1410176 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service:11:volume_control_sink_info_cb_for_props:_volume_control_sink_info_cb_for_props_pa_context_sinkinfocb:context_get_sink_info_callback:run_action:pa_pdispatch_run" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410176
 * tedg looks
<tedg> seb128, Pretty sure that's related to this Vala/Pulse bug, I have a work around in a branch that's in review. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741485
<ubot5> Gnome bug 741485 in Code Generator "Captured variable struct missing ref" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<seb128> tedg, great, thanks
<seb128> tedg, did you try the change Luca suggested on that bug to the pulse vapi?
<popey> ricmm: is bug 1404302 on your radar?
<ubot5> bug 1404302 in ust (Ubuntu) "liblttng-ust0 Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404302
<tedg> seb128, I *think* so, but I'm not sure (before holiday). Much current on my system doesn't have it.
<tedg> seb128, But honestly, I think that's just horrible defaults by Vala. Why would you assume a callback isn't async.
<tedg> Anyway, tired of arguing it.
<seb128> k
<tedg> seb128, The work around isn't hard, you just have to not capture variables.
<seb128> tedg, well, I'm not picky on how we fix it, just decide on one way and get the fix submitted for review ;-)
<mandel> kenvandine, is there a way to test the pausable downloads in an easy way? I remeber you had a script to follow
<kenvandine> mandel, i just install old clicks
<mandel> kenvandine, do you have a url of one so I can grab it?
<kenvandine> mandel, sure... hang on
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/2014-10-28-204844/
<kenvandine> mandel, i tend to grab a few from there
<mandel> kenvandine, thx
<ogra_> stgraber, was the addition of the "hidden" field in channels.json announced somewhere ?
<ogra_> we just had quite some confusion with the channels vanishing
<stgraber> ogra_: it's been there right from the beginning
<ogra_> well, the hiding of the -proposed channels is new
<sergiusens> ogra_: --show-image for the channel should also work fine
 * kenvandine wonders how some of these tests ever passed
<kenvandine> jgdx, on my rtm device, the about page tests are all failing because it was expecting a PageComponent
<kenvandine> instead of ItemPage
<kenvandine> no idea how the vivid tests are passing!
<kenvandine> -        if name == b'PageComponent':
<kenvandine> +        if name == b'ItemPage':
<netlore-mobile> 13 seems better than 12 here at least
<kenvandine> fixes the about tests on rtm... still puzzling how this passes on vivid!
<netlore-mobile> I stopped using proposed last year because I wanted to make phone calls... . is it better now?
<dobey> huh
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, bingo!  the rtm test failures started with upower 0.99 transition... we need to sync python3-dbusmock to rtm
<kenvandine> for the dbusmock template
<kenvandine> the version in utopic and vivid includes a fix for a regression
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, awesome
<ahayzen> Hi, I have this issue on rtm mako where init and dbus-daemon are using in total ~10% CPU constantly...is there any way I can see what it is doing?
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingDBus#How_to_monitor_the_system_bus
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, thanks
<dobey> oh my, where has all my battery gone
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, you could try running dbus-monitor right off I think
<dobey> and i don't even have wifi enabled right now
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, lots of mtp stuff..."starting".."stopping"
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, definitely open a bug and add that data
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, .... i'm using the terminal app as last time i plugged it in it stopped...
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, sure, interesting
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, so i need to dump the output into a file first :)
<tvoss> pmcgowan, mind giving me backlog
<pmcgowan> tvoss, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9734780/
<tvoss> pmcgowan, thanks
<tvoss> pmcgowan, should we track on a separate bug?
<pmcgowan> tvoss, I think so
<mandel> kenvandine, so.. udm was fix, the issue is that horrible three boolean state tracking code, cleaning that crap as we speak :-/
<tvoss> pmcgowan, okay, we can converge bugs if we find that they are related
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, this was the output... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9734788/ ... which project do i report it against?
<pmcgowan> tvoss, what do you think ^^
<kenvandine> mandel, oh, so part of the problem was in udm?
<mandel> kenvandine, no no, talking with udm the memory management
<mandel> kenvandine, and the tree bool state tracking
<kenvandine> ok
<mandel> kenvandine, plus async calls and threads == lots of crap
<tvoss> pmcgowan, probably best to start with mtpd
<tvoss> pmcgowan, ahayzen https://launchpad.net/mtp
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, interesting as soon as i unplug it, it goes back to the 10% cpu with init, dbus-daemon, mpdecision
<ahayzen> tvoss, thanks
<tvoss> ahayzen, sure, thanks for reporting :)
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, that could explain some things, good find
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, please pass me the bug # when filed
<ahayzen> tvoss, pmcgowan, i've reported bug 1410506, if i find any more info/steps i'll add it to the bug
<ubot5> bug 1410506 in mtp (Ubuntu) "MTP looping between start and stopping causing constant ~10% cpu load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410506
<pmcgowan> great
<tvoss> ahayzen, thx
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, i wonder if its worth restarting and seeing if i can get it into the bad state again...
<pmcgowan> sure
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, ok managed to get it to happen again :)
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, i'll double check and then add my steps to the bug
<pmcgowan> awesome
 * ahayzen hopes it isn't random
<popey>    /23
<popey> bah
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, i've updated the steps, do you think it matters which version of mtp is on the PC end?
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, it could
<jgdx> cyphermox, pmcgowan: bluetooth audio works well on krillin in my volvo, FYI. +++
<jgdx> kenvandine, suddenly it started failing?
<kenvandine> jgdx, still passes in vivid
<kenvandine> but afaict it shouldn't pass in vivid
<kenvandine> it passes with my fix on rtm and it fails without my branch
<kenvandine> so puzzling
<kenvandine> jgdx, but... the real fix for the problem brendand hit was dbusmock in rtm
<kenvandine> i have a sync from vivid prepared in silo 3
<pmcgowan> jgdx, nice
<jgdx> kenvandine, what's up with dbusmock?
<colombeen> hi guys, first time here... just wanted to know if there are any phones being developed atm with ubuntu phone os?
<kenvandine> jgdx, the upower template had a regression
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh
<kenvandine> which was fixed in the version we have in utopic and vivid
<kenvandine> but never made it to rtm
<jgdx> fun
<kenvandine> took a while to figure that out...
<jgdx> !devices | colombeen
<ubot5> colombeen: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jgdx> colombeen, not sure that answers your question, actually.
<kenvandine> the logs do not really tell you that upower template was broken
<jgdx> kenvandine, but services missing will be logged?
<jgdx> or maybe it just failed silently?
<kenvandine> jgdx, not missing...
<jgdx> k
<kenvandine> signal emitted with wrong signature
<kenvandine> not logged
<kenvandine> jgdx, what i don't understand is the AboutPage tests
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/about_page_test_fix/+merge/246350
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<kenvandine> all the tests in test_about fail on rtm, because of that
<kenvandine> but they are passing on vivid... puzzling
<kenvandine> weee
<kenvandine> jgdx, woot... with silo 3 and silo 22 I get 100% AP test pass :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, +1, though I still don't understand that piece of code.
 * jgdx dances
<jgdx> but then stops.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#cellular-connection
<jgdx> mpt, ^ that's really hard to do
<pngo_> how can I install calendar-app?
<pmcgowan> pngo_, in the app scope search for it, go to the store and download
<colombeen> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<colombeen> !commands
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pngo_> pmcgowan, how come pkcon install calendar-app is not working?
<pmcgowan> whats it doing?
<pngo_> can not find package
<pmcgowan> pngo_, its not installed by default, did you copy it over to the phone
<pmcgowan> pngo_, easier to get it from the store
<pngo_> pmcgowan, Im trying to stay away from store
<pmcgowan> pngo_, do you have the .click for the app?
<pmcgowan> pngo_, then do
<pngo_> pmcgowan, not sure what .click is
<pmcgowan> adb shell sudo -Hu phablet pkcon install-local  /pathtoclickonthephone
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> its like a deb but different
<pmcgowan> click package for apps
<colombeen> any phones that actually run ubuntu phone os like they should (completly working and without needing android on the device)? was looking on the page with devices but couldn't find what i was looking for (maybe i missed it)
<pmcgowan> colombeen, we use the hardware device support from android only
<pngo_> pmcgowan, how and where do I install .click?
<pmcgowan> colombeen, there is a phone announced with an OEM coming out in europe soon
<colombeen> pmcgowan, which company?
<colombeen> haven't seen this anouncement
<colombeen> are you still there? pmcgowan?
<popey_> colombeen: bq
<popey_> colombeen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<nexus4user> hi, i have Q
<nexus4user> following this guide   https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ i've got an error  mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied ,pls help
<dobey> pngo_: you can install the calendar app from the store scope
<rickspencer3> is anyone up who can help someone with Ubuntu device flash?
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ogra_ if you guys are up around and have the time, nexus4user is having some trouble installing
<pmcgowan> nexus4user, what command did you run to flash
<sergiusens> nexus4user: are you running as root?
<nexus4user> not anymore :D
<sergiusens> nexus4user: run as a normal user and that will go away
<pmcgowan> nexus4user, you may want to use the stable channel
<dobey> s/may/will/ :)
<pmcgowan> :0
<nexus4user> what should I refer to as stable channel?
<pmcgowan> ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels mako
<pmcgowan> channel is ubuntu-touch/stable
<nexus4user> thanks!
<nexus4user> going to try it now
<nexus4user> will come back shortly with some feedback
<nexus4user> how long should it take
<ahoneybun> depends on your internet speed nexus4user
<nexus4user> it is fast :D I have already downloaded six archives
<nexus4user> from devel
<dobey> all the files aren't 300 MB :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, getting some test failures with the new libqofono, investigating
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems our mocking stopped working.
<jgdx> kenvandine, I understand why, and fixed it.
<jgdx> any libqofo object will not create a dbusinterface if it's not in the modem's list of interfaces. Which is exactly what will fix the 'dead' bindings we're seeing when removing/adding interfaces.
<jgdx> but when InterfaceChanged is sent from the modem, the binding will pick it up and start acting accordingly
<jgdx> our mocks do not do this
<mandel> kenvandine, please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-pause/+merge/246367
<mandel> kenvandine, but we need to move that logic to state machine, I'll do that asap
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-14
<jgdx> kenvandine, a bit late: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/libqofono-0.70-ready/+merge/246371
<pngo_> I'm using rsync to copy my files. when I create file on the phone, that file name is change on server side to something like TLEW1J~7 but should be "test phone"
<pngo_> but files created on computer work fine on both sides
<lotuspsychje> a new article on scopes: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/ubuntu-phone-bq-photo-scopes-details
<dholbach> good morning
 * sturmflut-work has installed systemd-sysv and will reboot now
<sturmflut-work> Wish me luck
<lpotter> http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/14/7543883/samsung-tizen-phone-announced-z1
<uhhimhere> so does the ubuntu repos work with touch
<nhaines> apt-get install works, but apt-get upgrade breaks everything.  Also, if you set your system to read-write, you can no longer update the OS.
<uhhimhere> so is there a specific repo for arm apps
<nhaines> No.
<nhaines> Same repos.
<uhhimhere> but arent most of the software compiled for x86
<nhaines> No.
<nhaines> ARM is a supported architecture for Ubuntu, and so the build servers build all applicable packages for all supported architectures.
<nhaines> So maybe Wine isn't available for ARM, for example.  But in general, most things are.
<uhhimhere> makes sense and do these unavailable packages pop up or are they hidden
<nhaines> They are simply unavailable.
<nhaines> So on ARM (if I'm right that Wine isn't available), 'sudo apt install wine' returns "Package not found."
<nhaines> Exactly as if you typo a package name on x86.
<nhaines> Although remember, it's really amd64 that's the "modern, standard" architecture now.  ;)
<nhaines> And also note that ARM works exactly the way x86 and amd64 have for years.
<uhhimhere> well i think thats become debatable now
<uhhimhere> that amd64 is the more modern standard architecture
<uhhimhere> depends on what you define as modern and standard
<nhaines> well, x86 was introduced in 1978.  So it's not that.
<uhhimhere> x86 probably has a more consistent peripheral ecosystem thats standardized
<nhaines> I don't mean "best".  I mean other than embedded markets, x86 is obsolete in terms of new hardware being produced.
<nhaines> But my point was that ARM in Ubuntu works just like x86 and amd64 and like PPC used to.
<uhhimhere> so would i be able to play tremulous on my phone
<uhhimhere> with 3d accel
<uhhimhere> from say fredreno
<nhaines> So it would need to be ported to QT to work with Unity 8, I would imagine.  Let alone Mir.  Unity sort of just launches SDK apps at the moment.
<nhaines> Everything's possible.  LibreOffice can run on the phone, but you probably wouldn't want to.  :)  https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Dt9OzKmQUgI/VLO5N9G9j3I/AAAAAAAAI_w/E1rfHax3xCs/w546-h863-no/2015%2B-%2B1
<uhhimhere> could i dock it on a usb/hdmi converter + bluetooth keyboard ?
<nhaines> After Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  As in, 16.10 at the earliest, probably.
<uhhimhere> canonical should sell a usb hardware dock for desktop mode or something
<nhaines> Unless there's some kind of preview ready for the phone.
<uhhimhere> that would be neat
<nhaines> Canonical doesn't do hardware.  :)  That's up to OEMs.
<uhhimhere> yeah they do
<uhhimhere> they sell mice
<uhhimhere> :P
<uhhimhere> this is along the same lines
<nhaines> Not really.  In any case, the bq Aquaris will never be able to do convergence (if I have the specs right), which is a really good reason not to sell a dock in the Canonical store.
<uhhimhere> what
<uhhimhere> whats aquaris
<nhaines> That's the phone that's on sale second week of February.
<uhhimhere> whats so special about that phone
<nhaines> Nothing in particular.  It's simply the first.
<nhaines> Yeah, it has a dual-core Cortex A9 processor and only 1GB RAM.  So according to Canonical's specs in early 2014, it doesn't meet the requirements (quad-core Cortex A15, 2GB RAM) for desktop convegence.
<uhhimhere> just go onto alibaba buy a 2 g module and solder it on
<nhaines> Which doesn't fix the processor problem.
<uhhimhere> overclock it
<uhhimhere> oh
<uhhimhere> but why is it tied to whether or not the canonical store should sell it
<nhaines> Because despite the fact that it's been announced for over a year, you had no idea the bq Aquaris was going to be the first retail Ubuntu phone or any of the specs or that it can't do desktop mode Ubuntu.
<nhaines> So you can imagine if someone has one and then buys a "turn your phone into a desktop widget!" from the Canonical store and then finds out it doesn't do that.
<nhaines> Sounds like a good idea for OEMs to sell.  Or for third-parties, maybe.
<uhhimhere> im pretty sure someone would hack it to allow for docking
<nhaines> Which is fine, but still doesn't mean Canonical should endorse that.
<uhhimhere> why is canonical endorsing the aquaris
<nhaines> bq licensed Ubuntu from Canonical for that phone.
<uhhimhere> well thats retarded; why wouldnt they make it up to spec for docking then
<nhaines> It's still a good business phone and can still be managed with Landscape.
<uhhimhere> and why didnt canonical enforce that
<nhaines> Because not all Ubuntu phones are designed to be docked.  Only the high-end phones.
<nhaines> So watch out for Meizu's phone later this year.
<nhaines> (It still won't be able to use desktop mode, but it might in the future.)
<uhhimhere> it should come with a special "endorsement"
<nhaines> Tassadar: I am sad because ubuntu-rtm/14.09 r13 doesn't detect sound devices on my N5.
<uhhimhere> like HomeDock(TM) ready or something
<uhhimhere> thats what im calling the hypothetical ubuntu docking station
<Tassadar> nhaines: fix it then <_<
<nhaines> Tassadar: actually I'd just planned to be angry at you by proxy.
<Tassadar> yeah, that's gonna totally fix it
<nhaines> uhhimhere: sure, but it's impossible for any Ubuntu phone to use desktop mode anyway right now.
<nhaines> Tassadar: maybe not, but it will make *me* feel better.
<uhhimhere> why nit
<uhhimhere> not
<nhaines> uhhimhere: because it doesn't exist.  Unity 8 doesn't have a desktop mode.
<nhaines> It won't until 16.04 or 16.10.
<uhhimhere> so whats so hard about desktop mode? landscape+usb support?
<sturmflut-work> nhaines: Actually Unity8 already has a Desktop mode. You can enable it manually, and Popescu Sorin seems to have a private branch where he can switch dynamically between Tablet and Desktop mode
<sturmflut-work> nhaines: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqYEH3MUC3w
<sturmflut-work> nhaines: I've used the desktop mode myself a couple of days ago
<uhhimhere> so who wants to start a petition to canonical for a dock
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Organise Your Home Day! :-D
<nhaines> sturmflut-work: actually it doesn't.  Popescu Sorin is doing some amazing work with window management.  But there is a massive amount of infrastructre work needed to get to desktop mode.
<nhaines> Mir, in particular needs a lot of work before it's ready, and Unity 8 will build on top of that , too.
<nhaines> sturmflut-work: the fun thing is that we're getting to watch it take shape early, as it progresses.
<sturmflut-work> nhaines: I never said that it was already completed, but it is there and can be activated with the current Vivid packages.
<nhaines> sturmflut-work: until it's completed, it does not exist.
<sturmflut-work> nhaines: The world is not binary. And first we would have to agree on a definition of "completed".
<uhhimhere> thats like saying there are no ubuntu images other than LTS ones
<uhhimhere> wait ubuntu is on rolling release now isnt it?
<uhhimhere> i havent used it in a while
<nhaines> Well in the context of "let's sell people hardware", it doesn't exist.
<nhaines> uhhimhere: no.
<uhhimhere> i actually think as soon as the hardware is there more people will contribute to make it work
<uhhimhere> or official
<uhhimhere> its like a carrot on a stick
<sturmflut-work> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-Spotted-Running-on-Former-Windows-8-1-Tablet-Lenovo-ThinkPad-8-469594.shtml Wow, I didn't know that this was reported outside of Google+ :)
<nhaines> You can already buy cheap HDMI adapters.  I forget what the interface is called.  MHI?
<sturmflut-work> nhaines: MHL
<nhaines> sturmflut-work: thanks.
<uhhimhere> so can I run a virtual server on my device, chroot to it and then run Ubuntu OS
<uhhimhere> if its not officially supported
<popey> uhhimhere: possibly. I don't know that anyone has tried.
<uhhimhere> so most programs on the repo need to be ported to QT to work on UBuntu TOuch
<Chipaca> In the emulator I'm getting a crash so frequently it's nearly unworkable. I get: *** Error in `/usr/share/android/emulator/out/host/linux-x86/bin/emulator-x86': free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0xb230a780 ***
<Chipaca> anything i can do?
<dobey> hmm, is it just me, or does "checking for updates" sit and spin for anyone else on mako?
<mhall119> we have screen recording instructions on the wiki now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ScreenRecording
<kenvandine> dobey, i heard the store scope server was upset, perhaps that's the same problem
<dobey> kenvandine: could be, but that shouldn't block system image updates which don't come from the click store, no?
<kenvandine> beuno, ^^ could that be the same issue?
<dobey> mardy: seems a bit better now
<kenvandine> dobey, found click updates for me... maybe they got the issue resolved already
<dobey> yeah, i don't see a new system image update though. guess one hasn't built yet
<dobey> mardy: ping
<dobey> hrmm, now the osk is wonky for me on vivid :/
<mardy> dobey: hi!
<mardy> dobey: I saw your comment to the bug about the apparmor extension... what issues did you find?
<dobey> mardy: on a freshly flashed vivid on mako, i added a u1 account, but pay-ui hit the same permissions issue trying to access the signond dbus method to get the account, even though it is an unconfined app, and unconfined seems to be in the ACL for the account
<dobey> removing the signon-apparmor-extension package lets it work
<dobey> and after an update which added the package back, the account still works
<dobey> i deleted the account and trying to add it back, but the keyboard is acting up right now
<mardy> dobey: please enable logging in /etc/signond.conf and then paste the syslog somewhere, once you reproduce it
<dobey> ok, got my account added again. trying the bug again now after enabling logging
<dobey> or maybe not
<dobey> looks like store is acting up again :-/
<dobey> oh
<dobey> no, the scope is hitting the issue now
<dobey> 2015-01-14 15:51:02,405 - CRITICAL - Error: "Client has insuficient permissions to access the service.Method:getAuthSessionObjectPath"
<dobey> Jan 14 15:51:02 ubuntu-phablet signond[27748]: ../../../../src/signond/accesscontrolmanagerhelper.cpp 81 isPeerAllowedToUseIdentity "Access control list of identity: 3: [].Tokens count: 0#011"
<dobey> mardy: how do i check the acl in the signon.db?
<dobey> 1|unconfined
<dobey> that's what's in the TOKENS table
<mardy> dobey: then check the IDENTITIES table (if that's the right name)
<dobey> mardy: CREDENTIALS? or in the other db?
<mardy> dobey: wait, let me open the DB, my memory is failing :-)
<dobey> 3|||2|0
<dobey> that is CREDENTIALS
<mardy> dobey: SELECT token_id FROM ACL WHERE identity_id=3;
<mardy> dobey: if you find "1", it means that "unconfined" has access
<dobey> mardy: select * from ACL; seems to be empty
<mardy> dobey: so the ACL is empty
<dobey> mardy: so why is the ACL empty? i thought you fixed online-accounts so unconfined was always added?
<mardy> dobey: no, I fixed it so that "unconfined" can access any account, but I have left out the case where the ACL is empty
<mardy> dobey: I looked into that, and IIRC there was no way to fix that without making the upstream project (which should know nothing about apparmor) do a check on "unconfined"
<dobey> mardy: ah ok. can we get that fixed then? and can you remind me the call i need to make in the u1 account to add unconfined?
<mardy> dobey: I didn't do that because I though that the U1 plugin had been changed in all this time
<mardy> dobey: sure
<dobey> mardy: i thought that workaround was in all this time, and i've been dealing with other things in the click scope and payments stuff
<mardy> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-credentials/+bug/1376445/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1376445 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Addition of signon-apparmor-extension causes token lookup problems" [Undecided,In progress]
<dobey> ah ok. thanks
 * mardy checks if there's a way to modify signond in a non-apparmor specific way
<ZacharyIgielman> I have developed uPiano but you cannot play multiple keys. How can I deal with multiple touches with QML?
<ahayzen> ZacharyIgielman, i've used this before for multiple touch points https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.MultiPointTouchArea/
<ZacharyIgielman> ahayzen: Ok thanks, that looks along the right lines. Have you got any examples using it? Not sure how I would dual with multiple touches?
<ahayzen> ZacharyIgielman, i use it here ... basically the first touch decides on direction, the second touch causes a jump to be called http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/volleyball2d/utopic/view/head:/scenes/GameScene.qml#L149 ... there are probably better examples on the web somewhere though ;)
<kgunn> popey: hey...trying to test a whole bunch of apps on full shell rotation, using some instructions from gerry to pull from
<kgunn> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2014/12/2014-12-15-050001/
<kgunn> but getting not found...is there an updated link?
<popey> kgunn: one moment
<ZacharyIgielman> ahayzen right I get that. Do you know how I can make it so that I can have upto 12 touch points that all behave in exactly the same way?
<ahayzen> ZacharyIgielman, i guess make your own TouchPoint component and then put 12 of them in there? ... or in a repeater?
<ZacharyIgielman> alhayzen, I guess that's what I'll do. I will write a function for onPressedChanged and make all 12 touchpoints point to it.
<ZacharyIgielman> Thanks for your help ahayzen!
<ahayzen> ZacharyIgielman, no problem
<kgunn> popey: no prob, stepping out for a run
<popey> kgunn: kk, will reply with a new url
<dobey>  libqt5feedback5:armhf : Depends: libqt5multimedia5:armhf (>= 5.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<dobey> ^^ i'm getting this trying to cross-compile a deb in sbuild on vivid. anyone else getting similar issues on vivid?
<sander^home> When I tried to issue: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=14.09 --bootstrap I got: can't flash recovery image.. after some waiting.. it still says downloading on the screen.
<sander^home> I got past it..
<kenvandine> mandel, i tested your branch on vivid, it works!
<kenvandine> mandel, one time i hit pause very quickly and it seemed to behave weird
<kenvandine> maybe it just ignored my pause or something
<kenvandine> to fast
<kenvandine> but then i couldn't reproduce it
<kenvandine> either way, WAY better than what we have already
<sander^home> How do I import contacts from a .vcf google contacts file?
<kgunn> popey: any love?
<popey> kgunn: yeah, sorry, taking longer than expected, just uploading now
<kgunn> popey: thanks, sorry for being a kvetch
<popey> np :)
 * popey googles kvetch
<popey> pffft, try harder :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, pang!
<jgdx> how's the testing going?
<kenvandine> jgdx, worked for me :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, waiting for you
<popey> kgunn: this is a more reliable location, so adjust your instructions for this:- http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/2015-01-14-181834/
<jgdx> kenvandine, joy
<kgunn> thanks!
<chrisc> i'm running vivid on mako and updated via apt-get and now i'm stuck at the google boot logo
<chrisc> anyone have any suggestion what i could try...?
<dobey> reflash?
<nhaines> chrisc: try using ubuntu-rtm/14.09 right now because nobody's really working very hard on vivid at the moment.
<nhaines> dobey: isn't the vivid image broken?
<dobey> why are you updating via apt-get?
<chrisc> because rtm doesn't include essential tools
<chrisc> like mosh etc
<dobey> nhaines: no? it's running ok on my mako
<dobey> neither does vivid
<nhaines> dobey: I could've sworn that's what I've heard.  Maybe I should flash it and poke around a bit.
<chrisc> well with vivid i can install the tools i need
<chrisc> with rtm i couldn't
<chrisc> so how can i reflash when it won't boot? adb doesn't detect the phone
<dobey> why not make an app as a click package to provide mosh?
<dobey> chrisc: you can use hardware keys to get to bootloader and then into recovery image
<dobey> from there you can reflash without wiping
<chrisc> because that hadn't occured to me, there are several other cli tools i need to make the phone have any purpose, all easy to install using apt-get...
<chrisc> ok, thanks, i'll look up the key combination
<dobey> but really, if you make the image writable and start installing stuff and do apt-get upgrade to install updates, you're going to have to deal with any breakage
<chrisc> yeah, that's why i'm here ;-)
<dobey> you're lucky i replied :)
<chrisc> :-)
<chrisc> if you ever want sysadmins to use ubuntu on a phone you will need to make it possible to install cli packges without breaking the phone
<dobey> not sure why you think those cli things are "essential needs" on a phone, but jailbreaking the image to do it is not the best way
<chrisc> they are essential for me for work
<dobey> if you want sysadmins to use phone apps, you should make phone apps for sysadmins, not treat the phone like it is a traditional console system running ubuntu
<dobey> not like you can apt-get install mosh on android, ios, or anything else, either
<chrisc> hmm, perhaps i'd be better off going back to cyanogenmod with a debian chroot
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<jgdx> kenvandine, landing 10 is a go for me
<kenvandine> jgdx, great, can you mark it tested on the spreadsheet?
<jgdx> yep
<kenvandine> thx
<chrisc> ubuntu-device-flash is failing for me with "mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied"
<chrisc> which seems off as root does have write perms for /root/.cache ...
<chrisc> s/odd/off/
<jgdx> kenvandine, marked
<dobey> chrisc: you are running ubuntu-device-flash as root?
<dobey> don't
<chrisc> ok
<chrisc> hmm adb doesn't seem to see the phone
<chrisc> adb devices returns nothing, the phone is in the bootloader
<chrisc> adb devices only sees the phone in recovery, not when in the bootloader
<chrisc> but i need to flash when it is in the bootloader?
<dobey> you can't flash in recovery?
<cwayne> bootloader uses fastboot, not adb
<dobey> i know what bootloader and recovery differences are
<chrisc> nope, it says "Expecting the device to be in the bootloader ... waiting"#
<dobey> well don't flash with --bootstrap in recovery
<chrisc> ah
<dobey> --bootstrap requires being in bootloader
<dobey> but iirc, also will delete any existing user data
<chrisc> dobey: thanks, that did the trick :-)
<chrisc> in theory i could install a debian chroot and then install cli stuff in that?
<chrisc> this is what i used to do when i ran cyanogenmod
<dobey> sure
<chrisc> cool
<dobey> you could just put a chroot in the home directory probably
<chrisc> btw my phone booted and looks like all the user data is there (same background image and passwd)
<chrisc> thanks for the help
<dobey> sure
<chrisc> ok, i'll try that, i already have my data in a LUKS encrypted filesystem
<chrisc> but if cryptsetup is install via debian then i won't need to install it via ubuntu...
<mandel> kenvandine, is that a +1?
<mandel> kenvandine, I think that the pause is due to the fact that the button is activated before the download started and the udm ignores it
<kenvandine> yeah, i think so
<kenvandine> mandel, i gotta step out for a bit, i'll get back to the review when i get back
<mandel> superb!
<chrisc> dobey: /home/ would be better for a debian.img mounted as a loopback device than /userdata/ ? i have been using /userdata/ for this...
<dobey> chrisc: there's no /userdata/ in ubuntu. just mount it under /home/phablet/debian or whatever
<chrisc> dobey: oh, i have a /userdate/
<chrisc> /userdata/
<chrisc> with ubuntu.img and system.img
<dobey> right
<chrisc> so that seemed like a place to put mydata.img ...
<dobey> but that is part of the underlying minimal android system we run in a chroot, to be able to use hardware
<chrisc> ah
<Adrian47> Where can I find kernel configs that are needed for ubuntu touch?
<dobey> Adrian47: not sure what you're asking. the running kernel is android's kernel, on the phone images.
<dobey> Adrian47: it's the AOSP kernel. a minimal android system is run in a container to be able to run ubuntu on phones
<Adrian47> dobey: Thanks, I'm am getting: "Warning: unable to open initial console" at boot, in deprecated porting guide i found some configs that are needed to the end of kernel config file
<Adrian47> dobey: and on ContainerArchitecture I see that I need to add CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE too
<Adrian47> dobey: are there any needed configs for it too?
<dobey> Adrian47: ah ok. i'm not sure. and as you said, the porting guide is deprecated. you might want to ask for help on xda forums or on the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<Adrian47> Is there any info when approximately new porting guide will be released?
<Adrian47> dobey: oh 4.4.2 version is based on AOSP now? I use CM kernel
<dobey> yes, afaik it is AOSP
<dobey> i don't know when a porting guide update will happen
<dobey> mhall119: ^^ any ideas?
<Adrian47> dobey: ok, so I will try with AOSP tomorow, thanks :)
<kgunn> mhall119: hey, is there a clever way to resolve what app i'm seeing on the phone vs the click name ?
<kgunn> ...doing testing of _all_ apps....
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-15
<uhhimhere> https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://marsohod.org/index.php/projects/marsohod2&usg=ALkJrhi6x9T3vp7vZdyI420CH-A-hvo5-Q
<mhall119> dobey: davidcalle is going to be working on the porting guide
<mhall119> kgunn: not sure what you mean
<dholbach> good morning
<jgdx> Wellark, ping
<jgdx> Wellark, seeing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9754790/
<jgdx> Wellark, from calling UnlockAllModems from u-s-s.
<galen104> hello, is someone here using ubuntu touch on a non ufficially supported smartphone? If so, which one?
<jgdx> dobey, are you running it on the nexus 5? ^
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Super Bowl I Anniverary Day! :-P
<JamesTait> Hey jgdx! o/
<jgdx> \o JamesTait
<jgdx> :)
<JamesTait> How are things?
<jgdx> Things are good! How's Jay in the UK?
<JamesTait> Not too bad now, thanks. :)  Just about getting back into the swing of things!
<jgdx> Great:) Speaking of swing, how's Callum's golf swing doing? :)
<jgdx> or was it Connagh?
<JamesTait> jgdx, both now! Callum started lessons late-ish last year.  They're doing well, Connagh got most improved player at the Derbyshire Futures Tour.
<jgdx> JamesTait, cool :)
<JamesTait> jgdx, how are the studies going?
<jgdx> JamesTait, it's really fun and very useful.
<matv1> so I am not being able to update mako r163, but i should be able to do so from the pc using adb shell. Is that it?
<dpm> morning sil2100, is this commit needed, shall we approve or reject it? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/reminders-app/empty_commit/+merge/242091
<dholbach> can somebody please retrigger a build in jenkins for https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-html5-theme/fix-doc-typo/+merge/246425?
<sil2100> dpm: let me take a look, it seems to be some left-over from CI Train releases I think
<dpm> thanks sil2100
<mardy> dobey: hi! I just created this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/lp1376445-migration/+merge/246553
<nik90_> charles: ping
<dobey> jgdx: yes i am
<dobey> mardy: hmm, i wonder if migration should perhaps be a separate bug
<mardy> dobey: I think it's kind of the same; it fixes the issue for old accounts
<sergiusens> Elleo: I need a spanglish setting for the keyboard, and maybe a portuñol one :-P
<Elleo> sergiusens: heh
<kenvandine> mandel, do you think there will be any conflicts between your fix-pause branch and the fix-network and fix-network-errors branches?
<charles> nik90_: pong
<mandel> kenvandine, there should not, but I can check for you, let me finish a test with mms and I'll take a look
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<kenvandine> mandel, fix-pause is building in silo 26
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome!
<nik90_> charles: hey, I was just about to inform you about bug 1411171 but I see you already assigned it to yourself :)
<ubot5> bug 1411171 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Repeating alarms appear disabled in clock app after it went off once" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411171
<charles> nik90_, yeah. I haven't had a chance to triage it yet but it sounds like there must be a bug in the code that recognizes the alarm as repeating
<charles> ugly
<nik90_> charles: btw the alarms in vivid at the moment is broken (alarms cannot be edited and other minor issues)...so it would be best to target your fix to rtm directly for better testing
<charles> nik90_, thanks for the heads up. will do
<kenvandine> elopio, can you provide any insight into this error?
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/713/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_reset/ResetTestCase/test_reset_launcher/
<kenvandine> elopio, that just started happening in vivid, but it's consistent
<davmor2> kenvandine: something broke it produced that error ;)
<kenvandine> davmor2, that's very enlightening :)
<kenvandine> i was thinking the sdk or autopilot, but neither seems to have changed
<kenvandine> just started happening yesterday
<kenvandine> the same code passes on utopic desktop and rtm device
<kenvandine> only fails on vivid
<kenvandine> so i'm pretty sure it's something outside of settings that broke it
<kenvandine> but i'd suspect it would be related to testing the Dialog, so we'd see other projects failing too
<elopio> kenvandine: that's because of bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1350532
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350532 in Autopilot "validate_dbus_object can cause more than one class in the cpo cache" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> kenvandine: the toolkit released a new dialog custom proxy object, so you need to add this workaround
<elopio> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/sudoku-app/autopilot-workaround_dialog/+merge/246255
<elopio> that is, make sure that the Dialog class matches none of your components.
<kenvandine> oh... thanks!
<kenvandine> elopio, i knew someone had to of seen this :)
<elopio> kenvandine: sorry about that. It's something we are still trying to handle bettter.
<elopio> and I thought the toolkit wasn't going to be released before the tests were updated. There is something wrong with the release gates there.
<kenvandine> elopio, mind reviewing my branch?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/autopilot_workaround_dialog/+merge/246612
<mhall119> twice now I've had Contacts and Messaging apps fail to load my contacts, is there a bug for this?
<mhall119> messaging app eventually times out and just displays phone numbers
<mhall119> address-book times out and says I have no contacts :(
<mhall119> after rebooting all my contacts are visible and everything works
<mhall119> so I don't know if EDS has crashed, or the apps just can't connect to it, or what
<elopio> kenvandine: looks good. But please confirm that the tests are all passing before landing :)
<kenvandine> i did :)
<kenvandine> they passed on my vivid device
<kenvandine> which was failing before
<elopio> kenvandine: ok, but I meant on CI.
<kenvandine> sure, i'm waiting on that
<charles> nik90_, ping
<nik90_> charles: pong
<charles> nik90_, question about clock app, in one of datetime's manual tests it says "NOTE: due to a refresh bug in clock-app you may need to refresh its alarms page (by swapping back to the main page, then the alarm page again, this is tracked in #1362341) in order to see the alarm change from enabled to disabled."
<charles> is that still broken?
<nik90_> charles: yes, but I discussed this with popey and will have a MP fix for it tomorrow.
<charles> nik90_, cool :)
<nik90_> :)
<dobey> so, the bug in system updates that caused updates to be brkoen. was that something in system-image-cli that caused it to always time out?
<dobey> hmm, what makes it so incredibly slow to switch between 3g/wifi?
<dobey> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 rmnet0
<dobey> i guess that doesn't help
<dobey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo route del -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev rmnet0
<dobey> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<dobey> oh, right, .255
<dobey> but still. and deleting that route didn't seem to help either :-/
<kgunn> kenvandine: just checkin' before i log a bug...on a nexus4 vivid from y'day, i can't seem to select another screen timeout (stuck on 1 minute)
<kgunn> known bug ?
<kenvandine> kgunn, not known...
<kenvandine> kgunn, wfm with image 66
<kgunn> kenvandine: hmmm....i'm on 64
<kgunn> rebooting to try again
<kenvandine> kgunn, none of that code has changed in ages, i'd be surprised if it was broken
<kenvandine> perhaps something is out of whack
<kgunn> kenvandine: does "developer mode" effect that setting?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> i'm just thinking the setting might be failing to save in gsettings
<kenvandine> look in the upstart logs for it perhaps
<beuno> anyone with a phone around?
<beuno> there's a new app called "hello"
<beuno> I'd much appreciate someone test install it
<beuno> davmor2, hi!
<davmor2> beuno: no I don't trust you it's going to break my phone
<beuno> it's all cool man, confinemnt
<davmor2> beuno: hello canonical free?
<beuno> just enter your credit card when it asks, the phone will keep it safe
<beuno> davmor2, it's just hello, has a yellow icon
<davmor2> beuno: there is Hello-world with a yellow icon and hello that has an ubuntu icon
<davmor2> beuno: one is by you the other is by canonical
<pmcgowan>   beuno tried to send you a message and got unknown nick
<nimmersatt> hello, does ubuntu have plans on hybrids (tablet-laptops)?
<nhaines> nimmersatt: yes, it's called Unity 8.
<davmor2> beuno: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/hello.png  which one?
<nhaines> And it's just going to be a feature of Ubuntu.
<nimmersatt> yeah i know, thats awesome
<nimmersatt> so for instance,  when I have a keyboard and mouse plugged in, I can use the desktop version and if not, I can use it as tablet?
<kgunn> kenvandine: figured it out....my home dir was full
<kgunn> deleting some stuff allowed me to change it
<nhaines> nimmersatt: yup.
<beuno> davmor2, mine
<kgunn> ...interesting, i also couldn't see or change any of my wifi settings
<pmcgowan> kgunn, thats not too good
<kgunn> pmcgowan: yeah, wonder should we warn the user when getting close to consuming home
<davmor2> beuno: it install so tap me hello I tap it is says world! and then does nothing even though it still say tap me
<beuno> davmor2, perfect, than you!
<nimmersatt> nhaines: thanks. do you know of any cool hybrid laplets?
<nhaines> No, unfortunately not!  With no real interesting Linux support for hybrids, I'm not interested.  When Ubuntu develops good hybrid support, that's when I'll start.
<nimmersatt> Thanks a lot, thats my plan, too
<rickspencer3> hey all, so I am looking at the bootloader screen of my flo
<rickspencer3> when I try to flash it, ubuntu-device-flash says: 2015/01/15 15:43:02 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<rickspencer3> device cannot be detected over adb
<rickspencer3> :(
<dobey> rickspencer3: you need to be in recovery for adb. in bootloader you have to use --bootstrap option (which i think will also delete data)
<rickspencer3> dobey, is recovery where the android logo is on his back with his case open
<rickspencer3> and it says Start real big at the top?
<dobey> no. use volume to select recovery and then hit power to boot to recovery
<dobey> you're in the bootloader now
<kenvandine> kgunn, no fun
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> same deal
<rickspencer3> 2015/01/15 15:46:21 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<rickspencer3> "
<rickspencer3> :/
<dobey> check the cable? if you're in recovery you should be able to adb to the device
<rickspencer3> dobey, oh, adb shell works
<rickspencer3> dobey, does this make sense?
<rickspencer3> rick@rick:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap
<rickspencer3> 2015/01/15 15:48:21 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<nhaines> rickspencer3: well, it means you're not in the bootloader.
<rickspencer3> nhaines, right, dobey told me to go to recovery :)
<dobey> i said you have to boot to recovery OR use --bootstrap in the bootloader
<rickspencer3> dobey, oh
<rickspencer3> sorry
<dobey> :)
<rickspencer3> so, weirdly, adb shell does not work in bootloader mode
<dobey> no, that's normal/expected
<dobey> bootloader isn't running an OS
<rickspencer3> dobey, well, --bootstrap didn't work, it said it wanted adb shell, I think
<rickspencer3> let me futz a bit more
<dobey> if you're in recovery, just do "ubuntu-device-flash"
<dobey> and you'll get stable
<rickspencer3> and it
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> dobey, well, adb shell doesn't work when I am booted into Ubuntu on the device, either
<rickspencer3> so, something is busted busted
<dobey> do you have dev mode enabled?
<rickspencer3> dobey, well, I do in the UI
<rickspencer3> but I can't test with adb shell, of course ;)
<dobey> rickspencer3: i had enabled it one time, but adb didn't work, then when i went back into settings it somehow was disabled. so exit system settings then go check again, just to be sure :)
<rickspencer3> dobey, yeah, I've done that like 100 times over the last week
 * rickspencer3 tries disabling and enabling again
<rickspencer3> d'oh
<rickspencer3> it worked that time
<dobey> heh
<dobey> :)
 * rickspencer3 bangs head on desk
<rickspencer3> Failed to locate latest image information
<rickspencer3> never had this much trouble before
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> rickspencer3: what image are you currently running?
<rickspencer3> 15.04 r1
<dobey> oh ok. i guess that's not the same issue that davmor2 mailed about then :)
<rickspencer3> I get the same error when I try --bootstrap from the boot loader
<rsalveti> that error is new
<rsalveti> trying to flash latest vivid with --bootstrap on flo?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> let me try to remove the dust from mine
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, well, I've been trying off and on to do this for a couple of weeks, actually
<rsalveti> 161     //If we reached this point, that means we haven't found the image we were looking for.
<rsalveti> 162     if revision == 0 {
<rsalveti> 163         err = errors.New("Failed to locate latest image information")
<rsalveti> yeah, that should mean that I'm probably able to get the same error
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: what channel? using --revision?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, this is my latest incantation:
<rickspencer3> ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --device=flo
<rickspencer3> I'm in the bootloader
<rickspencer3> but I got the same error when adb shelled into the running Ubuntu, with just ubuntu-device-flash
<rsalveti> do you get the same error when giving --channel=ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed ?
<rickspencer3> I didn't try
<dobey> rickspencer3: oh, there are no stable images for flo
<rickspencer3> ah
<dobey> rickspencer3: so you get the "no images found" error
<rsalveti> yeah, that might be it
<rsalveti> don't remember if we ever promoted something for it
<rickspencer3> working now
<dobey> if you use vivid-proposed you'll get something
<rickspencer3> \o/
<rsalveti> and what would be the default channel used (should be stable)
<rsalveti> awesome
<rickspencer3> well, when I specified a channel, I always specified just "stable"
<rickspencer3> :/
<dobey> bug people to promote something on flo :)
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<rsalveti> we should be focusing more on vivid really soon
<rsalveti> which should help on that front
<rickspencer3> maybe someday ubuntu-device-flash can have a fall back if stable is not available
<rsalveti> yeah
<rickspencer3> it's all fine
<dobey> 14.09-proposed has flo images. i think they just haven't been getting all the testing like the phones have
<rickspencer3> I'll be interested to see how well it is working when done
<rickspencer3> it's nice to have a tablet at home
<rickspencer3> especially one that runs my apps ;)
<dobey> well, you aren't the first one who had a problem with stable on flo not having an image :)
<dobey> but yeah, at least you got it flashing now
<rickspencer3> just as the network in my co-working space slows to a crawl
<dobey> heh
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: rsalveti stable point to ubuntu-rtm
<sergiusens> flo doesn't exist there
<rickspencer3> aha
<rsalveti> oh, there you go
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> so slooooow
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: I'm always under the dilema of thinking why a tablet if my phone does everything...
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, I like it because the screen is bigger
<rickspencer3> I use it instead of my laptop, not instead of my phone, if that makes sense
<dobey> my laptop has a smaller screen than the latest phones
<rickspencer3> somehow I think dobey might be pulling my leg
<Amun-Ra> tablet, because it has a bigger screen
<dobey> rickspencer3: my fujitsu u820 is literally smaller than a nexus 6, and has longer battery life :)
<julianwi> can ubuntu touch be build on a cm11 base
<Adrian47> dobey: i tried now with AOSP kernel,but still get the same error
<dobey> Adrian47: ok. like i said, i don't know what to tell you. i haven't ported ubuntu to other devices, so i don't know the process. all i know is that the porting guide is in terrible need of being updated :)
<julianwi> can I build ubuntu touch on a cm11 base? Or is only cm10.0 supported?
<dobey> julianwi: AOSP is used for the official images, afaik
<dobey> AOSP 4.4.2 i think
<julianwi> which repo manifest should I use for 4.4.2 aosp?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-16
<pngo_> I can send mms but can not receive one. Is this known issue or is it only my phone?
<gaducouch> hey guys! I'm totally new to this chat and with ubuntu touch, so i have a question regarding my phone and sms not working
<lotuspsychje> gaducouch: wich device?
<gaducouch> I looked it up and found some things about removing the pin-code from my sim card but there is none
<gaducouch> nexus 5 (hammerhead)
<lotuspsychje> gaducouch: maybe nhaines might know this
<gaducouch> unless i just checked wrong
<lotuspsychje> he has a n5 i think
<gaducouch> ok and how can i contact him?
<lotuspsychje> idle here sometime
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<gaducouch> okay thx a lot
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> check also the status here
<gaducouch> ok will do one sec
<lotuspsychje> some things might not work properly on some devices
<gaducouch> okay browsing it right now
<gaducouch> okay seems i could have some trouble with the bluetooth but i don't really mind but thx guys i'll try to get to nhaines
<lotuspsychje> kk
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: I do have an N5 but I don't use pin codes on my SIM.
<gaducouch> okay so I don't have any problems booting or anything but my phone and sms don't work
<gaducouch> well that's the point here
<gaducouch> cuz I don't think i have either unless there's something i didn't understood
<gaducouch> but it still doesn't work
<nhaines> Oh, Bluetooth just doesn't work on N5.  So that's easy enough.
<gaducouch> also i have multirom so it's a secondary boot partition
<nhaines> What happens, does your N5 just not see your SIM?
<gaducouch> it does see it though
<nhaines> I use multirom too.  It shouldn't have an effect.
<gaducouch> okay
<gaducouch> can i make sure somehow with cm11 that my sim doesn't have a pin-code?
<nhaines> I don't know.  I suspect you'd have to unlock your SIM each time you turned on your phone if it did.
<nhaines> Can you press the VolUp and VolDown buttons together to take a screenshot and show us what the problem is?
<gaducouch> sorry i can't since i have to install stuff to take screenshots though but i can't try to install those and take a screenshot
<gaducouch> what would be relevant to screenshot the system info? or the sim card info?
<gaducouch> and i can try i meant
<gaducouch> looking it up
<nhaines> You don't have to install anything to take a screenshot.
<gaducouch> no? i thought i had to because of a nexus 5 issue i'll try right away then
<gaducouch> ok it does work
<gaducouch> what info could be relevant?
<gaducouch> is there a terminal log you'd like to see?
<gaducouch> oh and is there a terminal built-in? or i have to download an app for that purpose?
<nhaines> You have to download the terminal now.
<nhaines> I don't understand what your problem is.
<gaducouch> meh thx a lot anyway! I' continue looking it up but i really don't need this this is more like a challenge to me right now cuz cm11 works perfeclty :) thx a lot again and thx for the patience have a nice one!
<nhaines> You're welcome, but I literally mean I don't know what you're asking.  You have a SIM card with no PIN, and no way to remove the PIN.
<gaducouch> holy shit i got it, it was in my carrier option all i did was check my carrier in the APN section (altough I don't really understand all of it, it somehow worked... XD)
<gaducouch> cheers guys!
<nhaines> Congrats!
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> ogra_: guten Morgen, wie gehts?
<pitti> ogra_: would you know how I could boot touch (in the emulator in particular) with temporarily modified kernel args?
<ogra_> pitti, moin moin
<ogra_> hmm, specifically for the emulator i dont know that
<pitti> ogra_: there's obvioulsy no grub, but is there something in between fastboot and linux, or does fastboot directly boot the kernel?
<Wellark> jgdx: hi!
<ogra_> pitti, its just qemu but i dont know where/how the cmdline args are set for it
<pitti> ogra_: ah, looks it migth all be hardcoded into /usr/bin/ubuntu-emulator indeed
<Wellark> jgdx: was there a reason why this was not landed for rtm as well? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/1247
<ogra_> ubuntu-emulator used to be a script so you could look that up in the past ... sadly it is go now
<Wellark> jgdx: you seems to have approved the vivid MP
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~$ grep parameters .local/share/ubuntu-emulator/touch/hardware-qemu.ini
<ogra_> kernel.parameters =  androidboot.hardware=goldfish clocksource=pit
<ogra_> pitti, ^^^
<pitti> !
 * pitti hugs ogra_
<pitti> didrocks: ^
 * didrocks reads
<didrocks> nice!
<pitti> ogra_, didrocks: hm no, that doesn't seem to work
<pitti> I can set a bogus/nonexisting kernel.path or add additional options to kernel.parameters, no change
<ogra_> then i have to refer to sergiusens
<ogra_> not sure if there is any other option you can set
<pitti> ogra_: I'll poke around in the .img files
<didrocks> :/
<pitti> thanks so far!
<ogra_> yeah, sorry i couldnt help
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> pitti, didrocks "ubuntu-emulator run --help"
<pitti> $ strings sdcard.img |grep hardware=
<pitti> cmdline = console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=mako lpj=67677
<pitti> ogra_: *blush* that's clearly too easy!
<didrocks> ;)
<pitti> ogra_, didrocks: works like charm, danke!
<ogra_> :D
<didrocks> sweet
<pitti> ogra_: /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf does "exec su - -c adbd" -- what is the su doing there? for changing the environment in some way, or starting PAM?
<ogra_> pitti, making locales work
<pitti> ogra_: oh, ok; thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Hot and Spicy Foods Day! :-D
<pitti> ogra_: will we ever go back to the "non-flipped" model? I suppose not, i. e. /etc/init/lxc-android-boot.conf is obsolete?
<ogra_> pitti, porters used to start from unflipped for the first porting step (to then switch to flipped)
<pitti> ogra_: ah, ok; I was wondering if it's worth porting that to a systemd unit, or just drop it
<ogra_> i guess dropping is fine for all the mount stuff ... keeping the copying of the udev rule somewhere as a saftey net wuld be nice though
<pitti> ogra_: i. e. do that if there is no /android? sure, that sounds simple enough
<pitti> ogra_: yep, I'll include that then
<pitti> ogra_: btw, I'm quite optimistic -- didrocks and I got the emulator to boot with systemd all the way up to unity and stuff
<pitti> automating that now :)
<ogra_> nice
<pitti> ogra_: we just need to provide a systemd unit for starting the container, and an equivalent for lightdm.override -- quite simple for now :)
<pitti> (of course that's still missing lots of services like HERE and stuff, but one after the other)
<uhhimhere> so reading up on mir on wiki suggests some controversy
<uhhimhere> "In September 2013, an Intel developer removed XMir support from their video driver and wrote "We do not condone or support Canonical in the course of action they have chosen, and will not carry XMir patches upstream""
<uhhimhere> why all the fuss?
<uhhimhere> GPL vs MIT?
<uhhimhere> wouldnt GPL be easier
<uhhimhere> and "healthier"
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm unsure to understand well android-tools-adbd.upstart
<didrocks> ogra_: is that the developer mode as well and /sys/class/android_usb exists in developer mode?
<ogra_> didrocks, developer mode consists of three parts that should never go out of sync (very very tricky to get that working race free) ... one is the android side that manages the usb_gadget config, one is adbd on the ubuntu side and there is the upstart property bridge making them talk to each other
<ogra_> the upstart start condition is only true if the container is running *and* the property contains "adb"
<ogra_> the /sys/class/android_usb check is for the emulator
<didrocks> ogra_: my emulator instance doesn't have /sys/class/android_usb?
<ogra_> (if the gadget device exists (which it indeed only does on real HW) it mounts a possible adb functionfs
<ogra_> would be odd if it had that, yeah
<didrocks> not sure to understand this gadget device part and mounting a possible adb functionfs (I see the job does that, but unsure what this means actually :))
<ogra_> the gadget driver only supports two functions by default ... i.e. adb and mtp
<didrocks> yeah, and you switch between one or the other
<ogra_> some kernels have a functionfs for the driver that allows more features to run at the same time
<ogra_> adb wont work at all on such kernels if the functionfs inst initalized since the in-container boot scripts need to configure it forst
<didrocks> ah, making sense
<ogra_> so the script checks sysfs if the ffs is enabled at all in kernel ... and then mounts it
<didrocks> and that's why you store the developer mode flag inside the container?
<ogra_> i store it in the property system as persistent property
<ogra_> the property system is accessible from both sides ...
<ogra_> android as well as ubuntu
<ogra_> (properties with persistent. pürefix
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> (properties with persistent. prefix are stored on disk)
<didrocks> ogra_: this is the persist.sys.usb.config=*adb, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<uhhimhere> so why is there so much negativity around mir?
<ogra_> usually either persist.sys.usb.config=adb or persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb in our case
<didrocks> ogra_: just to sum up, it's the android container kernel which creates /sys/class/android_usb, visible on both side?
<didrocks> (if the device has this capability)
<ogra_> /sys/class/android_usb is created when the usb gadget driver is initialized
<didrocks> and this driver is inside the container? (or I totally misunderstood the container part)
<ogra_> there is no such thing like a "container kernel"
<didrocks> yeah sorry, I mispoke my thought :)
<ogra_> there is a kernel ... and it has drivers :)
<ogra_> both systems make use of these drivers
<ogra_> usually the driver for adb is compiled into the kernel (not as a module) on touch
<ogra_> so on real devices you most likely always have that sysfs node
<didrocks> interesting
<ogra_> the whole configuration of the device is done by init.rc configs on the android side and controlled by the property system
<ogra_> the whole daemon part is handled by the upstart job *based* on the property setting
<didrocks> ok, I think I need to dive into this a little bit more, but now, at least, I have a good base :)
<didrocks> thanks ogra_ for all the help :)
<ogra_> np, ping me if you have more questions
<didrocks> will certainly do! :)
<ogra_> (it is easier to understand if you understand the android boot and how the init.rc files manage the boot ... but thats true for everything in touch where the container is somehow involved)
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, will start from the init.rc then
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: hey Michael, how are you?
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: hey
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: do you care about reviewing adding a systemd unit to powerd, or are you ok with doing that between didrocks and me?
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/powerd/systemd-unit/+merge/246715
<ChickenCutlass> pitti: I trust you :).  But sure I will take a look
<pitti> ChickenCutlass: it's a no-op for upstart, and I tested it in the emulator; I'll test the arm debs on the real phone of course
<pitti> but it's simple enough
<ChickenCutlass> ok great
<pitti> sil2100: I wanted to add a silo for my powerd branch, but the job failed because powerd was already in another silo
<pitti> sil2100: which is correct, it's in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-000
<pitti> sil2100: but it seems even though the job failed, it assigned a silo anyway: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-001
<pitti> sil2100: should this be "unassigned" again, to not block the silo?
<sil2100> pitti: hey! I actually took and overwrote the warning, since we now allow having silos with conflicting components
<sil2100> But well, we prefer if those are coordinated between landers
<sil2100> pitti: so if you make sure that rsalveti is aware of your work and you coordinate with him who lands first, it's all ok
<sil2100> The other person will have to rebuild after the first lands though
<pitti> sil2100: (meeting, bbl, but I'm fine with postponing mine)
<rsalveti> pitti: let me check
<rsalveti> pitti: have one landing for vivid and should be doing yours in a few
<rsalveti> so don't worry
<pitti> rsalveti: right, thanks
<pitti> sil2100: so I guess we should unassign mine?
<rsalveti> no need
<rsalveti> just need to coordinate the build & landing steps
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, it can stay assigned and you can build when rsalveti lands his parts
<jgdx> Wellark, I wonder if this is a bug in your connectivity code? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1411714
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411714 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network not functioning after modems reboot" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> Wellark, incidentally, that was the thing I was pinging you for
<jgdx> just remembered
<kenvandine> jgdx, so your tech-switch branch, should really be tested on both mako and krillin right?
<kenvandine> jgdx, just for regressions on mako
<kenvandine> since it has only one modem
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> so on mako, i should test tech pref changes right?
<jgdx> yes
<kenvandine> anything else?
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm doing something on krillin right now, mind posting list-modems | grep has3G ?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure, one sec
<kenvandine>         Has3G = 0
<kenvandine>         Has3G = 1
<jgdx> kenvandine, huh? mako?
<pitti> sil2100: ok, if blocking the silo for a few days isn't hurting
<pitti> sil2100: (sorry, was in a long meeting)
<kenvandine> jgdx, whoops... that's krillin :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, 5m on the mako
<jgdx> PHEW
<kenvandine> jgdx, returns nothing on mako
<jgdx> ++
<ogra_> dholbach, HÄÄÄPPIE BÖÖÖRSDÄÄÄIII
<dholbach> thanks ogra_ :))
<kenvandine> jgdx, it'll be a little bit before i get to testing that branch, my krillin is busy running the full AP suite for silo 18 :)
<kenvandine> i really wish our tests were faster
<jgdx> seconed
<jgdx> Ursinha, I second that
<jgdx> Ursinha, tab fail, sorry
<jgdx> Wellark, seems connectivity has nothing to do with it. Updated the bug.
<Ursinha> jgdx: :)
<jgdx> :)
<phun> Hey, I'd like to know how to get into developing for the Ubuntu Touch platform via Launchpad?
<jgdx> kenvandine, just did some mako testing using the tech switch package: looks good
<jgdx> kenvandine, now, some krillin single sim testing
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, cool
<gcollura> Elleo, ping
<Elleo> gcollura: pong?
<gcollura> Elleo, do you remember https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/content-hub/fix-1384490/+merge/240156 ? can I make a branch with the fix for the labels color (and header background for vivid ui-toolkit), since you're just want the background to always be plain white? :)
<Elleo> gcollura: ah yeah, sorry, I was meaning to get back to that after the break, but let it slip
<Elleo> kenvandine: How do you feel about exposing colour settings for the content peer picker? I see the mhall119 has already done some hacks in his reddit app to set the colour, so I figure it might be best to just let people do that reliably than have them implement hacks around it?
<MasterAwesome> I have doubts regarding the build process
<Elleo> gcollura: I'm thinking now that maybe we should just expose a few colour properties for the background, but lets see what ken's thoughts are
<MasterAwesome> i keep getting no rule to make target .../extract_elf_ramdisk which is required by boot.img
<MasterAwesome> but i have created an android.mk file
<mhall119> Elleo: all I needed was 2 properties, but really you can probably expose just one and use Qt.darker/lighter to produce the other
<MasterAwesome> and i included it in the yuga.mk
<mhall119> Elleo: or just make it transparent?
<gcollura> mhall119, Elleo in the current MP branch I'm setting the background as the same as the app
<Elleo> mhall119: transparent could work
<Elleo> gcollura: that doesn't set it the same as the app unfortunately, that sets it to the theme colour (which gets determined by the app colour, but isn't the same)
<gcollura> mhall119, like this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gcollura/content-hub/fix-1384490/revision/161
<gcollura> Elleo, ok
<Elleo> gcollura: I'll have a play with making it transparent on monday and let you know how it goes, otherwise I'd be infavour of exposing colour properties if kenvandine's okay with it
<Elleo> gcollura: making the background rectangle transparent, not the white apps rectangle
<mhall119> thanks Elleo
<gcollura> Elleo, ok
<Elleo> the main issue would be whether it might cause any issues for apps already using it
<mhall119> Elleo: if the apps rectangle won't be transparent, we should add a color property to change it
<Elleo> I think really we need to expose colours
<Elleo> making it transparent seems risky, since some apps aren't embedding it in pages they're embedding it in dialogs
<mhall119> I'd be happy with that, then you can default to what it is now and won't break anybody's app
<Elleo> yeah
<mhall119> I just want to remove that really ugly hack from my app :)
<Elleo> heh
<mhall119> it (rightfully) pains me to see it in there
<gcollura> Elleo, most apps are using ContentPeerPicker this way I think http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/PictureImport.qml#L47
<gcollura> Rectangle should be white by default
<Elleo> gcollura: we can't guarantee all apps are though
<gcollura> Elleo, ok, let me know how you will tackle this issue as soon as you decide :)
<Elleo> gcollura: will do
<gcollura> thanks
<Elleo> gcollura: I'll put it to the top of my list for Monday, assuming I can get the bug I'm working on now sorted before EOD
<kenvandine> Elleo, that's fine with me
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool
<kenvandine> as long as the app grid isn't
<kenvandine> that could be hard to read
<Elleo> kenvandine: keep the app grid white at all times?
<kenvandine> i think so
<kenvandine> well... i guess color properties would be ok
<Elleo> kenvandine: we could be using the luminence tools to make sure the font is always readable (like the toolkit does)
<kenvandine> if a developer really wants to make it hard to read, they can :)
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> that helps
<kenvandine> play around with it :)
<Elleo> okay
<kenvandine> jgdx, should changing has3G change which sim to use for data?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i set sim1 to 3g, and it was already set as the sim to use for data
<kenvandine> after the switch, it changed to sim2 for data
<cyphermox> nuclearbob: hey hey
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: ahoy
<kenvandine> jgdx, the sim change for data happened like a full minute after the 3g switch
<cyphermox> nuclearbob: power management metering is coming up again, do we have a way to get this in daily testing?
<cyphermox> ie. I'm thinking wifi power, battery usage and such
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: there's a power meter on its way to me, when it gets here I'll be automating power measurements on it
<cyphermox> ah, I guess yeah the lack of tools can't help
<cyphermox> do you know when we'll receive it?
<nuclearbob> should be early next week
<cyphermox> great
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... this might have been my fault
 * kenvandine reboots
<jgdx> kenvandine, /me reads
<jgdx> yeah, after upgrading ofono you'll need a reboot
<kenvandine> jgdx, for t-mobile i need to force it to not use ipv6 after wiping
<kenvandine> i forgot to do that
<kenvandine> do i need to upgrade ofono?
<kenvandine> i thought the right ofono was in vivid already
<jgdx> I don't think so, the plan is to land them together
<kenvandine> so where do i get the right ofono?
<kenvandine> i thought landing together was for the rtm landing
<jgdx> kenvandine, maybe it is
<jgdx> right, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/vivid-update-1/+merge/242287
<kenvandine> seems better now that i worked around the ipv6 problem
<kenvandine> jgdx, but... there is a bit of a delay in updating the UI after the UI comes back
<jgdx> kenvandine, if you hit 1411714, maybe just mark as affecting you too
<kenvandine> when the spinner stops, it says data is off
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah… not sure what to do about that
<kenvandine> then 10 seconds or so later it switches
<jgdx> we stop spinning when present is true.. if we wait for connman, we could wait forever
<jgdx> (data might be off)
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> could you wait for connman if data was on when the switch started?
<kenvandine> i guess if it fails to register that could happen too
<jgdx> hm, we could
<jgdx> I have a thing now, but I'll be back later
<jgdx> bad timing
<julienrbt> Hello
<julienrbt> I've recently bought a Nexus 4 and installed Ubuntu Touch
<julienrbt> question: the nfc works?
<ogra_> julienrbt, i dont think it does yet ...
<julienrbt> ok
<ogra_> iirc mzanetti took a glance once
<ogra_> not sure he had the time to actually implement anything for ti yet
<ogra_> *it
<mzanetti> nah, haven't gotten anywhere
<davmor2> mzanetti: man you been slacking off and only working 24hours a day instead of 48 again?
<mzanetti> ... sort of, yes
<rezaa> Hi
<rezaa> I Can Install ubuntu Tuch For Sony Xperia Z Ultra
<julienrbt> rezaa https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices :)
<julienrbt> if it is not available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting :D
<kenvandine> mandel, confirmed, your rtm backport for fix-pause works :)
<kenvandine> mandel, i top approved, i see you had a silo request already, so i leave that with you
<kenvandine> mandel, thanks again!
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome
<jgdx> kenvandine, lol, pass on a ap run
<jgdx> (on jenkins)
<jgdx> good job!
<kenvandine> jgdx, :-D
<touch> what tablets are good for Full desktop convergence
<touch> what tablets are good for Full desktop convergence
<jgdx> !devices | touch
<ubot5> touch: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ZacharyIgielman> BUG: I have a weekday alarm which should repeat everyday but now turns off after each alarm so I have to turn it back on everyday after the alarm. Anyone else getting this?
<jgdx> kenvandine, ok that I land https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-1388044/+merge/244878 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-1390557/+merge/242121 monday?
<kenvandine> jgdx, please do!
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm looking into your comment.
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, if you could, land other rtm branches that are ready and ack'd for ww03 or ww05 :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll be out monday
<jgdx> kenvandine, roger
<jgdx> kenvandine, for how long are you on tonight?
<kenvandine> jgdx, the fix-pause branch is in an rtm silo building now
<jgdx> k
<kenvandine> hopefully that'll get cleared out before you are ready to land those
<kenvandine> 2 more hours
<kenvandine> maybe 1.5 hours :)
<kenvandine> it is friday
<kenvandine> jgdx, what do you need?
<kenvandine> maybe another review of tech-switch?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yea
<kenvandine> if i'm afk by the time it's ready, i'll likely look at it later tonight
<jgdx> thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, np
<nik90> ZacharyIgielman: that has been fixed in the latest rtm promoted image today
<nik90> ZacharyIgielman: btw it just appears turned off, but it works as expected in case you still have the bug
<ZacharyIgielman> So it has been fixed? I don't have to report it?
<nik90> ZacharyIgielman: yup it has been fixed in the latest promoted image #14
<jgdx> kenvandine, problem: connMan.powered both come back false after the reboot
<ZacharyIgielman> Fantastic thanks! Where can I find the release notes for each image?
<nik90> ZacharyIgielman: here's the bug report that was submitted before https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1411171
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411171 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Repeating alarms appear disabled in clock app after it went off once" [High,In progress]
<nik90> ZacharyIgielman: not sure since there are a couple of images before they promote one .. so one has to combine the changelog for a couple of images
<ahoneybun> does anyone have working mms?
<ZacharyIgielman> Thanks guys :D
<kenvandine> jgdx, i guess that makes sense
<kenvandine> and we have to wait for them to come up
<jgdx> kenvandine, not if the interfaces isn't there, which it is not
<kenvandine> jgdx, do we have to display "off" for data access in that case though?
<jgdx> I think it's a bug in libqofono, and I'll file it.
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<jgdx> but I can wait for the interface to come back up :)
<jgdx> so yay, most likely fixable
<kenvandine> cool
<touch> what tablets are good for Full desktop convergence
<nhaines> touch: none.
<nhaines> Check back after 16.10.
<touch> nhaines:what do you mean
<touch> none
<nhaines> touch: full desktop convergence doesn't exist in Ubuntu.
<nhaines> So one will need to wait until the feature is developed before we will know which hardware it will run on.
<dobey> ahoneybun: works fine for me
<ahoneybun> dobey, what settings do you have for apn and what carrier?
<dobey> ahoneybun: if you have t-mo us (or another carrier that defaults to inet6 you need to change the apn to use inet)
<ahoneybun> I have cricket (at&t) dobey
<ahoneybun> the apn says ndo
<dobey> ahoneybun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1324157
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1324157 in ofono (Ubuntu) "cannot receive MMS using AT+T" [High,Fix released]
<dobey> not sure if that will help though
<ahoneybun> dobey, not sure about receiving, but I can;t send
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-src-vendor/+bug/1351434 might help too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351434 in android-src-vendor (Ubuntu) "APN info for Straight Talk via AT&T" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> ahoneybun: i've had problems sending when network connection was finicky too
<dobey> switching between wifi/3g and such
<ahoneybun> dobey, I have the apn as ndo for internet but not sure what to do with the mms apn
<ahoneybun> in android the apn handles both
<dobey> i don't know what ndo is
<ahoneybun> well cricket says it is a the apn: https://www.cricketwireless.com/support/apps-and-services/bring-your-own-device-byod/customer/bring-your-own-android.htmlhttps://www.cricketwireless.com/support/apps-and-services/bring-your-own-device-byod/customer/bring-your-own-android.html
<ahoneybun> crap
<dobey> ahoneybun: does 3g data work?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I set the mms apn as custom but I can't switch it to same as the internet apn
<ahoneybun> there is a list to select it but I can't change
<dobey> not sure
<dobey> jgdx: ^^ any ideas, if you're still around?
<jgdx> dobey, not really. Wellark ^
<ahoneybun> bbl
<jgdx> kenvandine, it looks like the connection manager is pondering for ~10 secs before telling libqofono that sim n is using data. So right now I don't have a solution. Other than maybe waiting 10 extra seconds.
<jgdx> awe_, ping
<awe_> jgdx, pong
<kenvandine> jgdx, ugly
<jgdx> awe_, we're having a problem in u-s-s after a modem reboot. When the ConnectionManager interface is re-created (reported to exist by ModemInterface), it spends ~10 seconds figuring out that one of the SIMs had "Powered" set to true before the reboot.
<jgdx> awe_, I'm not sure where the lag is. Ofono-monitor is not reporting exactly when the ConnectionManager powered setting changes, so it could be libqofono's fault. What do you think?
<awe_> monitor-ofono should show all the prop changes...
<awe_> it may be that it takes that long for the ConnectionManager iface to get re-created after the reset
<awe_> I can try on my end if you'd like?  I think your best bet is to send an email to me & Alfonso with the details
<jgdx> awe_, that'd be great. I see Attached and Bearer events, but not Powered. This is after the reboot, not under normal conditions, then I see Powered as well.
<jgdx> hm, Powered is set to false on has3G = true. I missed that.
<jgdx> Noskcaj, that's on Modem
<jgdx> Noskcaj, I mean
<jgdx> aaaaahgh
<awe_> OK.  The devil's in the details... ;)-
<awe_> if you need me to run the scenario, I will
<jgdx> awe_, I dont' know what's best considering the plan. It's seems to be an ofono bug and I don't know where that leaves us.
<jgdx> awe_, I'm going to send alfonso an email asap.
<awe_> ok. Please send the email, and I can give it a try over the weekend.
<jgdx> cool, thanks
<awe_> np
<SturmFlut> I'm building a cheap network scanner app and my current approach is to run /bin/ping on the phone using QProcess. The app works on the desktop, but fails on the phone with error type QProcess::FailedToStart. Is QProcess generally unavailable on the phone or do I need additional apparmor privileges besides "networking"?
<dobey> SturmFlut: you're not allowed to run processes that aren't part of your own app, under confinement
<SturmFlut> dobey: I see, thanks. On to the next approach...
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-17
<SturmFlut> Okay, this one is a little complicated: I found out that Linux introduced unprivileged ICMP for a couple of years. One gets a socket using     socket(AF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_ICMP)   and then an the unprivileged user is allowed to send and receive a very limited set of ICMP messages. My code seems to work on the phone (Nexus 4, r14, Kernel 3.4.0-5-mako) but on the desktop (Vivid, Kernel 3.18.0-9-generic) already
<SturmFlut> the socket() call fails with EACCES.
<SturmFlut> Which leads to the question: Is this a kernel issue, an AppArmor issue or something completely different and who should I talk to
<jjohansen> SturmFlut: please check dmesg for apparmor messages
<jjohansen>   dmesg | grep DENIED
<SturmFlut> jjohansen: There are some results, but none concerning the app.
<jjohansen> SturmFlut: hrmmm, is the app confined?
<jjohansen> aa-status will report apparmor status
<jjohansen> or you can directly check the tasks confinement
<jjohansen>  cat /proc/<pid>/attr/current
<jjohansen> where <pid> is the pid of the task to check
<jjohansen> ps -Z will show that info as well
<SturmFlut>  /proc/15059/attr/current contains "unconfined". I would expect so on the Desktop
<jjohansen> SturmFlut: so with it being unconfined its very unlikely the issue is apparmor
<SturmFlut> jjohansen: I thought so, but I don't know anything about AppArmor so I wanted to check that first
<jjohansen> right, so it should only enforce policy on processes that are confined
<jjohansen> it doing something with unconfined would be a major bug
<SturmFlut> jjohansen: The next step would probably be to talk to someone in #ubuntu-kernel ? I already checked that the 3.18.0 kernel contains the necessary code for unprivileged ICMP, and the same socket() call works on the phone.
<SturmFlut> jjohansen: Nice to meet you BTW, and thanks for your support :)
<andygraybeal> is there a tablet that runs ubuntu well yet?  my lady woud like a computer for the kitchen.
<andygraybeal> i've read the links in the topic
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> what phone  shuould i buy in order to install ubuntu phone on it ?
<kibibyte>  ???
<k1l> see the topic for the wiki pages about the install. in there you will find what devices are used as official dev phones and what phones have community support
<kibibyte> but i mena some offical phone
<kibibyte> i heard meizu will be first phone with ubuntu
<kibibyte> so shoudl i buy meizu ?
<k1l> did look up the wiki page i just told? the first phone will be sold in february.
<kibibyte> k1l, what phone ? meizu ?
<kibibyte> ??
<k1l> kibibyte: ???
<kibibyte> k1l, what phone will be sold in februrary ? i mena what brand
<k1l> you asked for a phone to install ubuntu-touch on your own there. so see the wiki page.
<kibibyte> http://www.gsmarena.com/new_photo_of_ubuntu_powered_meizu_mx4-news-10385.php
<k1l> kibibyte: bq. but if they ship 1 ubuntu phone doesnt mean you can install ubuntu-touch on all their phones.
<popey>  kibibyte http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<popey> first phone is bq
<k1l> kibibyte: so if you want to be sure you can install ubuntu phone on your phone see the wiki page i meantioned
<popey> meizu next
<kibibyte> bq seems shitty to me. its from portugal
<popey> s/portugal/spain/
<kibibyte> yeah
<kibibyte> same
<kibibyte> spain/portugal they can do only holliday resorts
<kibibyte> not electronic
<popey> now now
<kibibyte> i dream about HTC with ubuntu
<kibibyte> that would be android killer
<popey> i like the look of Sony phones
<popey> would love to have a sony phone with ubuntu
<popey> but then there's a LOT of android phone manufacturers out there
<popey> many of them would be awesome.
<popey> but we have to get the first one out, then the second, then the rest
<popey> takes time.
<kibibyte> HTC -> best looking solid aluminium phones
<kibibyte> yeah i know but ubuntu should start with some well know brand like HTC
<kibibyte> and they start with bq and meizu
<ogra_> nope, that would be a bad idea ... you dont really want the masses in the beginning, you want the app devs
<kibibyte> one is frome some portugal (holliday resorts) and other is from china (cheap shit)
<ogra_> and for app devs you want an affordable device they can use to fill the store
<ogra_> once you have a certain amount of apps you want the masses then
<kibibyte> meizu mx4 affordable ? lol
<kibibyte> it costs more thatn HTC one
 * ogra_ wasnt talking about meizu 
<strahtw> If you want a other device then meizu or bq just install it on a supported one you want!?
<kibibyte> most IT delopers can afford any phone
<kibibyte> its well paid subject
<ogra_> well, go and convince HTC :)
<kibibyte> or you targeting developer from india lol
<ogra_> or do a port yourself
<kibibyte> no no, i dont want any ports i want some offical phone from cannocial . with support etc
<kibibyte> like nexus from google
<ogra_> well, then you have to go with bq or later with meizu
<ogra_> or wait a year and have a bigger choice
<kibibyte> they should hire some smart gut in cannonical to manage this stuff
<ogra_> manage what ?
<kibibyte> like my idea: offical phone from ubuntu
<k1l> kibibyte: you are talking way too much prejudices
<kibibyte> i mena from cannonical
<ogra_> the bq and meizu Üare* the official phones from ubuntu once they are out
<k1l> kibibyte: you know that even microsoft with its power did struggle in the mobile market?
<ogra_> its not like google ever produced a nexus themselves either
<kibibyte> ogra_, but i heard that that will modified ubuntu on bq and meizu
<ogra_> modified ?
<ogra_> its the first release of the ubuntu phone OS ... it will be as plain as it can be :)
<kibibyte> ogra_, yeah but nexus has stock android and i.e HTC has android with htc sense which is crap
<ogra_> ubuntu isnt android
<ogra_> completely different concept
<ogra_> *especially* if it comes to branding
<kibibyte> yeha but meizu will probably modify ubuntu touch
<ogra_> what makes you think that
<k1l> kibibyte: can you stick to facts and not "i think" or "i heard"?
<kibibyte> since each company wants to add somethign to their phones to make them "better" than others
<kibibyte> like HTC is adding sense
<ogra_> thats what ubuntu for phones is designed for
<kibibyte> but i want stock ubuntu
<ogra_> it is re-brandeable by the manufacturer out of the box
<kibibyte> without any chinesse/portugal modifications
<ogra_> there is no such thing
<ogra_> its all stock ubuntu ...
<ogra_> just wait til you can hokd one in your hands and you wil understand
<kibibyte> ogra_, nexus has stock android installed. If thers new version of android , you get it. And in HTC you cant install new andorid. you must wait for HTC android version
<popey> this isn't android
<ogra_> right, ubuntu isnt android
<ahayzen_> Hey, is the camera-app broken for anyone else after the latest rtm-proposed update?
<kibibyte> ok then i like it
<popey> ahayzen_: lemme see
<popey> just updating now
<popey> ahayzen_: broken in what way? won't launch?
<ahayzen_> yup
<popey> k
<popey> any logs?
<ahayzen_> checking now
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1411789
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411789 in camera-app "Camera crash when switching while loading" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ahayzen_: works on krillin
<ahayzen_> app log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9768315/ syslog http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9768317/
<ahayzen_> popey, this is on mako #169
<ahayzen_> popey, i've even tried reinstalling from the store
<ahayzen_> popey, but it just dumps out right at the point where the splash would normally end
<popey> I'd file a bug.
<popey> sorry, I dont have mako
<ahayzen_> :/
<ahayzen_> popey, it was working on the image before, so i suspect its something in these changes http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/201.changes :) i'll file a bug
<popey> lots of camera stuff!
 * ahayzen_ spots 'camera' in the .changes
<ogra_> well, there was a hybris change
<ahayzen_> ogra_, do you have a mako?
<ogra_> i guess while the krillin device tarball got updated, the mako one didnt
<ogra_> yes, i have a mako, but months outdated and with drained battery
<ahayzen_> ah
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2015-January/thread.html ... no android package in there
<ogra_> file a bug and assign to rsalveti ...
<ogra_> he usually cares for updating that
<SturmFlut> popey: My cheap QML Network Scanner app relies on a kernel feature which is currently enabled on Ubuntu Touch, but disabled on Vivid Vervet desktops/servers. In the end it boils down to a default sysctl setting, so its not really a kernel issue, but a matter of "what are the defaults for our distribution". I am not sure as who to talk to, could you maybe give me a pointer?
<popey> dunno who does kernel defaults, if it's a security thing then jdstrand I think, but otherwise, not sure.
<ahayzen_> ogra_, i don't think i can assign people not in my team or something IIRC, are you able to assign/add any more info to bug 1412013
<ubot5> bug 1412013 in camera-app "[mako] Camera app doesn't launch on #169" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412013
<popey> done
<popey> ogra_: do you know who might be able to answer SturmFlut's question?
<ogra_> popey, SturmFlut, either security or kernel team ...
<ahayzen_> popey, ogra_ thanks :)
<SturmFlut> popey, ogra_ : There might be security implications. So maybe I talk to the security team first, and if they have no objections I take it to the kernel team? Or whoever is responsible for the contents of the "procps" package, which sets most of the sysctl parameters, as I just found out.
<ogra_> well, procps sets the overrides, kernel sets the defaults
<ogra_> both are in hand of the kernel team i think
<ogra_> (but you will need security approval anyway, so yeah, start with them first)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Thanks. What's the proper way to contact the security team? Mailing List or IRC?
<ogra_> SturmFlut, ubuntu-devel or ping mdeslaur or jdstrand during the working week
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Will do. Thanks a lot :)
<ogra_> np
<i9500> hey guys
<i9500> as my name says
<i9500> is there any way to install ubuntu touch developers preview to i9500
<i9500> hmm no answer ok than
<ogra_> yay for patiency
<adrian47> Is there anyone who can help with: "Warning: unable to open an initial console"  at boot (porting to HTC phone)
<julienrbt> mmh the mms works in ubuntu touch?
<julienrbt> Hello, Ubuntu Touch support tethering?
<julienrbt> (usb? wifi?)
<julienrbt> well I've had an answer :) http://linuxg.net/ubuntu-touch-received-official-support-for-usb-tethering-see-how-to-enable-the-feature/
<julienrbt> (the next time I search before, sorry)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-18
<satdav> Hi will you be doing android lollipop soon on touch
<bubbasaures> satdav, Touch is it's own development, based only at this time on a specific android release.
<bubbasaures> lollipop is a whole android image touch is not
<bubbasaures> not really bases, but using part of
<satdav> Were can I make apps for touch
<bubbasaures> based*
<lilstevie> the android portion of ubuntu touch is only the libraries and such required to run the binary hardware drivers. The rest of the system is ubuntu based
<julienrbt> Sorry, I've lot of question, the bluetooth works with Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4 (or it's just my device?)?
<ThomasLundsgaard> Have any of you guys tried to install Ubuntu-Touch on an Samsung Galaxy S4?
<julienrbt> me not, but it is supported :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ThomasLundsgaard> Does any of you know, when if will be possible to buy a Phone with Ubuntu-Touch pre-installed?
<ogra_> ThomasLundsgaard, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<ThomasLundsgaard> ogra_ Looking forward to that :D
<SturmFlut> popey: Was there any update about shipping libSDL on the phone?
<popey> not yet
<popey> probably need to bundle in with your app
<SturmFlut> popey: do you know if somebody is already doing it? So I can steal his CMake config
<popey> I don't
<SturmFlut> popey: I suspected that Ken VanDine is doing it in the "PathWind" game, but amazingly the whole thing is written in QML.
<popey> SturmFlut: be good to get some notes together so others can also play with this
<SturmFlut> popey: If I manage to find the time to build something, I will. All my code is public anyways
<popey> that would be awesome, it's something I'd be interested in too
<SturmFlut> I need some information about WiFi networks which is not available via QtNetwork, but seems to be offered by NetworkManager via D-Bus. Am I allowed to issue D-Bus requests to NetworkManager from my confined app?
<popey> SturmFlut: one for the security team, or maybe try it and see?
<SturmFlut> popey: Mkay, thought somebody already knew it. Looks like I'm pushing the boundaries with my recent apps
<popey> yeah, and please do continue to do that! :D
<jdstrand> SturmFlut: access to NM is not allowed. there is a bug open for that. I suggest you look at connectivity-api (though it won't give info about wifi networks yet)
<jdstrand> (note, the bug is about QNetwork needing access to NM, not that we should allow apps access to NM (which we will not))
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-18
<elimisteve> Anyone else have issues setting up the Ubuntu Scope dev environment on 14.04?
<elimisteve> Error I got: http://pastebin.com/f5fYSUfr
<elimisteve> And yes I've run 'apt-get update'
<elimisteve> for dev in Go specifically
<elimisteve> looks like python3-scopes-harness hasn't been backported to 14.04: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty-backports&keywords=python3-scope-harness
<elimisteve> I've asked here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/722308/cant-install-needed-python3-scope-harness-for-ubuntu-scopes-dev-in-go
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto get sound notifications on new mail on dekko?
<lotuspsychje> gmail app notifies sometimes, but not always on new mails
<Sketchbag> Can I get Ubuntu touch on my s5 and is it the same as the discontinued ubuntu phone project?
<lotuspsychje> Sketchbag: wich brand is a s5?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Sketchbag
<ubot5> Sketchbag: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Sketchbag> Thank you
<Sketchbag> s5 is a samsung galaxy
<lotuspsychje> Sketchbag: samsung wont be able to run touch atm
<Sketchbag> Any particular reason?
<lotuspsychje> Sketchbag: tested devices are nexus
<Sketchbag> There is a video of an S4 being used as a promotional tool in Feb 2015
<lotuspsychje> Sketchbag: your free to try porting other devices
<lotuspsychje> Sketchbag: maybe it will in the future
<lotuspsychje> Sketchbag: or you can search the XDA forums for existing projects maybe
<Sketchbag> Is there a base image I can build from?
<lotuspsychje> Sketchbag: check the porting guide from topic mate
<Sketchbag> Thank you.
<lpotter> ohh how exciting. I get to see how ubuntu touch is on a tablet
<anpok> hm?
<lpotter> hmmm is right. rotation doesn't seem to work
<Sketchbag> Blah..Everything on xda is discontinued.
<Sketchbag> Why not just build a new kernel for phones. Screw Android.
<Sketchbag> I dont care about dual boot. Just emulate the required android processes and run a native linux kernel.
<Sketchbag> completely rework the phone experience.
<Sketchbag> maybe Im just a dreamer.
<lpotter> because then drivers are an issue
<lpotter> everyone makes android drivers
<Sketchbag> wrap them
<lpotter> patches welcome :)
<Sketchbag> lol
<Sketchbag> Gofundme?
<Sketchbag> Linux makes its big break as a breakout mobile phone manufacturer
<Sketchbag> *dreams*
<lpotter> I do know of other projects that were more traditional linux on top of only and android kernel
<Sketchbag> I just want a way out of this duopoly. Android and Apple. There are extreme barriers of entry into the market and it shouldnt be that way.
<Sketchbag> New ideas shouldnt barred.
<Sketchbag> Seriously sick of everything on my phone either trying to steal my information or suck money out of my wallet. I guess thats just life now though. No one puts up a fight anymore.
<flux__> Sketchbag, android or ios?
<Sketchbag> android
<flux__> yeah :/ android and windows ecosystem are messed up
<Sketchbag> I agree.
<Sketchbag> I have windows 10 and I have a feeling they know more about me than I do. Theres a reason its free.
<flux__> right :> nothing is free
<Sketchbag> I have linux on a seperate drive for when I want some private time lol
<flux__> only free software
<flux__> ))
<flux__> i'm windows free for 4 years now
<Sketchbag> Nice.
<Sketchbag> I like windows for "Arrgh" but that seems to be coming to an end.
<Sketchbag> I have had a linux partition for about 8 years now.
<Sketchbag> I built a kernel in college linux and gentoo way back in the day
<Sketchbag> back when you used the keyboard more than the mouse
<flux__> i remember those days
<Sketchbag> I run mint now. Only because of unity.
 * Sketchbag throws up a little
<flux__> :)
<Sketchbag> I actually really loved Gnome 3.
<Sketchbag> It thought it was pretty slick looking but from a productive standpoint it wasnt practical unless you had multiple monitors.
<Sketchbag> Anyways Im off topic. Im going to head to bed.
<MCMiic> Is there any alternative keyboard for Ubuntu touch? Does the system allow to easily make one?
<popey> That sounds like a question for Elleo
<MCMiic> How can I browse installed applications?
<MCMiic> The only way I found is by clicking on the storage stat in the settings but I can’t access their settings to remove them.
<ogra_> the application scope shows them all
<ogra_> and a long press on an icon gets you to the uninstall option
<MCMiic> ogra_: No, it does not show installed scopes
<anpok> MCMiic: application scope is what you see when you unveil the launcher by swiping from the left edge, and touching the ubuntu logo in the lower left corner..
<MCMiic> anpok: I know
<anpok> MCMiic: if apps are not shown there something is wrong..
<jibel> MCMiic, you can see which scopes are installed from the 'manage scope' panel by doing a bottom edge swipe. But then, I agree, there is no way to uninstall them directly from this screen.
<ogra_> right, scopes are a bit behind in that regard :)
<MCMiic> jibel: exactly
<jibel> It's a valid point. I don't know if there is a bug filed for this already.
<MCMiic> Also, if I go into the storage usage screen, I still see storage used by applications I already uninstalled. For instance gmail and twitter. Is this an error or is there left over from these applications? Any way I can delete this? (Maybe directly from the file manager?)
<ogra_> i think we dont currently delete user data of apps when you uninstall them
<ogra_> check in /home/phablet/.cache and /home/phablet/.local/share
<MCMiic> ogra_: I would have expected to be able to delete them by long press in the storage screen. Ok, thanks for the info on there locations, I’m gonna try this.
<ogra_> feel free to file a wishlist bug as suggestion for the design team
<MCMiic> ok
<MCMiic> ogra_: In the store, there is no filter possibility to show only installed or only free software?
<ogra_> nope, not that i know of
<jibel> MCMiic, I filed bug 1535237
<ubot5> bug 1535237 in Canonical System Image "No way to list which scopes are installed then view the details or uninstall them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535237
<V99> OTA 9 freeze the last friday, i cant test it now?
<V99> can*
<ogra_> (well, "only installed" for apps means the apps scope .... )
<MCMiic> jibel: Thanks a lot
<jibel> yw
<MCMiic> ogra_: there is no search in the apps scope, and no scopes, using a filter in the store would be a good way to see everything installed and search in it
<ogra_> there is a search option at the top
<MCMiic> ogra_: and if there was other filter possibility like «freeness» it would allow to see what is installed and unfree for instance
<MCMiic> ogra_: Ok, my bad
<ogra_> the result will either show the installed app or offer you the store
<mickburkesnr> morning all, does anyone here use ubuntu phone as their daily phone
<V99> me
<mickburkesnr> whats the battery life like on your phone?
<V99> 2-3 days
<V99> better than android
<mickburkesnr> interesting, are you an average user of the phone? do you get emails and use it for internet browsing?
<mickburkesnr> also what phone do you have running it?
<V99> I have BQ E5 phone and yes, i get emails and browsing
<mickburkesnr> brilliant, thats the phone i was looking at buying
<mickburkesnr> is the battery removeable?
<V99> the browser could be better
<ogra_> V99, file bugs ;)
<V99> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> about the issues you have with the browser
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Monday, and happy Martin Luther King Jr. Day! 😃
<mickburkesnr> what issues are there with the browser?
<V99> i dont have problem with the browser ogra_, i only says that could be better, more options, downloads manager...but i read that with the OTA9 updates the browser
<V99> so i will wait
<V99> :D
<ogra_> hmm, it uses the system wide download manager for me
<mickburkesnr> is there just one browser for the phone then?
<V99> i want to test today OTA9, but seems that its imposible
<mickburkesnr> or is there a version of Firefox for it?
<ogra_> there is a "liri browser" package in the store i think
<ogra_> mickburkesnr, not yet
<V99> i can install irssi on my phone?
<ogra_> there is work going on for the convergence feature that will also allow firefox to run ... but not yet
<ogra_> it will come though ... the system gets updated every 6 weeks
<ogra_> (with the latest development)
<mickburkesnr> ok, what engine does liri use? webkit?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> seems to be ported from an android package
<ogra_> (the UI doesnt really fit in ... )
<mickburkesnr> i've just looked on Google and it's webkit based
<DanChapman> afaik liri uses Oxide on Ubuntu and use QtWebEngine on other platforms
<mickburkesnr> i've looked at a reddit thread about it, seems that is uses QtWebkit but there's no mention of Oxide?
<ogra_> makes sense
<mickburkesnr> ah no
<ogra_> (else the maintainer would also have to maintain a webkit branch )
<mickburkesnr> i've come across this on GitHub: https://github.com/liri-project/liri-browser/blob/master/src/qml/ubuntu/UbuntuApplication.qml
<ogra_> (i mean webkit itself)
<mickburkesnr> uses Oxide, never even heard of this engine.
<ogra_> it is ubuntu own engine ... based on googles/chroimums blink
<mickburkesnr> hmm, i need to play with it I think to see how it renders web pages. I'd need it to test sites I develop
<ogra_> the renderer is the same as chromium ... the javascript engine is not V8 though
<mickburkesnr> it's going to be interesting to see what happens with the browser. but generally speaking now, your experience with the phone/OS has been positive?
<ogra_> yes, but then my app demands are not very high ...
<mickburkesnr> neither are mine really. i just want a phone with good battery life, that's good to send an email from and will actually make calls. I don't use the phone for games.
<ogra_> (i dont use whatsapp, have no facebook or twitter accounts and prefer to read my mail wiht a good old IMAP client)
<ogra_> oh, and if i play games i actually prefer html5 online games :)
<mickburkesnr> and the phone handles HTML5 online games alright then? :)
<ogra_> the only feature i miss in the beroser is a fullscreen option in the menu :)
<ogra_> most of them, yeah
<V99> mickburkesnr: of course that its positive
<V99> my previous phone was Firefox OS
<V99> and seems that was a dead platform
<V99> the ubuntu touch systems is alive
<V99> and constants updates
<mickburkesnr> well it is, Mozilla has abandoned it as a mobile platform.
<V99> the negative points are the ubuntu store apps quality
<mickburkesnr> think they're keeping it going for TV's etc, but the whole project was stupid in my opinion. but i'm glad you mentioned the ubuntu updates, how frequent are they?
<ogra_> every 6 weeks
<ogra_> or if you are brave and run the rc-proposed developer channel you get them every weekday
<mickburkesnr> that's really good
<V99> ogra_: you use rc-proposed?
<ogra_> yep
<V99> on your mobile?
<V99> :O
<flux__> me 2 i'm on rc-proposed
<raph_ael> V99: coming from firefoxOs too, I don't have very good memories of app quality
<ogra_> but i know my ways around if something goes wrong ;)
<mickburkesnr> i'm guessing running your phone on rc-proposed is akin to eating half cooked chicken? :P
<ogra_> well, the QA for each feature landing is pretty intense so regressions sneak in rarely
<ogra_> but they happen
<V99> ogra_: i want to u se rc-proposed system, what i have to do?
<ogra_> take a look at the system-image-cli command ... specifically at the --switch option
<ogra_> it lets you switch channels
<ogra_> alternatively you can use ubuntu-device-flash from a PC and just flash with the rc-proposed channel
<V99> thanks :D
<mickburkesnr> thanks for answering my questions about the ubuntu phone, just needed to ask these questions before i decided on buying one
<MCMiic> mickburkesnr: As far as I know there is no carddav support (at least not through GUI, it’s possible to make it work with command line, I’m gonna try this soon)
<MCMiic> mickburkesnr: and on E4.5 battery is not removable :-/ Don’t know about other models.
<ogra_> the phone uses evolution-data-server and ships syncevolution
<MCMiic> yes, it only lacks GUI if I understood correctly
<ogra_> so anything you can do with this is possible (but only google sync is there in the UI currently)
<MCMiic> I need owncloud/carddav support, I’m gonna try the CLI configuration through syncevolution tomorrow
<MCMiic> (I don’t need calendar badly enough to try to configure it by CLI, but contacts are pretty important)
<MCMiic> ogra_: Are there GUI for syncevolution on other platforms which could be ported to ubuntu phone?
<mickburkesnr> well at the moment my business emails are done through Office 365, but i'm going to move these emails to a email account I host myself via IMAP or POP3. so this shouldn't be too much of an issue really should it?
<mickburkesnr> is there no calendar on the ubuntu phone???
<ogra_> mickburkesnr, apart from having to maintain your own server ? no :)
<MCMiic> mickburkesnr: The IMAP client Dekko works fine from what I’ve tried
<ogra_> dekko is a pretty awesome mail client
<ogra_> (lacking encryption features yet though, in case you rely on that)
<MCMiic> mickburkesnr: There are calendar apps but none with caldav sync, only google sync afaik
<MCMiic> ogra_: True, I did not notice this… though I’m always wondering if having my GPG private key on my phone would be a good idea anyway…
<mickburkesnr> ah ok that's alright. i maintain a mail server for clients so i'm not too bothered in that respect. just a hassle every month to check whether they're due a renewal invoice :)
<ogra_> MCMiic, exactly :)
<MCMiic> ogra_: Does ubuntu phone supports any kind of storage encryption?
<ogra_> not yet (i mean ... you can surely manually encrypt subdirs in /home/phablet/ but nothing integrated yet)
<DanChapman> mickburkesnr, for what it's worth Dekko can work with offce365 via their pretty awful imap implementation. But Dekko works significantly better with decent IMAP servers. i.e dovecot/cyrus/courier etc
<robin-hero> DanChapman, Any news about a new release of Dekko? :)
<DanChapman> robin-hero, when it's ready :-)
 * ogra_ saw pretty pictures :)
<robin-hero> DanChapman, hehe :D I'm really looking forward for a new release, there are a lot of awesome pictures about the new Dekko :D
<mickburkesnr> that'll suit me when I move my emails to my mail server then as it uses a decent IMAP Server :)
<DanChapman> robin-hero, seriously though. Not long now. I created a proposed image last week. Have a list of things to tidy up and will see how the next image looks once that's done :-)
<robin-hero> DanChapman, Cool, thanks :)
<elimisteve> Speaking of Dekko crypto... are there plans to add PGP/GPG support?
 * ogra_ guesses once the more important bits are done
<DanChapman> Yeah it's on the roadmap. It's just not top of my list atm.... although patches would always be welcomed :-)
<elimisteve> Dekko is written in C++?
<DanChapman> elimisteve, yes C++
<elimisteve> I'm a Go/Python/JS guy. Anything that can move GPG support along other than C++ patches?
<elimisteve> Think you'll add it in the next year?
 * ogra_ hopes rather this year :)
<V99> DanChapman: ogra_ someone works for canonical? or you're freelance?
<DanChapman> elimisteve, it would need to be c++. For anything else it would require a plugin api for parsing mime structures which atm I don't even know how that would look. and maybe more hassle than it's worth.
<DanChapman> But yeah it will most likely be done this year :-)
<DanChapman> V99 I'm just a community developer (although a job at canonical one day would be nice :-) )
<ogra_> V99, i work for canonical
<ogra_> (but not on the phone anymore)
<tathhu> <3
<davmor2> I work for canonical I break everything
<V99> wow, and how is work for canonical?
<davmor2> Wonderful, Chaotic, Busy, Exhilarating
<davmor2> ogra_: ^ would you agree?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it also puts a lot of fat onto your hips
<tathhu> oivoi
<k1l_> because you work at home and have a short distance to the kitchen? :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no time to exercise that is the issue and if anyone says walking desk I will do my best Liam Neeson in taken impression :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> k1l_, yeah
<victor_bq> Hi John!
<mickburkesnr> Linus Torvalds uses a walking desk :)
<V99> ogra_: and how cordionates to works?
<ogra_> ?
 * ogra_ cant parse that
<V99> with other employers
<V99> via skype?
<ogra_> IRC, hangouts
<ogra_> ... mail
<davmor2> V99: you mean with other Employees,  then what ogra_ said
<V99> interesting
<V99> i wish some day i will works in canonical
<elimisteve> DanChapman: hey do you happen to know roughly how many people work on Ubuntu Phone full-time?
<DanChapman> elimisteve, no idea.
<elimisteve> kk
<V99> ubuntu touch will run as well in E4.5 that E5?
<OerHeks> V99, yes
<OerHeks> see supported devices
<elimisteve> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<robin-hero> ogra_, Could I ask what is your new role at Canonical? :)
<ogra_> robin-hero, i work on snappy
<robin-hero> thanks, that sounds interesting :)
<davmor2> robin-hero: I'll tell you, ogra_ sits in a corner propping up a bar and calls it hard work, then he awakes from his illusion and works hard on making snappy as awesome as it can be
<ogra_> you make it sound like i'm the lemmy kilmister of coding :P
<robin-hero> :D
<davmor2> ogra_: That's Rock and Roll baby \m/
<mcmic> I plugged an SD into my ubuntu phone, it immediatly started to analyse it for content. so it refuses to unmount it or format it. I wanted to format it first. Any idea how long I have to wait before I can unmount it? Is there any way to see the progress and maybe to stop the process?
<BlackJohnny> hello
<BlackJohnny> does anyone know how to get access to the Pictures folder in order to save camera pictures? I read all about app confinement but the picture_files policy seems reserved for system apps
<BlackJohnny> thank you
<davmor2> BlackJohnny: via mtp, or do you mean in an app you are writing.  If it is the latter then your image would be saved to the folder your app has access too not the system folders
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why gmail app incomming emails sounds not always alert? or dekko no sound at all?
<mhall119> mariogrip: I forgot to mention, I spoke to slangasek about the problem of device name aliases, and he suggested that we go with a solution where the alias data is hosted on the server in something like a JSON file, and then we patch ubuntu-device-flash to look for that and use it if found
<mhall119> that way you can host your own alias data on ubuports
<mariogrip> mhall119: That's sounds good.
<BionicEye> Hey, we are building a bionic eye and want our devices that interface with it to be run on ubuntu.
<BionicEye> Does anyone know about tablets that are available to do this?
<BionicEye> Or who to talk to about getting some made?
<BionicEye> Bionic Eye software powered by ubuntu would be pretty cool to market.
<BionicEye> well, if anyone does know anything about how to make this happen please hit me up at bmiller@secondsight.com
<mcphail> BionicEye: There aren't any consumer tablets yet. The 2013 Nexus 7 is targeted for development. The best first step might be a message to the mailing list
<mimecar> good evening
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-9 candidate preparation and testing in progress!
<BOHverkill> \o/
<sil2100> Still some time to go!
<mimecar> one week :p
<mariogrip> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mariogrip/goget-ubuntu-touch/device-alias/revision/221
<mhall119> mariogrip: is that all it takes? is deviceAlias a file on the server, or is it a new section in the server's data?
<mariogrip> mhall119: see under ubuntu-touch/stable http://system-image.ubports.com/channels.json there is a "deviceAlias" obj
<mariogrip> I'm currently implementing it on the server side
<mhall119> ah, so that would still require changes to whatever generates those files (assuming they're not manually edited)
<mariogrip> mhall119: Jup, im soon done with the server part
<mhall119> mariogrip: my Go knowledge is lacking, if there is no deviceAlias obj, it just continues on as normal?
<mariogrip> jup
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-19
<mariogrip> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mariogrip/ubuntu-system-image/device-alias/revision/284  (server side)
<mhall119> mariogrip: let's talk to sergio and mvo in the morning, so they know the reasons and use-case behind these MPS
<mariogrip> mhall119: 0x06
<mariogrip> mhall119: Do you know if ubucon is live streamed?
<elimisteve> mariogrip: On Reddit I read that the main sessions will be, yes
<elimisteve> but the "unconference" parts/talks won't be
<mhall119> mariogrip: SCALE is providing audio/video setups for the morning sessions, I don't know if it'll be live-streamed or just recorded for later playback
<firefoxosuser> hi :)
<newe4_5phone> hi :)
<newe4_5phone> got my e4.5 yesterday and it's working nicely
<newe4_5phone> ubuntu touch needs to take some ideas from firefox os
<newe4_5phone> like the Usage app so i can see how many mb/gb i download every week/month etc
<newe4_5phone> and surprised there is no default calendar app even after updating to OTA-8.5
<tathhu> Yeah, you need to download it from store :l
<newe4_5phone> even after downloading it from the store, i miss the firefox os calendar
<tathhu> :(
<newe4_5phone> on firefox os, in month view, clicking on a day showed events for that day in a scrollable list
<newe4_5phone> on ubuntu touch, agenda view is helpful, and how it shows in time/date notifications
<newe4_5phone> but a little buggy, in week view clicking on empty space can create an event called Untitled !
<MCMic> Did anyone ever managed to unmount an SD card?
<MCMic> It’s always saying it’s busy and cannot be unmounted
<jibel> MCMic, apparently it fails from the SD card tool but works from the command line.
<jibel> MCMic, did you report bug 1535529 ?
<ubot5> bug 1535529 in Canonical System Image "Cannot unmount SD card" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535529
<MCMic> jibel: yes
<MCMic> jibel: can you provide the command to unmount it from cli?
<MCMic> jibel: I did not found the sdcard in the result of mount command, but there are so many lines
<jibel> MCMic, really, I find the name in mount then umount the device
<jibel> MCMic, it's mounted on /media/phablet/<DEVICE LABEL> eg '/media/phablet/Médias SDc'
<jibel> MCMic, the type should be vfat
<MCMic> I don’t have anything in /media/phablet
<MCMic> Maybe it’s already unmounted despite the error
<jibel> clearly umount from ciborium fails and the card is still mounted here. Although I cannot find what keeps it busy
<MCMic> I managed to format it
<MCMic> I clicked the button to remove it, and then chose cancel in the confirmation
<MCMic> This made the format button enabled and it worked when I used it
<jibel> really this sd card tool needs some love
<MCMic> ^^
<jibel> MCMic, actually I think the tool is just broken, it thinks the device is not mounted while it is "Unmount job error Drive is not mounted" It seems it has no clue if the device is mounted or not
<MCMic> ok
<nlsthzn> hey, anybody here can help with meizu mx4... wife used it last month a bit and didn't like so put it in a drawer.  today I want to use and nobody can remember the passphrase she set.
<nlsthzn> booting to recovery mode just gives me an ubuntu logo
<Stanley00> nlsthzn: try press the up/down volume key
<nlsthzn> hey Stanley00 ... did, and also home key and no change
<nlsthzn> even power
<Stanley00> nlsthzn: you just need to press up or down, not both key at the same time
<nlsthzn> that is what I tried first :p and then even both... nothing I press makes a difference... shows ubuntu circle logo
<nlsthzn> perhaps I must look into re-flashing it (been a while since I was messing with flashing roms and stuff) :/
<Stanley00> nlsthzn: hmm... did you press it when you see the circle logo?
 * Stanley00 just ask to be sure
<nlsthzn> yes, the boot starts, I see at the bottom it states booting to recovery.  then the screen goes slight purple tint and white ubuntu logo and homescreen circle light up.  and it stays like that.  then I tried pressing the buttons and nothing changes
<nlsthzn> *homebutton light up
<nlsthzn> not home screen ;p
<Stanley00> nlsthzn: how about this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/645294/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-erased-or-changed-access-code
<nlsthzn> the whole power and home button seems to do nothign and holding it just switches of the phone (and holding it longer switches the phone on and off the whole time)
<Stanley00> nlsthzn: hmm, how about this link? http://www.hardreset.info/devices/meizu/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition/
<nlsthzn> that is just it, I don't receive a new blue menu as stated but the ubuntu logo that just sits there...
<nlsthzn> I just read the comment on the bottom of that page too...
<nlsthzn> seems that info doesn't work for this phone
<Stanley00> nlsthzn: hmm... I think it's the best I can help, I only got BQ, and press volume button at the circle logo can bring the recovery mode. Sorry
<nlsthzn> thx
<nlsthzn> this phone and ubuntu touch has been nothing but a disappointment since I got it (hence it not being used)... perhaps I will do a youtube video droptest to see how durable the hardware is
<Stanley00> nlsthzn: oops, I'm very sad to hear that
<Stanley00> nlsthzn: are you a developer or linux user at any chance?
<nlsthzn> been using linux for a number of years and was (well am i guess) an ubuntu member and WAS an ubuntu enthusiast :/
<nlsthzn> not a dev however
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Popcorn Day! 😃
<Stanley00> I see. I didn't use my Ubuntu phone for daily use actually, just use it for some tweaking and hacking (I guess). Maybe that's why I still love it :3
<nlsthzn> well this has been the last straw for me... I will putt all of my thouhts and efforts into other causes...
<nlsthzn> cheers ubuntu, and thanks for all the fish
<robin-hero> Hmm, I've been using a BQ device for my daily driver since March, last year, and I am pleased with it... :)
<pancake> are OTA updates still working?
<lotuspsychje> pancake: OTA9 comming up soon
<pancake> any specific date?
<k1l> end of january?
<lotuspsychje> pancake: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-9-for-ubuntu-phones-launches-on-january-20-2016-497804.shtml
<k1l> 27th january
<pancake> cool thanks
<march> Hi :) The last year we created a new section concerning UT on our wiki. Is there a summary somewhere on the web concerning the releases? All informations I found on the web can be found on https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Geschichte_von_Ubuntu_Touch/#Versionsgeschichte Is there a release missing?
<march> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FGeschichte_von_Ubuntu_Touch%2F%23Versionsgeschichte&edit-text=
<svij> hey march :D
<svij> march: check the english wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-8.5
<march> Hi svij :)
<svij> 8.5, 8, 7, 6…
<march> That's what I did the last days. Searching the web for informations concerning UT-releases. All I found is in the article.
<march> I just wanted to check if there is something missing, 'cause informations are sometimes very hard to find.
<popey> There's also this document which is a nice summary: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F36EeZbS3Gzqq_tivKZHyoLDCOxT1TPh0vubhvWJafI/edit
<march> Thank's popey :) This looks good.
<march> Wünsche dir einen schönen Aufenthalt in den USA, svij :)
<svij> eh, thanks ;)
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, thanks for your comment on bug #1535666 , I replied there with more questions
<ubot5> bug 1535666 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Downloading files fails on non-English systems" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535666
<mariogrip> ondra: Could you help me get to the bottom a graphic issue. mir: alloc_dev->alloc() nullptr http://paste.ubuntu.com/14490975/
<mariogrip> mhall119
<ondra> march checking
<ondra> mariogrip you might have better luck with mir team, ask kdub he's our graphic wizard
<mariogrip> ack, kdub ^
<robin-hero> oSoMoN, Where can I translate the folders in Home? This is new for me, but I'm a translator.
<oSoMoN> robin-hero, what do you mean? what do you want to achieve?
<robin-hero> sorry, I read the whole bug report and just realized this bug report is about desktop, not phone
<popey> robin-hero, Music, Documents etc?
<popey> robin-hero, I _think_ they're hard wired
<mhall119> sergiusens: mvo_: when you have a minute, mariogrip is working on changes to ubuntu-device-flash to work around devices that give different device names in recovery and normal use: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mariogrip/goget-ubuntu-touch/device-alias/revision/221
<mhall119> I spoke with slangasek about it, and this was his recommended approach, it's backwards compatible so the client will work even if the server doesn't have deviceAlias information
<mhall119> if you're happy with the approach, mariogrip can create a merge proposal for it
<mariogrip> tvoss: is this normal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14576082/
<_Sponge> http://ebay.eu/1S29ia3
<Niju> My gallery seems messed up, taking photos isn't adding them to gallery anymore but they are ok in camera roll and phot scope
<Niju> Any thoughts?
<kowakx> anyone have kernel patches to use display-caf-new/media-caf-new?
<davmor2> Niju: there was an old bug where if the camera app was open it didn't update external sources I don't know if that is still in place but see if they show if you close the camera and gallery app and just reopen the gallery
<Fhhbv> Hi, I need help. I desinstalled network manager
<Fhhbv> ffrom my PC and I downloades winc.de
<Fhhbv> can someone give me a code to install it from the terminal please
<popey> Fhhbv, on ubuntu phone?
<Fhhbv> No, on my pc
<popey> Fhhbv, you're in the wrong channel. #ubuntu is for ubuntu desktop support
<Fhhbv> OK, thank you
<matv1> how did that guy on the mailinglist get a system upgrade on stable today?
<matv1> did something go wrong with the release?
<kowak> i tryed to rebuild using caf kernel but i got no touchscreen issue and display glitch. anyone know how to fix it?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-20
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/bq-confirms-ubuntu-tablet-with-convergence-is-coming
<MCMic> Will convergence be available on older ubuntu phones as an update when it’s ready?
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: im not sure how convergence will connect via usb or hdmi...so not sure if all devices will be able to convergence
<MCMic> :-/
<MCMic> I hoped with some kind of USB adaptator it would be possible
<lotuspsychje> that would be cool :p
<MCMic> I saw a video of a dev doing it with a USBtoscreen adaptator (don’t remember if it was HDMI or something else) and bluetooth keyboard/mouse.
<MCMic> It would of course be easier if could plug USB keyboard/mouse.
<Stanley00> but BQ just drop support for Aquaris E5 after less than half year. I cannot find any download page for it on bq.com :(
<lotuspsychje> Stanley00: hmmm didnt know that
<lotuspsychje> meizu also stopped pfff
<lotuspsychje> now i read canonical has still plans with edge...
<Stanley00> yay, edge was very cool before, but for now, still cool but not so much
<lpotter> MCMic: it depends on hardware support for slimport
<lpotter> and currently, nexus 4 & 7 have slimport support
<lotuspsychje> cool i got a n7
<lpotter> you will need a slimport adaptor. they are fairly cheap
<MCMic> How does screenshots are taken on ubuntu touch?
<Stanley00> MCMic: with both volume keys pressed
<MCMic> Thanks
<MCMic> What is the launchpad project for the app store of ubuntu touch? Is the translation made by the comunity? There seem to be a confusion between free as in freedom and free as in free beer in the french translation
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: you got an url of the example you mean?
<MCMic> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/unity-scope-click/+pots/unity-scope-click/fr/+translate?memo=10&start=10 problem is here
<MCMic> «FREE» is translated by «LIBRES», not sure why this is plural in french, and I’m pretty sure the original meaning was «price=0» and not «free software»
<dobey> the unity-scope-click ubuntu package is the app store, but translations come from ubuntu-translations project iirc (or maybe ubuntu-translators, can't remember exactly what it's called)
<MCMic> What is a «click app»?
<dobey> click is the package format
<dobey> i don't think "click app" appears anywhere in the translatable strings though
<dobey> oh it does i see. that is a bug
<dobey> well, they are, but not shown in the UI anywhere afaik
<dobey> but definitely a bug
<dobey> maybe i'll fix that tomorrow
<dobey> but for now, sleep
<MCMic> dobey: http://mcmic.haxx.es/fotoo/i/75/6YIqXyRfg.screenshot20160120_120341783.png
<MCMic> dobey: It’s written «LIBRES» under the author name while the app is not under a free license. I contacted the french translator who wrote this translation on launchpad (mbalthazar iirc)
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: he went to sleep
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: Yeah I read that :-)
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: But as he’s still online I suppose he will see the backlog next time.
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Free-Telegram-for-Ubuntu-Touch-App-Lands-in-the-Store-472384-2.jpg
<lotuspsychje> english shows also 'free'
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: But that means free license or price=0?
<lotuspsychje> free means free right no costs..
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: everything on ubuntu touch should be opensource
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: Then the french word should be «GRATUIT», not LIBRE
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: The game in my screenshot is not «libre».
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: See http://mcmic.haxx.es/fotoo/i/ce/6YIqYAGca.screenshot20160120_120921511.png
<MCMic> It does say «license: proprietary»
<lotuspsychje> yeah it should say gratuit indeed
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: file a new bug
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: they will surely fix
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: Maybe I wait for an answer of the translator I contacted first, no?
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: i would file a bug, if it doesnt exist yet..you found one right
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: check the bug filling link in topic
<MCMic> What is «ciborium» by the way?
<lotuspsychje> MCMic: where did you find that
<MCMic> lotuspsychje: In the list of apps in the bug filing link, and it was also mentionned by someone on an SD card unmounting bug I was following.
<davmor2> MCMic: it is part of the system that handles SDCards on touch devices
<MCMic> ok
<davmor2> MCMic: it basically is the bit that talks to the android stack to access the sdcards, handles mounting unmounting and hotplugging etc so you can get to the card.
<MCMic> davmor2: On Ubuntu desktop this is done by gvfs no?
<V99> hi
<OerHeks> hmmmm Bq M10 Ubuntu Edition – On Sale in April
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/bq-confirms-ubuntu-tablet-with-convergence-is-coming
<V99> yeah :D
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hello can I connect the auquaris e4.5 to a 802.1x EAP network
<V99> OerHeks: but nothing from convergence to E5
<Nycticebuscoucan> the only thing i can find in the phone which resembles is dynamic wep (802.1x) but this is not the same isn't it? at least I cannot set an anonymous identity...
<Nycticebuscoucan> Oh i got it using WPA Enterprise...
<Nycticebuscoucan> Still i am struggeling arranging the app symbols in the app scope - how can they be moved?
<MCMic> Nycticebuscoucan: Not sure they can they are in alphabetical order no?
<Nycticebuscoucan> yes
<MCMic> Nycticebuscoucan: You can choose the order of the apps in the app launcher on the left through. (it might be the easiest if you want fast access to some apps)
<Nycticebuscoucan> the problem is that the launcher is already quite "busy" :)
<Nycticebuscoucan> so I wanted to sort this menu too
<MCMic> I think you can’t
<MCMic> But there are categories to help you find the app you want
<Stanley00> and also, you can always search for the app name
<JanC> V99: how would you do convergence with a phone that you can't connect to a larger screen?
<MCMic> JanC: There is really no way to plug a screen with the usb and some external device?
<Draxxen89> hi to all
<Draxxen89> ubuntu touch can run steam gmes?
<JanC> MCMic: maybe possible, but it probably wouldn't be very practically usable (also because the phone is rather limited in CPU & RAM resources)
<Draxxen89> games
<MCMic> hum, that’s really sad
<Draxxen89> if can only i could make ma galaxy s3 run a steam game :"C
<Draxxen89> <janc> do you think ubuntu touch can run steam games?
<Draxxen89> just asking plz don't get angry
<android_freak> A noob question: From my knowledge, Ubuntu touch is GNU/Linux distro with most of GNU lib included while Android is Bionic/Linux with very few GNU lib, tools included
<android_freak> So, my first question is: On wiki I read that Bionic is much optimised for speed and tuned for low clock freq arch. So, how does GNU/Linux Ubuntu perform good compared to android?
<MCMic> android_freak: From what I know ubuntu touch use a linux kernel close to the android one (and it uses android drivers I think)
<Stanley00> android_freak: maybe, because android run java, and ubuntu run native apps?
<android_freak> to be more specific: A full-fledged Linux terminal is available on Ubuntu touch but not on Android
<android_freak> as android doesn't use GNU libraries like other GNU/Linux distros
<android_freak> So, Android is basically not a GNU/Linux distro like desktop Ubuntu or debian
<android_freak> but Android uses Linux kernel at its core and on top it has Bionic, developed by google
<android_freak> for GUI, run-time,...
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy Penguin Awareness Day! 😃
<android_freak> Again back to question: If Ubuntu touch use GNU libraries on top of Linux kernel, how is the performance and speed optimised? And, how does it compare to android?
<lotuspsychje> penguin!!!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MCMic> android_freak: No idea but I’m not sure it has such a big impact
<mcphail> android_freak: afaik, bionic is just a libc implementation with a less "free" licence. Ubuntu uses glibc, and libhybris to interface with the android drivers which are built for bionic libc. The presence or absence of a "full fledged terminal" has nothing whatsoever to do with the underlying libc implementation. As for GUI speed, libc is not the bottleneck
<flux__> hi all, can i change my mx4 to rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd?
<flux__> ^^ https://plus.google.com/101216811071065193275/posts/Pe2xHJc9Ezs
<jfc> victorp : Owncloud synchronization with calendar,contatcs  : well funtionning.
<jfc> task  is malfunctional ( no complete synchronization), but the external data is in ics file (.local/share/evolution/tasks/system/tasks.ics).
<jfc> How update or copy (convert) in your sqlite database. Here 98db8704aaadd1aeebba01b42bf4d270.sqlite file
<jfc> For version:1.5
<jfc> UT 'Tasks' ap with '98db8704aaadd1aeebba01b42bf4d270.sqlite' file and other name of sqlite file for other UT app 'Taskly'
<strixdio> Hello.
<strixdio> Anyone know what the development status is for Nexus 4?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | strixdio
<ubot5> strixdio: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<strixdio> Thanks.
<zetheroo> are people still experiencing battery issues with Ubuntu Touch ?
<mcphail> zetheroo: my battery is currently lasting for days
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: running fine on bq 4.5 here also
<strixdio> Not many phones are supported.
<strixdio> "officially".
<zetheroo> mcphail: which device and UT version?
<mcphail> zetheroo: bq 4.5 on OTA8.5
<zetheroo> ok
<k1l_> strixdio: the n4 is the development device
<zetheroo> is the battery performance largely subject to device?
<zetheroo> (I have nexus 4)
<strixdio> k1l_: huh?
<k1l_> zetheroo: since last december update the battery is way better
<strixdio> according to this list, production = no
<zetheroo> k1l_: ok. would you say it's as good as other comparable Android devices?
<mcphail> zetheroo: IIRC, the nexus 4 images are not optimised for battery. And, of course, most nexus 4 batteries are getting quite old
<strixdio> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#mako
<zetheroo> mcphail: I am thinking of getting a Nexus 5 for Ubuntu
<mcphail> zetheroo: not a supported device
<mcphail> zetheroo: some things don't work, apparently
<zetheroo> bother :P
<k1l_> strixdio: of course the nexus4 is not shipped with ubuntu touch
<strixdio> This I know.
<k1l_> strixdio: but that device is the official (official by ubuntu) development device
<strixdio> But what are the "Nexus 4 Binaries for Android 5.1.1" about?
<mcphail> zetheroo: there are Nexus 5 users on here. They may be able to advise you if it is worth trying
<strixdio> if it's not using android anyway.
<k1l_> strixdio: its using the android drivers
<strixdio> ah, okay.
<zetheroo> so battery performance matter greatly when dealing with different devices - I had the notion it was more on the Ubuntu software side of things more
<k1l_> strixdio: so you need that binaries since that are the drivers. they are running a container running android to work with that drivers.
<strixdio> That's kinda cool.
<strixdio> I just wish we had an actual ubuntu phone in the US.
<strixdio> (like, comes stock with ubuntu)
<zetheroo> k1l_: crazy :)
<k1l_> strixdio: zetheroo https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/   this explains the android drivers stuff at the beginning
<V99> strixdio: you cant buy from bq website to eeuu?
<strixdio> V99: I'm not sure what you're referring to.
<strixdio> Okay, I'm not seeing a .zip to flash my phone with (mako) Am I missing something?
<k1l_> no .zip flashing (like cm13 or such) is not supported anymore. (was only at the really early days)
<k1l_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<strixdio> I was looking at this..
<strixdio> Oh, I'm missing the fact that one needs an Ubuntu desktop.
<strixdio> I suppose I can make a VM and pass my phone through.
<strixdio> Well, thanks for the info. I may give this a shot over the weekend.
<strixdio> Last I tried ubuntu touch was with a .zip. It wasn't very good back over a year ago. :(
<strixdio> Can this be considered a "daily driver" at this point?
<strixdio> Oh boy, google voice/google hangouts support?
<zetheroo> with the dual boot setup what drivers are being used?
<zetheroo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<k1l_> strixdio: last time i saw a .zip was nearly 2 years back. best is to install it and see yourself.
<strixdio> k1l_: I usually try to get as much info as I can before making a time commitment.
<zetheroo> I don't see drivers mentioned in the wiki ^
<k1l_> a lot users use it as daily drivers. i only have it at home, using my nexus6 (cm13) as daily driver
<strixdio> Especially since it's my only phone.
<k1l_> killing point is whatsapp for me. since my sports team arrangements are made in whatsapp groups.
<k1l_> but besides that everything works that i would use. even the patience game is so addicting :)
<ogra_> zetheroo, thats ancient and was never officially supported ... i higly doubt it still works
<zetheroo> oh ok
<ogra_> there is a multirom build for ubuntu that might still work though ...
<ogra_> (i think the nexxus5 community port uses it)
<mcphail> I use Ubuntu as my daily driver, and I miss android less and less
 * ogra_ too
<ogra_> in the end it is a matter of how much you tied yourself into specific android apps though
<lotuspsychje> same
<zetheroo> I really want to give Ubuntu Touch a go ... but I see it's not going to work on my Iconia A500 :P
<zetheroo> and my Nexus 4 is my main phone
<mcphail> zetheroo: I hope Canonical have a shift in priority this year. I'd rather they developed an automagic cyanogenmod->ubuntu porting script than a further device :)
<zetheroo> mcphail: oh absolutely
<zetheroo> devices we have plenty of
<k1l_> mcphail: yep. there are a lot of users wanting to test/run ubuntu-touch and fail due to limited porting skills.
<dobey> i don't really miss anything from android
<dobey> all the things i miss are from webos, and from the time when phones were of a reasonable size
<ogra_> dobey, 4.5" isnt a reasonable size ?
<strixdio> The only thing holding me back right now, is that I don't think google hangouts/voice calling will work in ubuntu touch
<strixdio> I mostly use google voice/hangout voip calling for free calls.
<ogra_> not yet, there is a hangouts chat client though ... but no webrtc suppport yet
<dobey> ogra_: if you mean nexus4, it is too big. and i use a nexus 5 (though the physical device size is roughly the same as nexus 4)
<ogra_> (read: text chat)
<strixdio> ogra_: Yeah, I saw two of them.
<strixdio> I specifically need the voice functionality.
<ogra_> dobey, i mean the bq 4.5 :)
<ogra_> (which is a lot smaller than the nexus line phones)
<dobey> ogra_: it's too featureless
<mcphail> strixdio: apparently voice-over-webrtc seems to work now, although video isn't working yet. Getting there
<ogra_> dobey, geez ... you are so demanding :P
<strixdio> mcphail: interesting. webrtc is ?
 * strixdio is googling
<mcphail> strixdio: new web standard for video/voice communication. Example is the thingy built in to firefox
<dobey> ogra_: it doesn't have 4g. and it's mediatek
<strixdio> seems like it may be a chore to get it set up?
<mcphail> strixdio: it shouldn't be, in the future. It won't be a solution if you specifically want, say, Skype but at least it should bring free video/voice calls
<ogra_> strixdio, not really .... it is a browser feature, the setup is server side usually
<strixdio> ah
<mcphail> strixdio: you should try it from firefox on your browser. Dead easy
<strixdio> If I install ubuntu touch this weekend, it will be one of the first things I try.
<mcphail> strixdio: as above, it isn't quite working _yet_ ;)
<strixdio> oh
<strixdio> any pbx apps? If I host pbx with hangouts plugin...
<zetheroo> buying a Meizu through the Ubuntu links shows stores selling phones with Android not Ubuntu Touch
<ogra_> the meizu is out of stock
<zetheroo> https://www.meizumobiles.fr/produit/m2-blanc-16-go/
<zetheroo> or this
<zetheroo> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meizu-Note-Version-SIM-Free-Smartphone/dp/B010VQQ9NO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1453307848&sr=8-4&keywords=meizu
<zetheroo> it's all with the Meizu Android OS
<dobey> strixdio: i don't think there are any voip apps in the store yet
<dobey> there are plenty of requests to support SIP in the stock dialer app though
<strixdio> Cool.
<dobey> i don't know if anyone is working on that though
<strixdio> =/
<V99> someone test yowsup2 in ubuntu touch?
<dobey> feel free to try it, and get banned
<V99> shit
<dobey> whatsapp actively blocks/bans unoffical app users
<V99> so I will have to power on my old android mobile :(
<dobey> or migrate to an alternative like telegram; or get whatsapp to provide an official client for ubuntu
<ogra_> or convince them to stop that nonsense of blocking unofficial clients ;)
<dobey> well, if you can also convince them to provide documentation for their API, sure
 * ogra_ digs in scrollback ...
<ogra_> dobey, geez ... you are so demanding :P
<ogra_> (found it :) )
<dobey> well, even if they stop banning users, they will probably do something otherwise very much apple-like, and constantly break the protocol so that only their app really works
<ogra_> dont they already ?
<dobey> i remembr when AIM used to do that all the time
<dobey> ogra_: why would they need to when they can apparently just block the apps and ban the people using them?
<ogra_> dunno, but i thought they do something like that anyway
<dobey> well, i don't use it, so i have no idea how often they ship app udpates
<tathhu> Any protips for a BT keyboard/mouse to use with my nexus 7? :P (scandic layout would be 5/5)
 * tathhu wants to post pictures into facebook comments :(
<ryanleesipes> Hello!
<tathhu> .. also, can i connect my nexus 7 in to a monitor/tv/something via hdmi/something? :o
<pmcgowan> tathhu, yes you need a slimport to hdmi adapter
<tathhu> thanks
<tathhu> aand, rest in peace 120€ :P
<Niju> does anyone else find that the browser chews through the battery?
<Niju> I wonder if this will be one of the improvements in ota 9
<dobey> ogra_: oh, and the bq4.5 is the same size as the nexus4 so still too big :)
<kowakx> anyone have patch to get mtp working?
<dobey> kowakx: what do you mean? it works fine here
<kowakx> dobey: i'm porting ubuntu touch to motorola moto e but mtp doesn't works
<dobey> ah. i'm not sure. is mtpd not running?
<kowakx> mtpd is running but on computer show this error (It could not open the MTP device "[usb: 002.034]" )
<dobey> oh. is the screen unlocked?
<kowakx> yes
<dobey> kowakx: ok, i'm not sure then. unfortunately i don't know enough to help you further. maybe someone who has worked on a port can help you.
<mterry> kenvandine, what is with your mouse_panel merge?
<mterry> kenvandine, I don't see the schema changes reflected in trunk
<mterry> mzanetti: do you know why https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/mouse_panel/+merge/268248 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/1582 don't match?
<mterry> mzanetti: or at least, why they might not?
<mterry> kenvandine, trunk also records changes to bluetooth.cpp that the MP doesn't list
<mzanetti> mterry, I don't, no. we probably need kenvandine's input, yes
<mterry> kenvandine, and how does your branch interact with http://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/unity8/mouse_touchpad_schema ?
<mterry> kenvandine, OK...  I'm seeing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/changes/1464.1.50 which shows that there are 4 commits that got landed in trunk that aren't on the MP page at all...
<mterry> kenvandine, including reverting the schema.  So that makes sense why it isn't in trunk.  But your code still uses the com.ubuntu.touch.system-settings location, not the unity8 location...
<mterry> kenvandine, I would expect system-settings to be a better gsettings location than unity8, eh?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip, congratz on the membership (late I know)
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Thanks! :)
<ahoneybun> how's the OPO doing mariogrip ?
<mariogrip> good, im currently creating a android hal based on Cyanogenmod 12.1
<mariogrip> hopefully that can make porting "easier"
<mariogrip> trying as best as i can to get mir working before ubucon....
<mariogrip> I guess i need to stay up all night....
<mariogrip> are you going to ubucon ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> I can't sadly
<ahoneybun> don't work to hard mariogrip
<mariogrip> I can not go to ubucon either... but i need to get it working so david can show it there
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I love what im doing, so i don't mind working hard :)
<mariogrip> sleep can wait
<ahoneybun> david mariogrip ?
<ahoneybun> at least you love it :)
<ahoneybun> then it's never work
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: David Planella
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> you've made amazing progress mariogrip
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Thanks! :D
<ahoneybun> np
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-21
<amer> hello
<niklas___> hi
<niklas___> i have a desktop computer with an Elo touchscreen
<niklas___> and i was wondering if it should be possible to run ubuntu touch there
<niklas___> installation instructions i found only mention installing on smartphones
<lotuspsychje> niklas___: what Os is running on your computer?
<Stanley00> niklas___: I think you can install normal Desktop Ubuntu version and replace unity with unity8, but I'm not really sure
<lotuspsychje> Stanley00: unity8 is being worked on for now mate, not ready until xenial release i think
<niklas___> i have a fresh ubuntu installed there. but i don't mind wiping that
<niklas___> lotuspsychje: is there an experimental version i could try?
<niklas___> i only need this to work for ~2 days on a fair :)
<lotuspsychje> niklas___: yes unity8 is already useable, but little simple
<niklas___> ok, thanks -- i'll give it a shot!
<lotuspsychje> niklas___: ive tested it on ubuntu desktop 16.04 development version
<Stanley00> niklas___: you can try follow this url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop , and also xenial has an daily image now
<lotuspsychje> niklas___: it looks like a simple ubuntu touch version right now
<robin-hero> hey all, quick question: I'm using rc-proposed channel on my Bq device now. If I make the FS writable and add an external PPA to it and install newer version of some packages from it. If I reflash my phone without wipe, it will be overwrite these new packages?
<mcphail> yes
<robin-hero> I want to test a silo, after that I want to go back to original rc-proposed, but without data loss
<robin-hero> so it is possible?
<Stanley00> robin-hero: it depends, if you flash from delta image, chance that it won't be wiped
<mcphail> robin-hero: from my experience, a reflash nukes everything under /etc, /usr (and /usr/local - which is a pain and a bug imho). OTAs/deltas don't wipe everything
<robin-hero> thanks mcphail :)
<mcphail> robin-hero: probably worth a backup anyway, just in case something goes wrong and you need to run a --bootstrap flash
<robin-hero> mcphail, yes, always do that in the first place :)
<robin-hero> mcphail, BTW, could I create a backup from the whole system? like on android?
<mcphail> robin-hero: don't think so. You could copy everything from $HOME, but I don't think there is a way to backup your apps
<Stanley00> in theory, since the system partition is readonly, the userdata partition is where all the data go. So maybe just backup all in the userdata dataparition can do that, right?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Hugging Day! 😃
<robin-hero> Other topic: I've just done some application's startup speed test on rc-proposed (Bq A E4.5) and it looks far better than my previous measurement with an earlier OTA (maybe with OTA-6?)
<robin-hero> Dialer app: 3,84 s -> 2,6 s
<robin-hero> Messaging app:  6,65 s -> 3,7 s
<robin-hero> System Settings: 6,45 s -> 2,8 s
<robin-hero> And If I know right the real improvment will be arrive with OTA-10 and mapplauncher
<mcphail> Still too long, though
<robin-hero> it also means minus 1.2 - 1.5 s
<robin-hero> installed mapplauncherd, and I got the following values: Dialer App 2.6s -> 2.1s, Messaging App: 3.7s -> 3.2s, System Settings: 2.8 -> 2.2s
<robin-hero> so it means about 0.5s with every app
<flux__> robin-hero, nice! my sdl apps loads in 0.3 sec i wonder what will be the load time in the future :D
<tathhu> äh, should bluetooth work on a nexus 7? (lte one)
<zzarr> hello! will XMir be implemented in OTA-9?
<tathhu> also, logitech k480 doesn't connect out of the box :( (on e5 as bt doesn't seem to work on nexus)
<zzarr> tathhu, can you connect your K480 to another Ubuntu device?
<tathhu> zzarr, something running touch/unity 8 or just ubuntu? laptop maybe in a few hours
<zzarr> tathhu, just Ubuntu, Ubuntu uses bluez no matter if it's a phone or computer
<robin-hero> tathhu, Ubuntu 15.10 and older releases and OTA 8.5 are using BlueZ 4, which is very outdated. Ubuntu 16.04 and OTA-9 will be arrive with BlueZ 5 with a lot of goodies :D
<tathhu> brb changing to rc-proposed :P
<tathhu> but seriouslh, should bt even work on nexus 7? :(
<tathhu> rip md
<tathhu> ...
<robin-hero> I don't have a Nexus 7, so don't know, it works well on Nexus 4
<tathhu> ähhh.
<andywork> i have ubuntu touch running in the ubuntu-emulator - can I assign more cpu-cores somehow?
<k1l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygBP7MtT3Ac  need more power? :)
<andywork> exactly ;)
<andywork> it's up and running but I am on a mid-range i5 m laptop
<andywork> i can stream a 720p youtube clip simultaneously in the background, which suggest that there is a huge pile of power i could use for the emulator
<andywork> anyway, I have a nexus 4 being shipped for me at the moment, so i guess i could be patient for a while
<andywork> now lets hope the old man I purchased it from didn't scratch the display too much...
<zzarr> hello! will XMir be implemented in OTA-9?
<zzarr> or is that a future update?
<mterry> kenvandine, re: mouse schema -- did the design spec specifically allow middle mouse button as a primary button?
<mterry> kenvandine, USC only supports setting left or right
<V99_> hi!
<kenvandine> mterry, no, but i wanted to include it in that enum just in case we ever wanted to
<kenvandine> mterry, the UI doesn't allow it
<mterry> kenvandine, yah but it being there means that u8 (as the intermediary) can't properly proxy the setting from gsettings to USC
<kenvandine> oh, ok
<kenvandine> i can remove it from the enum :)
<kenvandine> i doubt we'll ever need it, but i was trying to be future proof
<mterry> kenvandine, I also wonder...  What about the split greeter case?  What do we do on desktop in the greeter?  Just always use default settings?
<kenvandine> i think so
<mterry> kenvandine, because on the phone if we have a split greeter during the first login for an encrypted home...  I think the user would expect that the mouse would act the same as every other login
<kenvandine> we need these to be user specific
<mterry> kenvandine, oh for sure
<mterry> kenvandine, but I was wondering if storing in AccountsService made sense
<mterry> kenvandine, but that mostly makes sense for the single-user-split-greeter case
<mterry> kenvandine, in multi user...  not like you want the mouse to change settings as you change users
<kenvandine> yeah
<mterry> kenvandine, but still.  Storing in AS would let us fix the issue for that one case (where we can detect we are one user)
<mterry> kenvandine, otherwise we'd have to just accept the bug
<mterry> kenvandine, because we can't even hackily proxy the setting to the greeter, since the user's home is encrypted and unreadable
<mterry> kenvandine, I guess it's not just input settings
<mterry> kenvandine, auto dim settings and all those others
<kenvandine> yeah, lots of things
<mterry> volume
<kenvandine> i'm not opposed to AS
<mterry> kenvandine, but at the same time, some of those are long-standing bugs that they act differently in greeter
<kenvandine> if you'd rather do that, i can update my system-settings branch accordingly
<mterry> kenvandine, I know there was a years-old bug that greeter volume should carry through into user
<mterry> kenvandine, I dunno which makes more sense.  I guess there's no downsides to AS.  But mentally I'm very used to gsettings being where we put stuff like this
<flux__> when 16.04 on phones? i'm sick and tired of 15.04
<flux__> devel proposed is on 16.04 right?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: ping
<shadeslayer> ogra_: we're trying to build a ubuntu touch rootfs for Plasma mobile here http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/img_phone_vivid_armhf/6/consoleFull with the config from here https://github.com/plasma-phone-packaging/live-config
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I just took the config options from ubuntu-touch from livecd-rootfs and added a few things ontop ( see customization )
<shadeslayer> ogra_: but the initramfs trigger still gets run, but doesn't run on the ubuntu touch builds
<shadeslayer> what do you reckon we're missing?
<mardy> mpt: hi! I wonder if you would be able to suggest a title for the dialog mentioned in bug 1468599?
<ubot5> bug 1468599 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "[Online Accounts] Same Google account could be added repeatedly from System Settings-->Accounts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468599
<mardy> mpt: or, do you mind if I reassign the bug to you?
<mpt> mardy, yes, please reassign to me
<mpt> I’ll add it to the flow chart when adding the re-auth step
<Elleo> am I right in thinking there's some file in /etc/ that can be tweaked to get the nexus 7 to use portrait as it's default orientation?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: yeah I modified the config a bit but its still not happy about the initramfs
<shadeslayer> So if you could advise, that'd be awesome
<pmcgowan> Elleo, DeviceConfiguration.qml
<pmcgowan> although I forget exactly where that is
<Elleo> pmcgowan: great, thanks
<pmcgowan> Elleo, somewhere in unity qml files
<Elleo> pmcgowan: yep, got it, thanks
<Elleo> does bluetooth work on flo?
<DarkKnightCZ> Hi, has anyone bought Ubuntu Phone from BQ inside EU? I'm having troubles understanding if i need to pay VAT or if it's already paid
<Elleo> DarkKnightCZ: VAT's already paid inside the EU
<tathhu> ayy, k480 works right on w/ bluez5 <3
 * tathhu needs now working bt on nexus 7 :P
<tathhu> #blamemicrosoft
<tathhu> reflashed android and bt works there, daamn.
<shadeslayer> ogra_: ah, I figured it out btw
<dobey> tathhu: bt on nexus5 would be nice
<tathhu> :l
<tathhu> also on 7 :P
<tathhu> :(
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-22
<ogra_> shadeslayer, ah, thats good, i wont have much time for IRC this week
<ogra_> (sorry for not replying yet .... )
 * ogra_ is at SCaLE
<strixdio> ogra_: I think the Linux Action Show will be at SCALE
<strixdio> ogra_: If you're not familiar with them, I'd suggest stopping by and saying hello to "Chris" and "Noah".
<strixdio> :)
<layan> hey
<lotuspsychje> layan: ask your phone problems here
<layan> I want install Ubuntu touch for Nexus4
<lotuspsychje> layan: look in the topic, howto
<Nyms> Hello
<Nyms> Is david planella member of this chanel ??
<MCMic> Hello
<MCMic> Do any of you know of XMPP clients projects for ubuntu touch? Is there anything under development? (Same question for IRC client, maybe something empathy/telepathy based?)
<davmor2> MCMic: didn't you ask this like the other day and get told NO
<MCMic> davmor2: maybe
<Stanley00> MCMic: I found this on ubuntu ask, cannot confirm though http://askubuntu.com/questions/641718/ubuntu-phone-is-anyone-planing-on-making-a-messenger-for-xmpp
<MCMic> davmor2: It’s a question I’ve got on my mind, I may have asked already and forgot about it ^^
<MCMic> davmor2: Yeah, saw this, but the loqui.im effort seems indeed stalled.
<davmor2> MCMic: haha, Yeah so there are plans to make the messaging app more encompassing but it is a low priority for right now getting everything working well is the aim for now adding features should then be fairly trivial
<davmor2> MCMic: that was Stanley00 not me :)
<MCMic> Stanley00: no davmor2, sorry
<MCMic> davmor2: What is used by default for instant messaging on Ubuntu desktop? Pidgin or empathy?
<davmor2> MCMic: empathy but to be honest it kinda sucks for irc so most people install something else for that
<MCMic> ok
<Stanley00> MCMic: there're also two other project on github, and both of them haven't update in the last two years.... so, probably, no is the right answer here
<jibel> rbasak, hey, do you have the script you mention in https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913/comments/56 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "Battery statistics are incorrect on MTK based devices" [High,Confirmed]
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Answer Your Cats' Questions Day! 😃  🐈
<zetheroo> I just installed Ubuntu Touch (stable channel) to my Nexus 4 and I gotta say ... the Install guide from Ubuntu is superb!!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | zetheroo
<ubot5> zetheroo: Glad you made it! :-)
<zetheroo> Setting Ubuntu Touch up for the very first time now ... got signed in with Ubuntu One creds and installed some updates
<zetheroo> this is awesome!!
<zetheroo> :D
<zetheroo> It's a bit slower than Android - but I guess that's to be expected ... (!?)
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: wich channel are you on?
<zetheroo> stable
<zetheroo> Ubuntu Touch version 26 I think
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich channel is recommended for nexus4
<lotuspsychje> ask around here
<zetheroo> I think it's the stable one ... https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<MCMic> Is there any way to browse ubuntu-touch store from a computer? (some web version?)
<zetheroo> I am a bit confused about Scopes vs Apps ... It says on my device that I have Gmail App installed, but when I start it it looks more like just the webpage sign-in
<zzarr> MCMic, https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<zetheroo> https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<zetheroo> :)
<MCMic> Thanks
<MCMic> Yay, there is even a filter option for opensource
<MCMic> Wish there was this on the phone
<MCMic> What are «Snappy apps»'
<MCMic> ?
<MCMic> Hum uappexplorer can be installed on the phone :-)
<zetheroo> MCMic: nice
<zzarr> No problem MCMic
<MCMic> And it can filter by author, I’m in love with this store :-)
<zetheroo> so are Scopes preferred by Ubuntu Touch over Apps?
<zzarr> zetheroo, it's up to you
<zzarr> zetheroo, what do you want to do?
<zetheroo> I would like to setup my email (gmail and work email) but the Gmail thing installed by default doesn't really look like an App - more like a link to the web
<zetheroo> I am guessing it's just a link to the browser !?
<zzarr> I would (or have I should say) install dekko, a splendid mail client
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> Is there then a way to have a scope that shows LIVE info on the emails inbox? (Like with Android there are those widgets on the screen which show the email inbox etc...)
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: gmail scope?
<robin-hero> zetheroo, +1 for Dekko
<lotuspsychje> anyone getting sound notifications on dekko on new email?
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: ok, so are scopes more or less similar to widgets in that they are basically for LIVE consumption of content?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: well scopes is really ubuntu touch specific in this case
<zetheroo> right - but is their function similar to widgets, as in they aren't full-blown Apps but more the way in which one can view LIVE information from installed Apps?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: well there are different kind of scopes really, some work as a shell for an app, others spam rss feeds,etc
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: test a few scopes from the ubuntu store
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> So there is no "Desktop" screen as such ... the Scopes are the "Desktop" - is that right?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: the apps scope can be your first home screen, or not
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: you to decide how
<DanChapman> lotuspsychje, dekko doesn't have notifications yet due to it being confined. Work is on going to get a solution
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: i like a combo with scopes and apps
<lotuspsychje> DanChapman: thanks for the headsup :p
<zetheroo> does dekko run in the background even after it's "quit" ?
<DanChapman> zetheroo, unfortunately not. The application lifecycle doesn't allow it.
<MCMic> DanChapman: Is there a solution on its way for this as well?
<zetheroo> DanChapman: ok, but while it's open is it at least LIVE - as in, will it get new emails without the user having to manually check?
<DanChapman> MCMic I don't think app suspension is ever likely to change unless you use tools like tweakgeek to modify that behaviour
<MCMic> hum… But at some point we are going to need a way for app to being able to fetch things in the background
<MCMic> It’s not only useful for mails
<DanChapman> zetheroo, It's live only while dekko is in the foreground. And will fetch mail as it arrives on the server.
<MCMic> I need to go
<MCMic> see ya
<zetheroo>  DanChapman: so if I am not viewing the app on the screen it's not checking for email?
<DanChapman> zetheroo, yeah it can't check for new mail as it's been suspended
<zetheroo> Ok, well I just did a test by sending an email to myself from the laptop and seeing how the Ubuntu phone reacts - and it's basically nothing - no alerts at all
<zetheroo> I had the phone on the default screen (Apps snope) and had the Gmail snope installed and setup as well as dekko setup and "running" on the launcher
<zetheroo> The gmail snope is totally useless as even when you manually switch to it it still doesn't update
<zetheroo> you have to change it to "All mail" for it to update :P
<DanChapman> That's right as there was nothing running on the phone to create the notification and you email server didn't send a push notification (Note: no email server supports this). It's not that dekko can't generate notifications the platform just prevents it
<zetheroo> Is there an Ubuntu-supported way for managing email?
<zetheroo> something that is LIVE all the time ..
<zetheroo> I mean do people using Ubuntu Touch on phones atm get by with manually checking their email every x minutes?
<zetheroo> or does nobody currently really use it their primary mobile device ..
<DanChapman> Well for gmail there is a polling service that works with the webapp and checks for new mail and creates notifications. AFAIK it works (don't use it myself) Check you have it enabled in system settings.
<zetheroo> the webapp ... is that the one on the fresh install?
<zetheroo> there is also a webapp called Inbox
<DanChapman> Yeah the default gmail webapp you get out of the box.
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> I like dekko MUCH better, but without it being live and notifying it's not much use to me I am afraid :P
<DanChapman> I agree it's a real limiting factor which affects the experience. Hopefully should have something to get notifications soon though, you can follow https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1421923 to keep tabs on progress
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421923 in Dekko 0.6 "No notifications for new mails" [Critical,In progress]
<zetheroo> DanChapman: awesome - thanks!
<zetheroo> ok, I just tested again with the default Gmail webapp running - it seems to have gotten the email right away but there was no notification at all
<zetheroo> no sound or popup
<zetheroo> notification settings show it's enable
<DanChapman> THe polling service runs at 5 minute intervals to check for new mail so you may not get it instantly
<zetheroo> ah ok
<zetheroo> will try again then and leave it for 5 min ...
<zetheroo> my Nexus 5 gets it instantly :)
<DanChapman> If it still doesn't work I would suggest filing a bug against accounts-polld https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-polld.
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> well a message notification came - no sound though ...
<zetheroo> is there a way to sync Google Photos to the Gallery?
<rbasak> jibel: yes, though it is a big hack.
<rbasak> Let me upload it somewhere for you.
<zetheroo> One thing I am seeing is that the launcher gets crowded very quickly ... any way to group app icons together?
<jibel> rbasak, thanks.
<rbasak> jibel: https://git.launchpad.net/~racb/+git/drain
<rbasak> jibel: there aren't any instructions, sorry. Run "python3 drain.py" from an ssh client (or something else that won't cause it to be frozen in the background, so not the Terminal app).
<rbasak> You can background it (ie. python3 drain.py&)
<rbasak> It will create a "report" every five minutes, which you can tweak by editing add-report.sh
<rbasak> If the phone is asleep, it will do it on wakeup, but won't cause any additional wakeups, so may be a little late.
<rbasak> add-report.sh may be a little hardcoded for the Aquaris 4.5.
<jibel> rbasak, thank you, it's definitely useful.
<rbasak> jibel: np. I pushed a README.
<tathhu> morning
<zetheroo> seems like GPS doesn't work on the Nexus 4 :P
<zetheroo> at least not in uNav
<robin-hero> zetheroo, which channel are you using?
<zetheroo> the one it says to use here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<lotus|xenial> zetheroo: ask dobey wich channel runs best on n4
<robin-hero> zetheroo, this is the problem
<zetheroo> ?
<robin-hero> The HERE AGPS fix isn't included that channel
<robin-hero> you need to use ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en (it works for N4 too
<zetheroo> so I have to reinstall Ubuntu Touch?
<robin-hero> I've been using that channel on my N4 for months
<robin-hero> no, you can reflash it without data loss
<tathhu> robin-hero, k4xx works with bluez5, but still no bt on nexus 7 :(
<lotus|xenial> tathhu: maybe ota9?
<zetheroo> if the 'fix' for GPS is in the other channel and it works with the nexus 4, why isn't the 'fix' also in the nexus 4 channel?
<zetheroo> (or is that channel just a generic channel?)
<tathhu> lotus|xenial, nope, it just stays off while it works on android.. :l
<robin-hero> zetheroo, yes
<robin-hero> zetheroo, ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<zetheroo> ok
<robin-hero> zetheroo, but do a backup just to be sure :)
<zetheroo>  robin-hero: if I don't care about the data on the phone do i have to backup?
<robin-hero> No in that case, and it should work without data loss (I did that more than 50 times :D)
<tathhu> ähhhh
<zetheroo> do I have to fastboot reboot first?
<zetheroo> "device cannot be detected over adb"
<robin-hero> no
<robin-hero> but you need to enable developer mode
<robin-hero> fist
<robin-hero> in System Settings
<robin-hero> About the Phone / Developer Mode
<zetheroo> I already have that enabled
<tathhu> have you tried rebooting? :P
<tathhu> (usb cable)
<zetheroo> now it started but then says "error pushing"
<robin-hero> zetheroo, try to disconnect and reconnect USB cable
<zetheroo> k
<robin-hero> or try another port
<zetheroo> well adb devices shows its there
<davmor2> zetheroo: do you have the device unlocked and if you are on 14.04 are you all up-to-date so the udev rules are in place for the device?
<jgdx> zetheroo, the phone needs to be unlocked
<jgdx> listen to davmor2 is also a good tip
<robin-hero> oh, yes you need to unlock the phone with swipe and passcode or passphase
<zetheroo> I did this just a couple hours ago https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<zetheroo> so whatever is there for the install I did
<zetheroo> robin-hero: I am looking at the Apps screen on the phone
<zetheroo> so it's unocked
<robin-hero> and is it still not working?
<zetheroo> error pushing
<robin-hero> Did you try another USB port on your computer/laptop?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> I will reboot the phone again ..
<robin-hero> could you show the full error message? (use pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<zetheroo> going to switch PC (chatting from another one)
<zetheroo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597420/
<zetheroo1> adb devices shows :  0171a30ed94cb3e4	device
<zetheroo1> after phone reboot it's the same
<robin-hero> zetheroo1, hmm, your computer sees your devices (mako), the problem is somewhere else
<robin-hero> try to delete the image cache: rm -rf .cache/ubuntuimages/
<robin-hero> and try again
<zetheroo1> I don't need to be booted into the phones bootloader do I?
<robin-hero> no, that is not necessary
<zetheroo1> ok... now it seems to be doing something after deleting the cache
<zetheroo1> do I have to keep the phone awake?
<robin-hero> it redownloads the images first
<robin-hero> zetheroo1, not sure about that, but I say yes :)
<zetheroo1> k
<zetheroo1> will my phone end up with two images on it?
<robin-hero> no
<robin-hero> any progress? :)
<zetheroo1> just finished downloading
<zetheroo1> 2016/01/22 14:14:00 Start pushing /home/zeth/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-0612f1183b56c12bfb61e9a2dd122714567c6083dc65b7204e3e26a4deb21c18.tar.xz to device
<zetheroo1> 2016/01/22 14:15:26 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<robin-hero> yeah :)
<robin-hero> there will be an error message in a few seconds
<robin-hero> but that doesn't matter
<zetheroo1> on the phone?
<robin-hero> no, in the terminal
<zetheroo1> terminal is back to prompt ... no error
<robin-hero> hmm, did your phone reboot?
<zetheroo1> yes
<zetheroo1> ubuntu logo spinning around
<robin-hero> cool, it takes a few minutes
<zetheroo1> k
<zetheroo1> so there is more development going on in this channel than in the ubuntu one?
<robin-hero> no, just the HERE AGPS
<robin-hero> as I know, but I'm only a user :)
<zetheroo1> ok
<zetheroo1> and HERE AGPS is not in the ubuntu channel ... why?
<robin-hero> I don't know the proper answer :)
<zetheroo1> ok
<zetheroo1> so I am back in uNav ...
<zetheroo1> when I enable GPS the map freezes
<jgdx> zetheroo1, robin-hero: it collects anonymous data, maybe that's part of the reasoning.
<robin-hero> zetheroo1, freezes?
<zetheroo> well I cannot move the map around - I can only zoom in and out
<robin-hero> you need click the "circle" icon
<zetheroo> I did - so it has the black dot in the middle
<robin-hero> if it's enable, it positions you to the center of the map
<zetheroo> I am guessing that's enabling GPS?
<robin-hero> no
<robin-hero> do you enable GPS and location detection in the indicator?
<robin-hero> *did
<zetheroo> so with the black dot there GPS is off?
<zetheroo> Yes, GPS and Location are enabled in the dropdown menu from the top of the screen
<robin-hero> the black dot means GPS is enabled, but it locks the screen, so you can't move it
<robin-hero> if you "disable" it, you can move the map with you finger
<zetheroo> eh!?
<zetheroo> so is GPS enabled in the App if the black dot is not there?
<robin-hero> zetheroo, Sorry, English is not my native language :D
<robin-hero> could you show a screenshot?
<zetheroo> don't know how one the phone :D
<zetheroo> in the uNav app there are 4 icons on the top right
<zetheroo> the second icon is a circle
<zetheroo> is you tap the circle a black dot appears in the middle
<robin-hero> zetheroo, push the volume up and volume down in the same time
<robin-hero> button
<zetheroo> I was guessing this is turning GPS/Location "on"
<zetheroo> ok ... now I am laughing :D
<zetheroo> screenshot technique ay ... :D
<robin-hero> :D
<zetheroo> ok, now gotta get it onto the PC ... sec
<zetheroo1> http://tinypic.com/r/oubjfr/9
<robin-hero> Hmm, as the label says in the bottom, you don't have a good GPS signal yet
<zetheroo> btw, the place its pointing to is not where I am - it's an address I searched for
<robin-hero> zetheroo, I know, that's the destination :)
<zetheroo> yeah, but with Android I get fine GPS signal right where I am sitting
<robin-hero> zetheroo, I works for me well on my BQ Aquaris E4.5 and mx Nexus 4 as well
<zetheroo> I can go outside and see if it works ... 2 mi
<zetheroo> 2min*
<robin-hero> abot 5-10 sec to get a good signal in my office
<robin-hero> *about
<zetheroo> ok, it worked out there
<zetheroo> but odd that it locks the screen like that
<zetheroo> also it doesn't seem to go into a kind of fullscreen mode
<zetheroo> is that normal?
<robin-hero> there's an icon for that
<robin-hero> two squares
<zetheroo> ah ... those squares
<zetheroo> cool
<robin-hero> yeah :)
<zetheroo> about the map tiles - I get the feeling its downloading them fresh every time
<zetheroo> is that right?
<robin-hero> sorry, but I don't know that :) you need to ask the developer (Marcos Costales), he's a very nice guy :)
<zetheroo> hehe .. ok ;)
<zetheroo> I am giving OSMScout a try
<robin-hero> I prefer uNav :)
<zetheroo> it just crashed on me :P
<zetheroo> I guess it's a matter of the tiles and whether or not they are stored/updated on the device or if they are freshly downloaded each time
<V99_> hi to everyone
<robin-hero> hey!
<jgdx> anyone here a user of gmail notifications on the phone?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: that gmail app makes a sound for new mail, but not always
<jgdx> lotuspsychje, right, do you know why?
<zetheroo> when uNav is not running is the GPS in the phone off or is it constantly on ?
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: no sorry, its pretty random here
<jgdx> lotuspsychje, would it make more sense if you knew that query for checking unread messages is "in:inbox is:unread category:personal"? You can run that search in gmail.
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: wait, not sure i understand that
<jgdx> lotuspsychje, we hit gmail's api with that search, and what we get back becomes notifications. So if an unread email in the inbox is not in the "personal" category, we simply won't notify you.
<jgdx> Now, maybe that makes sense in some scenarios, but we might have to change it
<robin-hero> zetheroo, In theory it should sleep if an app doen't use that.
<zetheroo> robin-hero: I like theories :) Just asking 'cause my battery is getting sucked pretty fast
<zetheroo> jgdx: what do you mean by "personal" category? Is that a Gmail-specific thing?
<robin-hero> zetheroo, I don't disable it, just the location detection. But I'm using rc-proposed channel (development release), where there's no toggle to GPS, just location detection.
<jgdx> zetheroo, yes, gmail tries to categorize stuff for you (I think)
<zetheroo> hmm ok
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: so what to do, to get all mail 'personal' then?
<zetheroo> jgdx: I can only see "Primary" and "Social" in my gmail (Chrome browser on laptop)
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: would love to hear a bell for every mail :p
<DanChapman> jgdx, in my opinion all mail that gmail lands in inbox should become a notification. And expect that the user has trained gmail well enough to filter out crap. (which it's pretty good at by default anyway)
<zetheroo> DanChapman: +1
<lotuspsychje> DanChapman: i understand what jgdx says because google tries to sort stuff a weird way...
 * mcphail 's gmail has been told very firmly there will be trouble if it tries to categorise his mail
<jgdx> lotuspsychje, me too, I'm currently not getting it all.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<jgdx> DanChapman, yeah, agreed.
<jgdx> mcphail, so "in:inbox is:unread" would make sense to you
<mcphail> jgdx: yep
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: like when sending a mail on googlegroups, you dont get a mail yourself....because gmail thinks...its from yourself
<jgdx> lotuspsychje, right :)
<lotuspsychje> you only get the reply from it
<mcphail> jgdx: but would that repeatedly notify about the same unread mail?
<DanChapman> does anyone actually use gmails search keywords? A while back I was thinking of allowing them in dekko
<mcphail> I found Dekko's notifications were often missed as well, and when they came they didn't always make a sound/vibration. I don't think the notification thing really works
<lotuspsychje> DanChapman: you mean like searching in your mail?
<jgdx> mcphail, we do save state, but I'll have to look at that
<DanChapman> lotuspsychje, yeah but using the advanced keywords https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7190
<zetheroo> DanChapman: I almost never use search in my email on the phone - but it's handy when I need it ;)
<lotuspsychje> ah i dont use that stuff :p
<zetheroo> mcphail: I never get notifications from dekko - you get some?
<lotuspsychje> reminds me of firefox about:config
<robin-hero> Hey, could somebody take care of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-credentials/+bug/1368788
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368788 in Ubuntu Translations "Ubuntu One T&C string/link not in pot file" [High,Triaged]
<zetheroo> DanChapman: I don't use that
<robin-hero> It says it is triaged, but noone's assigned to it.
<lotuspsychje> would 'desktop notifications' enable in gmail make the email sounds work?
<mcphail> zetheroo: you need some black magic to get dekko notifications
<zetheroo> heh
<robin-hero> mcphail, I hope it will be change soon :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening genii
<genii> lotuspsychje: Well, still morning here :)
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: think your theory must be right, when i send myself a gmail to gmail= no sound when i send a hotmail to gmail=sound
 * lotuspsychje slides genii a cuppa coffee
 * genii gurgles 
<lotuspsychje> :p
<elijah> The how to buy link on http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices takes you to Cyanogen edition.
<elijah> https://store.bq.com/gl
<elijah> Should be https://store.bq.com/gl/ubuntu-edition-e5/
<sergiusens> davmor2, hey, in the latests testing cycles has there been online accounts testing? The last updates broke my notes app, I disabled evernote and it seems to be working; if I try to add an evernote account now it just fails
<davmor2> sergiusens: should of been, pretty sure it is covered in regression suite
<sergiusens> davmor2, another thing. I get no telegram notification sounds; I saw the push logs (on krillin) and it is telling the notif system to use buzz.mp3 which is of course not on this phone. Maybe that is a karni thing
<davmor2> sergiusens: that's been around for ages blame karni I can't remember the exact cause of it but it only happens on krillin
<sergiusens> davmor2, it is because it wants to play a file that doesn't exist, if I recall the architecture correcly, the push helper for the package says what sound to play
<sergiusens> davmor2, is there an existing bug?
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah definitely one for karni then, there is I don't know it off the top of my head though
<davmor2> actually might not be karni might just need the tone adding to the right place not sure who deals with that though
<sergiusens> davmor2, well I doubt buzz.mp3 is a standard sound
<sergiusens> davmor2, oh, it might be the push client itself setting that, as the helper on telegram is not specifying one
<davmor2> sergiusens: and I would assume that it is set across the board and iirc it works on arale mean the sound got removed from krillin which I'm just checking now :)
<davmor2> hmmm I don't find buzz.mp3 on arale either so I wonder if the custom tarball change the sound file called
<jgdx> sergiusens, hey, what do you think about changing the gmail notification query which you set here [1] to something like "in:inbox is:unread"? [1] http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/account-polld/trunk/revision/10.2.4
<sergiusens> davmor2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14598242/
<sergiusens> davmor2, that's what I see in the push logs
<sergiusens> jgdx, if you do that, all the things categorized will trigger messages
<sergiusens> jgdx, which goes away a bit from what android does
<sergiusens> were Forum, Social and Updates don't trigger pings
<jgdx> sergiusens, only if they land in the inbox
<jgdx> sergiusens, is what android does docced somewhere?
<sergiusens> jgdx, I just experimented... we had this discussion with chihchun a while back fwiw
<sergiusens> sorry
<sergiusens> I meant Chipaca
<jgdx> sergiusens, any conclusions? Or did you conclude with the current query, perhaps.
<sergiusens> jgdx, we kept it as it is now with that conclusion
<sergiusens> jgdx, with the idea in the future to hook up the filters in the configuration/settings app
<Chipaca> sergiusens: me what?
<davmor2> Chipaca: blaming you for the lack no notification noises ;)
<Chipaca> davmor2: something something arare can't play mp3 something?
<jgdx> or, trying to have a discussion, because a lot of people do not get their notifications
<jgdx> Chipaca, no, that's fixed
<Chipaca> jgdx: promise?
<Chipaca> because the issue would automagically fix itself for people
<jgdx> Chipaca, no way
<jgdx> Chipaca, well, this is the case where you have unread things in your inbox and do a search for "in:inbox is:unread category:personal" and then the search draws a blank
<jgdx> :)
<Chipaca> what does that have to do with mp3s?
<jgdx> Chipaca, not sure where mp3s came from, but there are two discussions
<davmor2> Chipaca: I think it is more that it points to an mp3 that find doesn't find :)
<Chipaca> there are at least three different kinds of inboxes in gmail, no way of detecting which one the user is doing, and no single search that'll give the right results for all inbox types
<Chipaca> so that search is a compromise
<jgdx> ios seems to do "in:inbox is:unread", which makes sense to me
<Chipaca> davmor2: about the mp3, there are at least three separate things that i know of: arare not shipping with the default sound (and the people removing that not updating the push config to point to the right one), arare not being able to play the mp3 or ogg or whatever it was, and the android-side mixer having the wrong volume level for the notification type
<Chipaca> jgdx: that fails hilariously if you're using priority inbox or categories
<Chipaca> jgdx: (it spams you with junk)
<davmor2> Chipaca: hahaha so big fail all round then :) nice :)
 * lotuspsychje likes sounds for every mail in inbox
<lotuspsychje> even if its spam
<Chipaca> jgdx: at one point i thought of making it configurable, but then that would only help people comfortable editing config (because it has no ui)
<Chipaca> davmor2: but for me, it worked, on arare. I'm not sure if it's because different images were different, or if the phones themselves were different
<Chipaca> davmor2: or if everything is terrible and on fire all the time
<Chipaca> davmor2: at some point i thought somebody was actually going to fix it, after i despaired of being able to reproduce the issue consistently
<jgdx> Chipaca, maybe we introduce after: last_check to the query?
<davmor2> Chipaca: so the issue I see from sergiusens is that it point to buzz.mp3 that file can not be found on either arale or krillin so I assume if we change that to something that does exist in theory it should play something right?
<Chipaca> davmor2: yes. You can change that in /etc/xdg/ubuntu-push/config.json, or in the equiv user config
<Chipaca> .config/ubuntu-push/config.json i mean
<jgdx> Chipaca, if you were thinking of the case with an inbox with 10^132 unread emails
<Chipaca> davmor2: or by starting ubuntu-push by hand with the config in cmdline
<Chipaca> jgdx: i thought it was already doing some kind of time-limiting thing?
<zetheroo> I am seeing there  is a pretty big issue with notifications in general. The app hangups also doesn't notify
<jgdx> Chipaca, the query is not, but every fetched email is put in a json.
<Chipaca> jgdx: would now be a good time to mention that maybe we can implement the gmail push thing?
<Chipaca> zetheroo: what do you mean? does hangups use notifications?
<Chipaca> zetheroo: in general, app devs haven't been implementing notifications
<lotuspsychje> telegram does the trick nicely here
<zetheroo>  Chipaca: I have no idea, but a chat app that doesn't notify on a mobile is pretty useless
<jgdx> Chipaca, yeah, that's another pack of wild evil rabbits
<Chipaca> lotuspsychje: yes
<Chipaca> jgdx: but they're so cuuuute! and a little gamey, granted
<dobey> night of the lepus?
<Chipaca> zetheroo: unfortunately having notifications requires a server
<jgdx> Chipaca, I'm all for
<jgdx> but it doesn't fix account-polld :p
<Chipaca> zetheroo: and unfortunately², for hangups this probably means giving them your google credentials to put on that server
<Chipaca> zetheroo: which I'm not sure you'd want
<jgdx> Chipaca, but more time limiting would fix the hilarious fail you mentioned?
<Chipaca> jgdx: you mean about the search not working properly across inbox types?
<jgdx> ignoring that
<jgdx> for now
<zetheroo> just wondering ... Ubuntu Touch/Phone has been around for a year or so ... (right!?) ... is the reason for the low/poor app selection due to while there are plenty of developers the development is harder than for other mobile OS's, or are there just not enough developers?
<mcphail> zetheroo: There aren't enough phones or installs to have a large number of apps. App development on Ubuntu is very easy. But the pool of users (and developers) is very small
<zetheroo> mcphail: well the fact that not so many people use it may have something to do with the low/poor number of apps :)
<zetheroo> But if the developers are in short supply that's a real problem
<mcphail> zetheroo: it is a vicious circle, indeed
<zetheroo> yeah
<zetheroo> how many app devs do you think there are?
<zetheroo> I mean all I need is email and chat working seamlessly  -  I am not asking too much no!? :D
<mcphail> zetheroo: all contributions are welcome ;) This is Ubuntu, not Android. "Ask not what your phone OS can do for you, ask what you can do for your phone OS"
<zetheroo> I am no developer :P
<zetheroo> my brother is though (seriously) :)
<dobey> zetheroo: please help convince developers of apps on android that you want to see on ubuntu, to port them
<mcphail> zetheroo: neither am I, but I've got a few apps on the store. It is easy to package an app
<zetheroo> mcphail: i just might have a look, but I suspect if it were THAT easy it would have already been done
<dobey> there could be 50K apps in the store, but if they aren't the ones you're wanting, you'd still say the selection is poor
<dobey> and most of the ones that most people coming from android want, are unfortunately closed proprietary apps
<lotuspsychje> who wants those dangerous exploity android apps anyway
<zetheroo> I don't want those apps per se - just the functionality
<zetheroo> like email and chat :)
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: dekko, gmail app and kiwi irc..
<lotuspsychje> done
<zetheroo> without notifications it's no good
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: there working on it, give them a lil patience here
<zetheroo> kiwi?
<zetheroo> yes
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: at least we have a nice safe ubuntu on a phone now
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: and tell your brother to come port stuff here lol
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: yes, it's awesome! But unfortunately for me it's not useful atm :P
<zetheroo> yeah, will do
<lotuspsychje> what you mean not usefull
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: until they fix the sound, open your email app?
<lotuspsychje> check once in a while
<zetheroo> What I do with my phone: gmail, work email, google chat, facebook chat, facebook, navigation (google), photos/videos (google), ebooks (google), music (Jango/online radio), calender (google) ... those are the main things that I cannot do without on a mobile phone (ok, maybe the online radio can pass) :)
<zetheroo> now with all that communication stuff on Android I of course get alerted the moment there is something new. That is non-negotiable to me.
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: give it a lil time, meanwhile enjoy your safe Os on phone
<zetheroo> And at the moment I have all my photos/videos on Google and I cannot find anyway to sync that content to the Gallery app or anywhere else ftm
<zetheroo> it may be safe, but at present it's safely not going to be doing much :D I know ... just gotta be patient ...
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: look at it this way, your on a different community right now with ppl working on it all over the world
<zetheroo> is there a date set when Canonical will say "Ok, now it's ready"?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: when is something ready?
<lotuspsychje> its evolution mate
<lotuspsychje> gets better every ota
<zetheroo> When it's comparable in functionality to whats already available!?
<DS-McGuire> Can somebody help me out? I've tried to flash  my MX4 using the ubuntu-device-flash method and it failed to enter recovery in the process and now my phone wont boot. Anybody who helps me out I'll donate £5 via paypal!
<lotuspsychje> lets not compare 'ready' with another Os
<k1l> DS-McGuire: is it an ubuntu mx4? or is it the android mx4?
<DS-McGuire> Ubuntu MX4
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: I am comparing 'ready' based on functionality - I think that's fair enough ... ;)
<dobey> frankly, i'm happy i don't get a million notifications a second on my ubuntu phone
<dobey> quite nice actually
<DS-McGuire> k1l, ^^
<dobey> DS-McGuire: did you use the recovery image mentioned on the web site
<lotuspsychje> dobey: would be nice if we had a choice no?
<lotuspsychje> enable/disable
<k1l> DS-McGuire: i was just to make sure because the android mx4 is not flashable at all, iirc, due to locked bootloader.
<zetheroo> dobey: i don't know anyone who gets that many notifications :D
<DS-McGuire> dobey, No I had someone from IRC help me out because I couldn't get it to work
<dobey> zetheroo: you obviously don't get enough e-mail then :)
<DS-McGuire> k1l, No problem :)
<k1l> DS-McGuire: what did you flash and what is the error? (i am not experienced with mx4 or flashing ubuntu too much.)
<DS-McGuire> command on destkop: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<dobey> DS-McGuire: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash <- you need the mx4 recovery.img from here, and you have to pass it to ubuntu-device-flash
<DS-McGuire> It went through, rebooted the phone and then failed in recovery.
<zetheroo> dobey: you bet
<DS-McGuire> Would the command be:
<DS-McGuire> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image ~/home/daniel/Downloads/recovery.img
<DS-McGuire> And what state should the phone be in?
<dobey> --bootstrap is for flashing from the boot loader, and will wipe all data on the phone
<DS-McGuire> So I remove that?  and put the phone in recovery?
<DS-McGuire> dobey, ^
<dobey> i'm not sure if you can get into recovery to avoid losing data at this point
<DS-McGuire> There isn't any important data on there that I can't get back dobey.
<dobey> DS-McGuire: then i'd suggest getting into fastboot and using --bootstrap if it's ok to lose the data
<DS-McGuire> dobey, What's the process for the MX4?
<dobey> DS-McGuire: i'm not sure, as i don't have one. but maybe holding volume dn while powering on
<DS-McGuire> dobey, Got it
<zetheroo> is everything in the Ubuntu app store open source?
<DS-McGuire> dobey, right, now I get ://system-image.ubuntu.com to device arale can't flash recovery image
<dobey> zetheroo: no
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> does what's offered there get checked at all by Canonical?
<DS-McGuire> dobey, Any idea?
<dobey> not via manual review usually no, but apps are confined
<zetheroo> confined?
<dobey> DS-McGuire: i'm sorry,, i don't have the device, so i can't realy help any further
<DS-McGuire> dobey, No problem :(
<dobey> zetheroo: yes, apps can't run things in the background, or even run themselves in the background. and they can't talk to arbitrary dbus services or read all your files, etc
<zetheroo> ok
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: when I semi-bricked my bq phone, I had to flash an ADB-enabled recovery image, as the stock one has adb removed
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Oh, how do I do that?
<dobey> most of the apps in the store are also webapps i think, which just runs a browser in confinement, on a particular page, and with a little less functionality than a normal browser
<zetheroo> right
<zetheroo> bbl ;)
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: you need to locate the adb-enabled recovery image (which is probably one you have already downloaded) and flash it from fastboot. I can't remember the exact syntax - 2 secs and I'll google
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Thank you so much! Paypal donation is order if you get my phone back!
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: don't be daft. Syntax is "fastboot flash recovery /path/to/recovery/image"
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: you can then reboot into recovery and try flashing from there. If that doesn't work, use the --bootstrap method to nuke everything
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Don't be silly, have a beer on me!
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Sorry I'm in recovery now but I can't figure out the next command
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: just run the ubuntu-device-flash command and wait ;)
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, I ran ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --bootstrap
<DS-McGuire> And I have: Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: not with --bootstrap
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, More errors...:
<DS-McGuire> 2016/01/22 16:59:53 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<DS-McGuire> 2016/01/22 16:59:53 Device is |/sbin/sh: getprop: not found|
<DS-McGuire> Device /sbin/sh: getprop: not found not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: interesting one. Do other channels work?
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, I don't know
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: try flashing the stable channel first, to get you back to a working phone
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en
<dobey> the channel isn't the problem there
<DS-McGuire> shows the same error
<dobey> it's failing to get the device name
<mcphail> aah
<dobey> try passing --device arale as well
<DS-McGuire> dobey, nailed it!
<mcphail> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<dobey> heh
<DS-McGuire> Seems to be working! :D
<dobey> great
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, If you want a beer on me let me know :P
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: I'm fine, but I think you owe dobey one
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Only if your sure!
<DS-McGuire> dobey, PM your paypal email and I'll chuck you £5
<dobey> DS-McGuire: are you in london?
<dobey> DS-McGuire: if you're in london, and really want to buy me a beer, you can buy me one next time i'm there.
<lotuspsychje> beer where :p
<mcphail> Isn't it odd that Friday afternoon thoughts turn to the pub? ;)
<lotuspsychje> evening here :p
<DS-McGuire> dobey, Sorry the download of the image killed my internet for a bit. No sorry I'm in south wales :(
<dobey> DS-McGuire: ah ok. no worries
<DS-McGuire> dobey, I am a west ham supporter so I might be there some time later this year haha
<dobey> DS-McGuire: heh. well buy yourself a beer. i'm having too many this week already anyway :)
<jgdx> beer! buy. bye
<DS-McGuire> dobey, haha, I will then :D
<zetheroo> So are apps not developed by Canonical not allowed to work in the background?
<DanChapman> zetheroo, yep that's pretty much it.
<zetheroo> isn't that a problem for just about any communication app being LIVE all the time?
<DanChapman> zetheroo, tedg 's talk on app lifecycle gives a good overview of what an app can do etc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5iY2NgaBeY
<zetheroo> if apps cannot work in the background can they still be LIVE and thus give out LIVE notifications ?
<ogra_> zetheroo, they need to use a system service
<DanChapman> no need to keep uppercasing live. I get your point :-) but no the idea is an app would hand that over to a system provided service.
<tedg> To be clear, it's not a Canonical provided service, it's a system service. Most of them aren't provided by Canonical.
<tedg> No confined service can run arbitrarily in the background.
<zetheroo> DanChapman: sorry :)
<zetheroo> So an app like Dekko not being live - why is that?
<zetheroo> or Hangups, Gmail etc ...
<Wristwatch> Just saying Hi for now. E4.5 is my first smart-phone and  I am really enjoying the experience.
<Wristwatch> Thought to pop in to see what is going on, what's new.
<tathhu> Wristwatch, \o/
<Wristwatch> Well it's quite a steep learning curve, even that little black stick for poking the screen! Took me  a while to figure out the other end went in the audio out.
<zetheroo> is it possible to get Ubuntu Touch to look like this anymore? https://youtu.be/P4SsU9xRxU8
<zetheroo> I prefer the background in the video
<dobey> zetheroo: not really, no
<zetheroo> so the Background setting is only for the lock screen?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> zetheroo: services like gmail could send push notifications if the server implemented it
<zetheroo> dobey: don't google servers support that?
<zetheroo> or does google themselves have to make the app?
<dobey> no, google doesn't support push notifications on ubuntu
<dobey> they support it on android, but they also made android
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> so it doesn't matter what app is made for gmail, if google don't do something from their end notifications will never work?
<dobey> maybe at some point in the future everyone will use the w3c specified push notifications implementation, and then arbitrary services wouldn't need extra work to enable that
<dobey> zetheroo: right, push notifications are something sent from the server
<zetheroo> So when I am using Ubuntu on the desktop and I get a notification from Thunderbird because my gmail account got a new email ...
<zetheroo> how does that happen?
<ogra_> because the thunbderbird maintainer has root on your system and because TB has background services running on your system ....
<ogra_> *thunderbird
<ogra_> neither is possible for phone apps
<ogra_> (or rather "TB *is* a background service")
<zetheroo> I don't get it -- is the reason apps are not live on Ubuntu phone because google needs to do something on their end? - or because the app is not effectively running
<zetheroo> ?
<dobey> your PC isn't runnning apps confined
<ogra_> right
<dobey> zetheroo: it has nothing to do with "live"
<ogra_> a) on a PC the app is constantly running and eating resources (which isnt such a big issue on a PC) ... b) deb packages give the package maintainer massive (root) rights ...
<zetheroo> dobey, well I don't know what else to call it - Thunderbird is open and gets new emails as soon as they get to gmail, and I get notified. With Android any email account I use in the email app acts the exact same way as Thunderbird in Ubuntu Desktop.
<dobey> zetheroo: thunderbird is polling the server
<zetheroo> But on Ubuntu Touch Dekko seems to effectively stop checking for emails as soon as it's not on-screen
<dobey> google's mail app on android is just gmail, so it adds your accounts into gmail, and the server sends notifications, iirc
<dobey> yes, because it is confined
<dobey> and the lifecycle means it is paused when not in foreground
<dobey> or when screen is off
<zetheroo> right, so it's not getting emails because of Ubuntu, not because of google - right?
<tedg> Google could choose to send push notifications, but they're not.
<dobey> getting e-mails != getting notifications
<tedg> Really push messages. They don't have to be notifications.
<zetheroo> tedg: so google has to decide to send push messages to each operating system individually?
<dobey> yes
<ogra_> alternatively you could set up a polling server that does what TB would do on a desktop and simply sends push notifications when it sees new mails
<dobey> ios implements a different api than android which is different from ubuntu
<ogra_> i.e. a push message proxy
<zetheroo> So google pushes notification out to Ubuntu Desktop but not to Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> thunderbird constantly polls the server for new mails
<andywork> TB is polling the gmail server for new emails
<zetheroo> so which server does TB user to poll from? - the PC?
<ogra_> the gmail server
<zetheroo> use*
<zetheroo> So why can't dekko poll like TB does?
<ogra_> imagine a process that coonstantly runs in a loop and looks if there are unread mails on the server
<dobey> zetheroo: it can. but only while it's actively running
<ogra_> if you would do that on a phone it would mean your phone doesnt go to sleep
<dobey> but it's not actively running when it's not in the foreground with the screen on
<ogra_> and your battery life would suck
<zetheroo> so is it planned to get it to be live?
<zetheroo> or is that not the plan?
<dobey> no. google should implement push notifications
<zetheroo> implement to Ubuntu as a whole ...
<zetheroo> and I guess the same goes for Google hangouts?
<dobey> and whatever other e-mail provider you want to use on the phone, would need push notifications
<dobey> hangouts is an entirely different thing from e-mail
<zetheroo> well hangups also bascially shuts off as long as it's not on-screen
<zetheroo> :P
<zetheroo> It looks open in the launcher but when I tap on the icon it starts Authenticating all over again
<dobey> i don't know what all hangups supports with hangouts
<ogra_> it would need proper integration with a backend service to not do that ....
<zetheroo> The only thing that actually runs like a proper communication app so far is Telegraph - and nobody uses it :D
<dobey> but yes, if you want push notifications of hangout things, then google has to implement push notifications
<dobey> telegram
<dobey> and lots of people use it
<zetheroo> telegram :)
<ogra_> definitely :)
<zetheroo> nobody i know uses it - because they all use iphones and Android
<ogra_> there are telegram clients for both
<andywork> please mind that ubuntu touch phones are still a relatively new thing
<zetheroo> so people are developing apps that are pretty useless on a mobile phone ... hmm ... is that because its so hard to "integrate with a backend service"?
<ogra_> no, because there are still background services missing
<flux__> zetheroo, ogra_ Background services coming to phones with snappy on the phones, according to Mark Shuttleworth
<ogra_> (well, and in the case of hangups also integration with the system accounts)
<zetheroo> ogra_: oh :P
<ogra_> flux__, yep :)
<tvoss> flux__, we have background services today, just saying
<flux__> i really need a home router with ubuntu
<ogra_> tvoss, a limited amount though
<dobey> very limited amount
<tvoss> ogra_, that's out of the question
<zetheroo> so the background services are there bit missing?
<tvoss> zetheroo, on the one hand, on the other hand it is services integrating with our push infrastructure
<tvoss> zetheroo, if an app is polling the gmail server or a background service on the phone is not important (to come back to your gmail/dekko example)
<zetheroo> "our push infrastructure"?
<zetheroo> who's?
<dobey> ubuntu
<zetheroo> " if an app is polling the gmail server or a background service on the phone is not important" - Sorry I didn't understand that
<flux__> uuuuuuuuuuu i don't care!!! i want an ubuntu router! orange :D
<dobey> flux__: make one
<flux__> noh :D i want to buy one :P
<flux__> more like 4-5
<flux__> just make one
<flux__> and sell it, simple as that
<tvoss> zetheroo, so if there is no push notification integration, something would have to poll on the phone
<tvoss> zetheroo, if that polling is done by an app or a background service does not matter, both is wasting resources
<flux__> i'd also love to be able to install an irc bouncer on the router :D
<dobey> …
<zetheroo> tvoss: ok, I see that making perfect sense.
<flux__> snappy install bouncer
<flux__> make it super easy
<zetheroo> So google is pushing to its apps and Facebook is pushing to it's apps - right?
<flux__> here you can get 1Gb/s for 10$ :))
<flux__> you can't even get <300 or 100Mb/s  because that's so 2010
<tvoss> zetheroo, yes, they push to the respective platform's push infrastructure, which then pushes to the devices, which then goes to the app
<tvoss> zetheroo, for the sake of completeness
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> So we basically have to wait for Google to do something ...
<zetheroo> and facebook ..
<tvoss> zetheroo, either that, or ask them to support Ubuntu (users asking for support is usually a strong argument)
<mcphail> tvoss: well, that's not true, and hasn't been true in the history of linux
<tvoss> mcphail, that's not entirely true in recent years
<tvoss> mcphail, and yes, it's obviously a question of how many people ask for support
<dobey> what i need are bluetooth connection from app, serial port comms, nfc, and ios-like background processing
<dobey> mcphail: more people asking is always a good indication that maybe they should actually support this thing
<dobey> but it's not a guarantee, indeed
<tvoss> zetheroo, alternatively, as ogra_ suggested, come up with a server that you run, that does the polling in the cloud, translating to our push infra
<zetheroo> well a horde of Linux users have been asking for years for a native Google Drive app and have gotten absolutely nothing in return :D
<tvoss> zetheroo, the code to do it is out there, write one :)
<dobey> vocal minority
<tvoss> and what dobey said
<ogra_> convergence demo at SCaLE starts now ;)
<dobey> some people have been complaining loudly on social media and such
<ogra_> zetheroo, google just misunderstood them and created a self driving car instead
<ogra_> :P
<dobey> but doesn't mean a "horde" is asking
<flux__> :D
<andywork> do you remember what happened with youtube on windows phone?
<andywork> google basically gave ms the finger
<zetheroo> waiting on Google for something like this ... hmmm
<zetheroo> tvoss: regarding the server idea - if it were that simple why wouldn't people have done it already? Why hasn't Canonical done it?
<dobey> simple doesn't mean secure
<tvoss> zetheroo, you would have to hand out your credentials to the server
<dobey> the server has to read your e-mail
<tvoss> zetheroo, running it for you personally -> fine, someone hosting it for you (Canonical for example) -> way more difficult
<zetheroo> well I do trust Google with that :D
<tvoss> zetheroo, you wouldn't trust the man in the middle if it is hosted
<dobey> you trust me with your gooogle password?
<zetheroo> what about on my own hosting?
<ogra_> you can indeed do that
<zetheroo> dobey: sure man ... anything ;)
<tvoss> zetheroo, for your own hosting: perfectly fine :) as long as you trust yourself ;)
<zetheroo> is it like an email service that is run? does one need root access to the hosting?
<ogra_> it would be a very small email client
<ogra_> that then sens the push message to your phone if it sees new unread mail
<zetheroo> so like forwarding?
<dobey> or you could run your own mail server
<zetheroo> this is all so over my head :D
<dobey> i wonder how hard it would be to implement something for dovecot
<dobey> hard part is adding an account on the phone for it though
<ogra_> dobey, Chipaca has some universal push thingy written in python ... should be easy to hook up with dovecot via i.e. procmail
<tvoss> dobey, what ogra_ said
<dobey> ogra_: yeah, that part is trivial. it's all the other parts that are hard :)
<zetheroo> so if you have an email server - how do you then push to Ubuntu Touch?
<tvoss> zetheroo, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<dobey> zetheroo: implement push notifications for the server
<zetheroo> I can see now why it's not being done :)
<dobey> well, i don't know why google hasn't done it
<flux__> random live feed from SCaLE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gt-KI4J4Pg o_O
<tvoss> dobey, it would be cool if dekko integrated with it @gmail
<dobey> they've ceertainly got enouhg developers to immplement it pretty quickly
<dobey> tvoss: tell google :)
<dobey> what i want, is an expensify app
<zetheroo> dobey: does google listen to anyone? :P
<flux__> $
<dobey> drop a few hamiltons and maybe
<zetheroo> found this discussion https://github.com/tim-sueberkrueb/ubuntu-hangups/issues/5
<zetheroo> according to the above "Dekko is using account-polld" ?
<dobey> no it's not
<zetheroo> oh
<dobey> dekko cannot use accounts-polld
<zetheroo> so dekko doesn't do any polling while not on-screen
<dobey> it cannot
<zetheroo> k
<dobey> i think dekko does use caxton though, which is something that can let your PC send push notifications to your phone
<dobey> but that requires stuff to be running on your PC
<zetheroo> seems here that polld is soon to be implemented https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1421923
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421923 in Dekko 0.6 "No notifications for new mails" [Critical,In progress]
<dobey> well, that's not dekko at that point
<zetheroo> right - the plugin between the two ..
<dobey> not exactly, no
<zetheroo> gah
<zetheroo> :P
<zetheroo> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/tag-manager/sxMMa2oKKiM;context-place=forum/tag-manager
<zetheroo> there, I started a request :D
<zetheroo> I was just chatting with my brother about developing for Ubuntu Touch ... he was not keen :P
<dobey> zetheroo: get him more beers, then he'll come around :)
<zetheroo> seems he was wary of Ubuntu Touch vanishing - said he wasn't confident in it being around very long
<zetheroo> he actually also has a Nexus 4 and has Ubuntu Touch dual booting on it with Android
<dobey> stop saying ubuntu touch; it's just ubuntu
<dobey> and ubuntu is not going to vanish
<zetheroo> ok sorry ... though it was Ubuntu Phone and then was told it's Ubuntu Touch .. so ...
<dobey> it's just ubuntu. phone images are just special builds, because phone manufacturers do not make open hardware
<zetheroo> ok
<dobey> and we have confinement, etc… for better security
<zetheroo> I thought he would be keen to get in on something like Ubuntu apps while it's still new and fresh
<zetheroo> is there anything for owncloud?
<dobey> some people have been working on an owncloud app
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> I wonder if owncloud pushes to Ubuntu ...
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> i guess the developers working on that might be working on push support too
<ajalkane> Umm... I'd say Ubuntu Touch and Ubuntu are very different even if they share much of the same codebase. You wouldn't want to use Ubuntu Touch on desktop, for example you would not have multitasking with applications
<tvoss> ajalkane, that's not true ;)
<ajalkane> tvoss: explain?
<tvoss> ajalkane, (a.) check out the convergence demos, (b.) the lifecycle policy is adjusted for that specific scenario
<ajalkane> ah, okay convergence... I might be a bit behind the curve on that aspect :).
<k1l_> ajalkane: the actual ubuntu desktop is not the same codebase than ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> the desktop still uses xorg and unity7. the convergence ubuntu is MIR and unity8
<ajalkane> The basic point was that if you expect Ubuntu experience on phone running Ubuntu Touch you have unrealistic expectations
<ajalkane> k1l_: debatable. Most of the basic infrastructure is the same
<tvoss> ajalkane, sure, primarily because it's a phone ;)
<k1l_> most people have an unrealistic experience when it comes to what is usable (really usable) when it comes to touch
<k1l_> ajalkane: nope
<ajalkane> tvoss: that's debatable, but I'm not going there :-D
<k1l_> ajalkane: MIR is totally different. so are snappy packages and not dpkg
<ajalkane> aah... Ubuntu Touch is already snappy based totally?
<ajalkane> I'm impressed at the pace if that's so
<tvoss> ajalkane, k1l_ nope, it isn't
<k1l_> they started with click packages. but apt-get is not to be used
<tvoss> k1l_, and it is still using click today
<k1l_> i dont mind as long as it works ;p
<ajalkane> that's what I thought, snappy replaces click packages eventually. But base system is apt based and shares with common Ubuntu base
<k1l_> i just been told that the target was snappy
<k1l_> ajalkane: but you dont use apt to install on phone.
<ajalkane> k1l_: no you don't... but the base system uses apt. And you can drop to shell and hack around using apt. That's the base system.
<k1l_> ajalkane: yes. but that stops getting OTA updates.
<k1l_> ajalkane: that is one of the things people get confused "but i got a linux so i apt-get all i can"
<dobey> well, that breaks your phone
<ajalkane> But this goes to what I said previously, you can't expect Ubuntu Touch to be same as Ubuntu. Click packages and various restrictions make it quite a different experience
<dobey> and so you get to deal with anything that breaks
<dobey> you can however us a chroot on the phone just fine to mess with packages from apt
<dobey> there is no ubuntu touch. only ubuntu
<dobey> :)
<ajalkane> I don't see how that would stop OTA updates
<k1l_> that is where your argument get killed ;p
<dobey> system-image blocks updates when the system is set to writable mode
<ajalkane> Ouch
<dobey> and if you did update, you would lose things you installed with apt anyway
<dobey> which is why you should use a chroot
<tvoss> unless you are actually doing development on the base system
<ajalkane> Pff... you always learn something new everyday... The older you get, the more it seems the new things you learn are annoying things :P
<dobey> in which case you re-flash the phone quite a lot
<mcphail> ajalkane: wait and se how things go. To my eyes, the confinement models of click and snappy have definite advantages and disadvantages compared to debs. I think further thought is required before they can replace debs entirely
<dobey> mcphail: they won't replace debs entirely.
<mcphail> dobey: they have on snappy core ;)
<dobey> mcphail: one system not using debs does not mean that debs have been replaced entirely
<mcphail> dobey: maybe, but you've got to wonder about the final model for Ubuntu. A hotch-potch of .snaps and .debs is rather unappealing
<dobey> no, i don't have to wonder :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-23
<TEC_> hi together
<TEC_> know someone a ppa for the ubuntu touch thats work für the depracticed NEXUS 7
<TEC_> ?
<TEC_> has no one what to say?
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Are there plans to have Qt 5.5 in the phone PPA? (or, do you know when is the phone planned to switch to xenial?)
<zetheroo> Does the Gmail webapp poll for new emails?
<zetheroo> I get notification from it when a new email arrives - it's not instant but it happens ...
<DanChapman> No there's a seperate poll daemon that runs at 5 minute intervals. https://launchpad.net/account-polld
<zetheroo> DanChapman: ah, and that's what you are trying to get dekko to use as well?
<DanChapman> not by choice but yeah :-)
<zetheroo> ok - so until push notification is happening pretty much all chat/email apps need to use this poll daemon ... is that right?
<DanChapman> Well no not exactly. the poll daemon was never planned to be a long term thing and is not guaranteed to be available in future releases. And if every app ended up providing a polld plugin then you might as well let those apps just run every 5 seconds in the background.
<DanChapman> sorry 5 minutes
<DanChapman> From what i understand chat type apps will be able to provide a telepathy plugin to be able to do background work.
<zetheroo> oh cool
<zetheroo> but even if the the chat plugin is running in the background all the time we will still have to wait for the chat service provider to push notification to the Ubuntu platform - right?
<DanChapman> No idea how it will work but i doubt it will rely on push notifications
<mcphail> DanChapman: would good old IMAP IDLE be a suitable alternative to polling or pushing?
<DanChapman> I'd much much much prefer it, and would be far less resource hungry. It still bugs me now dekko's IDLE connections get trashed due to confinement :-)
<DanChapman> IDLE combined with NOTIFY & the other extensions from the lemonade profile (Dekko has support for most of them) would make for a real lightweight experience on mobile. It just doesn't fit with the approach of the platform
<mcphail> DanChapman: Is there someone we can annoy to change that?
<DanChapman> mcphail, not sure who we would speak to about that. :-/
<mcphail> IMAP IDLE is so fundamental, it is crazy it doesn't work on this platform
<DanChapman> fwiw i've been chipping away at a dovecot plugin that adds an XUBUNTUPUSH capability. Which allows the client to register the devices push token. I've still to get the plugin to actually send the push message so still early days on that.
<m00p> Hello, i am folloing the tutorial at developer.ubuntu.com for installing on nexus7 (2012), when i go to acutally run ubuntu-device-flash it seems to just sit at "Expecting the device to be in the bootloader"
<m00p> has anyone seen this? i followed all prior steps as documented ..
<DanChapman> nexus7 2012 isn't supported. It's only the 2013 model.
<m00p> .. oh really ? hmm
<m00p> waup waup
<m00p> well, thanks for confirming that !
<DanChapman> yeah support for the n7 2012 was dropped over a year ago (maybe 2).
<m00p> ah i see, yeh i loaded the ubuntu touch preview a lonnng time ago so figured it would be supported, thanks again for the info !
<DanChapman> np :-)
<Mirv> mardy: there is no plan, even though I have a (pinning required) silo 028 for it. my guess is that it will be considered too risky and not fixing enough known problems to really switch to in normal OTA. so it'd be xenial instead, but there's not yet known planned timeline for that switch.
<Mirv> mardy: this spring will probably bring clarity to the xenial plan. I'm also thinking Qt 5.6 could be a good match for xenial phone overlay, since it's an LTS release, even though it can't make it into 16.04 LTS archives since it's so much late
<Mirv> for now the focus is backporting fixes to both 5.4 (vivid) and 5.5 (xenial) as needed
<xMutexX> hello, do you think that ubuntu for phones will work with my O+ Grande?
<V99> Has anyone had the problem of not hear anything when you turn the headset on a call before the first ring tone with bq e5?
<V99> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1533251
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1533251 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu phone / Aquaris E5: no ringtones when receiving calls, no sound when receiving messages; no sound on speakers" [Undecided,New]
<V99> hardware bug
<cuco> hi all, is it possible to install ubuuntu touch just by flashing the images using "Fastboot" ?
<k1l_> i think no because they need repartitioning.
<cuco> no simple way of doing this manually?
<cuco> (I am not running ubuntu, so runnign the flash script is not trivial)
<dobey> cuco: you can run ubuntu in a vm to flash using ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> or rather, what os are you running?
<zetheroo> people on this irc channel suggested that I ask Google for push notifications to the Ubuntu platform ... how many of you have added your voices >>>>  https://productforums.google.com/forum/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=footer#!msg/tag-manager/sxMMa2oKKiM/A5aXvgo2CwAJ
<zetheroo> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-24
<jamie12> anyone know if the sony xperia z3c has a port?
<jamie12> or if CyanogenMod firmware has been ported to ubuntu?
<karthik> Hi, i have aquaris E5 ubuntu touch phone. It is getting stuck at bq splash banner. how can i fix it?
<koneboo> hello
<koneboo> ?
<wjx> I get package iso-codes_3.57-1_all.deb Size mismatch error when trying to create build target in SDK , Does  anyone know this problem?
<lotuspsychje> karthik: maybe try power + vol down hold to reset?
<lotuspsychje> karthik: branching usb perhaps
<karthik> lotuspsychje,  i tried resetting but didnt worked.
<karthik> lotuspsychje, i was working in the backup, theere i guess i might have corrupted some files.
<karthik> backend*
<lotuspsychje> karthik: youl might have to restore the BQ image to your phone...
<karthik> lotuspsychje, any link available?
<lotuspsychje> karthik: the one in the topic shows howto install, guide
<lotuspsychje> karthik: then in the available images you need the bq one
<karthik> lotuspsychje,  thankyou.. i will try that
<karthik> lotuspsychje, i reproduced the steps specified, but when i ran "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap" i am getting following error "mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied"?
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> karthik: did you do that bootloader unlock thing?
<karthik> nope.
<lotuspsychje> karthik: best to follow the steps real carefull, and make sure you got the right image for BQ right, not another image
<karthik> lotuspsychje, okay :)
<bshah> ogra_: ping, around?
<ogra_> bshah, only for a moment, whats up ?
<CheeryLee> Hello everyone! Could you help me?
<tathhu> mAYBe~
<CheeryLee> So, I built Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung tablet, but... don't know how to flash system
<CheeryLee> All methods in Internet are deprecated
<CheeryLee> rootstock-touch-install erase cache directory after install.
<CheeryLee> Some ways?
<k1l> doesnt the porting guide tell about?
<CheeryLee> Yep, porting guide contains info about flashing device.
<CheeryLee> I already wrote abou it
<CheeryLee> Nobody knows? The big system with no support. It's sadly.
<mcphail> CheeryLee: this channel is sparesely populated on a SUnday evening (europe time), and many regulars will be returning from UbuCon/SCaLE in California. I suggest you take the time to carefully formulate your question (including what you have done already, what guides you are following etc) and ask again in European office hours later this week
<CheeryLee> I followed official wiki. All done perfectly (building kernel, system etc). But rootstock script doesn't flash the device. It only push the Ubuntu tarball  in cache and erase it after rebooting.
<CheeryLee> So, thanks for your reply! :)
<CheeryLee> I will come tommorow
<CheeryLee> tomorrow*
<mcphail> CheeryLee: good luck
<dobey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ seems pretty clear
 * ljp yawns
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-16
<matv2> dobey hi
<matv2> i have a question about something you said -to someone else- on here the other day which puzzled me
<matv2> you said porting of new devices would become disticntly easier in a snap-based environment.
<davmor2> matv2: I assume because you just change a single binary
<matv2> davmor2 please elaborate :)
<matv2> As I see it the hw enablement is still the same work. We wil still be talking to Hybirs/LibHybris the same way and getting that worked out is much the same effort right? How does snapping this change that
<davmor2> matv2: core is built up of 3 snaps, Core which is the os, kernel, and system so you would only need to change system to have a working device
<matv2> ah
<davmor2> matv2: in theory at least dobey will be on this afternoon and can confirm though
<matv2> davmor2 thanks. going to digest this for a bit
<matv2> be prepared for follow-ups ;)
<davmor2> matv2: I'm not the man for that, I'm just helping you not wait till Lunchtime for your answer-ish
<matv2> davmor2 thanks! it wasnt a question that I needed to hurry solving though. Just trying to learn a bit
<Davidrnd> Hi, which OpenGL Version is supported on the Ubuntu touch OS ? Unfortunatly i can't find any infos regarting the OpenGL Version...
<matv2> Davidrnd AIDA64 on my device (Meizu Pro 5) says OPENGL ES version 3.1
<matv2> if thats any help
<Davidrnd> thanks :-), but OpenGLES is not OpenGL.. :-(
<ogra_> Davidrnd, you wont find plain OpenGL on any arm device
<Davidrnd> Hmm. so theres no libglu ( mesa3d ) right ?
<Davidrnd> This means only OpenGLES is supported right ?
<ogra_> yes, like on all arm based devices
<muka> just installed ubuntu1. browser is crashing. any way to fix it? I have hammerhead (nexus 5).
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-17
<anand> hello
<anand> any one is there
<anand> can i install ubuntu in my samsung galaxy s3 neo model phone
<anand> hhh
<Davidrnd> Hello, is gtk+ supported on the ubuntu touch ? If yes, is there any specials to start an gtk+ app ?
<anand> yes
<Davidrnd> Ok, i've compiled a gtk+ example app, but i can't start it via the .desktop file.
<Davidrnd> The screen goes black and the app terminates. Is there a exapmle how to use gtk+ apps in UbuntuTouch ?
<Davidrnd> It was a gtk+ 3 app
<Davidrnd> This is just an gtk3 example that i've compiled. But the app did not start. Is there any special entries ( like X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=true for gtk2 apps ) that i have to edit in the .desktop file ?
<Davidrnd> http://snarvaez.com.ar/notes/gtk3_001.html#sec-3
<Davidrnd> Did i have to set the "X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=true" and " X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" even for GTK3 apps ? I thought that gtk3 natively supports the mir display server.
<Davidrnd>  Hello, As far as i know a GTK3 app should natively run on the ubuntu touch OS. I've compiled this sample app ( http://snarvaez.com.ar/notes/gtk3_001.html#sec-3 ) but the app don't start. Did i have to modify the .desktop file ? ( "X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=true" and " X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" like gtk2 apps ? )
<mcphail> Davidrnd: whilst gtk3 should be able to use Mir as a abackend, I don't _think_ it is shipped on the device. So you're going to have to ship a mir-compatible gtk3 (and all dependecies) in your snap and do lots of debugging for any hard-coded gtk paths
<mcphail> Davidrnd: certainly, that's what we had to do for SDL2 apps
<Davidrnd> mcphail: Thanks for the quick answer. So if I can compile th gtk3 app on the ubuntu phone, define the .desktop - file without ( "X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=true" "X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" ) it should run correct ?
<Davidrnd> BTW is there any documentation about the X-Ubuntu-WHATEVER sections inside of the .desktop file ?
<mcphail> Davidrnd: if you chase down all the dependencies and fix any errors coming through in the logs for missing paths etc, it should work. Someone on here mentioned that gtk3 has a lot of hard coded paths. You may need to hack those, as your gtk3 will be bundled in you click's directory
<mcphail> Davidrnd: I'm not aware of anyone releasing a mir-native gtk3 app on the phoe, but if you can find one you could pinch their directory structure
<Davidrnd> Thanks ..
<Davidrnd> So if i use the libgkt-3-dev package on the phone for building an gtk3 app, it should work ? :-)
<mcphail> the -dev package is just the headers for building. You'd have to bundle to libe and all the lib's dependencies in the click. You might have to hack and recompile any libs which have hardcoded paths which don't match the click confinement/directory structure. It might all work easily, or it might all be a nightmare. SDL2 was fairly straightforward, but I suspect gtk3 will be trickier
<mcphail> One of the joys of porting to Ubuntu Touch is being a pioneer ;)
<Davidrnd> mcphail: :-) .. Thanks
<dobey> matv2: well, some parts are going to be "hard" no matter what, but one won't need to provide their own system-image server to be able to flash with standard tools or provide OTA updates. the snaps with the kernel and android bits (not sure if those will be one snap or two) can just be published in the store, and then the default install config for standard ubuntu image can be tweaked to pull in those device-specific snaps to f
<matv2> dobey hi and thanks. Although you were probably hit by max strnglngth of irc messages, i get the drif I think
<dobey> matv2: what was the last word you saw?
<matv2> snap to f
<matv2> sorry snaps to f
<dobey> snaps to  flash; after the initial flash, all updates are done via snapd
<matv2> dobey right thanks again
<dobey> matv2: i think the main parts there of "easier" are that stuff will be snaps in the store, and one ideally shouldn't have to fuss about building android system.img stuff
<matv2> dobey keyword being ideally :)
<dobey> matv2: right; but that's basically why i expect stuff to get a bit easier
<dobey> hopefully whoever ends up building those bits will think similarly :)
<matv2> dobey haha I will be watching to see whose lap that lands in then
<matv2> thing is, regarding that whole so-called discussion on the deadness level of ubuntu phone, looking back I found that hw/device enablement has overall taken much longer then i guess you all expected it to take.
<matv2> which i assume can be followed back to the area of hybris/libhybris and the way the higher levels deal with those
<matv2> and the difficulty in that isnt going to change much right
<dobey> matv2: generally i think hybris is only really a problem when trying to support newer versions of the android base system; since those bits shouldn't "break" from device to device really, on the same version of android.
<jgdx> is it possible to flash m10 with > 102 now?
<dobey> matv2: for retail devices, there were also different partitioning schemes between android and ubuntu; but mako and other community supported devices don't change partitioning, so a lot of times kernel size issues get hit when porting
<matv2> dobey right. going to digest all this again. cheers. And as one famous austrian said: I'll be back
<matv2> probably
<Davidrnd> btw, i've heard about the "new" UbuntuPhone Meizu MX6. Is there anything news ? ( http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/meizu-mx6-official-announcement-specs )
<Davidrnd> Is there a possibility to use the ubuntu sdk just as a cross-compiling suite ? Just like buildroot to create a build enviroment for the ubuntu touch os ?
<dobey> sure
<matv2> Davidrnd That MX6 is not going to happen. That much is sure. Apparently the Canonicals CEO did shed some light on why that was in a Q&A after her keynote at the recent Ubucon Europe in Germany. I didnt attend that day so not sure. but overall the point is moot. Official communication is that there are not going to be new devices until we have a fully Snapped version of Ubuntu.
<Davidrnd> Is there an example / howto ? ( I want to use Codelite as primary IDE ) :-).
<Davidrnd> matv2: Thanks for the info :-(
<dobey> i don't know anything about codelite
<Davidrnd> Codelite uses gcc .. i just don't want to use QTCreator :-)
<dobey> then don't :)
 * dobey uses emacs
<Davidrnd> :-) nice. OK I will take another look at the SDK. btw: is there any manual/howto how to create/use the cross compile enviroment ?
<dobey> Davidrnd: not sure. also, app devel questions might be bettere asked in #ubuntu-app-devel :)
<mcphail> Davidrnd: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/ is a very useful blog post if you want to set up cross-compilation outside the SDK
<Robert_Zenz> Can I rollback the latest system update? Or downgrade to a specific OTA version?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-18
<Davidrnd> <mcphail>: Thanks
<CoderEurope> Don't know what to do next - this is how I started off :  Trying to setup VPN on my Ubuntu phone. all I have is email +password + this OVPN file download .... https://www.anonvpn.io/chromeos/setup.html
<CoderEurope> Anyone here ?
<k1l> so use the network manager to set up the vpn?
<CoderEurope> What do I do- I am a noob
<k1l> open the network manager, put in the vpn data, connect?
<CoderEurope> What do I add the OVPN file ?
<CoderEurope> **Where
<CoderEurope> back i 5 ....
<CoderEurope> ** back in 5 mins ......
<CoderEurope> Yes yes .. and ?
<CoderEurope> popey, help me crack this will ya, please ? I have really no idea of what I am doing ? ^ look up.
<k1l> CoderEurope: where exactly is the issue?
<CoderEurope> It says on the ubuntu phone - set up VPM 'manually' wtheck does that mean ?
<k1l> that you neeed to enter the details for the vpn connection
<neenee> CoderEurope: I answered your question in #ubuntu
<neenee> But I think you did not read my reply
<CoderEurope> ~I am a total n00ob .... unless you give me the ....
<CoderEurope> 'Server'
<CoderEurope> 'Port'
<CoderEurope> 'Protocol'
<k1l> take that from the file you got from your vpn service provider
<neenee> open the file in a text editor or import it into network manager.
<CoderEurope> How do I do that ?
<k1l> open it in a text editor
<neenee> nano bla.ovpn ?
<CoderEurope> hangon ....
<CoderEurope> Where is 'Files' on the ubuntu phone ?
<CoderEurope> Do I need the dosbox thiny ?
<CoderEurope> **thingy?
<neenee> I do not have a Ubuntu phone. consider opening the file on another system
<neenee> dosbox is for running dos programs/games/etc
<CoderEurope> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwPRkMpm5SK
<CoderEurope> Okay I opened it in my chromebook ... now what ?
<CoderEurope> Still none the wiser :(
<neenee> remote = server, port = 443, protocol = udp
<CoderEurope> and the certificate ?
<CoderEurope> there was more in the paste - but I didn't include that lot.
<CoderEurope> Do I justy put 'remote' where it says 'server', then ?
<CoderEurope> hello ?
<CoderEurope> hello ?
<neenee> sorry, I do not have time to hold your hand with this issue. The ovpn file is made up of the values you need. the certificate is in that same file too, pasted at the end. You need to match the fields in the ovpn file with the fields you have in the app you use to connect to the VPN. alternatively, as I mentioned before, you can use Network Manager in regular ubuntu to import the file, display the
<neenee> separate values in a more easily readable manner, something I think you would prefer.
<neenee> Furthermore, consider asking the party you received the file from for help - I assume they need to you connect to their system?
<CoderEurope> I am sorry, but this is just too complicated for the average user ....
<CoderEurope> I asked weeks ago - no response.
<neenee> if you have an ubuntu system, import it into network manager. though it seems odd ubunty phone would not have network manager as well.
<CoderEurope> I dont know how to 'import to network manager' thou
<CoderEurope> hello ?
<neenee> you probably need network-manager-openvpn
<CoderEurope> what do I type into the terminal (exactly) ????
<CoderEurope> hello ?
<CoderEurope> Come on Ubuntu Touch - I cannot afford to waste  hours waiting for a response !
<brunch875> I've never used VPNs before, but isn't there a section under system settings to configure it?
<CoderEurope> Problem: I have an OVPN certificate file (http://ow.ly/rObC30877xD) email + password | How the hell do I get it to work on my Ubuntu phone ?
<popey> hm?
<CoderEurope> Hiya popey
<popey> hello
<CoderEurope> Phew ...
 * CoderEurope breates a sigh of relief....
<CoderEurope> popey, problem highlighted moments ago ... cheers for the help.
<popey> looking
<CoderEurope> I have 'opened' the OVPN file on my chromebook with 'Caret' editor .. looks legit n'all.
<popey> I suspect you need to type the details in manually.
<CoderEurope> popey, You'll hate me again, soon. But thanks - if you feel like giving up, then just say so (and we'll leave it open) cheers.
<popey> I have never imported an ovpn file, and I don't think we support that
<popey> patience, I have just booted a phone to look
<CoderEurope> okay - no worries.
<CoderEurope> What hapened to the weekly Q&A's BTWay >
<CoderEurope> **BTWay ?
<popey> postponed over xmas
<CoderEurope> sure
<popey> re-doing them soon, differently
<popey> so, I don't think you can import that file into the phone
<CoderEurope> QnA rebbot - like it.
<popey> i think you have to get the details from the file and manually add it
<CoderEurope> yeah thought so - did you open the file ?
<popey> yes
<CoderEurope> or can you teleport into my phone & diy ?
<popey> for example our dialog asks for the ca cert and the key
<popey> which are inside that file, which could be extracted to separate files
<popey> and the server name and port is in the file too
<CoderEurope> is the server 196.52.17.193 443 ?
<popey> 443 is the port
<CoderEurope> I guess it is port 443 :)
<CoderEurope> yep.
<popey> key starts on line 147 of the file and ends on line 174
<brunch875> non-inclusive, I take
<popey> ca cert is from lines 23-49
<popey> and client cert is 52-144
<popey> no, inclusive
<popey> cut out the </ca> and <cert> tags
<popey> cipher is AES-128-CBC
<popey> etc, it's all in that file
<popey> just needs picking out
<CoderEurope> okay - trying - how do I export to ubuntu phone (already downloaded to phone)
<popey> i dont understand the question, export?
<CoderEurope> Do I use nano for that lot ?
<brunch875> CoderEurope: you have to open it in a text editor and manually extract
<popey> yeah, could use nano to edit the file
<popey> I'd make 3 copies of it, one called client, one called ca and one called key
<CoderEurope> Crumbs, popey - this is really hard cheddar stuff :)
<popey> and edit each one down from the master file
<CoderEurope> okay
<popey> then in the vpn config screen you tap the button, go find each file
<CoderEurope> Where is stuff saved for Ubuntu browser in phone ?
<brunch875> You mean where downloads are put?
<CoderEurope> yeah
<brunch875> in ~/Downloads
<CoderEurope> okay
<brunch875> unless specified otherwise
<CoderEurope> I never 'really' used nano, before ... how do I copy  & paste to a new file ?
<popey> nah, just copy on the command line
<popey> cp anonvpn cert
<popey> cp anonvpn ca
<popey> cp anonvpn key
<popey> then edit each one down
<CoderEurope> I am stuck in nano .. no idea what I am doing now - cannot move the cursor or anything :(
<CoderEurope> could just exit I guess
<popey> yeah, might be a bit painful, easier to edit on a real computer
<CoderEurope> What does cp do again ?
<popey> copy
<brunch875> copy
<CoderEurope> Tell ya what - I'll do it on the chromebook & import it .. somehow ...
<CoderEurope> What file format should I save it as ?
<brunch875> plain text
<CoderEurope> okay
<brunch875> sed -n '23,49p' < anonvpn.ovpn > ca
<brunch875> sed -n '52,144p' < anonvpn.ovpn > cert
<brunch875> sed -n '147,174p' < anonvpn.ovpn > key
<brunch875> that's if I understood popey correctly
<CoderEurope> Yeah I did it on my chromebook.
<CoderEurope> What the quickest way to get a txt file onto an Ubuntu phone 'as an download' ?
<brunch875> the same way you'd do with android, plugging it to your computer with an USB
<brunch875> or send an email to yourself
<CoderEurope> I am using a chrome book !
<CoderEurope> I dont have email set up !
<CoderEurope> oh maybe i do ...
<CoderEurope> gmail ...
<brunch875> I can also offer you super-original solutions but that'd be making things complicated for no reason
<popey> the phone ships with netcat :)
<CoderEurope> I cannot download 'draft' attachments from my phone ... trying again ...
<brunch875> popey: I'd recommend that but then... why not use sed instead in that case? :P
<CoderEurope> Can someone give me an gmail so that they can send on 'back to me' ?
<brunch875> add @gmail.com to my nickname and you've got it
<CoderEurope> okay ....
<CoderEurope> sent ...
<popey> you can send mail to yourself :)
<CoderEurope> please reply plus bitcoins - or I shall send in the cat pics !
<brunch875> returned
<CoderEurope> oh okay, cheers
<CoderEurope> got them \o/
<CoderEurope> Is it 'Password with Certificates' for Autho type ?
<popey> just certificates I think
<popey> i assume you don't have a password?
<brunch875> yes, I think so too
<popey> oh, looks like anonvpn use passwords
<popey> https://www.anonvpn.io/chromeos/setup.html according to that
<CoderEurope> I do so have a password - it is based on biscuits !
<CoderEurope> Whats the 'Key password' bit all about ?
<CoderEurope> & with the CA cert~ Do I need 'Use additional TLS authentication or Verify peer certificate ?
<brunch875> some keys need unlocking with a password. Leave it blank
<brunch875> I would test it without ticking those boxes, see if it works
<CoderEurope> okay cheers.
<CoderEurope> do i need to 'compress data' ?
<CoderEurope> It has come up with a VPN is setup notice ... I just quit it.
<CoderEurope> I shall give it 15 minutes & see if I am American now ......
 * CoderEurope goes to find a Trump/ton hat ....
<CoderEurope> Well that didn't work as planned :D
<CoderEurope> I save the files as .txt - is that right ?
<CoderEurope> How do I turn off 'predictive text' on Ubuntu touch - its doing my head in !
<brunch875> check settings
<brunch875> no need to add a .txt to the files
<CoderEurope> How do I stop Ubuntu phone turning off every 10 seconds ?
<CoderEurope> Oh phooey I did the files wrong then.
<brunch875> Why do you think so?
<brunch875> the extension isn't necessary but it shouldn't matter
<CoderEurope> Well I tried it again - and it said the 'secrets had failed' so I give up !
<CoderEurope> I am not paying another $50 for 'lifetime VPN' when I cannot even get it to work.
<brunch875> you might want to contact anonVPN on the details
<CoderEurope> Tried.
<CoderEurope> A week ago.
<CoderEurope> Support is abismal
<brunch875> I see... that is most unfortunate.
<CoderEurope> well it is Ubuntu !
<CoderEurope> You didn't expect it to actually work, did you ?
<brunch875> why wouldn't it? Configuring these kind of things is easier on ubuntu
<brunch875> I remember having to use TTLS for my college's wifi and on windows I had to download some program to make it work
<CoderEurope> I need to fund the bug that allows for OVPN file support, I guess ....... where is it exactly ?
<CoderEurope> back in 5 ... please find that bug for me (?) thanks.
<CoderEurope> no one found the bug :(
<dobey> what
<dobey> well there doesn't seem to be a bug report for importing settings from an openvpn config file
<dobey> CoderEurope: i don't see any open bug about not having an import from openvpn config file option for vpn on phone/tablet
<montvid> hi there
<montvid> i wanted to ask a bit about nexus 7 flo
<montvid> razor
<montvid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1496756
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496756 in Canonical System Image "Nexus 7 devices which ship with android 5 need revised storage drivers" [High,Confirmed]
<montvid> it seems i cant install ubuntu because of this bug
<montvid> i need to install some files from this guy :https://github.com/ddagunts/UTCWM_N7_patch
<montvid> is it safe?
<montvid> one guy fixed this problem a year ago...
<CoderEurope> montvid: Not sure - basically if it is 'safe' then it should be in the archives already. Look right and ask p o p e y
<montvid> thanks, will do
<montvid> it's basically no one having a new nexus 7 flo razor can install ubuntu so sad...
<CoderEurope> montvid: I take it - this is not the Nexus 7 -2013 ; but just the Nexus 7 , then ?
<montvid> Nexus 7 -2013
<montvid> bought in 2016
<montvid> wifi version
<montvid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1499636
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496756 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1499636 Nexus 7 devices which ship with android 5 need revised storage drivers" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> well "safe" and "correct" are not necessarily the same thing
<dobey> the change might be ok and work fine, but i'm not sure it's the correct way to support the later revisions of n7
<montvid> well the question was raised more than a year ago. It would be nice to have a way to install ubuntu touch
<montvid> is there another way to install it?
<dobey> the "correct" fix would proabably be to get a port working based on android 5.1 instead of 4.4, for flo, but it's a lot more work than just rebuilding the kernel
<montvid> like from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/
<dobey> i don't know if ubports has deb images built with android 5 yet or not
<dobey> if so, that might be a workable option though
<montvid> but how do you install all those images and a tar.gz file?
<dobey> i'm not sure what you're asking
<montvid> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/   how to install those files?
<dobey> you don't take those files and install them on the device directly
<dobey> the ubuntu-device-tool grabs the correct images for a device and flashes them. grabbing the daily-preinstalled tarball isn't going to solve the issue you're asking about
<dobey> if you flash ubuntu on, and then build a new boot.img with the patched kernel though, you should be able to flash just the boot.img on with fastboot
<montvid> if only i could do that :D
<montvid> i mean i don't know how to do that. :)
<montvid> i tried this guys patch and it installs ubuntu 15.04 ota 14
<popey> nice
<montvid> but if you guys are planning to migrate to ubuntu 16.04 that's not that nice :P
<dobey> well, it's not just migrating to 16.04. it's migrating to snaps too
<montvid> heh i got the kernel info : aosp_flo-userdebug 4.4.2 kot49h 20160330-0939-0ubuntu1`overlay1 test-keys
<montvid> is it an ubuntu kernel?
<dobey> it's the android kernel with a few patches needed to make ubuntu work on it
<montvid> waht is "device image part 20160401.1"  if i may ask? :)
<montvid> thanks dobey for your support. Now i just wonder if there is something to be done to fix this :(
<dobey> there's the device part, custom part, and preinstalled ubuntu part, iirc. the device part is the part of the flash kit that includes the device-specific bits, iirc (kerenl and android system bits)
<dobey> and probably recovery
<montvid> the guy patched the boot.img and the recovery.img
<montvid> i could check if twrp would work instead of ubuntu recovery. :P
<montvid> by the way i asked popey for help and he does not know what to do. Is popey the maintainer of nexus 7 flo?
<montvid> does anyone know the maintainer of nexus 7 2013 flo razor?
<montvid> maybe the maintainer would have some ideas :)
<popey> I don't think there is a maintainer anymore
<Eagle357>  Hi guys i've a question about Ubuntu Mate for RPI Zero can you help me ?
<dobey> technically there wasn't ever a maintainer for that device, since we've never actually supported it :)
<dobey> Eagle357: wrong channel. you want #ubuntu perhaps, or #ubuntu-mate maybe
<popey> Eagle357: we don't support the raspberry pi zero
<Eagle357> they says i'll go here
<montvid> cmon man
<popey> it's an unsupported arm rev
<montvid> Ubuntu phone images are built for the target devices below. These are built and supported by Canonical with contributions from the wider Ubuntu community.
<montvid> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/devices/
<montvid> it is officialy supported
<dobey> montvid: right. the earlier nexus 7 2013 is supported. the ones where google changed the hardware have not been, or you wouldn't have had a problem flashing it :)
<montvid> Poking around the internet (xda, #ubuntu-touch, #ubuntu-kernel) I found that newer Nexus 7 "flo" models, made in/after late 2014 have a different revision to their eMMC controller/hardware/something
<montvid> it's just a few lines of code changed :P
<montvid> https://github.com/ddagunts/UTCWM_N7_patch
<montvid> heh
<montvid> oh well
<montvid> I guess i have to find this github guy and ask him to build a new kernel for the 16.04 branch in the future...
<dobey> like i said earlier. that might "work," but it's not necessarily "correct." those devices never came with android 4.4, and google doesn't support android 4.4 on those devices. if ubports has android 5 based nexus 7 deb images though, they could probably build android 5 flo images too, for it to be supported there
<montvid> where could i ask? do you have an email? I am going to search for it now
<dobey> ubports.com or #ubports channel here on freenode
<dobey> they've been working on getting android 5 based builds working on other devices like nesux 5 and one plus one. i don't know if they did so on deb too or not
<montvid> i am talking to a guy on ubports
<montvid> he says canonical supports only android 4.4.2 hal
<dobey> not entirely true
<montvid> so my question is does canonical downgrade meizu and aquaris phones to android 4.4.2?
<dobey> aquaris phones came with 4.4
<dobey> as did arale
<dobey> pro 5 and m10 tablet are both android 5 though
<dobey> because android 5 is required for arm64
<dobey> the retail devices support was also developed in cooperation with meizu and bq
<montvid> may i ask the cutting edge ubuntu touch for flo is in the devel branch?
<dobey> no
<dobey> devel and devel-proposed should be avoided
<dobey> i'm not sure if they're even still getting built
<montvid> i got like 5 reps
<montvid> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu ubuntu-touch/rc/ubuntu ubuntu-touch/devel/krillin.en ubuntu-touch/rc/ubuntu-pd ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu
<montvid> i am going to try the newest build and see
<montvid> but which one is the newest/ :/
<dobey> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd is probably what you really want on nexus 7
<dobey> well, if you want the "newest" bits anyway
<montvid> do you know if there is a deadline when canonical will switch to 16.04? or 15 will be going strong for a while?
<dobey> there isn't an exact date yet, no; and it won't be a standard OTA update to get it. it will require reflashing any device for which support for snaps/16.04 is provided
<dobey> when it's ready/as soon as possible, is the basic answer though.
<montvid> ok i found out the devel branch is from 20160222 hehe
<montvid> dobey - ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd is 20160609 old... eh
<montvid> ok ill try to find it...
<montvid> cmon guys there is a build for nexus 7 2013 on the 4th of january is there realy no maintainer of the device?
<popey> asking over and over doesn't make it happen
<montvid> ok ;)
<montvid> well i am happy some guy from github hacked the problem. at least i can run ubuntu touch with his help.
<montvid> thank you, good night. it seems multirom does not work too.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-19
<Willdrick> hello o/
<Willdrick> I'm trying to flash Ubuntu touch stable to my Nexus 7 2013 but it seems it gets stuck. I've already waited 30 min and nothing happened. Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<Willdrick> It's getting stuck at "Flashing version 12 from ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device flo
<Willdrick> It's getting stuck at "Flashing version 12 from ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device flo"
<Willdrick> I've already retried once and the download is already on cache, so it stuck on there
<Kartha> hello
<Kartha> is it possible for me to install ubuntu touch on a Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo Plus
<Davidrnd> Hello, I've tied to use the click env as cross compiling suite ( https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/ ). Under normal curcumstances i had to install my cross compiler and set the LIBRARY_PATH, C_INCLUDE_PATH,CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH to the specific cross folder ( /usr/include/arm-linux-gnueabihf ). Which path's i have to set for /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-
<Davidrnd> gcc ?
<dobey> Davidrnd: you shouldn't need to manually set any paths really
<Davidrnd> dobey: Ok, but if I try to compile it without changing the PATH variables my first error is "/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/bin/../lib/gcc-cross/arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.9/cc1plus: error while loading shared libraries: libcloog-isl.so.4: cannot open shared " This is because cc1plus need the lib in {click-chroot}/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcloog-isl.so.4
<Davidrnd> the paths are relative to the chroot env ( cc1plus ). so it don't work without changing the path var.
<Davidrnd> lld cc1plus -> libcloog-isl.so.4 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcloog-isl.so.4
<dobey> Davidrnd: it's a chroot. you don't build using the things inside the chroot, outside of the chroot.
<Davidrnd> dobey: ok, how can I compile outside of the chroot libs/apps with the correct libs regaring ubuntu touch os ?
<Davidrnd> dobey: I was able to compile my app by setting up a build env with https://buildroot.org/. But I thought that something similiar is brought by ubuntu itself. So i found click-packages :-) But how QT is able to compile apps with the right dependencies ?
<dobey> Davidrnd: the SDK builds the app inside the chroot
<mcphail> Davidrnd: you build inside the chroot, installing whatever ARM libs you require therein. You invoke the cross compiler within the chroot (cmake handles this automatically, qmake requires some tweaks, autotools require you to point to the cross-compiler)
<Davidrnd> Hmm. so my only chanse is to deploy my cmake project to the chroot and start "click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 run cmake .." ?
<dobey> for varying definitions of "deploy" yes
<Davidrnd> dobey: ok. How can I debug such a compiled project ? Script -> gdb-server ?
<mcphail> Davidrnd: you can set up your own cross-compiling arrangement if you want, but I don't think anyone else is doing that due to not being masochists
<dobey> Davidrnd: you would have to run an ARM binary on an ARM CPU or in an emulator
<dobey> Davidrnd: i just use gdb directly on the phone. there are multiple ways to do it. and #ubuntu-app-devel is really the better channel for questions about developing apps and using the SDK and such
<Davidrnd> mcphail: I thought, that there's something like a cross-compiling arrangement like for raspberryPi aso. But thanks alot guys.
<mcphail> Davidrnd: honestly, learn to love the chroot. It keeps things nicely contained
<mcphail> Davidrnd: alternatively - https://adoptingubuntu.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/creating-an-emulated-armhf-chroot-for-development
<mcphail> Davidrnd: but that way is _s_l_o_w_
<Davidrnd> mcphail: I know. :-) ..
<Davidrnd> Thank you guy's have a nice day ;-)
<srthhhgfdsha> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<srthhhgfdsha> Ubuntu touch for Galaxy S6? someone?
<srthhhgfdsha> junkies
<dobey> how rude
<montvid> oh well
<montvid> soo yesterday was a bad day for nexus 7 2013... now im trying to get the ubuntu-kernel guys involved...
<montvid> dobey maybe you can change a bugs status from high to critical?
<montvid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1496756
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496756 in Canonical System Image "Nexus 7 devices which ship with android 5 need revised storage drivers" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> i cannot
<montvid> one cant install and boot the ubuntu touch system. seems critical.
<dobey> supporting new devices and what priority that entails, is not a decision that i get to make
<montvid> too bad. you seem to be always around
<dobey> i am but a lowly developer
<montvid> it's not a new device. it works with a patch from github guy :)
<dobey> it is a new device. it requires proper testing to support it, and images built with android 5, not just rebuilding a kernel with a random patch from the internet.
<montvid> i hope you are not developing for ubuntu touch joke hehe. who knows how many users got neglected by the writing that nexus 7 has official support when it does not.
<dobey> and it requires buying a few devices for developers and QA to test it
<dobey> no, nexus 7 2013 has support. not 2014 nor 2012 :)
<montvid> omg thats a lot
<dobey> google screwed up and changed the hardware but not the device codename
<montvid> cmon i see guys push just this one little patch and it works
<montvid> all the android builds from android 5 work. android 4 works with a patched kernel.
<dobey> google doesn't support android 4.4 on it.
<montvid> but xda does :D evil
<dobey> but arguing about it on irc isn't going to change anything
<montvid> guys are booting android 4 with a patched kernel easy.
<montvid> google android 4.
<montvid> one question. so during ubuntu touch install the kernel is downgraded to android 4? does not matter that the device was running android 6?
<dobey> well the aren't companies providing a product and claiming to support it in some official capacity. it's just "here i got this patch to boot a kernel"
<montvid> i have to ask that in the kernel channel i guess...
<dobey> the "flo" images of ubuntu are based on android 4.4, yes
<dobey> and it's not just the kernel
<dobey> it's kernel + hal
<montvid> i did not have any problems so far running tuoch with the github patch.
<montvid> ok ok thank dobey i understand
<dobey> sure. and i don't hit many problems that other people have hit, on any of my devices either. it doesn't mean things should be shipped without proper testing. :)
<montvid> it just so strange that a github guy fixes that bug in a month and the official devs can't find a better solution in a year.
<montvid> i want to be a beta tester!
<montvid> hehehe
<montvid> now fix my first bug please so i can be one hehe
<montvid> well patience is gold
<dobey> that's a bit rude
<mterry> dobey: I was just testing the u8 snap -- I don't see icons for the snap apps in the click scope.  The fix for that got merged, right?  Is there a known issue or am I seeing something new?
<dobey> mterry: when was that snap built? that ual fix only landed last night
<mterry> dobey: ah!  I was looking at the date of the package 20170113, not the date of when it migrated from proposed -- that's probably it, will make sure
<mterry> yup
<mterry> thx
<dobey> though, hopefully i can arrange for the click scope to get dropped out of the snap soon now too
<TheSpy0> Greetings everyone!
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-20
<rodney77> hello, i hope this isn't too off-topic, but I am running normal ubuntu on a convertable laptop that has a touchscreen and no touchpad. I'm trying to replicate right-click, middle-click, click-drag and mousewheel functionality on my touchscreen and I'm wondering how to do this
<rodney77> I am running 14.04
<rodney77> also I should mention that I always have my keyboard out, so I can use key combinations e.g. touch+win key. I am just ditching the mouse
<matv2> is this the right place to ask about clickstore uploads gone bad?
<matv2> I did an update of an app of mine that got aproved fine but hasn't got published
<matv2> cant figure out why  that is
<popey> matv2: url to app?
<popey> or app name
<brunch875> aha! the mesa drivers now work for my video card, which enabled me to check out unity
<mangas> hello guys, I was trying to get a bq m10 but it's proving hard, does anyone know a vendor/distributor that still has some stock? Is this a good time to buy one? It looks strange that the stock is gone everywhere.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-21
<rishabhrao> Hi
<imaguest> Hello, since some time I cannot go to amazon.com and yr.no with Ubuntu Touch browser, it says the certificates of the websites cannot be trusted
<imaguest> Do you have any hints?
<imaguest> I deleted history and cache but keep getting the same results
<yang> imaguest: that is most likely SSL certificate issue, not related to your browser history or cashe...
<mangas> hello guys, I was trying to get a bq m10 but it's proving hard, does anyone know a vendor/distributor that still has some stock? Is this a good time to buy one? It looks strange that the stock is gone everywhere.
<yang> Either SSL certificate expired or has to be renewed or some SSL misss-match
<yang> imaguest: If you have a certificates/SSL options maybe check there, if there is an option where it says "block all unauthorised website" you should maybe try to disable that...
<yang> Sometimes browers want to auto-check the websites with the central registry and won't let you pass
<teve> I can open https://yr.no with touch browser, no ssl errors. What kind of connection do you use?
<teve> sometimes wireless providers have some proxy which will break ssl
<imaguest> teve: on bq 5 ota14, I can access to yr.no only by clicking on proceed anyway, while it doesn't work on amazon.com
<ISMAIL_> HELLO
<ISMAIL_> i have a question
<ISMAIL_> can i install ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy core prime
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-22
<Zak> Any life in here?
<Guest83532> Any life in here?
<Guest83532> Hello?
<nk1> I'm here
<nk1> but probably can't answer questions
<Guest83532> You already answered the first one, lol
<Guest83532> I'm assuming you've run into a dead end as well?
<nk1> I ran into my dead end months ago
<nk1> and left Ubuntu Touch for Sailfish :p
<Guest83532> Yeah, what's your dead end?
<nk1> I was using it on a Nexus 5
<nk1> via the UBPorts image
<nk1> and kept installing updates which slowly made it less and less usable
<nk1> until I installed one that basically stopped anything from running
<nk1> and so I thought, "there's no way anyone would have pushed this if that was how it was supposed to work"
<Guest83532> Really? How was it though before the stability issues?
<nk1> so I reinstalled with the latest version at that time (this was back in September/October, IIRC)
<nk1> and it didn't help
<nk1> still nothing worked
<nk1> so I switched to Sailfish
<nk1> It was pretty good before the stability issues
<Guest83532> What is sailfish?
<nk1> https://sailfishos.org/
<nk1> it's a competing linux-based mobile OS
<nk1> (I eventually stopped using it for the most part as well, but not because it didn't work, just because I decided I wanted to do a lot of things that required Android)
<Guest83532> Yeah
<nk1> Did you run into similar issues with Ubuntu Touch?
<Guest83532> Ubuntu needs to snap it together and get this whole touch thing going and stable
<Guest83532> I'm trying to put it on an HTC one m8 but its not working
<Guest83532> Terminal keeps telling me its not on the list of devices
<nk1> ah
<nk1> That's probably not Ubuntu's fault, since IIRC they didn't make the M8 port
<nk1> (For that matter, neither were my Nexus 5 issues, likely, for the same reason)
<Guest83532> So what are you doin in here?
<nk1> My IRC client connects to the channel automatically
<nk1> but coincidentally, I happen to be in the position to change my phone configuration again
<nk1> If I wanted to
<nk1> since my phone seems to have broken
<nk1> and I'm therefore in the market for a new one
<Guest83532> Yeah
<nk1> Ubuntu Touch compatibility is not super high on my priority list, but I would pay some heed to it
<nk1> Actually
<nk1> I don't see any mention of the One M8 on the Ubuntu Touch website; are you sure it's supported?
<nk1> Guest83532: ^
<Guest83532> Well shit, best of luck to you man. I gotta hit the road
<dobey> it is not
<nk1> Guest83532: thanks; best of luck to you as well
<dobey> i don't think there are any images for any HTC phones on either the official image server, or on ubports
<dobey> you would need to port to the device
<mimecar> good evening
<jhb> hi *, just installed ubuntu on my old nexus 5. Is there an email client available?
<jhb> btw, I am quite amazed how good it looks!!
<jhb> ah, dekko
<jhb> thx
<duud> Hi, I'm currently using devel_rc-proposed on system-image.ubports.com for hammerhead. I'm getting updates almost every day. I would like to see the commits/changes that are new. https://github.com/ubports hast the android side, but it had no changes for a while. So the changes must be on ubuntu-touch side, I can't find which repo contains the commits. So if anybody could help me with this pls.
<dobey> duud: i think the images get built daily regardless of whether anything actually changed. there really hasn't been any changes in the ubuntu tarball i don't think
<duud> dobey: thx, people on ubports told me the same
